# PC keeps going off line



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I've looked into the 'already asked' part, and since I really don't quite understand some of the things that are advised, I'm going to ask my question. Plus I don't think I see anyone with exactly my problem.

My computer was working well, then I started getting a message over on the right bottom (and it would disappear before I could get all the info... and it doesn't show up all the time). 
It basically tells me AVG tells me I'm using too much memory, recommending that I shut down and start again. It does the same thing whether I use Explorer or Mozilla, and it also does this on my little netbook.

Also, if I open too many tabs, it'll completely go off line, BUT it will also do it if I just open one tab. It asks if I want to send a report, but since I used to, and never really got any results, I don't anymore. When I go back on line it says I'm sorry, this is embarrassing and restores my tabs, etc. if I want it to.

At first I thought it was Verizon, and called them. Well, their 'techies' must think it's funny to tell people things like "go to the store and tell them you need ROM, not RAM" and "get a new computer." Finally, after calling three times with each of them saying "I don't know why he told you that", one went over my computer, said it's sound, and said it's most probably in the software.

I am not necessarily new at this, and I actually used to be able to fix things, but this is starting to drive me crazy. Plus I guess things are starting to get more advanced for my ability. I have AVG, I have CCleaner and Spybot. I don't want to completely clean my computer, I don't have the disk for Windows XP anymore (I believe somebody swiped them).

The only thing I thought besides AVG, Verizon that were common in both my computers was Skype, and through that I got some sort of GOGAMESXN. So I uninstalled it on my netbook, thinking that may be it, and it didn't help. 

I will get off here now, because I will be lucky that I won't go off line sending this. Any one have the same problem? 

Below is info.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3317 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152617 MB, Free - 119886 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, D945GCNL
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from the following location:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr

Double-click the *dds.scr* file to run the program.

It will automatically run in silent mode and then you will see the following note:

*"Two logs shall be created n your Desktop".*

The logs will be named *dds.txt* and *attach.txt*.

Wait until the logs appear and then copy and paste their contents in your post.

Please download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Click on the "Download EXE" button and save the randomly named .exe file to your desktop.

*Note: You must uninstall any CD Emulation programs that you have before running GMER as they can cause conflicts and give false results.*

Double click the GMER .exe file on your desktop to run the tool and it will automatically do a quick scan.

If the tool warns of rootkit activity and asks if you want to run a full scan, click on No and make sure the following are *unchecked *on the right-hand side:

IAT/EAT
Any drive letter other than the primary system drive (which is generally C).

Click the *Scan *button and when the scan is finished, click *Save* and save the log in Notepad with the name ark.txt to your desktop.

*Note: It's important that all other windows be closed and that you don't touch the mouse or do anything with the computer during the scan as it may cause it to freeze. You should disable your screen saver as if it comes on it may cause the program to freeze.*

Open the ark.txt file and copy and paste the contents of the log here please.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

DDS (Ver_2012-10-19.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.5.1
Run by DIANE at 16:35:02 on 2012-10-29
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3317.2164 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013 *Enabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = about:blank
uWindow Title = Internet Explorer, optimized for Bing and MSN
uURLSearchHooks: {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - <orphaned>
uURLSearchHooks: AOLMAILTBSearch Class: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
uURLSearchHooks: <No Name>: - LocalServer32 - <no file>
mURLSearchHooks: AOLMAILTBSearch Class: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
dURLSearchHooks: {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - <orphaned>
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\program files\oracle\javafx 2.1 runtime\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: AVG Security Toolbar: {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - c:\program files\avg secure search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer: {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll
BHO: LivingPlay: {D9291F9E-7010-4D7A-8DF6-455DEEF8EF51} - c:\program files\livingplay games\lplaytl.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - c:\program files\oracle\javafx 2.1 runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: AOL Email Toolbar Loader: {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: AOL Email Toolbar: {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB: <No Name>: {E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - LocalServer32 - <no file>
TB: AOL Email Toolbar: {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: AVG Security Toolbar: {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - c:\program files\avg secure search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series] c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\e_faticea.exe /fu "c:\windows\temp\E_SD9.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
uRun: [GameXN GO] "c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\gamexn\GameXNGO.exe" /startup
mRun: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [Persistence] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
mRun: [Windows Defender] "c:\program files\windows defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
mRun: [vProt] "c:\program files\avg secure search\vprot.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [APSDaemon] "c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [AVG_UI] "c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
mRun: [ROC_ROC_NT] "c:\program files\avg secure search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe" / /PROMPT /CMPID=ROC_NT
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
mPolicies-Windows\System: Allow-LogonScript-NetbiosDisabled = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
IE: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\aol email toolbar\ietoolbar\resources\en-us\local\search.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~3\office11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
.
INFO: HKCU has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
.
INFO: HKLM has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328
DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} - hxxp://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
TCP: Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - <orphaned>
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\program files\common files\skype\Skype4COM.dll
Handler: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - c:\program files\common files\avg secure search\viprotocolinstaller\12.2.6\ViProtocol.dll
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: Microsoft AntiMalware ShellExecuteHook - {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - c:\program files\windows defender\MpShHook.dll
Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.spywareinfo.com
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ff-aolmail-chromesbox-en-us&tb_uuid=20100825143053481&tb_oid=23-08-2010&tb_mrud=25-05-2012
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - AVG Secure Search
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxps://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a%7D&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&ds=AVG&v=12.2.5.34&lang=en&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06%2014%3A49%3A54&sap=ku&q=
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}\components\MailUtil.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox4\components\avgssff4.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\air\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\common files\avg secure search\sitesafetyinstaller\12.2.6\npsitesafety.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\livingplay games\nplplaypop.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npdnu.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\oracle\javafx 2.1 runtime\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\sony\media go\npmediago.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\sony\playstation network downloader\nppsndl.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npptools.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npwmsdrm.dll
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2011-09-15 02:03; [email protected]; c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\mozilla\extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack - affID=110000&tt=3412_6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt - 
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt - ss
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://www.google.com/search?babsrc=TB_ggl&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.id - c8f8c2f7000000000000001cc064a301
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay - 15576
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn - 1.6.4.6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni - 1.6.4.6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs - 1.6.4.613:01:43
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId - babylon
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct - BabylonToolbar
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt - babsst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId - tb9
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef - sst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng - en
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin - false
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2012-4-19 55008]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2012-8-9 177376]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2010-9-7 93536]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2010-9-7 35552]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2011-12-23 177504]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [2011-12-23 19936]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2010-9-7 159712]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2010-9-7 164832]
R1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [2012-9-3 27496]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgidsagent.exe [2012-10-2 5783672]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2012-10-2 193568]
R2 ezGOSvc;Easybits GO Services for Windows;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2004-8-4 14336]
R2 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc;PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service;c:\program files\common files\pc tools\smonitor\StartManSvc.exe [2010-4-27 632792]
R2 vToolbarUpdater12.2.6;vToolbarUpdater12.2.6;c:\program files\common files\avg secure search\vtoolbarupdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe [2012-9-3 722528]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-3-18 135664]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\skype\updater\Updater.exe [2012-7-3 160944]
S2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\windows defender\MsMpEng.exe [2006-11-3 13592]
S3 ADM8511;ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS [2010-3-11 20160]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-4-3 250808]
S3 Ambfilt;Ambfilt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys [2010-3-11 1684736]
S3 AVG Security Toolbar Service;AVG Security Toolbar Service;c:\program files\avg\avg10\toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe [2011-5-20 1025352]
S3 DrvAgent32;DrvAgent32;\??\c:\windows\system32\drivers\drvagent32.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\DrvAgent32.sys [?]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-3-18 135664]
S3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;c:\program files\mozilla maintenance service\maintenanceservice.exe [2012-4-24 115168]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-10-06 18:59:10 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\AVG2013
2012-10-06 18:50:07 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\TuneUp Software
2012-10-06 18:49:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AVG Secure Search
2012-10-06 18:47:48 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\AVG2013
2012-10-06 18:46:06 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\local settings\application data\MFAData
2012-10-06 18:46:06 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\local settings\application data\Avg2013
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-10-09 05:14:19 73656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-10-09 05:14:19 696760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-10-02 07:30:38 159712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2012-09-21 07:46:06 164832 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2012-09-21 07:46:00 177376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2012-09-21 07:45:54 19936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2012-09-21 07:45:52 55008 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2012-09-14 07:05:20 35552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2012-09-13 07:11:20 177504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2012-09-03 16:16:24 27496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2012-08-28 15:14:53 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-08-28 15:14:53 43520 ------w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-08-28 15:14:52 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-08-28 12:07:15 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-08-24 13:53:22 177664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-08-21 13:33:26 2148864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-08-21 12:58:09 2027520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-08-07 20:50:53 102248 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\diane\GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe
.
============= FINISH: 16:35:20.57 ===============
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-10-19.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 3/11/2010 1:22:24 PM
System Uptime: 10/29/2012 8:58:27 AM (8 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Intel Corporation | | D945GCNL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz | LGA 775 | 2593/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
A: is Removable
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 149 GiB total, 117.155 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP807: 7/31/2012 5:38:01 PM - System Checkpoint
RP808: 8/1/2012 6:44:36 PM - System Checkpoint
RP809: 8/2/2012 6:48:10 PM - System Checkpoint
RP810: 8/3/2012 9:36:01 PM - System Checkpoint
RP811: 8/4/2012 10:09:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP812: 8/5/2012 10:10:20 PM - System Checkpoint
RP813: 8/6/2012 11:01:39 PM - System Checkpoint
RP814: 8/7/2012 4:54:27 PM - Removed Ask Toolbar.
RP815: 8/8/2012 5:03:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP816: 8/9/2012 5:37:54 PM - System Checkpoint
RP817: 8/10/2012 7:22:32 PM - System Checkpoint
RP818: 8/19/2012 7:39:56 PM - System Checkpoint
RP819: 8/20/2012 12:52:44 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP820: 8/21/2012 9:05:40 AM - System Checkpoint
RP821: 8/22/2012 10:08:40 AM - System Checkpoint
RP822: 8/23/2012 11:37:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP823: 8/24/2012 1:45:46 PM - System Checkpoint
RP824: 8/25/2012 2:16:45 PM - System Checkpoint
RP825: 8/26/2012 3:25:55 PM - System Checkpoint
RP826: 8/27/2012 5:32:09 PM - System Checkpoint
RP827: 8/28/2012 6:16:41 PM - System Checkpoint
RP828: 8/29/2012 6:38:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP829: 8/30/2012 9:18:09 PM - System Checkpoint
RP830: 9/1/2012 12:52:45 AM - System Checkpoint
RP831: 9/2/2012 9:39:44 AM - System Checkpoint
RP832: 9/3/2012 10:21:47 AM - System Checkpoint
RP833: 9/4/2012 11:01:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP834: 9/5/2012 3:32:51 PM - System Checkpoint
RP835: 9/6/2012 3:37:10 PM - System Checkpoint
RP836: 9/7/2012 3:54:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP837: 9/8/2012 7:53:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP838: 9/9/2012 8:14:13 PM - System Checkpoint
RP839: 9/10/2012 8:19:30 PM - System Checkpoint
RP840: 9/11/2012 9:46:52 PM - System Checkpoint
RP841: 9/12/2012 11:00:16 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP842: 9/13/2012 11:42:18 AM - System Checkpoint
RP843: 9/14/2012 12:15:07 PM - System Checkpoint
RP844: 9/15/2012 12:23:35 PM - System Checkpoint
RP845: 9/16/2012 1:14:12 PM - System Checkpoint
RP846: 9/17/2012 2:30:33 PM - System Checkpoint
RP847: 9/18/2012 2:45:33 PM - System Checkpoint
RP848: 9/19/2012 6:43:54 PM - System Checkpoint
RP849: 9/20/2012 9:06:44 PM - System Checkpoint
RP850: 9/21/2012 9:12:25 PM - System Checkpoint
RP851: 9/22/2012 10:27:17 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP852: 10/1/2012 7:50:00 PM - System Checkpoint
RP853: 10/2/2012 10:24:37 PM - System Checkpoint
RP854: 10/4/2012 8:57:23 AM - System Checkpoint
RP855: 10/5/2012 10:38:59 AM - System Checkpoint
RP856: 10/6/2012 10:45:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP857: 10/6/2012 2:47:28 PM - Installed AVG 2013
RP858: 10/6/2012 2:48:13 PM - Installed AVG 2013
RP859: 10/7/2012 4:08:15 PM - System Checkpoint
RP860: 10/8/2012 4:47:28 PM - System Checkpoint
RP861: 10/8/2012 5:00:19 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP862: 10/9/2012 6:01:26 PM - System Checkpoint
RP863: 10/10/2012 8:15:38 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP864: 10/11/2012 8:40:05 AM - System Checkpoint
RP865: 10/12/2012 9:53:48 AM - System Checkpoint
RP866: 10/13/2012 10:59:13 AM - System Checkpoint
RP867: 10/14/2012 11:38:39 AM - System Checkpoint
RP868: 10/15/2012 12:35:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP869: 10/16/2012 1:36:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP870: 10/17/2012 1:51:14 PM - System Checkpoint
RP871: 10/18/2012 3:23:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP872: 10/19/2012 3:49:12 PM - System Checkpoint
RP873: 10/20/2012 3:52:02 PM - System Checkpoint
RP874: 10/21/2012 6:28:19 PM - System Checkpoint
RP875: 10/22/2012 6:47:49 PM - System Checkpoint
RP876: 10/23/2012 7:31:29 PM - System Checkpoint
RP877: 10/24/2012 9:27:57 PM - System Checkpoint
RP878: 10/26/2012 11:46:51 AM - System Checkpoint
RP879: 10/27/2012 12:27:05 PM - System Checkpoint
RP880: 10/28/2012 1:23:47 PM - System Checkpoint
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.5.2
After Dark Games
AOL Email Toolbar
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 6
ArcSoft Print Creations
Audio Converter
AVG 2013
Bonjour
CCleaner
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Dasher 4.11
Download Updater (AOL LLC)
EPSON CX8400 User's Guide
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON Scan
EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series Scanner Driver Update
GameXN GO
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2158563)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2756822)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
iTunes
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 7 Update 5
JavaFX 2.1.1
Lexmark 510 Series
Logitech Vid HD
Logitech Webcam Software
Matrox Imaging Products
Media Go
Media Go Video Playback Engine 1.88.105.12040
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable - KB2467175
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Mystery P.I. - The Lottery Ticket 1.0.0.5
NWZ-E460 WALKMAN Guide
PictureGear Studio 2.0
PlayStation(R)Network Downloader
PlayStation(R)Store
PowerDVD
QuickTime
REALTEK GbE & FE Ethernet PCI-E NIC Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Roxio Easy Media Creator 8 Suite
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2183461)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2360131)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2416400)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2482017)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2497640)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2530548)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2559049)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2586448)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2744842)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2160329)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503658)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506223)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2510581)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2511455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2555917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2639417)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2660465)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2724197)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982802)
Sierra Utilities
Skype Toolbars
Skype 5.10
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB980182)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Video Poker 1.0
WebFldrs XP
Windows Defender
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WordPerfect Office 11
Zune Desktop Theme
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
10/23/2012 8:10:50 AM, error: sr [1] - The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC0000001' while processing the file '' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.
10/23/2012 12:26:28 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: Access is denied.
10/23/2012 12:25:38 PM, error: MtxDma0 [2] - Information from Matrox Driver (): Problems with the Bios32 services..
10/23/2012 12:25:38 PM, error: MtxDma0 [2] - Information from Matrox Driver (): No access to BIOS32 service.
.
==== End Of File ===========================
GMER 1.0.15.15641 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-10-29 22:09:24
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T1L0-c ST3160215A rev.3.AAD
Running: iyrndke8.exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\uxddapog.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----

SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwNotifyChangeKey [0xA87F014A]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwNotifyChangeMultipleKeys [0xA87F021A]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwOpenProcess [0xA87EFD7C]
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys (AVG Technologies) ZwQueryValueKey [0xBA179258]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwSuspendProcess [0xA87EFF6A]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwSuspendThread [0xA87F0000]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwTerminateProcess [0xA87EFE32]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwTerminateThread [0xA87EFECE]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwWriteVirtualMemory [0xA87F009C]

---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

? C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\mbr.sys The system cannot find the file specified. !

---- User code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[1352] ntdll.dll!LdrLoadDll 7C91632D 5 Bytes JMP 01445B00 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[1352] kernel32.dll!lstrlenW + 43 7C809AEC 7 Bytes JMP 01687B58 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[1352] kernel32.dll!MapViewOfFileEx + 6A 7C80B9A0 1 Byte [E9]
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[1352] kernel32.dll!MapViewOfFileEx + 6A 7C80B9A0 7 Bytes JMP 01687B35 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[1352] kernel32.dll!ValidateLocale + B130 7C844958 7 Bytes JMP 0144EF12 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[1352] USER32.dll!GetWindowInfo 7E42C49C 5 Bytes JMP 015ABBA6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[1352] GDI32.dll!SetDIBitsToDevice + 20A 77F19E14 7 Bytes JMP 01687AB6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe[4080] USER32.dll!DefWindowProcA + 11A 7E42C298 7 Bytes JMP 105DAAB0 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe[4080] USER32.dll!SetWindowLongA + 19  7E42C2B6 7 Bytes JMP 105DAA3F C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe[4080] USER32.dll!GetWindowInfo 7E42C49C 5 Bytes JMP 10424559 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe[4080] USER32.dll!GetMenuContextHelpId + 1A 7E465319 7 Bytes JMP 10424BB1 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat fltmgr.sys (Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager/Microsoft Corporation)
AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat fltmgr.sys (Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager/Microsoft Corporation)

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download AdwCleaner from here to your desktop

Run AdwCleaner and select "Search" (do not select "Delete" at this time)

Once the scan is finished it will ask to reboot so please allow this.

After the reboot a log will be produced. Please copy and paste the log into your next reply.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

# AdwCleaner v2.005 - Logfile created 10/30/2012 at 13:21:15
# Updated 14/10/2012 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : DIANE - DIANEXP
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Search]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\Askcom.xml
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdnu.dll
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdnu.xpt
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\babylon.xml
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Common Files\Software Update Utility

***** [Registry] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4D79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{171DEBEB-C3D4-40B7-AC73-056A5EBA4A7E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00A6FAF1-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2EECD738-5844-4A99-B4B6-146BF802613B}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{98889811-442D-49DD-99D7-DC866BE87DBC}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\incredibar.com
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\EscDomains\incredibar.com
Key Found : HKLM\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{09C554C3-109B-483C-A06B-F14172F1A947}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{1FDFF5A2-7BB1-48E1-8081-7236812B12B2}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{35C1605E-438B-4D64-AAB1-8885F097A9B1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{6C259840-5BA8-46E6-8ED1-EF3BA47D8BA1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B12E99ED-69BD-437C-86BE-C862B9E5444D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B27D9527-3762-4D71-963D-FB7A94FDD678}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{BB711CB0-C70B-482E-9852-EC05EBD71DBB}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\dnu.EXE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escort.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortApp.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortEng.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escorTlbr.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\ScriptHelper.EXE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\ViProtocol.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.BrowserWndAPI
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.BrowserWndAPI.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\b
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4E92DB5F-AAD9-49D3-8EAB-B40CBE5B1FF7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7B089B94-D1DC-4C6B-87E1-8156E22C1D96}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E15A9BFD-D16D-496D-8222-44CADF316E70}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdate
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUIBrowser
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUIBrowser.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUpdController
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUpdController.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4E92DB5F-AAD9-49D3-8EAB-B40CBE5B1FF7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{660E6F4F-840D-436D-B668-433D9591BAC5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{C401D2CE-DC27-45C7-BC0C-8E6EA7F085D6}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E7435878-65B9-44D1-A443-81754E5DFC90}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\viprotocol
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHelper.ScriptHelperApi
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHelper.ScriptHelperApi.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{74FB6AFD-DD77-4CEB-83BD-AB2B63E63C93}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{92380354-381A-471F-BE2E-DD9ACD9777EA}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{C2AC8A0E-E48E-484B-A71C-C7A937FAAB94}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ViProtocol.ViProtocolOLE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ViProtocol.ViProtocolOLE.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\SoftwareUpdUtility
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{08858AF6-42AD-4914-95D2-AC3AB0DC8E28}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{7B089B94-D1DC-4C6B-87E1-8156E22C1D96}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{C6FDD0C3-266A-4DC3-B459-28C697C44CDC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\3192AA38321C641458DBDAF83979D193
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\incredibar.com
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\EscDomains\incredibar.com
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SoftwareUpdUtility
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\MozillaPlugins\@avg.com/AVG SiteSafety plugin,version=11.0.0.1,application/x-avg-sitesafety-plugin
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4D79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{171DEBEB-C3D4-40B7-AC73-056A5EBA4A7E}
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions [[email protected]]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v16.0.2 (en-US)

Profile name : default 
File : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\prefs.js

Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.date", "20");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastDate", "30");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastMonth", "9");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastYear", "2012");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.month", "3520");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.prevMonth", "1686");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.total", "91801");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.week", "240");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.year", "31972");
Found : user_pref("aolmail_toolbar.default.search.url", "hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTe[...]
Found : user_pref("aolmail_toolbar.winamp.volume", "");
Found : user_pref("avg.install.installDirPath", "C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Application Data\\AV[...]
Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "Ask.com");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "AVG Secure Search");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invo[...]
Found : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "Ask.com");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "AVG Secure Search");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin", false);
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt", "babsst");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng", "en");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr", false);
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.id", "c8f8c2f7000000000000001cc064a301");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay", "15576");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef", "sst");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct", "BabylonToolbar");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId", "babylon");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId", "tb9");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://www.google.com/search?babsrc=TB_ggl&q=");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn", "1.6.4.6");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni", "1.6.4.6");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt", "");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack", "affID=110000&tt=3412_6");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp", "none");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt", "ss");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs", "1.6.4.613:01:43");
Found : user_pref("[email protected]", true);
Found : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxps://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a[...]

-\\ Google Chrome v [Unable to get version]

File : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Found [l.1] : icon_url ={ "browser": { "check_default_browser": false, "window_placement": { "bottom": 805, "left": -25, "maximized": false, "right": 889, "top": 87, "work_area_bottom": 738, "work_area_left": 0, "work_area_right": 1024, "work_area_top": 0 } }, "countryid_at_install": 21843, "default_apps_install_state": 2, "default_search_provider": { "enabled": true, "encodings": "UTF-8", "hxxp:\/\/isearch.avg.com\/favicon.ico", "id": "4", "instant_url": "", "keyword": "isearch.avg.com", "name": "AVG Secure Search", "prepopulate_id": "0", "search_url": "hxxp:\/\/isearch.avg.com\/search?cid={C2001AC0-699E-4746-B28F-E90C65B3247F}&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2011-10-03 18:25:47&v=10.0.0.7&sap=dsp&q={searchTerms}", "suggest_url": "hxxp:\/\/clients5.google.com\/complete\/search?hl={language}&q={searchTerms}&client=ie8&inputencoding={inputEncoding}&outputencoding={outputEncoding}" }, "distribution": { "create_all_shortcuts": true, "do_not_launch_chrome": true, "import_history": false, "import_search_engine": false, "make_chrome_default": true, "show_welcome_page": true, "skip_first_run_ui": true, "system_level": true, "verbose_logging": false }, "dns_prefetching": { "host_referral_list": [ 2, [ "hxxp:\/\/tools.google.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/fonts.googleapis.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/themes.googleusercontent.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/tools.google.com\/", 3.704674, "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", 3.081115 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/profile.ak.fbcdn.net\/", 1.292411, "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.fbcdn.net\/", 4.443399 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", [ "chrome-extension:\/\/jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\/", 2.145777, "hxxp:\/\/ssl.gstatic.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", 4.640013 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/ajax.googleapis.com\/", 1.788034, "hxxp:\/\/connect.facebook.net\/", 1.788034, "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.facebook.com\/", 2.603700, "hxxp:\/\/static.piriform.com\/", 5.040782, "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", 2.330159, "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", 2.872283, "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", 3.414408, "hxxps:\/\/s-static.ak.facebook.com\/", 2.603700 ] ] ], "startup_list": [ 1, "hxxp:\/\/ajax.googleapis.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/connect.facebook.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/profile.ak.fbcdn.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.facebook.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.fbcdn.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.piriform.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", "hxxps:\/\/s-static.ak.facebook.com\/" ] }, "download": { "directory_upgrade": true, "extensions_to_open": "" }, "extensions": { "autoupdate": { "next_check": "12980035389742250" }, "chrome_url_overrides": { "bookmarks": [ "chrome-extension:\/\/eemcgdkfndhakfknompkggombfjjjeno\/main.html" ] }, "settings": { "ahfgeienlihckogmohjhadlkjgocpleb": { "app_launcher_ordinal": "n", "page_ordinal": "n" }, "jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla": { "active_permissions": { "api": [ "plugin" ], "scriptable_host": [ "hxxp:\/\/*\/*", "hxxps:\/\/*\/*" ] }, "allowFileAccess": true, "from_bookmark": false, "from_webstore": false, "install_time": "12975177700925125", "location": 3, "manifest": { "background_page": "background.html", "content_scripts": [ { "js": [ "content\/jquery-1.4.4.min.js", "content\/avgls-inline.js", "content\/searchengine.js", "content\/searchshield.js" ], "matches": [ "hxxp:\/\/*\/*", "hxxps:\/\/*\/*" ], "run_at": "document_start" } ], "description": "Securing your clicks.", "format_version": 1, "icons": { "128": "content\/Icons\/128x128.png", "16": "content\/Icons\/16x16.png", "48": "content\/Icons\/48x48.png", "64": "content\/Icons\/64x64.png" }, "id": "881AC4EF96904f5fA0B49048C377CD59E8A84102", "key": "MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQCrH3sthUrxOpfC3hPSHs4tIWO24\/z8ZQCH5oHRTRkwgdSZ7\/ah1PgRHQeNkTYJT0bwLQoxsG1jBLvWLu4I9t3KCTXj0uanaCw7VJjmSIPQCip\/1m7ewfS9XdPR9CSUkR2wwp8HeDryToyCINwP8Yg3Lws\/FV0nGmF2IV8jpQ6OWQIDAQAB", "minimum_chrome_version": "9", "name": "AVG Safe Search", "plugins": [ { "path": "plugins\/avgnpss.dll", "public": true } ], "version": "12.0.0.1901" }, "path": "jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\\12.0.0.1901_0", "state": 1 } } }, "google": { "services": { "username": "" } }, "homepage": "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com", "homepage_is_newtabpage": false, "hxxp_throttling": { "enabled": true }, "instant": { "enabled_time": "12975177696266125" }, "ntp": { "pref_version": 3, "promo_build": 11, "promo_closed": false, "promo_end": 1333353540.000000, "promo_feature_mask": 0, "promo_group": 65, "promo_group_max": 99, "promo_group_timeslice": 0, "promo_is_logged_in_to_plus": false, "promo_line": "*New!<\/b> Browse the web with twice the mice. <a href=\"hxxp:\/\/google.com\/chrome\/multitask\">Try Chrome Multitask Mode<\/a>", "promo_platform": 15, "promo_resource_cache_update": "1335561293.011625", "promo_start": 1333267260.000000, "promo_views": 0, "promo_views_max": 15, "sign_in_promo": { "group_max": 100 } }, "plugins": { "enabled_internal_pdf3": true, "enabled_nacl": true, "last_internal_directory": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162", "plugins_list": [ { "enabled": true, "name": "Shockwave Flash", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\gcswf32.dll", "version": "10,3,183,7" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Shockwave Flash", "path": "C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\NPSWF32.dll", "version": "10,3,183,5" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin2.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin3.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin4.dll", "version": "7.6.9 (1680.9)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin5.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin6.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin7.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Adobe Acrobat", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Reader 9.0\\Reader\\Browser\\nppdf32.dll", "version": "9.4.5.236" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npdsplay.dll", "version": "3.0.2.629" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft Office 2003", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\NPOFFICE.DLL", "version": "11.0.8161" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome NaCl", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll", "version": "" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome PDF Viewer", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\pdf.dll", "version": "" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "AVG Internet Security", "path": "C:\\Documents and Settings\\DIANE\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Google\\Chrome\\User Data\\Default\\Extensions\\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\\10.0.0.1409_0\\plugins\/avgnpss.dll", "version": "10.0.0.1409" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "downloadUpdater", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npdnu.dll", "version": "1.0.0.1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npdrmv2.dll", "version": "9.00.00.4503" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npwmsdrm.dll", "version": "9.00.00.4503" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Google Update", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Update\\1.3.21.69\\npGoogleUpdate3.dll", "version": "1.3.21.69" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Display Engine v2", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\LivingPlay Games\\nplplaypop.dll", "version": "1, 0, 0, 1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "iTunes Application Detector", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\Mozilla Plugins\\npitunes.dll", "version": "1.0.1.1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Presentation Foundation", "path": "c:\\WINDOWS\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\v3.5\\Windows Presentation Foundation\\NPWPF.dll", "version": "3.5.30729.1 built by: SP" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Default Plug-in", "path": "default_plugin", "version": "1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Flash" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Adobe Acrobat" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Media Player" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft Office" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Chrome NaCl" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome PDF Viewer" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "AVG Internet Security" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "downloadUpdater" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Google Update" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Display Engine v2" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "iTunes Application Detector" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Presentation Foundation" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Default Plug-in" } ] }, "profile": { "avatar_index": 0, "content_settings": { "pref_version": 1 }, "exited_cleanly": true, "name": "First user" }, "tabs": { "use_compact_navigation_bar": false, "use_vertical_tabs": false } }

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [22355 octets] - [30/10/2012 13:21:15]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [22416 octets] ##########*


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Didn't ask to reboot, so I didn't. Should I do it again?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTL* to your Desktop. 

Double-click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Under Custom Scans/Fixes type in *Netsvcs*
Click the Run Scan button. Do not change any other settings unless otherwise instructed. The scan won't take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open two Notepad windows called *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL. 
Please copy and paste the contents of both of these files here in your next reply.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I will try this, but my computer is now on the verge of crashing. I'm lucky to get on line, or even just to my screen. I'm on my netbook right now. I'm in the process of backing up pictures and some other valuable stuff. When that is done, I'll see if I will be able to get on line.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can transfer OTL over using a USB flash drive if you can't get back on-line.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OTL logfile created on: 10/30/2012 7:09:21 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.24 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.68 Gb Available Physical Memory | 82.85% Memory free
5.08 Gb Paging File | 4.61 Gb Available in Paging File | 90.82% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 117.12 Gb Free Space | 78.58% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DIANEXP | User Name: DIANE | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/10/30 19:06:52 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 16:40:37 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] (MyWebSearch.com) -- C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
PRC - [2012/10/10 14:22:32 | 003,116,152 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2012/10/06 14:49:52 | 000,947,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:58 | 000,193,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:28 | 001,113,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:28 | 000,726,648 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:04 | 005,783,672 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:31:48 | 000,439,928 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
PRC - [2012/05/04 19:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2012/01/17 11:07:58 | 000,505,736 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
PRC - [2010/04/08 09:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
PRC - [2009/10/07 01:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 06:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 17:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 17:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/10/06 14:49:52 | 000,947,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:26 | 000,564,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\DNTInstaller\12.2.6\avgdttbx.dll
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:23 | 000,132,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\SiteSafety.dll
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
MOD - [2012/07/30 21:08:04 | 000,016,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\ViewerPS.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:36 | 000,087,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:14 | 001,241,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2011/06/11 18:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 17:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll -- (HidServ)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/10/09 01:14:20 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/10/02 03:32:58 | 000,193,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2012/10/02 03:32:04 | 005,783,672 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater12.2.6)
SRV - [2012/07/03 13:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2012/05/04 19:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2011/09/01 09:17:00 | 001,025,352 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe -- (AVG Security Toolbar Service)
SRV - [2011/06/11 18:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -- (ezGOSvc)
SRV - [2010/04/08 09:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -- (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc)
SRV - [2009/10/07 01:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -- (LVPrcSrv)
SRV - [2006/11/03 19:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -- (RoxLiveShare)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -- (RoxMediaDB)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -- (RoxWatch)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -- (RoxUPnPRenderer)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -- (RoxUpnpServer)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys -- (DrvAgent32)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - [2012/10/05 03:26:22 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2012/10/02 03:30:38 | 000,159,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:46:06 | 000,164,832 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:46:00 | 000,177,376 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:45:54 | 000,019,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:45:52 | 000,055,008 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2012/09/14 03:05:20 | 000,035,552 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2012/09/13 03:11:20 | 000,177,504 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2012/09/03 12:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2009/10/07 01:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -- (LVPr2Mon)
DRV - [2009/07/28 17:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -- (RTLE8023xp)
DRV - [2009/04/30 22:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -- (PID_PEPI)
DRV - [2009/04/27 20:26:00 | 005,074,944 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2008/08/05 21:10:00 | 001,684,736 | ---- | M] (Creative) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -- (Ambfilt)
DRV - [2006/01/04 16:41:00 | 001,389,056 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -- (Monfilt)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -- (cdudf_xp)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -- (pwd_2k)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -- (dvd_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -- (mmc_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 19:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -- (RxFilter)
DRV - [2005/02/23 14:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -- (Afc)
DRV - [2002/07/09 23:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtxdma0.sys -- (MtxDma0)
DRV - [2001/08/17 13:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -- (ADM8511)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=B8DF
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4d79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}: "URL" = http://search.babylon.com/?q={searchTerms}&affID=110000&tt=3412_6&babsrc=SP_ss&mntrId=c8f8c2f7000000000000001cc064a301
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{171DEBEB-C3D4-40b7-AC73-056A5EBA4A7E}: "URL" = http://websearch.ask.com/redirect?client=ie&tb=BLT&o=15554&src=crm&q={searchTerms}&locale=en_US&apn_ptnrs=HH&apn_dtid=YYYYYYCBUS&apn_uid=8DCE24D6-BF03-43DF-B991-0B47DA1FA851&apn_sauid=15734372-2D80-45E0-A454-AEA9849B706A
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{2A93D176-E30F-4486-B4AC-E9A0A4522972}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=B8DFDF&pc=B8DF&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SKPB_en
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}: "URL" = https://isearch.avg.com/search?cid={C2001AC0-699E-4746-B28F-E90C65B3247F}&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06 14:49:54&v=12.2.5.34&sap=dsp&q={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultengine: "Ask.com"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "AVG Secure Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaulturl: "http://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ff-aolmail-chromesbox-en-us&tb_uuid=20100825143053481&tb_oid=23-08-2010&tb_mrud=25-05-2012"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.order.1: "Ask.com"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "AVG Secure Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.8104
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:12.2.5.34
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:3.11.3.15590
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.6030
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: "https://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a%7D&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&ds=AVG&v=12.2.5.34&lang=en&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06%2014%3A49%3A54&sap=ku&q="

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@avg.com/AVG SiteSafety plugin,version=11.0.0.1,application/x-avg-sitesafety-plugin: C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@playstation.com/PsndlCheck,version=1.00: C:\Program Files\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloader\nppsndl.dll (Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@SonyCreativeSoftware.com/Media Go,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Sony\Media Go\npmediago.dll (Sony Network Entertainment International LLC)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\npDisplayEngine: C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\nplplaypop.dll ( )

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\ [2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/10/27 16:19:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/03/13 02:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/10/22 20:30:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions
[2012/05/25 10:54:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("AOL Mail Toolbar") -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}
[2011/09/15 02:03:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (LivingPlay TextLinks) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2012/09/04 01:46:29 | 000,002,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\aol-search.xml
[2012/08/07 16:24:20 | 000,002,572 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\askcom.xml
[2012/10/27 15:22:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (AVG Security Toolbar) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\AVG SECURE SEARCH\12.2.5.34
[2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,261,600 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/10/30 16:40:37 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (MyWebSearch.com) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\plugins\NPMyWebS.dll
[2012/10/06 14:49:50 | 000,003,769 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
[2012/08/24 13:01:40 | 000,002,349 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\babylon.xml
[2012/08/29 21:02:19 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/10/12 18:01:48 | 000,002,058 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/04/27 19:13:32 | 000,442,760 | R--- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.007guard.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 007guard.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 008i.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.008k.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 008k.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.00hq.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 00hq.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 010402.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.032439.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 032439.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.0scan.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 0scan.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 1000gratisproben.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.1000gratisproben.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 1001namen.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.1001namen.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 100888290cs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.100888290cs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.100sexlinks.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 100sexlinks.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 10sek.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.10sek.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.1-2005-search.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 1-2005-search.com
O1 - Hosts: 15215 more lines...
O2 - BHO: (MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO) - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O2 - BHO: (mwsBar BHO) - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (LivingPlay) - {D9291F9E-7010-4D7A-8DF6-455DEEF8EF51} - C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\lplaytl.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AOL Email Toolbar Loader) - {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (MyWebSearch.com)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ROC_ROC_NT] C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vProt] C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Windows Defender] C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICEA.EXE (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [GameXN GO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe (EasyBits Software AS)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (MyWebSearch.com)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html ()
O9 - Extra Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab (Driver Agent ActiveX Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\viprotocol {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\12.2.6\ViProtocol.dll ()
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2010/03/11 14:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

NetSvcs: 6to4 - File not found
NetSvcs: AppMgmt - %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll File not found
NetSvcs: HidServ - %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - File not found
NetSvcs: Iprip - File not found
NetSvcs: Irmon - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found
NetSvcs: ezGOSvc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll ()
NetSvcs: - File not found
NetSvcs: "instant_url": "" - File not found
NetSvcs: "keyword": "isearch.avg.com" - File not found
NetSvcs: "name": "AVG Secure Search" - File not found
NetSvcs: "prepopulate_id": "0" - File not found
NetSvcs: "search_url": "http:\/\/isearch.avg.com\/search?cid={C2001AC0-699E-4746-B28F-E90C65B3247F}&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2011-10-03 18:25:47&v=10.0.0.7&sap=dsp&q={searchTerms}" - File not found
NetSvcs: "suggest_url": "http:\/\/clients5.google.com\/complete\/search?hl={language}& - File not found

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/10/30 16:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree
[2012/10/30 16:40:39 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (FunWebProducts.com) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\f3PSSavr.scr
[2012/10/30 16:40:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts
[2012/10/30 16:40:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch
[2012/10/27 15:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
[2012/10/26 09:13:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\AVG
[2012/10/16 11:33:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree
[2012/10/16 00:39:25 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent
[2012/10/06 14:59:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG2013
[2012/10/06 14:50:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software
[2012/10/06 14:49:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
[2012/10/06 14:47:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG2013
[2012/10/06 14:46:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\MFAData
[2012/10/06 14:46:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Avg2013
[2012/10/02 10:40:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12
[2 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/10/30 19:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/30 18:49:01 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/10/30 18:14:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/10/30 16:48:08 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/10/30 16:48:05 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/10/30 16:40:36 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] (FunWebProducts.com) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\f3PSSavr.scr
[2012/10/30 16:39:02 | 000,001,842 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/10/29 16:27:53 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI
[2012/10/28 11:13:20 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2012/10/28 02:17:00 | 000,000,354 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Driver Fetch.job
[2012/10/26 09:13:07 | 000,000,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/10/25 08:18:03 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/10/24 16:20:17 | 000,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr
[2012/10/21 10:37:00 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb
[2012/10/09 01:14:19 | 000,696,760 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2012/10/09 01:14:19 | 000,073,656 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2012/10/08 17:04:28 | 000,000,682 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2012/10/07 15:40:35 | 000,592,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg
[2012/10/07 11:53:15 | 000,010,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/10/05 03:26:22 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
[2012/10/02 03:30:38 | 000,159,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
[2 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/10/30 19:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/06 14:50:08 | 000,000,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/08/25 10:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat
[2012/08/07 16:50:53 | 000,102,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe
[2012/02/15 22:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2011/09/01 09:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2011/06/24 12:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll
[2011/01/30 16:07:58 | 000,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010/09/24 20:53:16 | 000,061,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JPR.{PB
[2010/09/24 20:53:16 | 000,012,358 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JCM.{PB
[2010/09/22 14:31:42 | 000,001,842 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2010/11/05 11:57:08 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:42:06 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 08:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:42:10 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 121 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP1B5B4F1

< End of report >
OTL Extras logfile created on: 10/30/2012 7:09:21 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.24 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.68 Gb Available Physical Memory | 82.85% Memory free
5.08 Gb Paging File | 4.61 Gb Available in Paging File | 90.82% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 117.12 Gb Free Space | 78.58% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DIANEXP | User Name: DIANE | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "%1",%*
.html [@ = ChromeHTML] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = FirefoxHTML] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "%1",%*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
http [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
https [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /e,/idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"FirstRunDisabled" = 1
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\AhnlabAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ComputerAssociatesAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SophosAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TinyFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ZoneLabsFirewall]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sr]
"Start" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SrService]
"Start" = 2

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DoNotAllowExceptions" = 0
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe" = %windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019 -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe" = %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000 -- (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe" = %windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019 -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe" = %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000 -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" = C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Messenger -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe" = C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe:*:Enabled:Skype Extras Manager
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgmfapx.exe" = C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgmfapx.exe:*:Enabled:AVG Installer
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe" = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe:*:Enabled:WebKit -- (Apple Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe" = C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe:*:Enabled:Bonjour Service -- (Apple Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe" = C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes -- (Apple Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgmfapx.exe" = C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgmfapx.exe:*:Enabled:AVG Installer
"C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" = C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe:*:Enabled:Skype -- (Skype Technologies S.A.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgmfapx.exe" = C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgmfapx.exe:*:Enabled:AVG Installer -- (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe" = C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe:*:Enabled:Roxio Upnp Service -- (Sonic Solutions)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe" = C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe:*:Enabled:Online Shield -- (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgdiagex.exe" = C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgdiagex.exe:*:Enabled:AVG Diagnostics 2013 -- (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe" = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe:*:Enabled:Logitech Vid HD -- (Logitech Inc.)

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0D6D96F4-0CAF-4522-B05F-70A88EDECDFD}" = ArcSoft Print Creations
"{0E532C84-4275-41B3-9D81-D4A1A20D8EE7}" = PlayStation(R)Store
"{1111706F-666A-4037-7777-211328764D10}" = JavaFX 2.1.1
"{15BC8CD0-A65B-47D0-A2DD-90A824590FA8}" = Microsoft Works
"{18455581-E099-4BA8-BC6B-F34B2F06600C}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{23B8A91D-680B-462B-87AD-3D70F7341731}" = iTunes
"{24ADC0E4-8D3E-40C4-9106-F2DE5E9112F1}" = EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series Scanner Driver Update
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217005FF}" = Java(TM) 7 Update 5
"{350C97B0-3D7C-4EE8-BAA9-00BCB3D54227}" = WebFldrs XP
"{40255140-E947-46E1-A841-C1F27AB309CB}" = AVG 2013
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{54F90B55-BEB3-4F0D-8802-228822FA5921}" = WordPerfect Office 11
"{56A8151B-D1B0-4FEE-86BD-14A777F9E73E}" = AVG 2013
"{6811CAA0-BF12-11D4-9EA1-0050BAE317E1}" = PowerDVD
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}" = Apple Software Update
"{79155F2B-9895-49D7-8612-D92580E0DE5B}" = Bonjour
"{7BE15435-2D3E-4B58-867F-9C75BED0208C}" = QuickTime
"{7E20EFE6-E604-48C6-8B39-BA4742F2CDB4}" = Zune Desktop Theme
"{7FA1DAFD-AF55-E915-FD92-F269443A2ADF}" = Media Go Video Playback Engine 1.88.105.12040
"{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{868901EE-7807-4F89-A134-7C705D34F91F}" = Roxio Easy Media Creator 8 Suite
"{88DA0A52-3372-4803-971A-ADFB961707E8}" = PictureGear Studio 2.0
"{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
"{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
"{90140000-2005-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
"{95120000-00AF-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
"{981029E0-7FC9-4CF3-AB39-6F133621921A}" = Skype Toolbars
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{A06275F4-324B-4E85-95E6-87B2CD729401}" = Windows Defender
"{a0fe116e-9a8a-466f-aee0-625cb7c207e3}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable - KB2467175
"{A3051CD0-2F64-3813-A88D-B8DCCDE8F8C7}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
"{A4D58206-7E8F-41F2-BD94-85009F3AEA28}" = NWZ-E460 WALKMAN Guide
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A95000000001}" = Adobe Reader 9.5.2
"{B4092C6D-E886-4CB2-BA68-FE5A88D31DE6}_is1" = Spybot - Search & Destroy
"{B6659DD8-00A7-4A24-BBFB-C1F6982E5D66}" = PlayStation(R)Network Downloader
"{BD8ECD28-2D32-11DF-8D17-000423472618}" = Dasher 4.11
"{C09FB3CD-3D0C-3F2D-899A-6A1D67F2073F}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
"{C27BC2A2-30DD-4014-B22E-63EB0DB572F9}" = Logitech Webcam Software
"{C9BED750-1211-4480-B1A5-718A3BE15525}" = REALTEK GbE & FE Ethernet PCI-E NIC Driver
"{CE2CDD62-0124-36CA-84D3-9F4DCF5C5BD9}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"{D03E7B00-CA85-4684-9321-1888873C34BD}" = ArcSoft PhotoImpression 6
"{DBF1AE39-DA30-4B89-A7EB-3BDA675C5D9E}" = Media Go
"{EB879750-CCBD-4013-BFD5-0294D4DA5BD0}" = Apple Application Support
"{EE7257A2-39A2-4D2F-9DAC-F9F25B8AE1D8}" = Skype™ 5.10
"{EFC04D3F-A152-47E7-8517-EE0F6201AFEF}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}" = Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
"After Dark Games" = After Dark Games
"AOL Email Toolbar" = AOL Email Toolbar
"AVG" = AVG 2013
"CCleaner" = CCleaner
"EPSON Printer and Utilities" = EPSON Printer Software
"EPSON Scanner" = EPSON Scan
"HDMI" = Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
"IDNMitigationAPIs" = Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
"ie7" = Windows Internet Explorer 7
"ie8" = Windows Internet Explorer 8
"Lexmark 510 Series" = Lexmark 510 Series
"Logitech Vid" = Logitech Vid HD
"Matrox Imaging Products" = Matrox Imaging Products
"Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2 (x86 en-US)" = Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2 (x86 en-US)
"MozillaMaintenanceService" = Mozilla Maintenance Service
"MSCompPackV1" = Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
"Mystery P.I. - The Lottery Ticket 1.0.0.5" = Mystery P.I. - The Lottery Ticket 1.0.0.5
"MyWebSearch bar Uninstall" = My Web Search (My Fun Cards)
"Need2FindBar Uninstall" = 
"NLSDownlevelMapping" = Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
"Sierra Utilities" = Sierra Utilities
"Silent Package Run-Time Sample" = EPSON CX8400 User's Guide
"SoftwareUpdUtility" = Download Updater (AOL LLC)
"Video Poker_is1" = Video Poker 1.0
"Windows Media Format Runtime" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"Windows Media Player" = Windows Media Player 11
"Windows XP Service Pack" = Windows XP Service Pack 3
"WMFDist11" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"wmp11" = Windows Media Player 11
"Wudf01000" = Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"Audio Converter" = Audio Converter
"Game Organizer" = GameXN GO

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 10/27/2012 11:19:00 AM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.1.4666, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/27/2012 11:51:14 AM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.1.4666, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/27/2012 4:07:45 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.1.4666, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/28/2012 9:25:46 AM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.2.4680, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/29/2012 9:56:02 AM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.2.4680, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/29/2012 10:38:12 AM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.2.4680, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/29/2012 4:21:04 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.2.4680, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/29/2012 4:26:57 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.2.4680, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/29/2012 4:29:02 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application firefox.exe, version 16.0.2.4680, hang module 
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error - 10/30/2012 4:51:29 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490
Description = svchost (1400) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb"
for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process 
cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ". The open
file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).

[ System Events ]
Error - 10/30/2012 4:33:42 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The Apple Mobile Device service depends on the TCP/IP Protocol Driver
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%31

Error - 10/30/2012 4:33:42 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The AVGIDSAgent service depends on the AVGIDSDriver service which 
failed to start because of the following error: %%31

Error - 10/30/2012 4:33:42 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The Bonjour Service service depends on the TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%31

Error - 10/30/2012 4:33:42 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The IPSEC Services service depends on the IPSEC driver service which
failed to start because of the following error: %%31

Error - 10/30/2012 4:33:42 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
AFD AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSShim Avgldx86 Avgtdix cdudf_xp Fips intelppm IPSec MRxSmb NetBIOS NetBT
RasAcd
Rdbss
RxFilter
Tcpip

Error - 10/30/2012 4:44:29 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem
with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

Error - 10/30/2012 4:48:11 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = MtxDma0 | ID = 458754
Description = Information from Matrox Driver (): No access to BIOS32 service.

Error - 10/30/2012 4:48:11 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = MtxDma0 | ID = 458754
Description = Information from Matrox Driver (): Problems with the Bios32 services..

Error - 10/30/2012 4:49:39 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following
error: %%5

Error - 10/30/2012 4:49:39 PM | Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following
error: %%5

< End of report >


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run OTL again. Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom paste in the following:


```
:OTL
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4d79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}: "URL" = http://search.babylon.com/?q={searchTerms}&affID=110000&tt=3412_6&babsrc=SP_ss&mntrId=c8f8c2f70000000 00000001cc064a301
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{171DEBEB-C3D4-40b7-AC73-056A5EBA4A7E}: "URL" = http://websearch.ask.com/redirect?client=ie&tb=BLT&o=15554&src=crm&q={searchTerms}&locale=en_US&apn_ ptnrs=HH&apn_dtid=YYYYYYCBUS&apn_uid=8DCE24D6-BF03-43DF-B991-0B47DA1FA851&apn_sauid=15734372-2D80-45E0-A454-AEA9849B706A
[2012/10/30 16:40:37 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (MyWebSearch.com) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\plugins\NPMyWebS.dll
[2012/08/24 13:01:40 | 000,002,349 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\babylon.xml
O2 - BHO: (MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO) - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O2 - BHO: (mwsBar BHO) - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O2 - BHO: (LivingPlay) - {D9291F9E-7010-4D7A-8DF6-455DEEF8EF51} - C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\lplaytl.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (MyWebSearch.com)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (MyWebSearch.com)
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot the PC when it is done
Open OTL again and click the Quick Scan button. Post the log it produces in your next reply.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OTL logfile created on: 10/31/2012 3:55:59 PM - Run 3
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.24 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.71 Gb Available Physical Memory | 83.78% Memory free
5.08 Gb Paging File | 4.64 Gb Available in Paging File | 91.37% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 117.10 Gb Free Space | 78.57% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DIANEXP | User Name: DIANE | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/10/30 19:06:52 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/10/10 14:22:32 | 003,116,152 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2012/10/06 14:49:52 | 000,947,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:58 | 000,193,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:28 | 001,113,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:28 | 000,726,648 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:04 | 005,783,672 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:31:48 | 000,439,928 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
PRC - [2012/05/04 19:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2012/01/17 11:07:58 | 000,505,736 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
PRC - [2010/04/08 09:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
PRC - [2009/10/07 01:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 06:42:38 | 000,538,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\spider.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 06:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 17:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 17:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/10/06 14:49:52 | 000,947,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:26 | 000,564,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\DNTInstaller\12.2.6\avgdttbx.dll
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:23 | 000,132,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\SiteSafety.dll
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:36 | 000,087,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:14 | 001,241,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2011/06/11 18:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 18:57:40 | 000,110,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Virtual Drive\DC_ShellExt.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 17:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll -- (HidServ)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/10/09 01:14:20 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/10/02 03:32:58 | 000,193,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2012/10/02 03:32:04 | 005,783,672 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater12.2.6)
SRV - [2012/07/03 13:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2012/05/04 19:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2011/09/01 09:17:00 | 001,025,352 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe -- (AVG Security Toolbar Service)
SRV - [2011/06/11 18:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -- (ezGOSvc)
SRV - [2010/04/08 09:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -- (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc)
SRV - [2009/10/07 01:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -- (LVPrcSrv)
SRV - [2006/11/03 19:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -- (RoxLiveShare)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -- (RoxMediaDB)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -- (RoxWatch)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -- (RoxUPnPRenderer)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -- (RoxUpnpServer)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys -- (DrvAgent32)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - [2012/10/05 03:26:22 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2012/10/02 03:30:38 | 000,159,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:46:06 | 000,164,832 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:46:00 | 000,177,376 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:45:54 | 000,019,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:45:52 | 000,055,008 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2012/09/14 03:05:20 | 000,035,552 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2012/09/13 03:11:20 | 000,177,504 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2012/09/03 12:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2009/10/07 01:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -- (LVPr2Mon)
DRV - [2009/07/28 17:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -- (RTLE8023xp)
DRV - [2009/04/30 22:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -- (PID_PEPI)
DRV - [2009/04/27 20:26:00 | 005,074,944 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2008/08/05 21:10:00 | 001,684,736 | ---- | M] (Creative) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -- (Ambfilt)
DRV - [2006/01/04 16:41:00 | 001,389,056 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -- (Monfilt)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -- (cdudf_xp)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -- (pwd_2k)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -- (dvd_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -- (mmc_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 19:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -- (RxFilter)
DRV - [2005/02/23 14:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -- (Afc)
DRV - [2002/07/09 23:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtxdma0.sys -- (MtxDma0)
DRV - [2001/08/17 13:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -- (ADM8511)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=B8DF
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{2A93D176-E30F-4486-B4AC-E9A0A4522972}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=B8DFDF&pc=B8DF&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SKPB_en
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}: "URL" = https://isearch.avg.com/search?cid={C2001AC0-699E-4746-B28F-E90C65B3247F}&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06 14:49:54&v=12.2.5.34&sap=dsp&q={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultengine: "Ask.com"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "AVG Secure Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaulturl: "http://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ff-aolmail-chromesbox-en-us&tb_uuid=20100825143053481&tb_oid=23-08-2010&tb_mrud=25-05-2012"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.order.1: "Ask.com"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "AVG Secure Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.8104
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:12.2.5.34
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:3.11.3.15590
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.6030
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: "https://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a%7D&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&ds=AVG&v=12.2.5.34&lang=en&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06%2014%3A49%3A54&sap=ku&q="

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@avg.com/AVG SiteSafety plugin,version=11.0.0.1,application/x-avg-sitesafety-plugin: C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@playstation.com/PsndlCheck,version=1.00: C:\Program Files\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloader\nppsndl.dll (Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@SonyCreativeSoftware.com/Media Go,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Sony\Media Go\npmediago.dll (Sony Network Entertainment International LLC)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\npDisplayEngine: C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\nplplaypop.dll ( )

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\ [2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/10/27 16:19:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/03/13 02:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/10/22 20:30:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions
[2012/05/25 10:54:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("AOL Mail Toolbar") -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}
[2011/09/15 02:03:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (LivingPlay TextLinks) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2012/09/04 01:46:29 | 000,002,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\aol-search.xml
[2012/08/07 16:24:20 | 000,002,572 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\askcom.xml
[2012/10/27 15:22:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (AVG Security Toolbar) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\AVG SECURE SEARCH\12.2.5.34
[2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,261,600 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/10/06 14:49:50 | 000,003,769 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
[2012/08/29 21:02:19 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/10/12 18:01:48 | 000,002,058 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/04/27 19:13:32 | 000,442,760 | R--- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.007guard.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 007guard.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 008i.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.008k.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 008k.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.00hq.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 00hq.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 010402.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.032439.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 032439.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.0scan.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 0scan.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 1000gratisproben.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.1000gratisproben.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 1001namen.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.1001namen.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 100888290cs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.100888290cs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.100sexlinks.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 100sexlinks.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 10sek.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.10sek.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.1-2005-search.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 1-2005-search.com
O1 - Hosts: 15215 more lines...
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AOL Email Toolbar Loader) - {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ROC_ROC_NT] C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vProt] C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Windows Defender] C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICEA.EXE (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [GameXN GO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe (EasyBits Software AS)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html ()
O9 - Extra Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab (Driver Agent ActiveX Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\viprotocol {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\12.2.6\ViProtocol.dll ()
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2010/03/11 14:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/10/31 14:49:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2012/10/30 16:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree
[2012/10/30 16:40:39 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (FunWebProducts.com) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\f3PSSavr.scr
[2012/10/30 16:40:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts
[2012/10/30 16:40:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch
[2012/10/27 15:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
[2012/10/26 09:13:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\AVG
[2012/10/16 11:33:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree
[2012/10/16 00:39:25 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent
[2012/10/06 14:59:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG2013
[2012/10/06 14:50:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software
[2012/10/06 14:49:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
[2012/10/06 14:47:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG2013
[2012/10/06 14:46:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\MFAData
[2012/10/06 14:46:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Avg2013
[2012/10/02 10:40:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12
[2 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/10/31 15:49:00 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/10/31 15:41:26 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/10/31 15:40:59 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/10/31 15:14:15 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/10/30 19:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/30 16:40:36 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] (FunWebProducts.com) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\f3PSSavr.scr
[2012/10/30 16:39:02 | 000,001,842 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/10/29 16:27:53 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI
[2012/10/28 11:13:20 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2012/10/28 02:17:00 | 000,000,354 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Driver Fetch.job
[2012/10/26 09:13:07 | 000,000,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/10/25 08:18:03 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/10/24 16:20:17 | 000,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr
[2012/10/21 10:37:00 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb
[2012/10/08 17:04:28 | 000,000,682 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2012/10/07 15:40:35 | 000,592,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg
[2012/10/07 11:53:15 | 000,010,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/10/05 03:26:22 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
[2012/10/02 03:30:38 | 000,159,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
[2 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/10/30 19:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/06 14:50:08 | 000,000,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/08/25 10:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat
[2012/08/07 16:50:53 | 000,102,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe
[2012/02/15 22:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2011/09/01 09:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2011/06/24 12:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll
[2011/01/30 16:07:58 | 000,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010/09/24 20:53:16 | 000,061,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JPR.{PB
[2010/09/24 20:53:16 | 000,012,358 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JCM.{PB
[2010/09/22 14:31:42 | 000,001,842 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2010/11/05 11:57:08 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:42:06 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 08:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:42:10 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
[2011/08/23 09:47:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Security Toolbar
[2012/10/06 14:50:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG2013
[2010/03/11 17:03:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg9
[2012/05/01 11:46:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ClubSanDisk
[2010/11/13 10:58:59 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Common Files
[2011/09/01 09:11:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Easybits GO
[2010/03/19 20:17:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON
[2012/10/31 14:58:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN
[2012/10/31 15:00:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MFAData
[2011/09/19 23:30:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
[2010/05/05 08:27:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SpinTop Games
[2012/04/27 18:07:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
[2011/08/30 16:12:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521}
[2010/08/23 19:39:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{AB89557A-DCAD-4657-A970-8F9A3EFFB34D}
[2010/08/23 19:39:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{BB0B547D-781C-4EE3-84A3-6DC5212AE2E2}
[2010/08/23 19:39:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{E23E3BED-ADD9-4DF7-B375-5EC5E69FD666}
[2010/11/04 19:03:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\.#
[2012/01/16 11:03:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
[2012/10/06 14:59:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG2013
[2010/03/13 20:32:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG9
[2011/05/12 01:31:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\dasher.rc
[2012/10/31 14:56:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\go
[2010/03/18 20:31:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Leadertech
[2012/06/20 14:30:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Oracle
[2011/09/19 22:04:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Sony
[2010/08/08 18:06:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Stamps.com Internet Postage
[2010/09/22 14:32:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Template
[2012/10/06 14:50:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 121 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP1B5B4F1

< End of report >


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

It's taking several minutes to download now, and the sound is scratchy. Thought it might be fixed, and when I tried to transfer the log, it went off line.....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the Recovery Console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices (don't worry, the keyboard and mouse will still function) to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

ComboFix 12-10-31.03 - DIANE 10/31/2012 20:18:32.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3317.2446 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013 *Disabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\DragToDiscUserNameD.txt
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\.#
c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\.#\[email protected]@3F3F70.###
c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\.#\[email protected]@3F3FA0.###
c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\.#\[email protected]@3F3F70.###
c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\.#\[email protected]@3F3FA0.###
c:\documents and settings\DIANE\GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe
c:\documents and settings\DIANE\My Documents\comboFix.exe
c:\documents and settings\DIANE\WINDOWS
c:\program files\FunWebProducts
c:\program files\Internet Explorer\msimg32.dll
c:\program files\MyWebSearch
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3BKGERR.JPG
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3CJpeg.dll
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3DTactl.dll
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3HISTSW.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3HTMLMU.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3HTTPCT.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3IMSTUB.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3POPSWT.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3PSSAVR.SCR
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3REPROX.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3RESTUB.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SCHMON.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SCrctr.dll
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SHLLVW.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SPACER.WMV
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3WALLPP.DAT
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3WPHOOK.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3FFXTBR.JAR
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3FFXTBR.MANIFEST
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3HTML.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3IDLE.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3NTSTBR.JAR
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3NTSTBR.MANIFEST
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3OUtlcn.dll
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SKIN.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SKPLAY.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SLSRCH.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEPLG.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOESTB.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\NPMYWEBS.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\CHECKERS.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\CHESS.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\REVERSI.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Search\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Settings\s_pid.dat
c:\windows\system32\Cache
c:\windows\system32\Cache\1c9903f2ffc0409c.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\272512937d9e61a4.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\287204568329e189.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\28bc8f716fd76a47.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\296f9edf4cbc61fa.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\2a35e0abb58ab9ec.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\2c53092c95605355.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\31a0997e9a5b5eb3.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\32c84fe32bb74d60.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\3917078cb68ec657.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\54d5144668bd735e.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\590ba23ce359fd0c.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\610289e025a3ee9a.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\651c5d3cdbfb8bd1.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\6c59ac5e7e7a3ad0.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\6d03dad1035885d3.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\71cd3b4ae4a2d47c.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\877734052129f849.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\9eca3dad6b6e339d.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\a8556537add6dfc5.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\ad10a52aff5e038d.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\c1fa887b03019701.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\c4d28dca2e7648be.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\d201ef9910cd39de.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\d2e94710a5708128.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\d79b9dfe81484ec4.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\e0de16f883bea794.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\f998975c9cc711ee.fb
c:\windows\system32\f3PSSavr.scr
c:\windows\system32\SETD1.tmp
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-10-01 to 2012-11-01 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-10-31 18:49 . 2012-10-31 18:49 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTL
2012-10-13 13:59 . 2012-10-13 13:59 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Default User\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2012-10-06 18:59 . 2012-10-06 18:59 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG2013
2012-10-06 18:50 . 2012-10-06 18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\AVG2013
2012-10-06 18:50 . 2012-10-06 18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2012-10-06 18:49 . 2012-10-06 18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AVG Secure Search
2012-10-06 18:47 . 2012-10-06 18:50 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG2013
2012-10-06 18:46 . 2012-10-06 20:17 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Avg2013
2012-10-06 18:46 . 2012-10-06 18:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\MFAData
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-10-09 05:14 . 2012-04-03 13:41 696760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-10-09 05:14 . 2011-05-14 12:50 73656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-10-05 07:26 . 2010-09-07 08:48 93536 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
2012-10-02 07:30 . 2010-09-07 08:48 159712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2012-09-21 07:46 . 2010-09-07 08:49 164832 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2012-09-21 07:46 . 2012-08-09 17:56 177376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2012-09-21 07:45 . 2011-12-23 17:32 19936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2012-09-21 07:45 . 2012-04-19 08:50 55008 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2012-09-14 07:05 . 2010-09-07 08:48 35552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2012-09-13 07:11 . 2011-12-23 17:32 177504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2012-09-03 16:16 . 2012-09-03 16:16 27496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 43520 ------w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-08-28 12:07 . 2004-08-04 12:00 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-08-24 13:53 . 2004-08-04 12:00 177664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-08-21 13:33 . 2004-08-04 12:00 2148864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-08-21 12:58 . 2004-08-03 22:59 2027520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-10-27 19:22 . 2012-10-27 19:22 261600 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}]
2012-10-06 18:49 1734240 ----a-w- c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}"= "c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll" [2012-10-06 1734240]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{95b7759c-8c7f-4bf1-b163-73684a933233}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GameXN GO"="c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe" [2011-12-03 347008]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2010-03-11 141848]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2010-03-11 166424]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2010-03-11 137752]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2009-04-27 17881088]
"vProt"="c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe" [2012-10-06 947808]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2012-07-31 38872]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-07-11 919008]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-17 252296]
"AVG_UI"="c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" [2012-10-10 3116152]
"ROC_ROC_NT"="c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe" [2012-10-06 856160]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\F.lux]
2009-08-29 06:00 966656 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN (news)]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN (update)]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN GO]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogitechQuickCamRibbon]
2009-10-14 17:36 2793304 ----a-w- c:\program files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
2008-04-14 10:42 1695232 ------w- c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxioDragToDisc]
2005-09-19 21:53 1687552 ----a-w- c:\program files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Drag to Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxWatchTray]
2005-09-19 21:29 163840 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatchTray.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2012-07-13 17:33 17418928 ----a-r- c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgmfapx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Roxio\\Easy Media Creator 8\\Digital Home\\RoxUpnpServer.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgnsx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgdiagex.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\Vid HD\\Vid.exe"=
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [4/19/2012 4:50 AM 55008]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [8/9/2012 1:56 PM 177376]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [9/7/2010 4:48 AM 35552]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [12/23/2011 1:32 PM 177504]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [12/23/2011 1:32 PM 19936]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [9/7/2010 4:48 AM 159712]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [9/7/2010 4:49 AM 164832]
R1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [9/3/2012 12:16 PM 27496]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe [10/2/2012 3:32 AM 193568]
R2 ezGOSvc;Easybits GO Services for Windows;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [8/4/2004 8:00 AM 14336]
R2 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc;PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service;c:\program files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe [4/27/2010 9:45 AM 632792]
R2 vToolbarUpdater12.2.6;vToolbarUpdater12.2.6;c:\program files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe [9/3/2012 12:16 PM 722528]
S2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe [10/2/2012 3:32 AM 5783672]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [3/18/2010 8:44 PM 135664]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [7/3/2012 1:19 PM 160944]
S2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [11/3/2006 7:19 PM 13592]
S3 ADM8511;ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS [3/11/2010 2:26 PM 20160]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [4/3/2012 9:41 AM 250808]
S3 Ambfilt;Ambfilt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys [3/11/2010 3:21 PM 1684736]
S3 AVG Security Toolbar Service;AVG Security Toolbar Service;c:\program files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe [5/20/2011 6:59 PM 1025352]
S3 DrvAgent32;DrvAgent32;\??\c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys [?]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [3/18/2010 8:44 PM 135664]
S3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;c:\program files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [4/24/2012 4:53 PM 115168]
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - NetSvcs
ezGOSvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-11-01 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-03 05:14]
.
2012-01-24 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01 21:57]
.
2012-10-31 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-19 00:44]
.
2012-10-31 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-19 00:44]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = about:blank
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
Handler: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - c:\program files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\12.2.6\ViProtocol.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ff-aolmail-chromesbox-en-us&tb_uuid=20100825143053481&tb_oid=23-08-2010&tb_mrud=25-05-2012
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - AVG Secure Search
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxps://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a%7D&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&ds=AVG&v=12.2.5.34&lang=en&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06%2014%3A49%3A54&sap=ku&q=
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2011-09-15 02:03; [email protected]; c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack - affID=110000&tt=3412_6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt - 
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt - ss
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://www.google.com/search?babsrc=TB_ggl&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.id - c8f8c2f7000000000000001cc064a301
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay - 15576
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn - 1.6.4.6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni - 1.6.4.6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs - 1.6.4.613:01
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId - babylon
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct - BabylonToolbar
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt - babsst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId - tb9
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef - sst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng - en
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin - false
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
URLSearchHooks-{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - (no file)
MSConfigStartUp-!BingBar - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc\7.1.382.0oemBingBarSetup-Partner.EXE
AddRemove-McAfee Personal Firewall Plus API - c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\Installer\mcinst.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-10-31 20:25
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_4_402_287_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_4_402_287_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
Completion time: 2012-10-31 20:30:30
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-11-01 00:30
.
Pre-Run: 125,627,998,208 bytes free
Post-Run: 126,479,831,040 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
.
- - End Of File - - 0FDDE609B5D1753F85834346EAAFBCF0


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

didn't get to rename puppy.exe.........sorry


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You also didn't download it to your desktop as instructed. Please drag the combofix.exe to the desktop before doing the next step.

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
Firefox::
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2011-09-15 02:03; [email protected]; c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack - affID=110000&tt=3412_6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt - 
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt - ss
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://www.google.com/search?babsrc=TB_ggl&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.id - c8f8c2f7000000000000001cc064a301
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay - 15576
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn - 1.6.4.6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni - 1.6.4.6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs - 1.6.4.613:01
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId - babylon
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct - BabylonToolbar
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt - babsst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId - tb9
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef - sst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng - en
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin - false
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Referring to the picture below, drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply.

*Note: These instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

ComboFix 12-10-31.03 - DIANE 11/01/2012 16:55:03.2.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3317.2587 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013 *Disabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-10-01 to 2012-11-01 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-10-31 18:49 . 2012-10-31 18:49 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTL
2012-10-13 13:59 . 2012-10-13 13:59 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Default User\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2012-10-06 18:59 . 2012-10-06 18:59 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG2013
2012-10-06 18:50 . 2012-10-06 18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\AVG2013
2012-10-06 18:50 . 2012-10-06 18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2012-10-06 18:49 . 2012-10-06 18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AVG Secure Search
2012-10-06 18:47 . 2012-10-06 18:50 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG2013
2012-10-06 18:46 . 2012-10-06 20:17 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Avg2013
2012-10-06 18:46 . 2012-10-06 18:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\MFAData
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-10-09 05:14 . 2012-04-03 13:41 696760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-10-09 05:14 . 2011-05-14 12:50 73656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-10-05 07:26 . 2010-09-07 08:48 93536 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
2012-10-02 07:30 . 2010-09-07 08:48 159712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2012-09-21 07:46 . 2010-09-07 08:49 164832 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2012-09-21 07:46 . 2012-08-09 17:56 177376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2012-09-21 07:45 . 2011-12-23 17:32 19936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2012-09-21 07:45 . 2012-04-19 08:50 55008 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2012-09-14 07:05 . 2010-09-07 08:48 35552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2012-09-13 07:11 . 2011-12-23 17:32 177504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2012-09-03 16:16 . 2012-09-03 16:16 27496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 43520 ------w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-08-28 12:07 . 2004-08-04 12:00 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-08-24 13:53 . 2004-08-04 12:00 177664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-08-21 13:33 . 2004-08-04 12:00 2148864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-08-21 12:58 . 2004-08-03 22:59 2027520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-10-27 19:22 . 2012-10-27 19:22 261600 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}]
2012-10-06 18:49 1734240 ----a-w- c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}"= "c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll" [2012-10-06 1734240]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{95b7759c-8c7f-4bf1-b163-73684a933233}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GameXN GO"="c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe" [2011-12-03 347008]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2010-03-11 141848]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2010-03-11 166424]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2010-03-11 137752]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2009-04-27 17881088]
"vProt"="c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe" [2012-10-06 947808]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2012-07-31 38872]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-07-11 919008]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-17 252296]
"AVG_UI"="c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" [2012-10-10 3116152]
"ROC_ROC_NT"="c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe" [2012-10-06 856160]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\F.lux]
2009-08-29 06:00 966656 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN (news)]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN (update)]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN GO]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogitechQuickCamRibbon]
2009-10-14 17:36 2793304 ----a-w- c:\program files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
2008-04-14 10:42 1695232 ------w- c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxioDragToDisc]
2005-09-19 21:53 1687552 ----a-w- c:\program files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Drag to Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxWatchTray]
2005-09-19 21:29 163840 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatchTray.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2012-07-13 17:33 17418928 ----a-r- c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgmfapx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Roxio\\Easy Media Creator 8\\Digital Home\\RoxUpnpServer.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgnsx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgdiagex.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\Vid HD\\Vid.exe"=
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [4/19/2012 4:50 AM 55008]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [8/9/2012 1:56 PM 177376]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [9/7/2010 4:48 AM 35552]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [12/23/2011 1:32 PM 177504]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [12/23/2011 1:32 PM 19936]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [9/7/2010 4:48 AM 159712]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [9/7/2010 4:49 AM 164832]
R1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [9/3/2012 12:16 PM 27496]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe [10/2/2012 3:32 AM 193568]
R2 ezGOSvc;Easybits GO Services for Windows;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [8/4/2004 8:00 AM 14336]
R2 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc;PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service;c:\program files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe [4/27/2010 9:45 AM 632792]
R2 vToolbarUpdater12.2.6;vToolbarUpdater12.2.6;c:\program files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe [9/3/2012 12:16 PM 722528]
S2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe [10/2/2012 3:32 AM 5783672]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [3/18/2010 8:44 PM 135664]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [7/3/2012 1:19 PM 160944]
S2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [11/3/2006 7:19 PM 13592]
S3 ADM8511;ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS [3/11/2010 2:26 PM 20160]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [4/3/2012 9:41 AM 250808]
S3 Ambfilt;Ambfilt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys [3/11/2010 3:21 PM 1684736]
S3 AVG Security Toolbar Service;AVG Security Toolbar Service;c:\program files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe [5/20/2011 6:59 PM 1025352]
S3 DrvAgent32;DrvAgent32;\??\c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys [?]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [3/18/2010 8:44 PM 135664]
S3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;c:\program files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [4/24/2012 4:53 PM 115168]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - NetSvcs
ezGOSvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-11-01 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-03 05:14]
.
2012-01-24 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01 21:57]
.
2012-11-01 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-19 00:44]
.
2012-11-01 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-19 00:44]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = about:blank
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
Handler: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - c:\program files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\12.2.6\ViProtocol.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ff-aolmail-chromesbox-en-us&tb_uuid=20100825143053481&tb_oid=23-08-2010&tb_mrud=25-05-2012
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - AVG Secure Search
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxps://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a%7D&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&ds=AVG&v=12.2.5.34&lang=en&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06%2014%3A49%3A54&sap=ku&q=
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2011-09-15 02:03; [email protected]; c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack - affID=110000&tt=3412_6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt - 
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt - ss
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://www.google.com/search?babsrc=TB_ggl&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.id - c8f8c2f7000000000000001cc064a301
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay - 15576
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn - 1.6.4.6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni - 1.6.4.6
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs - 1.6.4.613:01
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId - babylon
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct - BabylonToolbar
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt - babsst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId - tb9
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef - sst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng - en
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin - false
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-11-01 17:00
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_4_402_287_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_4_402_287_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(1696)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\PDFShell.dll
c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_44262b86\MSVCR80.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
Completion time: 2012-11-01 17:03:26
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-11-01 21:03
ComboFix2.txt 2012-11-01 00:30
.
Pre-Run: 126,489,808,896 bytes free
Post-Run: 126,483,615,744 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - E06978D9214D75EF430C06F7C533D143


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

It didn't ask to reboot. I'm going to after this. Will it make a difference in the results?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess this still is a work in progress. Right now, my sound is really off, scratchy, static, and it will 'lull' even on the recorded music I have.

I really appreciate you and your time on this. I'm not completely computer illiterate, but close to it now, it would seem. I'm just a 'granny' who likes to communicate with my kids and see pictures, and play 'words with friends.' 
Like my husband said, why do people have to make up viruses and things to ruin other people's computers?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTL* to your Desktop. 

Double-click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Under Custom Scans/Fixes type in *Netsvcs*
Click the Run Scan button. Do not change any other settings unless otherwise instructed. The scan won't take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open two Notepad windows called *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL. 
Please copy and paste the contents of both of these files here in your next reply.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OTL logfile created on: 11/2/2012 2:37:25 PM - Run 4
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.24 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.56 Gb Available Physical Memory | 78.88% Memory free
5.08 Gb Paging File | 4.60 Gb Available in Paging File | 90.63% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 117.84 Gb Free Space | 79.07% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DIANEXP | User Name: DIANE | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/10/30 19:06:52 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/10/10 14:22:32 | 003,116,152 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2012/10/06 14:49:52 | 000,947,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:58 | 000,193,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
PRC - [2012/05/04 19:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2012/01/17 11:07:58 | 000,505,736 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
PRC - [2010/04/08 09:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
PRC - [2009/10/07 01:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 06:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 17:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 17:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
PRC - [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\calc.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/10/06 14:49:52 | 000,947,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:26 | 000,564,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\DNTInstaller\12.2.6\avgdttbx.dll
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:23 | 000,132,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\SiteSafety.dll
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:36 | 000,087,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:14 | 001,241,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2011/06/11 18:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 18:57:40 | 000,110,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Virtual Drive\DC_ShellExt.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 17:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll -- (HidServ)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/10/09 01:14:20 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/10/02 03:32:58 | 000,193,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2012/10/02 03:32:04 | 005,783,672 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater12.2.6)
SRV - [2012/07/03 13:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2012/05/04 19:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2011/09/01 09:17:00 | 001,025,352 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe -- (AVG Security Toolbar Service)
SRV - [2011/06/11 18:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -- (ezGOSvc)
SRV - [2010/04/08 09:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -- (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc)
SRV - [2009/10/07 01:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -- (LVPrcSrv)
SRV - [2006/11/03 19:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -- (RoxLiveShare)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -- (RoxMediaDB)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -- (RoxWatch)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -- (RoxUPnPRenderer)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -- (RoxUpnpServer)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys -- (DrvAgent32)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - [2012/10/05 03:26:22 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2012/10/02 03:30:38 | 000,159,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:46:06 | 000,164,832 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:46:00 | 000,177,376 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:45:54 | 000,019,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:45:52 | 000,055,008 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2012/09/14 03:05:20 | 000,035,552 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2012/09/13 03:11:20 | 000,177,504 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2012/09/03 12:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2009/10/07 01:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -- (LVPr2Mon)
DRV - [2009/07/28 17:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -- (RTLE8023xp)
DRV - [2009/04/30 22:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -- (PID_PEPI)
DRV - [2009/04/27 20:26:00 | 005,074,944 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2008/08/05 21:10:00 | 001,684,736 | ---- | M] (Creative) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -- (Ambfilt)
DRV - [2006/01/04 16:41:00 | 001,389,056 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -- (Monfilt)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -- (cdudf_xp)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -- (pwd_2k)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -- (dvd_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -- (mmc_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 19:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -- (RxFilter)
DRV - [2005/02/23 14:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -- (Afc)
DRV - [2002/07/09 23:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtxdma0.sys -- (MtxDma0)
DRV - [2001/08/17 13:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -- (ADM8511)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{2A93D176-E30F-4486-B4AC-E9A0A4522972}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=B8DFDF&pc=B8DF&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SKPB_en
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}: "URL" = https://isearch.avg.com/search?cid={C2001AC0-699E-4746-B28F-E90C65B3247F}&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06 14:49:54&v=12.2.5.34&sap=dsp&q={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultengine: "Ask.com"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "AVG Secure Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaulturl: "http://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ff-aolmail-chromesbox-en-us&tb_uuid=20100825143053481&tb_oid=23-08-2010&tb_mrud=25-05-2012"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.order.1: "Ask.com"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "AVG Secure Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.8104
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:12.2.5.34
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:3.11.3.15590
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.6030
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: "https://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a%7D&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&ds=AVG&v=12.2.5.34&lang=en&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06%2014%3A49%3A54&sap=ku&q="

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@avg.com/AVG SiteSafety plugin,version=11.0.0.1,application/x-avg-sitesafety-plugin: C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@playstation.com/PsndlCheck,version=1.00: C:\Program Files\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloader\nppsndl.dll (Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@SonyCreativeSoftware.com/Media Go,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Sony\Media Go\npmediago.dll (Sony Network Entertainment International LLC)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\npDisplayEngine: C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\nplplaypop.dll ( )

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\ [2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/10/27 16:19:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/03/13 02:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/10/22 20:30:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions
[2012/05/25 10:54:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("AOL Mail Toolbar") -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}
[2011/09/15 02:03:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (LivingPlay TextLinks) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2012/09/04 01:46:29 | 000,002,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\aol-search.xml
[2012/08/07 16:24:20 | 000,002,572 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\askcom.xml
[2012/10/27 15:22:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (AVG Security Toolbar) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\AVG SECURE SEARCH\12.2.5.34
[2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,261,600 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/10/06 14:49:50 | 000,003,769 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
[2012/08/29 21:02:19 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/10/12 18:01:48 | 000,002,058 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/10/31 20:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AOL Email Toolbar Loader) - {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ROC_ROC_NT] C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vProt] C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe ()
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [GameXN GO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe (EasyBits Software AS)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html ()
O9 - Extra Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab (Driver Agent ActiveX Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\viprotocol {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\12.2.6\ViProtocol.dll ()
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2010/03/11 14:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

NetSvcs: 6to4 - File not found
NetSvcs: AppMgmt - %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll File not found
NetSvcs: HidServ - %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - File not found
NetSvcs: Iprip - File not found
NetSvcs: Irmon - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found
NetSvcs: ezGOSvc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll ()

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/01 18:45:44 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2012/11/01 16:50:30 | 004,991,994 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe
[2012/10/31 20:17:09 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\cmdcons
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/10/31 20:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\erdnt
[2012/10/31 14:49:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2012/10/30 16:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree
[2012/10/27 15:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
[2012/10/26 09:13:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\AVG
[2012/10/16 11:33:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree
[2012/10/16 00:39:25 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent
[2012/10/06 14:59:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG2013
[2012/10/06 14:50:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software
[2012/10/06 14:49:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
[2012/10/06 14:47:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG2013
[2012/10/06 14:46:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\MFAData
[2012/10/06 14:46:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Avg2013
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/02 14:14:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/11/02 13:49:00 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/11/02 08:41:04 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/11/02 08:40:27 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/10/31 20:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/10/31 20:17:20 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2012/10/31 20:13:15 | 004,991,994 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe
[2012/10/31 19:30:37 | 000,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr
[2012/10/31 19:30:37 | 000,001,842 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/10/30 19:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/29 16:27:53 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI
[2012/10/28 11:13:20 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2012/10/26 09:13:07 | 000,000,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/10/25 08:18:03 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/10/21 10:37:00 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb
[2012/10/09 01:14:19 | 000,696,760 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2012/10/09 01:14:19 | 000,073,656 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2012/10/08 17:04:28 | 000,000,682 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2012/10/07 15:40:35 | 000,592,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg
[2012/10/07 11:53:15 | 000,010,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/10/05 03:26:22 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/10/31 20:17:20 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2012/10/31 20:17:14 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\cmldr
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2012/10/30 19:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/06 14:50:08 | 000,000,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/08/25 10:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat
[2012/02/15 22:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2011/09/01 09:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2011/06/24 12:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll
[2011/01/30 16:07:58 | 000,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010/09/24 20:53:16 | 000,061,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JPR.{PB
[2010/09/24 20:53:16 | 000,012,358 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JCM.{PB
[2010/09/22 14:31:42 | 000,001,842 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2010/11/05 11:57:08 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:42:06 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 08:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:42:10 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream

< End of report >


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run OTL again. Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom paste in the following:


```
:OTL
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.0.0
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\npDisplayEngine: C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\nplplaypop.dll ( )
[2011/09/15 02:03:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (LivingPlay TextLinks) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\[email protected]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot the PC when it is done
Open OTL again and click the Quick Scan button. Post the log it produces in your next reply.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OTL logfile created on: 11/2/2012 4:15:42 PM - Run 5
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.24 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.71 Gb Available Physical Memory | 83.62% Memory free
5.08 Gb Paging File | 4.65 Gb Available in Paging File | 91.47% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 117.84 Gb Free Space | 79.07% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DIANEXP | User Name: DIANE | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/10/30 19:06:52 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/10/10 14:22:32 | 003,116,152 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2012/10/06 14:49:52 | 000,947,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:58 | 000,193,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:28 | 001,113,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:28 | 000,726,648 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:32:04 | 005,783,672 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2012/10/02 03:31:48 | 000,439,928 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
PRC - [2012/05/04 19:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2010/04/08 09:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
PRC - [2009/10/07 01:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 06:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 17:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 17:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/10/06 14:49:52 | 000,947,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:26 | 000,564,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\DNTInstaller\12.2.6\avgdttbx.dll
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:23 | 000,132,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\SiteSafety.dll
MOD - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:36 | 000,087,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 22:56:14 | 001,241,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2011/06/11 18:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 17:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll -- (HidServ)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/10/09 01:14:20 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/10/02 03:32:58 | 000,193,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2012/10/02 03:32:04 | 005,783,672 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2012/09/03 12:16:22 | 000,722,528 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\12.2.6\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater12.2.6)
SRV - [2012/07/03 13:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2012/05/04 19:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2011/09/01 09:17:00 | 001,025,352 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe -- (AVG Security Toolbar Service)
SRV - [2011/06/11 18:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -- (ezGOSvc)
SRV - [2010/04/08 09:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -- (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc)
SRV - [2009/10/07 01:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -- (LVPrcSrv)
SRV - [2006/11/03 19:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -- (RoxLiveShare)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -- (RoxMediaDB)
SRV - [2005/09/19 17:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -- (RoxWatch)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -- (RoxUPnPRenderer)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -- (RoxUpnpServer)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys -- (DrvAgent32)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - [2012/10/05 03:26:22 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2012/10/02 03:30:38 | 000,159,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:46:06 | 000,164,832 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:46:00 | 000,177,376 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:45:54 | 000,019,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2012/09/21 03:45:52 | 000,055,008 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2012/09/14 03:05:20 | 000,035,552 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2012/09/13 03:11:20 | 000,177,504 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2012/09/03 12:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2009/10/07 01:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -- (LVPr2Mon)
DRV - [2009/07/28 17:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -- (RTLE8023xp)
DRV - [2009/04/30 22:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -- (PID_PEPI)
DRV - [2009/04/27 20:26:00 | 005,074,944 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2008/08/05 21:10:00 | 001,684,736 | ---- | M] (Creative) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -- (Ambfilt)
DRV - [2006/01/04 16:41:00 | 001,389,056 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -- (Monfilt)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -- (cdudf_xp)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -- (pwd_2k)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -- (dvd_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/20 00:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -- (mmc_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 19:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -- (RxFilter)
DRV - [2005/02/23 14:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -- (Afc)
DRV - [2002/07/09 23:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtxdma0.sys -- (MtxDma0)
DRV - [2001/08/17 13:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -- (ADM8511)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{2A93D176-E30F-4486-B4AC-E9A0A4522972}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=B8DFDF&pc=B8DF&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SKPB_en
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}: "URL" = https://isearch.avg.com/search?cid={C2001AC0-699E-4746-B28F-E90C65B3247F}&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06 14:49:54&v=12.2.5.34&sap=dsp&q={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultengine: "Ask.com"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "AVG Secure Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaulturl: "http://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ff-aolmail-chromesbox-en-us&tb_uuid=20100825143053481&tb_oid=23-08-2010&tb_mrud=25-05-2012"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.order.1: "Ask.com"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "AVG Secure Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.8104
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:12.2.5.34
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:3.11.3.15590
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.6030
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: "https://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a%7D&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&ds=AVG&v=12.2.5.34&lang=en&pr=fr&d=2012-10-06%2014%3A49%3A54&sap=ku&q="

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@avg.com/AVG SiteSafety plugin,version=11.0.0.1,application/x-avg-sitesafety-plugin: C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@playstation.com/PsndlCheck,version=1.00: C:\Program Files\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloader\nppsndl.dll (Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@SonyCreativeSoftware.com/Media Go,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Sony\Media Go\npmediago.dll (Sony Network Entertainment International LLC)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\npDisplayEngine: C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\nplplaypop.dll ( )

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\ [2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/10/27 16:19:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/03/13 02:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/10/22 20:30:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions
[2012/05/25 10:54:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("AOL Mail Toolbar") -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}
[2011/09/15 02:03:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (LivingPlay TextLinks) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2012/09/04 01:46:29 | 000,002,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\aol-search.xml
[2012/08/07 16:24:20 | 000,002,572 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\askcom.xml
[2012/10/27 15:22:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (AVG Security Toolbar) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\AVG SECURE SEARCH\12.2.5.34
[2012/10/27 15:22:29 | 000,261,600 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/10/06 14:49:50 | 000,003,769 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
[2012/08/29 21:02:19 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/10/12 18:01:48 | 000,002,058 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/10/31 20:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AOL Email Toolbar Loader) - {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\12.2.5.34\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ROC_ROC_NT] C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vProt] C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe ()
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [GameXN GO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe (EasyBits Software AS)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html ()
O9 - Extra Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab (Driver Agent ActiveX Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\viprotocol {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\12.2.6\ViProtocol.dll ()
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2010/03/11 14:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/01 18:45:44 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2012/11/01 16:50:30 | 004,991,994 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe
[2012/10/31 20:17:09 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\cmdcons
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/10/31 20:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\erdnt
[2012/10/31 14:49:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2012/10/30 16:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree
[2012/10/27 15:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
[2012/10/26 09:13:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\AVG
[2012/10/16 11:33:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree
[2012/10/16 00:39:25 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent
[2012/10/06 14:59:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG2013
[2012/10/06 14:50:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software
[2012/10/06 14:49:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
[2012/10/06 14:47:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG2013
[2012/10/06 14:46:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\MFAData
[2012/10/06 14:46:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Avg2013
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/02 16:15:25 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/11/02 16:11:20 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/11/02 16:10:52 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/11/02 15:49:00 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/10/31 20:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/10/31 20:17:20 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2012/10/31 20:13:15 | 004,991,994 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe
[2012/10/31 19:30:37 | 000,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr
[2012/10/31 19:30:37 | 000,001,842 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/10/30 19:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/29 16:27:53 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI
[2012/10/28 11:13:20 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2012/10/26 09:13:07 | 000,000,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/10/25 08:18:03 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/10/21 10:37:00 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb
[2012/10/08 17:04:28 | 000,000,682 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2012/10/07 15:40:35 | 000,592,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg
[2012/10/07 11:53:15 | 000,010,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/10/05 03:26:22 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/10/31 20:17:20 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2012/10/31 20:17:14 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\cmldr
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2012/10/31 20:14:48 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2012/10/30 19:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/06 14:50:08 | 000,000,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/08/25 10:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat
[2012/02/15 22:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2011/09/01 09:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2011/06/24 12:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll
[2011/01/30 16:07:58 | 000,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010/09/24 20:53:16 | 000,061,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JPR.{PB
[2010/09/24 20:53:16 | 000,012,358 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JCM.{PB
[2010/09/22 14:31:42 | 000,001,842 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2010/11/05 11:57:08 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:42:06 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 08:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:42:10 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/10/06 14:50:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
[2011/08/23 09:47:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Security Toolbar
[2012/10/06 14:50:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG2013
[2010/03/11 17:03:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg9
[2012/05/01 11:46:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ClubSanDisk
[2010/11/13 10:58:59 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Common Files
[2011/09/01 09:11:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Easybits GO
[2010/03/19 20:17:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON
[2012/11/01 17:19:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN
[2012/11/02 08:58:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MFAData
[2011/09/19 23:30:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
[2010/05/05 08:27:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SpinTop Games
[2011/08/30 16:12:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521}
[2010/08/23 19:39:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{AB89557A-DCAD-4657-A970-8F9A3EFFB34D}
[2010/08/23 19:39:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{BB0B547D-781C-4EE3-84A3-6DC5212AE2E2}
[2010/08/23 19:39:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{E23E3BED-ADD9-4DF7-B375-5EC5E69FD666}
[2012/01/16 11:03:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
[2012/10/06 14:59:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG2013
[2010/03/13 20:32:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG9
[2011/05/12 01:31:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\dasher.rc
[2012/11/02 16:13:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\go
[2010/03/18 20:31:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Leadertech
[2012/06/20 14:30:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Oracle
[2011/09/19 22:04:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Sony
[2010/08/08 18:06:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Stamps.com Internet Postage
[2010/09/22 14:32:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Template
[2012/10/06 14:50:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream

< End of report >


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run AdwCleaner again and post the new log.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

# AdwCleaner v2.005 - Logfile created 11/02/2012 at 17:11:18
# Updated 14/10/2012 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : DIANE - DIANEXP
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Search]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\Askcom.xml
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdnu.dll
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdnu.xpt
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Common Files\Software Update Utility

***** [Registry] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2EECD738-5844-4A99-B4B6-146BF802613B}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{98889811-442D-49DD-99D7-DC866BE87DBC}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\incredibar.com
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\EscDomains\incredibar.com
Key Found : HKLM\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{09C554C3-109B-483C-A06B-F14172F1A947}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{1FDFF5A2-7BB1-48E1-8081-7236812B12B2}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{35C1605E-438B-4D64-AAB1-8885F097A9B1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{6C259840-5BA8-46E6-8ED1-EF3BA47D8BA1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B12E99ED-69BD-437C-86BE-C862B9E5444D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B27D9527-3762-4D71-963D-FB7A94FDD678}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{BB711CB0-C70B-482E-9852-EC05EBD71DBB}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\dnu.EXE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escort.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortApp.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortEng.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escorTlbr.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\ScriptHelper.EXE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\ViProtocol.DLL
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.BrowserWndAPI
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.BrowserWndAPI.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\b
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1E0DE227-5CE4-4EA3-AB0C-8B03E1AA76BC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4E92DB5F-AAD9-49D3-8EAB-B40CBE5B1FF7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7B089B94-D1DC-4C6B-87E1-8156E22C1D96}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E15A9BFD-D16D-496D-8222-44CADF316E70}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdate
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUIBrowser
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUIBrowser.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUpdController
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUpdController.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{07B18EAA-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{07B18EAC-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1093995A-BA37-41D2-836E-091067C4AD17}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{120927BF-1700-43BC-810F-FAB92549B390}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{17DE5E5E-BFE3-4E83-8E1F-8755795359EC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1F52A5FA-A705-4415-B975-88503B291728}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{247A115F-06C2-4FB3-967D-2D62D3CF4F0A}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2E9937FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3E1656ED-F60E-4597-B6AA-B6A58E171495}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3E53E2CB-86DB-4A4A-8BD9-FFEB7A64DF82}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3E720451-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3E720453-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4E92DB5F-AAD9-49D3-8EAB-B40CBE5B1FF7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{63D0ED2B-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{63D0ED2D-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{660E6F4F-840D-436D-B668-433D9591BAC5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6E74766C-4D93-4CC0-96D1-47B8E07FF9CA}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{741DE825-A6F0-4497-9AA6-8023CF9B0FFF}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7473D291-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7473D293-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7473D295-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7473D297-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{90449521-D834-4703-BB4E-D3AA44042FF8}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{991AAC62-B100-47CE-8B75-253965244F69}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{A626CDBD-3D13-4F78-B819-440A28D7E8FC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{BBABDC90-F3D5-4801-863A-EE6AE529862D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{C401D2CE-DC27-45C7-BC0C-8E6EA7F085D6}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{D6FF3684-AD3B-48EB-BBB4-B9E6C5A355C1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{DE38C398-B328-4F4C-A3AD-1B5E4ED93477}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25E}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25F}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E7435878-65B9-44D1-A443-81754E5DFC90}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EB9E5C1C-B1F9-4C2B-BE8A-27D6446FDAF8}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{F87D7FB5-9DC5-4C8C-B998-D8DFE02E2978}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\viprotocol
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHelper.ScriptHelperApi
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHelper.ScriptHelperApi.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{74FB6AFD-DD77-4CEB-83BD-AB2B63E63C93}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{92380354-381A-471F-BE2E-DD9ACD9777EA}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{C2AC8A0E-E48E-484B-A71C-C7A937FAAB94}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{E47CAEE0-DEEA-464A-9326-3F2801535A4D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{F42228FB-E84E-479E-B922-FBBD096E792C}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ViProtocol.ViProtocolOLE
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ViProtocol.ViProtocolOLE.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\SoftwareUpdUtility
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{08858AF6-42AD-4914-95D2-AC3AB0DC8E28}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{7B089B94-D1DC-4C6B-87E1-8156E22C1D96}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{C6FDD0C3-266A-4DC3-B459-28C697C44CDC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\3192AA38321C641458DBDAF83979D193
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\incredibar.com
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\EscDomains\incredibar.com
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Need2FindBar Uninstall
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SoftwareUpdUtility
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\MozillaPlugins\@avg.com/AVG SiteSafety plugin,version=11.0.0.1,application/x-avg-sitesafety-plugin
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\Wmsdk\Sources [F3PopularScreenSavers]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions [[email protected]]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v16.0.2 (en-US)

Profile name : default 
File : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\prefs.js

Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.date", "100");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastDate", "2");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastMonth", "10");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastYear", "2012");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.month", "199");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.prevMonth", "3697");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.total", "92179");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.week", "615");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.year", "32347");
Found : user_pref("aolmail_toolbar.default.search.url", "hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTe[...]
Found : user_pref("aolmail_toolbar.winamp.volume", "");
Found : user_pref("avg.install.installDirPath", "C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Application Data\\AV[...]
Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "Ask.com");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "AVG Secure Search");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invo[...]
Found : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "Ask.com");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "AVG Secure Search");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin", false);
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt", "babsst");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng", "en");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr", false);
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.id", "c8f8c2f7000000000000001cc064a301");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay", "15576");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef", "sst");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct", "BabylonToolbar");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId", "babylon");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId", "tb9");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://www.google.com/search?babsrc=TB_ggl&q=");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn", "1.6.4.6");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni", "1.6.4.6");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt", "");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack", "affID=110000&tt=3412_6");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp", "none");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt", "ss");
Found : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs", "1.6.4.613:01:43");
Found : user_pref("[email protected]", true);
Found : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxps://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a[...]

-\\ Google Chrome v [Unable to get version]

File : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Found [l.1] : icon_url ={ "browser": { "check_default_browser": false, "window_placement": { "bottom": 805, "left": -25, "maximized": false, "right": 889, "top": 87, "work_area_bottom": 738, "work_area_left": 0, "work_area_right": 1024, "work_area_top": 0 } }, "countryid_at_install": 21843, "default_apps_install_state": 2, "default_search_provider": { "enabled": true, "encodings": "UTF-8", "hxxp:\/\/isearch.avg.com\/favicon.ico", "id": "4", "instant_url": "", "keyword": "isearch.avg.com", "name": "AVG Secure Search", "prepopulate_id": "0", "search_url": "hxxp:\/\/isearch.avg.com\/search?cid={C2001AC0-699E-4746-B28F-E90C65B3247F}&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2011-10-03 18:25:47&v=10.0.0.7&sap=dsp&q={searchTerms}", "suggest_url": "hxxp:\/\/clients5.google.com\/complete\/search?hl={language}&q={searchTerms}&client=ie8&inputencoding={inputEncoding}&outputencoding={outputEncoding}" }, "distribution": { "create_all_shortcuts": true, "do_not_launch_chrome": true, "import_history": false, "import_search_engine": false, "make_chrome_default": true, "show_welcome_page": true, "skip_first_run_ui": true, "system_level": true, "verbose_logging": false }, "dns_prefetching": { "host_referral_list": [ 2, [ "hxxp:\/\/tools.google.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/fonts.googleapis.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/themes.googleusercontent.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/tools.google.com\/", 3.704674, "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", 3.081115 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/profile.ak.fbcdn.net\/", 1.292411, "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.fbcdn.net\/", 4.443399 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", [ "chrome-extension:\/\/jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\/", 2.145777, "hxxp:\/\/ssl.gstatic.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", 4.640013 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/ajax.googleapis.com\/", 1.788034, "hxxp:\/\/connect.facebook.net\/", 1.788034, "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.facebook.com\/", 2.603700, "hxxp:\/\/static.piriform.com\/", 5.040782, "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", 2.330159, "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", 2.872283, "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", 3.414408, "hxxps:\/\/s-static.ak.facebook.com\/", 2.603700 ] ] ], "startup_list": [ 1, "hxxp:\/\/ajax.googleapis.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/connect.facebook.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/profile.ak.fbcdn.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.facebook.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.fbcdn.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.piriform.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", "hxxps:\/\/s-static.ak.facebook.com\/" ] }, "download": { "directory_upgrade": true, "extensions_to_open": "" }, "extensions": { "autoupdate": { "next_check": "12980035389742250" }, "chrome_url_overrides": { "bookmarks": [ "chrome-extension:\/\/eemcgdkfndhakfknompkggombfjjjeno\/main.html" ] }, "settings": { "ahfgeienlihckogmohjhadlkjgocpleb": { "app_launcher_ordinal": "n", "page_ordinal": "n" }, "jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla": { "active_permissions": { "api": [ "plugin" ], "scriptable_host": [ "hxxp:\/\/*\/*", "hxxps:\/\/*\/*" ] }, "allowFileAccess": true, "from_bookmark": false, "from_webstore": false, "install_time": "12975177700925125", "location": 3, "manifest": { "background_page": "background.html", "content_scripts": [ { "js": [ "content\/jquery-1.4.4.min.js", "content\/avgls-inline.js", "content\/searchengine.js", "content\/searchshield.js" ], "matches": [ "hxxp:\/\/*\/*", "hxxps:\/\/*\/*" ], "run_at": "document_start" } ], "description": "Securing your clicks.", "format_version": 1, "icons": { "128": "content\/Icons\/128x128.png", "16": "content\/Icons\/16x16.png", "48": "content\/Icons\/48x48.png", "64": "content\/Icons\/64x64.png" }, "id": "881AC4EF96904f5fA0B49048C377CD59E8A84102", "key": "MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQCrH3sthUrxOpfC3hPSHs4tIWO24\/z8ZQCH5oHRTRkwgdSZ7\/ah1PgRHQeNkTYJT0bwLQoxsG1jBLvWLu4I9t3KCTXj0uanaCw7VJjmSIPQCip\/1m7ewfS9XdPR9CSUkR2wwp8HeDryToyCINwP8Yg3Lws\/FV0nGmF2IV8jpQ6OWQIDAQAB", "minimum_chrome_version": "9", "name": "AVG Safe Search", "plugins": [ { "path": "plugins\/avgnpss.dll", "public": true } ], "version": "12.0.0.1901" }, "path": "jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\\12.0.0.1901_0", "state": 1 } } }, "google": { "services": { "username": "" } }, "homepage": "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com", "homepage_is_newtabpage": false, "hxxp_throttling": { "enabled": true }, "instant": { "enabled_time": "12975177696266125" }, "ntp": { "pref_version": 3, "promo_build": 11, "promo_closed": false, "promo_end": 1333353540.000000, "promo_feature_mask": 0, "promo_group": 65, "promo_group_max": 99, "promo_group_timeslice": 0, "promo_is_logged_in_to_plus": false, "promo_line": "*New!<\/b> Browse the web with twice the mice. <a href=\"hxxp:\/\/google.com\/chrome\/multitask\">Try Chrome Multitask Mode<\/a>", "promo_platform": 15, "promo_resource_cache_update": "1335561293.011625", "promo_start": 1333267260.000000, "promo_views": 0, "promo_views_max": 15, "sign_in_promo": { "group_max": 100 } }, "plugins": { "enabled_internal_pdf3": true, "enabled_nacl": true, "last_internal_directory": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162", "plugins_list": [ { "enabled": true, "name": "Shockwave Flash", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\gcswf32.dll", "version": "10,3,183,7" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Shockwave Flash", "path": "C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\NPSWF32.dll", "version": "10,3,183,5" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin2.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin3.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin4.dll", "version": "7.6.9 (1680.9)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin5.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin6.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin7.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Adobe Acrobat", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Reader 9.0\\Reader\\Browser\\nppdf32.dll", "version": "9.4.5.236" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npdsplay.dll", "version": "3.0.2.629" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft Office 2003", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\NPOFFICE.DLL", "version": "11.0.8161" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome NaCl", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll", "version": "" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome PDF Viewer", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\pdf.dll", "version": "" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "AVG Internet Security", "path": "C:\\Documents and Settings\\DIANE\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Google\\Chrome\\User Data\\Default\\Extensions\\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\\10.0.0.1409_0\\plugins\/avgnpss.dll", "version": "10.0.0.1409" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "downloadUpdater", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npdnu.dll", "version": "1.0.0.1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npdrmv2.dll", "version": "9.00.00.4503" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npwmsdrm.dll", "version": "9.00.00.4503" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Google Update", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Update\\1.3.21.69\\npGoogleUpdate3.dll", "version": "1.3.21.69" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Display Engine v2", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\LivingPlay Games\\nplplaypop.dll", "version": "1, 0, 0, 1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "iTunes Application Detector", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\Mozilla Plugins\\npitunes.dll", "version": "1.0.1.1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Presentation Foundation", "path": "c:\\WINDOWS\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\v3.5\\Windows Presentation Foundation\\NPWPF.dll", "version": "3.5.30729.1 built by: SP" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Default Plug-in", "path": "default_plugin", "version": "1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Flash" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Adobe Acrobat" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Media Player" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft Office" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Chrome NaCl" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome PDF Viewer" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "AVG Internet Security" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "downloadUpdater" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Google Update" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Display Engine v2" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "iTunes Application Detector" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Presentation Foundation" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Default Plug-in" } ] }, "profile": { "avatar_index": 0, "content_settings": { "pref_version": 1 }, "exited_cleanly": true, "name": "First user" }, "tabs": { "use_compact_navigation_bar": false, "use_vertical_tabs": false } }

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [22486 octets] - [30/10/2012 13:21:15]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [24090 octets] - [02/11/2012 17:11:18]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [24151 octets] ##########*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run AdwCleaner again and this time click on the Delete button and confirm with OK. Your computer will be rebooted and a new log will be produced. Please post it in your next reply.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

# AdwCleaner v2.006 - Logfile created 11/02/2012 at 22:55:28
# Updated 30/10/2012 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : DIANE - DIANEXP
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Deleted on reboot : C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\Askcom.xml
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdnu.dll
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdnu.xpt
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\AVG Secure Search
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Common Files\Software Update Utility

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Babylon
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2D360201-FFF5-11D1-8D03-00A0C959BC0A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2EECD738-5844-4A99-B4B6-146BF802613B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{98889811-442D-49DD-99D7-DC866BE87DBC}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\incredibar.com
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\EscDomains\incredibar.com
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{09C554C3-109B-483C-A06B-F14172F1A947}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{1FDFF5A2-7BB1-48E1-8081-7236812B12B2}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{35C1605E-438B-4D64-AAB1-8885F097A9B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{6C259840-5BA8-46E6-8ED1-EF3BA47D8BA1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B12E99ED-69BD-437C-86BE-C862B9E5444D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B27D9527-3762-4D71-963D-FB7A94FDD678}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{BB711CB0-C70B-482E-9852-EC05EBD71DBB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\dnu.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escort.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortApp.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortEng.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escorTlbr.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\ScriptHelper.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\ViProtocol.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.BrowserWndAPI
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.BrowserWndAPI.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\b
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1E0DE227-5CE4-4EA3-AB0C-8B03E1AA76BC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{2D360201-FFF5-11D1-8D03-00A0C959BC0A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4E92DB5F-AAD9-49D3-8EAB-B40CBE5B1FF7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7B089B94-D1DC-4C6B-87E1-8156E22C1D96}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E15A9BFD-D16D-496D-8222-44CADF316E70}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdate
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUIBrowser
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUIBrowser.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUpdController
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUpdController.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{07B18EAA-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{07B18EAC-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1093995A-BA37-41D2-836E-091067C4AD17}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{120927BF-1700-43BC-810F-FAB92549B390}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{17DE5E5E-BFE3-4E83-8E1F-8755795359EC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1F52A5FA-A705-4415-B975-88503B291728}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{247A115F-06C2-4FB3-967D-2D62D3CF4F0A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2E9937FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3E1656ED-F60E-4597-B6AA-B6A58E171495}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3E53E2CB-86DB-4A4A-8BD9-FFEB7A64DF82}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3E720451-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3E720453-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4E92DB5F-AAD9-49D3-8EAB-B40CBE5B1FF7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{63D0ED2B-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{63D0ED2D-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{660E6F4F-840D-436D-B668-433D9591BAC5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6E74766C-4D93-4CC0-96D1-47B8E07FF9CA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{741DE825-A6F0-4497-9AA6-8023CF9B0FFF}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7473D291-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7473D293-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7473D295-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7473D297-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{90449521-D834-4703-BB4E-D3AA44042FF8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{991AAC62-B100-47CE-8B75-253965244F69}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{A626CDBD-3D13-4F78-B819-440A28D7E8FC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{BBABDC90-F3D5-4801-863A-EE6AE529862D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{C401D2CE-DC27-45C7-BC0C-8E6EA7F085D6}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{D6FF3684-AD3B-48EB-BBB4-B9E6C5A355C1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{DE38C398-B328-4F4C-A3AD-1B5E4ED93477}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E7435878-65B9-44D1-A443-81754E5DFC90}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EB9E5C1C-B1F9-4C2B-BE8A-27D6446FDAF8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{F87D7FB5-9DC5-4C8C-B998-D8DFE02E2978}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Prod.cap
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\viprotocol
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHelper.ScriptHelperApi
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHelper.ScriptHelperApi.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{74FB6AFD-DD77-4CEB-83BD-AB2B63E63C93}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{92380354-381A-471F-BE2E-DD9ACD9777EA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{C2AC8A0E-E48E-484B-A71C-C7A937FAAB94}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{E47CAEE0-DEEA-464A-9326-3F2801535A4D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{F42228FB-E84E-479E-B922-FBBD096E792C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ViProtocol.ViProtocolOLE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ViProtocol.ViProtocolOLE.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\SoftwareUpdUtility
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{08858AF6-42AD-4914-95D2-AC3AB0DC8E28}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{7B089B94-D1DC-4C6B-87E1-8156E22C1D96}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{C6FDD0C3-266A-4DC3-B459-28C697C44CDC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\3192AA38321C641458DBDAF83979D193
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\incredibar.com
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\EscDomains\incredibar.com
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Need2FindBar Uninstall
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SoftwareUpdUtility
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\MozillaPlugins\@avg.com/AVG SiteSafety plugin,version=11.0.0.1,application/x-avg-sitesafety-plugin
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\Wmsdk\Sources [F3PopularScreenSavers]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions [[email protected]]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v16.0.2 (en-US)

Profile name : default 
File : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\prefs.js

C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\user.js ... Deleted !

Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.date", "111");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastDate", "2");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastMonth", "10");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastYear", "2012");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.month", "210");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.prevMonth", "3697");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.total", "92190");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.week", "626");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.year", "32358");
Deleted : user_pref("aolmail_toolbar.default.search.url", "hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTe[...]
Deleted : user_pref("aolmail_toolbar.winamp.volume", "");
Deleted : user_pref("avg.install.installDirPath", "C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Application Data\\AV[...]
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "Ask.com");
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "AVG Secure Search");
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "hxxp://search.aol.com/search/search?query={searchTerms}&invo[...]
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "Ask.com");
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "AVG Secure Search");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt", "babsst");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng", "en");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.id", "c8f8c2f7000000000000001cc064a301");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay", "15576");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef", "sst");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct", "BabylonToolbar");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId", "babylon");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId", "tb9");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://www.google.com/search?babsrc=TB_ggl&q=");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn", "1.6.4.6");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni", "1.6.4.6");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack", "affID=110000&tt=3412_6");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp", "none");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt", "ss");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs", "1.6.4.613:01:43");
Deleted : user_pref("[email protected]", true);
Deleted : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxps://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7Bb0c9f226-f756-4a1f-ab30-a7e880204c7a[...]

-\\ Google Chrome v [Unable to get version]

File : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.1] : icon_url ={ "browser": { "check_default_browser": false, "window_placement": { "bottom": 805, "left": -25, "maximized": false, "right": 889, "top": 87, "work_area_bottom": 738, "work_area_left": 0, "work_area_right": 1024, "work_area_top": 0 } }, "countryid_at_install": 21843, "default_apps_install_state": 2, "default_search_provider": { "enabled": true, "encodings": "UTF-8", "hxxp:\/\/isearch.avg.com\/favicon.ico", "id": "4", "instant_url": "", "keyword": "isearch.avg.com", "name": "AVG Secure Search", "prepopulate_id": "0", "search_url": "hxxp:\/\/isearch.avg.com\/search?cid={C2001AC0-699E-4746-B28F-E90C65B3247F}&mid=145cb873336fae2d703f763964bdeae2-07ce897ae3d91375437aac9fa5e7611d3d190dd3&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2011-10-03 18:25:47&v=10.0.0.7&sap=dsp&q={searchTerms}", "suggest_url": "hxxp:\/\/clients5.google.com\/complete\/search?hl={language}&q={searchTerms}&client=ie8&inputencoding={inputEncoding}&outputencoding={outputEncoding}" }, "distribution": { "create_all_shortcuts": true, "do_not_launch_chrome": true, "import_history": false, "import_search_engine": false, "make_chrome_default": true, "show_welcome_page": true, "skip_first_run_ui": true, "system_level": true, "verbose_logging": false }, "dns_prefetching": { "host_referral_list": [ 2, [ "hxxp:\/\/tools.google.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/fonts.googleapis.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/themes.googleusercontent.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/tools.google.com\/", 3.704674, "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", 3.081115 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/profile.ak.fbcdn.net\/", 1.292411, "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.fbcdn.net\/", 4.443399 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", [ "chrome-extension:\/\/jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\/", 2.145777, "hxxp:\/\/ssl.gstatic.com\/", 2.457556, "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com\/", 4.640013 ] ], [ "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", [ "hxxp:\/\/ajax.googleapis.com\/", 1.788034, "hxxp:\/\/connect.facebook.net\/", 1.788034, "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.facebook.com\/", 2.603700, "hxxp:\/\/static.piriform.com\/", 5.040782, "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", 2.330159, "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", 2.872283, "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", 3.414408, "hxxps:\/\/s-static.ak.facebook.com\/", 2.603700 ] ] ], "startup_list": [ 1, "hxxp:\/\/ajax.googleapis.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/connect.facebook.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/profile.ak.fbcdn.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.facebook.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.ak.fbcdn.net\/", "hxxp:\/\/static.piriform.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.facebook.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.google-analytics.com\/", "hxxp:\/\/www.piriform.com\/", "hxxps:\/\/s-static.ak.facebook.com\/" ] }, "download": { "directory_upgrade": true, "extensions_to_open": "" }, "extensions": { "autoupdate": { "next_check": "12980035389742250" }, "chrome_url_overrides": { "bookmarks": [ "chrome-extension:\/\/eemcgdkfndhakfknompkggombfjjjeno\/main.html" ] }, "settings": { "ahfgeienlihckogmohjhadlkjgocpleb": { "app_launcher_ordinal": "n", "page_ordinal": "n" }, "jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla": { "active_permissions": { "api": [ "plugin" ], "scriptable_host": [ "hxxp:\/\/*\/*", "hxxps:\/\/*\/*" ] }, "allowFileAccess": true, "from_bookmark": false, "from_webstore": false, "install_time": "12975177700925125", "location": 3, "manifest": { "background_page": "background.html", "content_scripts": [ { "js": [ "content\/jquery-1.4.4.min.js", "content\/avgls-inline.js", "content\/searchengine.js", "content\/searchshield.js" ], "matches": [ "hxxp:\/\/*\/*", "hxxps:\/\/*\/*" ], "run_at": "document_start" } ], "description": "Securing your clicks.", "format_version": 1, "icons": { "128": "content\/Icons\/128x128.png", "16": "content\/Icons\/16x16.png", "48": "content\/Icons\/48x48.png", "64": "content\/Icons\/64x64.png" }, "id": "881AC4EF96904f5fA0B49048C377CD59E8A84102", "key": "MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQCrH3sthUrxOpfC3hPSHs4tIWO24\/z8ZQCH5oHRTRkwgdSZ7\/ah1PgRHQeNkTYJT0bwLQoxsG1jBLvWLu4I9t3KCTXj0uanaCw7VJjmSIPQCip\/1m7ewfS9XdPR9CSUkR2wwp8HeDryToyCINwP8Yg3Lws\/FV0nGmF2IV8jpQ6OWQIDAQAB", "minimum_chrome_version": "9", "name": "AVG Safe Search", "plugins": [ { "path": "plugins\/avgnpss.dll", "public": true } ], "version": "12.0.0.1901" }, "path": "jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\\12.0.0.1901_0", "state": 1 } } }, "google": { "services": { "username": "" } }, "homepage": "hxxp:\/\/www.google.com", "homepage_is_newtabpage": false, "hxxp_throttling": { "enabled": true }, "instant": { "enabled_time": "12975177696266125" }, "ntp": { "pref_version": 3, "promo_build": 11, "promo_closed": false, "promo_end": 1333353540.000000, "promo_feature_mask": 0, "promo_group": 65, "promo_group_max": 99, "promo_group_timeslice": 0, "promo_is_logged_in_to_plus": false, "promo_line": "*New!<\/b> Browse the web with twice the mice. <a href=\"hxxp:\/\/google.com\/chrome\/multitask\">Try Chrome Multitask Mode<\/a>", "promo_platform": 15, "promo_resource_cache_update": "1335561293.011625", "promo_start": 1333267260.000000, "promo_views": 0, "promo_views_max": 15, "sign_in_promo": { "group_max": 100 } }, "plugins": { "enabled_internal_pdf3": true, "enabled_nacl": true, "last_internal_directory": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162", "plugins_list": [ { "enabled": true, "name": "Shockwave Flash", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\gcswf32.dll", "version": "10,3,183,7" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Shockwave Flash", "path": "C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\NPSWF32.dll", "version": "10,3,183,5" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin2.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin3.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npqtplugin4.dll", "version": "7.6.9 (1680.9)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin5.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin6.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime Plug-in 7.7", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\plugins\\npqtplugin7.dll", "version": "7.7 (1680.34)" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Adobe Acrobat", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Reader 9.0\\Reader\\Browser\\nppdf32.dll", "version": "9.4.5.236" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npdsplay.dll", "version": "3.0.2.629" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft Office 2003", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\NPOFFICE.DLL", "version": "11.0.8161" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome NaCl", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll", "version": "" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome PDF Viewer", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\18.0.1025.162\\pdf.dll", "version": "" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "AVG Internet Security", "path": "C:\\Documents and Settings\\DIANE\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Google\\Chrome\\User Data\\Default\\Extensions\\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\\10.0.0.1409_0\\plugins\/avgnpss.dll", "version": "10.0.0.1409" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "downloadUpdater", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\plugins\\npdnu.dll", "version": "1.0.0.1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npdrmv2.dll", "version": "9.00.00.4503" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\npwmsdrm.dll", "version": "9.00.00.4503" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Google Update", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Update\\1.3.21.69\\npGoogleUpdate3.dll", "version": "1.3.21.69" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Display Engine v2", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\LivingPlay Games\\nplplaypop.dll", "version": "1, 0, 0, 1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "iTunes Application Detector", "path": "C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\Mozilla Plugins\\npitunes.dll", "version": "1.0.1.1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Presentation Foundation", "path": "c:\\WINDOWS\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\v3.5\\Windows Presentation Foundation\\NPWPF.dll", "version": "3.5.30729.1 built by: SP" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Default Plug-in", "path": "default_plugin", "version": "1" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Flash" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "QuickTime" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Adobe Acrobat" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Media Player" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft Office" }, { "enabled": false, "name": "Chrome NaCl" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Chrome PDF Viewer" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "AVG Internet Security" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "downloadUpdater" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Microsoft® DRM" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Google Update" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Display Engine v2" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "iTunes Application Detector" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Windows Presentation Foundation" }, { "enabled": true, "name": "Default Plug-in" } ] }, "profile": { "avatar_index": 0, "content_settings": { "pref_version": 1 }, "exited_cleanly": true, "name": "First user" }, "tabs": { "use_compact_navigation_bar": false, "use_vertical_tabs": false } }

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [22486 octets] - [30/10/2012 13:21:15]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [24367 octets] - [02/11/2012 22:55:28]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [24428 octets] ##########*


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

How do I re-install my Epsom Scanner/Printer to automatically take my pictures off of my card when I insert it? I can make it scan, but not copy the pics.
Also, something is going on with my sound. Everything is scratchy and if watching a video, it also will have 'delays' in the voice and the video. Even when I play solitaire, it makes a metallic scratchy noise and delays. If it's the sound card, would it cause that delay too?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When did you start having problems with the scanner/printer? It could be a driver issue (as could the sound problem).

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *devmgmt.msc* and click OK (or hit Enter) to open up the Device Manager. Next, please click on "View" and select "Show hidden devices". Let me know if you see any yellow alerts to the left of any of the devices listed there please.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I haven't been having problems. BUT I probably haven't downloaded pictures from the card since Oct. It WILL scan, it just doesn't automatically go to the picture download program when the card is inserted, and I can't figure out how to 'redo' it. I tried unplugging, and rebooting after.
The sound just started acting up a few days ago. It sounds like the You've got Mail guy is gargling!! I can't listen to my personal music off line either, it's has static. Sometimes when things get going, it gets better, sound wise.

I did the Start-Run and everything, but it didn't show any yellow alerts.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK so the printer problem is not something that just started happening.

Please go  here and download the *TDSSKiller.exe* to your desktop.

Double-click to TDSSKiller.exe on your desktop to run it.
Click on *Start Scan*
As we don't want to fix anything yet, if any malicious objects are detected, *do NOT select Cure* but select *Skip* instead.
It will produce a log once it finishes in the root drive which should look like this example:

C:\TDSSKiller.<version_date_time>log.txt

Please copy and paste the contents of that log in your next reply.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

20:35:22.0796 2612 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.8.15.0 Oct 31 2012 21:47:35
20:35:23.0187 2612 ============================================================
20:35:23.0187 2612 Current date / time: 2012/11/03 20:35:23.0187
20:35:23.0187 2612 SystemInfo:
20:35:23.0187 2612 
20:35:23.0187 2612 OS Version: 5.1.2600 ServicePack: 3.0
20:35:23.0187 2612 Product type: Workstation
20:35:23.0187 2612 ComputerName: DIANEXP
20:35:23.0187 2612 UserName: DIANE
20:35:23.0187 2612 Windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
20:35:23.0187 2612 System windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
20:35:23.0187 2612 Processor architecture: Intel x86
20:35:23.0187 2612 Number of processors: 2
20:35:23.0187 2612 Page size: 0x1000
20:35:23.0187 2612 Boot type: Normal boot
20:35:23.0187 2612 ============================================================
20:35:24.0812 2612 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x25433D6000 (149.05 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x4C01, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000054
20:35:24.0812 2612 ============================================================
20:35:24.0812 2612 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
20:35:24.0812 2612 MBR partitions:
20:35:24.0812 2612 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x3F, BlocksNum 0x12A14BC1
20:35:24.0812 2612 ============================================================
20:35:24.0828 2612 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
20:35:24.0828 2612 ============================================================
20:35:24.0828 2612 Initialize success
20:35:24.0828 2612 ============================================================
20:35:26.0296 0184 ============================================================
20:35:26.0296 0184 Scan started
20:35:26.0296 0184 Mode: Manual; 
20:35:26.0296 0184 ============================================================
20:35:27.0515 0184 ================ Scan system memory ========================
20:35:27.0515 0184 System memory - ok
20:35:27.0515 0184 ================ Scan services =============================
20:35:27.0812 0184 Abiosdsk - ok
20:35:27.0812 0184 abp480n5 - ok
20:35:27.0921 0184 [ 8FD99680A539792A30E97944FDAECF17 ] ACPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
20:35:27.0968 0184 ACPI - ok
20:35:28.0031 0184 [ 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 ] ACPIEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
20:35:28.0031 0184 ACPIEC - ok
20:35:28.0062 0184 [ B05F2367F62552A2DE7E3C352B7B9885 ] ADM8511 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ADM8511.SYS
20:35:28.0078 0184 ADM8511 - ok
20:35:28.0234 0184 [ 44C00A385CA9DBC1D5CF3781F8C26AEA ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
20:35:28.0312 0184 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
20:35:28.0312 0184 adpu160m - ok
20:35:28.0390 0184 [ 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 ] aec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
20:35:28.0453 0184 aec - ok
20:35:28.0500 0184 [ A7B8A3A79D35215D798A300DF49ED23F ] Afc C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Afc.sys
20:35:28.0515 0184 Afc - ok
20:35:28.0593 0184 [ 1E44BC1E83D8FD2305F8D452DB109CF9 ] AFD C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
20:35:28.0625 0184 AFD - ok
20:35:28.0625 0184 Aha154x - ok
20:35:28.0625 0184 aic78u2 - ok
20:35:28.0640 0184 aic78xx - ok
20:35:28.0671 0184 [ A9A3DAA780CA6C9671A19D52456705B4 ] Alerter C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
20:35:28.0687 0184 Alerter - ok
20:35:28.0734 0184 [ 8C515081584A38AA007909CD02020B3D ] ALG C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
20:35:28.0734 0184 ALG - ok
20:35:28.0734 0184 AliIde - ok
20:35:29.0406 0184 [ F6AF59D6EEE5E1C304F7F73706AD11D8 ] Ambfilt C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys
20:35:30.0187 0184 Ambfilt - ok
20:35:30.0218 0184 amsint - ok
20:35:30.0828 0184 [ 7EF47644B74EBE721CC32211D3C35E76 ] Apple Mobile Device C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
20:35:30.0843 0184 Apple Mobile Device - ok
20:35:30.0843 0184 AppMgmt - ok
20:35:30.0843 0184 asc - ok
20:35:30.0859 0184 asc3350p - ok
20:35:30.0859 0184 asc3550 - ok
20:35:30.0968 0184 [ 0E5E4957549056E2BF2C49F4F6B601AD ] aspnet_state C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe
20:35:31.0093 0184 aspnet_state - ok
20:35:31.0125 0184 [ B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC ] AsyncMac C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
20:35:31.0125 0184 AsyncMac - ok
20:35:31.0187 0184 [ 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 ] atapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
20:35:31.0187 0184 atapi - ok
20:35:31.0203 0184 Atdisk - ok
20:35:31.0296 0184 [ 9916C1225104BA14794209CFA8012159 ] Atmarpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
20:35:31.0328 0184 Atmarpc - ok
20:35:31.0375 0184 [ DEF7A7882BEC100FE0B2CE2549188F9D ] AudioSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\audiosrv.dll
20:35:31.0390 0184 AudioSrv - ok
20:35:31.0421 0184 [ D9F724AA26C010A217C97606B160ED68 ] audstub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
20:35:31.0421 0184 audstub - ok
20:35:31.0906 0184 [ 3A457C2F798CAD79CD30224E723E01FB ] AVG Security Toolbar Service C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
20:35:32.0406 0184 AVG Security Toolbar Service - ok
20:35:34.0750 0184 [ B41F0E54105801538D56623271A0AE49 ] AVGIDSAgent C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
20:35:37.0171 0184 AVGIDSAgent - ok
20:35:37.0468 0184 [ 2F47851015D8837976E481F6DAA46A67 ] AVGIDSDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys
20:35:37.0468 0184 AVGIDSDriver - ok
20:35:37.0484 0184 [ 303BDE0DCDC04CE597C6C1CD06C6F186 ] AVGIDSHX C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys
20:35:37.0484 0184 AVGIDSHX - ok
20:35:37.0515 0184 [ A8DE230CC8536790CA07D37FBCD87A74 ] AVGIDSShim C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys
20:35:37.0515 0184 AVGIDSShim - ok
20:35:37.0609 0184 [ D53D35031365A0ECCB1DC1BC1B15B18E ] Avgldx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
20:35:37.0609 0184 Avgldx86 - ok
20:35:37.0734 0184 [ 95889A9D23F3133250FA8AD13C982D58 ] Avglogx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys
20:35:37.0781 0184 Avglogx - ok
20:35:37.0812 0184 [ 6DF7236D3A16C8417FF72F2EB2ADD244 ] Avgmfx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
20:35:37.0828 0184 Avgmfx86 - ok
20:35:37.0843 0184 [ F3D57358DE0B8B3491013C615754A7C7 ] Avgrkx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
20:35:37.0843 0184 Avgrkx86 - ok
20:35:37.0937 0184 [ BA73B38E9033FC6018DB736B635706AE ] Avgtdix C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
20:35:37.0937 0184 Avgtdix - ok
20:35:37.0984 0184 [ 6F76908F065C3C151C4BFCA7DFD86979 ] avgtp C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
20:35:37.0984 0184 avgtp - ok
20:35:38.0093 0184 [ 0D2EB149AFF89A307E5D82D0A2B78439 ] avgwd C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
20:35:38.0156 0184 avgwd - ok
20:35:38.0203 0184 [ DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 ] Beep C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
20:35:38.0390 0184 Beep - ok
20:35:38.0562 0184 [ 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 ] BITS C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
20:35:38.0734 0184 BITS - ok
20:35:38.0937 0184 [ DB5BEA73EDAF19AC68B2C0FAD0F92B1A ] Bonjour Service C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
20:35:38.0953 0184 Bonjour Service - ok
20:35:39.0015 0184 [ CFD4E51402DA9838B5A04AE680AF54A0 ] Browser C:\WINDOWS\System32\browser.dll
20:35:39.0015 0184 Browser - ok
20:35:39.0109 0184 catchme - ok
20:35:39.0140 0184 [ 90A673FC8E12A79AFBED2576F6A7AAF9 ] cbidf2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
20:35:39.0140 0184 cbidf2k - ok
20:35:39.0171 0184 [ 0BE5AEF125BE881C4F854C554F2B025C ] CCDECODE C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
20:35:39.0187 0184 CCDECODE - ok
20:35:39.0187 0184 cd20xrnt - ok
20:35:39.0437 0184 [ C1B486A7658353D33A10CC15211A873B ] Cdaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
20:35:39.0437 0184 Cdaudio - ok
20:35:39.0484 0184 [ C885B02847F5D2FD45A24E219ED93B32 ] Cdfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
20:35:39.0484 0184 Cdfs - ok
20:35:39.0562 0184 [ 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE ] Cdrom C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
20:35:39.0593 0184 Cdrom - ok
20:35:39.0734 0184 [ 78E46FF4EA745D9024745A29D7B89394 ] cdudf_xp C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdudf_xp.sys
20:35:39.0828 0184 cdudf_xp - ok
20:35:39.0859 0184 [ 84853B3FD012251690570E9E7E43343F ] cercsr6 C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cercsr6.sys
20:35:39.0906 0184 cercsr6 - ok
20:35:39.0906 0184 Changer - ok
20:35:39.0937 0184 [ 1CFE720EB8D93A7158A4EBC3AB178BDE ] CiSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
20:35:39.0937 0184 CiSvc - ok
20:35:39.0968 0184 [ 34CBE729F38138217F9C80212A2A0C82 ] ClipSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
20:35:39.0984 0184 ClipSrv - ok
20:35:40.0046 0184 [ D87ACAED61E417BBA546CED5E7E36D9C ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
20:35:40.0406 0184 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
20:35:40.0406 0184 CmdIde - ok
20:35:40.0406 0184 COMSysApp - ok
20:35:40.0421 0184 Cpqarray - ok
20:35:40.0468 0184 [ 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B ] CryptSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptsvc.dll
20:35:40.0484 0184 CryptSvc - ok
20:35:40.0484 0184 dac2w2k - ok
20:35:40.0484 0184 dac960nt - ok
20:35:40.0671 0184 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] DcomLaunch C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
20:35:40.0796 0184 DcomLaunch - ok
20:35:40.0875 0184 [ 5E38D7684A49CACFB752B046357E0589 ] Dhcp C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
20:35:40.0921 0184 Dhcp - ok
20:35:40.0953 0184 [ 044452051F3E02E7963599FC8F4F3E25 ] Disk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
20:35:40.0953 0184 Disk - ok
20:35:40.0953 0184 dmadmin - ok
20:35:41.0468 0184 [ D992FE1274BDE0F84AD826ACAE022A41 ] dmboot C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
20:35:41.0812 0184 dmboot - ok
20:35:41.0890 0184 [ 7C824CF7BBDE77D95C08005717A95F6F ] dmio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
20:35:41.0937 0184 dmio - ok
20:35:41.0968 0184 [ E9317282A63CA4D188C0DF5E09C6AC5F ] dmload C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
20:35:41.0968 0184 dmload - ok
20:35:42.0015 0184 [ 57EDEC2E5F59F0335E92F35184BC8631 ] dmserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmserver.dll
20:35:42.0015 0184 dmserver - ok
20:35:42.0062 0184 [ 8A208DFCF89792A484E76C40E5F50B45 ] DMusic C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
20:35:42.0078 0184 DMusic - ok
20:35:42.0156 0184 [ 5F7E24FA9EAB896051FFB87F840730D2 ] Dnscache C:\WINDOWS\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
20:35:42.0156 0184 Dnscache - ok
20:35:42.0250 0184 [ 0F0F6E687E5E15579EF4DA8DD6945814 ] Dot3svc C:\WINDOWS\System32\dot3svc.dll
20:35:42.0500 0184 Dot3svc - ok
20:35:42.0500 0184 dpti2o - ok
20:35:42.0531 0184 [ 8F5FCFF8E8848AFAC920905FBD9D33C8 ] drmkaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
20:35:42.0531 0184 drmkaud - ok
20:35:42.0546 0184 DrvAgent32 - ok
20:35:42.0609 0184 [ 7DF2E645FBDA7CDE94FCABBA7F0DE4C2 ] drvmcdb C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drvmcdb.sys
20:35:42.0625 0184 drvmcdb - ok
20:35:42.0656 0184 [ BB23ADB69401EB3E86C09A6F986E63D2 ] dvd_2K C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dvd_2K.sys
20:35:42.0671 0184 dvd_2K - ok
20:35:42.0703 0184 [ 2187855A7703ADEF0CEF9EE4285182CC ] EapHost C:\WINDOWS\System32\eapsvc.dll
20:35:42.0718 0184 EapHost - ok
20:35:42.0765 0184 [ BC93B4A066477954555966D77FEC9ECB ] ERSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\ersvc.dll
20:35:42.0765 0184 ERSvc - ok
20:35:42.0843 0184 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] Eventlog C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:35:42.0875 0184 Eventlog - ok
20:35:43.0000 0184 [ D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE ] EventSystem C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
20:35:43.0062 0184 EventSystem - ok
20:35:43.0125 0184 [ DA7ED3A484A2A03FD8AEC1B3A0DB401C ] ezGOSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
20:35:43.0140 0184 ezGOSvc - ok
20:35:43.0234 0184 [ 38D332A6D56AF32635675F132548343E ] Fastfat C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
20:35:43.0265 0184 Fastfat - ok
20:35:43.0359 0184 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] FastUserSwitchingCompatibility C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:35:43.0390 0184 FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - ok
20:35:43.0406 0184 [ 92CDD60B6730B9F50F6A1A0C1F8CDC81 ] Fdc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
20:35:43.0421 0184 Fdc - ok
20:35:43.0453 0184 [ D45926117EB9FA946A6AF572FBE1CAA3 ] Fips C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
20:35:43.0453 0184 Fips - ok
20:35:43.0468 0184 [ 9D27E7B80BFCDF1CDD9B555862D5E7F0 ] Flpydisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
20:35:43.0484 0184 Flpydisk - ok
20:35:43.0562 0184 [ B2CF4B0786F8212CB92ED2B50C6DB6B0 ] FltMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
20:35:43.0578 0184 FltMgr - ok
20:35:43.0687 0184 [ 8BA7C024070F2B7FDD98ED8A4BA41789 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
20:35:43.0718 0184 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
20:35:43.0734 0184 [ 3E1E2BD4F39B0E2B7DC4F4D2BCC2779A ] Fs_Rec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
20:35:43.0734 0184 Fs_Rec - ok
20:35:43.0812 0184 [ 6AC26732762483366C3969C9E4D2259D ] Ftdisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
20:35:43.0843 0184 Ftdisk - ok
20:35:43.0890 0184 [ 8182FF89C65E4D38B2DE4BB0FB18564E ] GEARAspiWDM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
20:35:43.0890 0184 GEARAspiWDM - ok
20:35:43.0953 0184 [ 0A02C63C8B144BD8C86B103DEE7C86A2 ] Gpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
20:35:43.0953 0184 Gpc - ok
20:35:44.0093 0184 [ 8F0DE4FEF8201E306F9938B0905AC96A ] gupdate C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
20:35:44.0109 0184 gupdate - ok
20:35:44.0171 0184 [ 8F0DE4FEF8201E306F9938B0905AC96A ] gupdatem C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
20:35:44.0171 0184 gupdatem - ok
20:35:44.0312 0184 [ 5D4BC124FAAE6730AC002CDB67BF1A1C ] gusvc C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
20:35:44.0390 0184 gusvc - ok
20:35:44.0500 0184 [ 573C7D0A32852B48F3058CFD8026F511 ] HDAudBus C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
20:35:44.0500 0184 HDAudBus - ok
20:35:44.0593 0184 [ 4FCCA060DFE0C51A09DD5C3843888BCD ] helpsvc C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\pchsvc.dll
20:35:44.0609 0184 helpsvc - ok
20:35:44.0609 0184 HidServ - ok
20:35:44.0656 0184 [ CCF82C5EC8A7326C3066DE870C06DAF1 ] hidusb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
20:35:44.0656 0184 hidusb - ok
20:35:44.0703 0184 [ 8878BD685E490239777BFE51320B88E9 ] hkmsvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmsvc.dll
20:35:44.0718 0184 hkmsvc - ok
20:35:44.0734 0184 hpn - ok
20:35:44.0859 0184 [ F80A415EF82CD06FFAF0D971528EAD38 ] HTTP C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
20:35:44.0859 0184 HTTP - ok
20:35:44.0890 0184 [ 6100A808600F44D999CEBDEF8841C7A3 ] HTTPFilter C:\WINDOWS\System32\w3ssl.dll
20:35:44.0906 0184 HTTPFilter - ok
20:35:44.0906 0184 i2omgmt - ok
20:35:44.0906 0184 i2omp - ok
20:35:44.0953 0184 [ 4A0B06AA8943C1E332520F7440C0AA30 ] i8042prt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
20:35:44.0968 0184 i8042prt - ok
20:35:47.0234 0184 [ 48846B31BE5A4FA662CCFDE7A1BA86B9 ] ialm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys
20:35:49.0531 0184 ialm - ok
20:35:49.0640 0184 [ 6F95324909B502E2651442C1548AB12F ] IDriverT C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
20:35:49.0703 0184 IDriverT - ok
20:35:50.0078 0184 [ C01AC32DC5C03076CFB852CB5DA5229C ] idsvc c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
20:35:50.0484 0184 idsvc - ok
20:35:50.0531 0184 [ 083A052659F5310DD8B6A6CB05EDCF8E ] Imapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
20:35:50.0546 0184 Imapi - ok
20:35:50.0640 0184 [ 30DEAF54A9755BB8546168CFE8A6B5E1 ] ImapiService C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
20:35:50.0671 0184 ImapiService - ok
20:35:50.0687 0184 ini910u - ok
20:35:52.0640 0184 [ 9037C8BD3E896D7F2803A171FDEAEEF4 ] IntcAzAudAddService C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
20:35:52.0671 0184 IntcAzAudAddService - ok
20:35:52.0671 0184 IntelIde - ok
20:35:52.0718 0184 [ 8C953733D8F36EB2133F5BB58808B66B ] intelppm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
20:35:52.0734 0184 intelppm - ok
20:35:52.0781 0184 [ 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 ] Ip6Fw C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
20:35:52.0796 0184 Ip6Fw - ok
20:35:52.0828 0184 [ 731F22BA402EE4B62748ADAF6363C182 ] IpFilterDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
20:35:52.0843 0184 IpFilterDriver - ok
20:35:52.0859 0184 [ B87AB476DCF76E72010632B5550955F5 ] IpInIp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
20:35:52.0859 0184 IpInIp - ok
20:35:52.0968 0184 [ CC748EA12C6EFFDE940EE98098BF96BB ] IpNat C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
20:35:53.0015 0184 IpNat - ok
20:35:53.0390 0184 [ 57EDB35EA2FECA88F8B17C0C095C9A56 ] iPod Service C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
20:35:53.0671 0184 iPod Service - ok
20:35:53.0718 0184 [ 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 ] IPSec C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
20:35:53.0750 0184 IPSec - ok
20:35:53.0781 0184 [ C93C9FF7B04D772627A3646D89F7BF89 ] IRENUM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
20:35:53.0781 0184 IRENUM - ok
20:35:53.0843 0184 [ 05A299EC56E52649B1CF2FC52D20F2D7 ] isapnp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
20:35:53.0843 0184 isapnp - ok
20:35:53.0968 0184 [ C2C1660DDCC9BD67EB98D6D5F91C107F ] JavaQuickStarterService C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
20:35:54.0015 0184 JavaQuickStarterService - ok
20:35:54.0062 0184 [ 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 ] Kbdclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
20:35:54.0062 0184 Kbdclass - ok
20:35:54.0140 0184 [ 692BCF44383D056AED41B045A323D378 ] kmixer C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
20:35:54.0203 0184 kmixer - ok
20:35:54.0281 0184 [ B467646C54CC746128904E1654C750C1 ] KSecDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
20:35:54.0296 0184 KSecDD - ok
20:35:54.0375 0184 [ 3A7C3CBE5D96B8AE96CE81F0B22FB527 ] lanmanserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.dll
20:35:54.0390 0184 lanmanserver - ok
20:35:54.0468 0184 [ A8888A5327621856C0CEC4E385F69309 ] lanmanworkstation C:\WINDOWS\System32\wkssvc.dll
20:35:54.0500 0184 lanmanworkstation - ok
20:35:54.0500 0184 lbrtfdc - ok
20:35:54.0656 0184 [ A9033333ED0C188EFA567BC2341763F8 ] LexBceS C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
20:35:54.0750 0184 LexBceS - ok
20:35:54.0781 0184 [ A7DB739AE99A796D91580147E919CC59 ] LmHosts C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmhsvc.dll
20:35:54.0781 0184 LmHosts - ok
20:35:54.0828 0184 [ 1A7DB7A00A4B0D8DA24CD691A4547291 ] LVPr2Mon C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2Mon.sys
20:35:54.0843 0184 LVPr2Mon - ok
20:35:54.0968 0184 [ 0DDFDCAA92C7F553328DB06BA599BEA9 ] LVPrcSrv C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
20:35:55.0015 0184 LVPrcSrv - ok
20:35:55.0171 0184 [ 11F714F85530A2BD134074DC30E99FCA ] MDM C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
20:35:55.0296 0184 MDM - ok
20:35:55.0328 0184 [ 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 ] Messenger C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsvc.dll
20:35:55.0343 0184 Messenger - ok
20:35:55.0375 0184 [ 783F9FFE9CBFA9727B8A6D53EF1EBBA5 ] mmc_2K C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mmc_2K.sys
20:35:55.0406 0184 mmc_2K - ok
20:35:55.0437 0184 [ 4AE068242760A1FB6E1A44BF4E16AFA6 ] mnmdd C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
20:35:55.0437 0184 mnmdd - ok
20:35:55.0484 0184 [ D18F1F0C101D06A1C1ADF26EED16FCDD ] mnmsrvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
20:35:55.0500 0184 mnmsrvc - ok
20:35:55.0531 0184 [ DFCBAD3CEC1C5F964962AE10E0BCC8E1 ] Modem C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
20:35:55.0546 0184 Modem - ok
20:35:56.0109 0184 [ 9FA7207D1B1ADEAD88AE8EED9CDBBAA5 ] Monfilt C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys
20:35:56.0687 0184 Monfilt - ok
20:35:56.0718 0184 [ 35C9E97194C8CFB8430125F8DBC34D04 ] Mouclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
20:35:56.0718 0184 Mouclass - ok
20:35:56.0734 0184 [ B1C303E17FB9D46E87A98E4BA6769685 ] mouhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
20:35:56.0750 0184 mouhid - ok
20:35:56.0796 0184 [ A80B9A0BAD1B73637DBCBBA7DF72D3FD ] MountMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
20:35:56.0796 0184 MountMgr - ok
20:35:56.0875 0184 [ 8BE15F71DE6FF33FC56DCDE7B2B9EFE8 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
20:35:56.0906 0184 MozillaMaintenance - ok
20:35:56.0921 0184 mraid35x - ok
20:35:57.0015 0184 [ 11D42BB6206F33FBB3BA0288D3EF81BD ] MRxDAV C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
20:35:57.0046 0184 MRxDAV - ok
20:35:57.0265 0184 [ 7D304A5EB4344EBEEAB53A2FE3FFB9F0 ] MRxSmb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
20:35:57.0453 0184 MRxSmb - ok
20:35:57.0468 0184 [ A137F1470499A205ABBB9AAFB3B6F2B1 ] MSDTC C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
20:35:57.0484 0184 MSDTC - ok
20:35:57.0515 0184 [ C941EA2454BA8350021D774DAF0F1027 ] Msfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
20:35:57.0515 0184 Msfs - ok
20:35:57.0515 0184 MSIServer - ok
20:35:57.0546 0184 [ D1575E71568F4D9E14CA56B7B0453BF1 ] MSKSSRV C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
20:35:57.0546 0184 MSKSSRV - ok
20:35:57.0578 0184 [ 325BB26842FC7CCC1FCCE2C457317F3E ] MSPCLOCK C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
20:35:57.0578 0184 MSPCLOCK - ok
20:35:57.0593 0184 [ BAD59648BA099DA4A17680B39730CB3D ] MSPQM C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
20:35:57.0593 0184 MSPQM - ok
20:35:57.0625 0184 [ AF5F4F3F14A8EA2C26DE30F7A1E17136 ] mssmbios C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
20:35:57.0625 0184 mssmbios - ok
20:35:57.0671 0184 [ E53736A9E30C45FA9E7B5EAC55056D1D ] MSTEE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
20:35:57.0671 0184 MSTEE - ok
20:35:57.0781 0184 [ 56EFF572573E66BAE3599B3C615C3853 ] MtxDma0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MtxDma0.sys
20:35:57.0828 0184 MtxDma0 - ok
20:35:57.0890 0184 [ DE6A75F5C270E756C5508D94B6CF68F5 ] Mup C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
20:35:57.0906 0184 Mup - ok
20:35:57.0968 0184 [ 5B50F1B2A2ED47D560577B221DA734DB ] NABTSFEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
20:35:58.0000 0184 NABTSFEC - ok
20:35:58.0125 0184 [ 0102140028FAD045756796E1C685D695 ] napagent C:\WINDOWS\System32\qagentrt.dll
20:35:58.0250 0184 napagent - ok
20:35:58.0359 0184 [ 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D ] NDIS C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
20:35:58.0406 0184 NDIS - ok
20:35:58.0421 0184 [ 7FF1F1FD8609C149AA432F95A8163D97 ] NdisIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
20:35:58.0421 0184 NdisIP - ok
20:35:58.0468 0184 [ 0109C4F3850DFBAB279542515386AE22 ] NdisTapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
20:35:58.0468 0184 NdisTapi - ok
20:35:58.0500 0184 [ F927A4434C5028758A842943EF1A3849 ] Ndisuio C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
20:35:58.0500 0184 Ndisuio - ok
20:35:58.0546 0184 [ EDC1531A49C80614B2CFDA43CA8659AB ] NdisWan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
20:35:58.0578 0184 NdisWan - ok
20:35:58.0609 0184 [ 9282BD12DFB069D3889EB3FCC1000A9B ] NDProxy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
20:35:58.0609 0184 NDProxy - ok
20:35:58.0656 0184 [ 5D81CF9A2F1A3A756B66CF684911CDF0 ] NetBIOS C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
20:35:58.0656 0184 NetBIOS - ok
20:35:58.0750 0184 [ 74B2B2F5BEA5E9A3DC021D685551BD3D ] NetBT C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
20:35:58.0812 0184 NetBT - ok
20:35:58.0890 0184 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDE C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
20:35:58.0937 0184 NetDDE - ok
20:35:58.0984 0184 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDEdsdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
20:35:58.0984 0184 NetDDEdsdm - ok
20:35:59.0015 0184 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] Netlogon C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:35:59.0015 0184 Netlogon - ok
20:35:59.0109 0184 [ 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE ] Netman C:\WINDOWS\System32\netman.dll
20:35:59.0171 0184 Netman - ok
20:35:59.0265 0184 [ D34612C5D02D026535B3095D620626AE ] NetTcpPortSharing c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
20:35:59.0343 0184 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
20:35:59.0468 0184 [ 943337D786A56729263071623BBB9DE5 ] Nla C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
20:35:59.0531 0184 Nla - ok
20:35:59.0578 0184 [ 3182D64AE053D6FB034F44B6DEF8034A ] Npfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
20:35:59.0578 0184 Npfs - ok
20:35:59.0812 0184 [ 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA ] Ntfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
20:36:00.0000 0184 Ntfs - ok
20:36:00.0031 0184 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] NtLmSsp C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:00.0031 0184 NtLmSsp - ok
20:36:00.0265 0184 [ 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 ] NtmsSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
20:36:00.0453 0184 NtmsSvc - ok
20:36:00.0468 0184 [ 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD ] Null C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
20:36:00.0468 0184 Null - ok
20:36:00.0500 0184 [ B305F3FAD35083837EF46A0BBCE2FC57 ] NwlnkFlt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
20:36:00.0500 0184 NwlnkFlt - ok
20:36:00.0515 0184 [ C99B3415198D1AAB7227F2C88FD664B9 ] NwlnkFwd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
20:36:00.0531 0184 NwlnkFwd - ok
20:36:00.0609 0184 [ 7A56CF3E3F12E8AF599963B16F50FB6A ] ose C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
20:36:00.0640 0184 ose - ok
20:36:00.0687 0184 [ 5575FAF8F97CE5E713D108C2A58D7C7C ] Parport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
20:36:00.0718 0184 Parport - ok
20:36:00.0765 0184 [ BEB3BA25197665D82EC7065B724171C6 ] PartMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
20:36:00.0765 0184 PartMgr - ok
20:36:00.0796 0184 [ 70E98B3FD8E963A6A46A2E6247E0BEA1 ] ParVdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
20:36:00.0796 0184 ParVdm - ok
20:36:00.0859 0184 [ A219903CCF74233761D92BEF471A07B1 ] PCI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
20:36:00.0859 0184 PCI - ok
20:36:00.0859 0184 PCIDump - ok
20:36:00.0890 0184 [ CCF5F451BB1A5A2A522A76E670000FF0 ] PCIIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
20:36:00.0890 0184 PCIIde - ok
20:36:00.0937 0184 [ 9E89EF60E9EE05E3F2EEF2DA7397F1C1 ] Pcmcia C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
20:36:00.0984 0184 Pcmcia - ok
20:36:01.0265 0184 [ 984FCAF5834BDEA232822EF5CA20EC4E ] PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
20:36:01.0546 0184 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc - ok
20:36:01.0562 0184 PDCOMP - ok
20:36:01.0562 0184 PDFRAME - ok
20:36:01.0562 0184 PDRELI - ok
20:36:01.0562 0184 PDRFRAME - ok
20:36:01.0578 0184 perc2 - ok
20:36:01.0578 0184 perc2hib - ok
20:36:02.0671 0184 [ DD184D9ADFE2A8A21741DBDFE9E22F5C ] PID_PEPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LV302V32.SYS
20:36:02.0687 0184 PID_PEPI - ok
20:36:02.0750 0184 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] PlugPlay C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:36:02.0750 0184 PlugPlay - ok
20:36:02.0765 0184 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] PolicyAgent C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:02.0765 0184 PolicyAgent - ok
20:36:02.0812 0184 [ EFEEC01B1D3CF84F16DDD24D9D9D8F99 ] PptpMiniport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
20:36:02.0828 0184 PptpMiniport - ok
20:36:02.0859 0184 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] ProtectedStorage C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:02.0859 0184 ProtectedStorage - ok
20:36:02.0921 0184 [ 09298EC810B07E5D582CB3A3F9255424 ] PSched C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
20:36:02.0937 0184 PSched - ok
20:36:02.0953 0184 [ 80D317BD1C3DBC5D4FE7B1678C60CADD ] Ptilink C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
20:36:02.0953 0184 Ptilink - ok
20:36:03.0031 0184 [ 204F26A7511652D26DDAE9F17A68ADD1 ] pwd_2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pwd_2k.sys
20:36:03.0093 0184 pwd_2k - ok
20:36:03.0140 0184 [ 0457E25BB122B854E267CF552DCDC370 ] PxHelp20 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys
20:36:03.0140 0184 PxHelp20 - ok
20:36:03.0140 0184 ql1080 - ok
20:36:03.0140 0184 Ql10wnt - ok
20:36:03.0140 0184 ql12160 - ok
20:36:03.0156 0184 ql1240 - ok
20:36:03.0156 0184 ql1280 - ok
20:36:03.0171 0184 [ FE0D99D6F31E4FAD8159F690D68DED9C ] RasAcd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
20:36:03.0187 0184 RasAcd - ok
20:36:03.0234 0184 [ AD188BE7BDF94E8DF4CA0A55C00A5073 ] RasAuto C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasauto.dll
20:36:03.0281 0184 RasAuto - ok
20:36:03.0312 0184 [ 11B4A627BC9614B885C4969BFA5FF8A6 ] Rasl2tp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
20:36:03.0328 0184 Rasl2tp - ok
20:36:03.0453 0184 [ 76A9A3CBEADD68CC57CDA5E1D7448235 ] RasMan C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmans.dll
20:36:03.0515 0184 RasMan - ok
20:36:03.0546 0184 [ 5BC962F2654137C9909C3D4603587DEE ] RasPppoe C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
20:36:03.0562 0184 RasPppoe - ok
20:36:03.0578 0184 [ FDBB1D60066FCFBB7452FD8F9829B242 ] Raspti C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
20:36:03.0578 0184 Raspti - ok
20:36:03.0656 0184 [ 7AD224AD1A1437FE28D89CF22B17780A ] Rdbss C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
20:36:03.0703 0184 Rdbss - ok
20:36:03.0734 0184 [ 4912D5B403614CE99C28420F75353332 ] RDPCDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
20:36:03.0734 0184 RDPCDD - ok
20:36:03.0812 0184 [ 43AF5212BD8FB5BA6EED9754358BD8F7 ] RDPWD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
20:36:03.0843 0184 RDPWD - ok
20:36:03.0921 0184 [ 3C37BF86641BDA977C3BF8A840F3B7FA ] RDSessMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
20:36:04.0000 0184 RDSessMgr - ok
20:36:04.0046 0184 [ F828DD7E1419B6653894A8F97A0094C5 ] redbook C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
20:36:04.0078 0184 redbook - ok
20:36:04.0125 0184 [ 7E699FF5F59B5D9DE5390E3C34C67CF5 ] RemoteAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprdim.dll
20:36:04.0140 0184 RemoteAccess - ok
20:36:04.0312 0184 [ C8E8BD83CDCAE4E8615B143A1A99E557 ] RoxLiveShare C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe
20:36:04.0390 0184 RoxLiveShare - ok
20:36:04.0734 0184 [ F8076ABDA4B2A04983CBFBBC910F5477 ] RoxMediaDB C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
20:36:05.0015 0184 RoxMediaDB - ok
20:36:05.0078 0184 [ EA55292F82D5B3F932D13EAE4C84A0B1 ] RoxUPnPRenderer C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe
20:36:05.0125 0184 RoxUPnPRenderer - ok
20:36:05.0390 0184 [ 8233134765970AECD4A338FE09D19516 ] RoxUpnpServer C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe
20:36:05.0546 0184 RoxUpnpServer - ok
20:36:05.0640 0184 [ 99120CD3351D989107DAABE735998792 ] RoxWatch C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
20:36:05.0640 0184 RoxWatch - ok
20:36:05.0687 0184 [ AAED593F84AFA419BBAE8572AF87CF6A ] RpcLocator C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
20:36:05.0718 0184 RpcLocator - ok
20:36:05.0875 0184 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] RpcSs C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcss.dll
20:36:05.0890 0184 RpcSs - ok
20:36:05.0968 0184 [ 471B3F9741D762ABE75E9DEEA4787E47 ] RSVP C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
20:36:06.0062 0184 RSVP - ok
20:36:06.0156 0184 [ CB9310A5A910648D359C99A857E22A54 ] RTLE8023xp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys
20:36:06.0203 0184 RTLE8023xp - ok
20:36:06.0265 0184 [ 01E9138C7FD8CA87D07465DCE38DECB5 ] RxFilter C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RxFilter.sys
20:36:06.0265 0184 RxFilter - ok
20:36:06.0296 0184 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] SamSs C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:06.0296 0184 SamSs - ok
20:36:06.0359 0184 [ 86D007E7A654B9A71D1D7D856B104353 ] SCardSvr C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
20:36:06.0421 0184 SCardSvr - ok
20:36:06.0531 0184 [ 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA ] Schedule C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
20:36:06.0593 0184 Schedule - ok
20:36:06.0625 0184 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] Secdrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
20:36:06.0640 0184 Secdrv - ok
20:36:06.0671 0184 [ CBE612E2BB6A10E3563336191EDA1250 ] seclogon C:\WINDOWS\System32\seclogon.dll
20:36:06.0671 0184 seclogon - ok
20:36:06.0718 0184 [ 7FDD5D0684ECA8C1F68B4D99D124DCD0 ] SENS C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
20:36:06.0718 0184 SENS - ok
20:36:06.0750 0184 [ 0F29512CCD6BEAD730039FB4BD2C85CE ] serenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
20:36:06.0750 0184 serenum - ok
20:36:06.0781 0184 [ CCA207A8896D4C6A0C9CE29A4AE411A7 ] Serial C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
20:36:06.0796 0184 Serial - ok
20:36:06.0843 0184 [ 8E6B8C671615D126FDC553D1E2DE5562 ] Sfloppy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
20:36:06.0843 0184 Sfloppy - ok
20:36:07.0000 0184 [ 83F41D0D89645D7235C051AB1D9523AC ] SharedAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipnathlp.dll
20:36:07.0093 0184 SharedAccess - ok
20:36:07.0171 0184 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] ShellHWDetection C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:36:07.0171 0184 ShellHWDetection - ok
20:36:07.0171 0184 Simbad - ok
20:36:07.0312 0184 [ EA396139541706B4B433641D62EA53CE ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
20:36:07.0343 0184 SkypeUpdate - ok
20:36:07.0390 0184 [ 866D538EBE33709A5C9F5C62B73B7D14 ] SLIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
20:36:07.0406 0184 SLIP - ok
20:36:07.0406 0184 Sparrow - ok
20:36:07.0437 0184 [ AB8B92451ECB048A4D1DE7C3FFCB4A9F ] splitter C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
20:36:07.0437 0184 splitter - ok
20:36:07.0500 0184 [ 60784F891563FB1B767F70117FC2428F ] Spooler C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
20:36:07.0500 0184 Spooler - ok
20:36:07.0562 0184 [ 76BB022C2FB6902FD5BDD4F78FC13A5D ] sr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
20:36:07.0562 0184 sr - ok
20:36:07.0656 0184 [ 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 ] srservice C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
20:36:07.0718 0184 srservice - ok
20:36:07.0859 0184 [ 47DDFC2F003F7F9F0592C6874962A2E7 ] Srv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
20:36:07.0984 0184 Srv - ok
20:36:08.0046 0184 [ 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 ] SSDPSRV C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
20:36:08.0062 0184 SSDPSRV - ok
20:36:08.0218 0184 [ 8BAD69CBAC032D4BBACFCE0306174C30 ] stisvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
20:36:08.0328 0184 stisvc - ok
20:36:08.0375 0184 [ 77813007BA6265C4B6098187E6ED79D2 ] streamip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
20:36:08.0406 0184 streamip - ok
20:36:08.0453 0184 [ 3941D127AEF12E93ADDF6FE6EE027E0F ] swenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
20:36:08.0453 0184 swenum - ok
20:36:08.0484 0184 [ 8CE882BCC6CF8A62F2B2323D95CB3D01 ] swmidi C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
20:36:08.0500 0184 swmidi - ok
20:36:08.0515 0184 SwPrv - ok
20:36:08.0515 0184 symc810 - ok
20:36:08.0515 0184 symc8xx - ok
20:36:08.0515 0184 sym_hi - ok
20:36:08.0531 0184 sym_u3 - ok
20:36:08.0578 0184 [ 8B83F3ED0F1688B4958F77CD6D2BF290 ] sysaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
20:36:08.0593 0184 sysaudio - ok
20:36:08.0656 0184 [ C7ABBC59B43274B1109DF6B24D617051 ] SysmonLog C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
20:36:08.0703 0184 SysmonLog - ok
20:36:08.0828 0184 [ 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 ] TapiSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll
20:36:08.0906 0184 TapiSrv - ok
20:36:09.0109 0184 [ 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D ] Tcpip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
20:36:09.0218 0184 Tcpip - ok
20:36:09.0265 0184 [ 6471A66807F5E104E4885F5B67349397 ] TDPIPE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
20:36:09.0265 0184 TDPIPE - ok
20:36:09.0281 0184 [ C56B6D0402371CF3700EB322EF3AAF61 ] TDTCP C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
20:36:09.0296 0184 TDTCP - ok
20:36:09.0328 0184 [ 88155247177638048422893737429D9E ] TermDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
20:36:09.0359 0184 TermDD - ok
20:36:09.0484 0184 [ FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F ] TermService C:\WINDOWS\System32\termsrv.dll
20:36:09.0593 0184 TermService - ok
20:36:09.0671 0184 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] Themes C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:36:09.0671 0184 Themes - ok
20:36:09.0671 0184 TosIde - ok
20:36:09.0750 0184 [ 55BCA12F7F523D35CA3CB833C725F54E ] TrkWks C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
20:36:09.0765 0184 TrkWks - ok
20:36:09.0828 0184 [ 5787B80C2E3C5E2F56C2A233D91FA2C9 ] Udfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
20:36:09.0843 0184 Udfs - ok
20:36:09.0859 0184 ultra - ok
20:36:10.0015 0184 [ 402DDC88356B1BAC0EE3DD1580C76A31 ] Update C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
20:36:10.0156 0184 Update - ok
20:36:10.0281 0184 [ 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 ] upnphost C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnphost.dll
20:36:10.0343 0184 upnphost - ok
20:36:10.0375 0184 [ 05365FB38FCA1E98F7A566AAAF5D1815 ] UPS C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
20:36:10.0390 0184 UPS - ok
20:36:10.0468 0184 [ E919708DB44ED8543A7C017953148330 ] usbaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
20:36:10.0484 0184 usbaudio - ok
20:36:10.0531 0184 [ 173F317CE0DB8E21322E71B7E60A27E8 ] usbccgp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
20:36:10.0546 0184 usbccgp - ok
20:36:10.0593 0184 [ 65DCF09D0E37D4C6B11B5B0B76D470A7 ] usbehci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
20:36:10.0609 0184 usbehci - ok
20:36:10.0656 0184 [ 1AB3CDDE553B6E064D2E754EFE20285C ] usbhub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
20:36:10.0687 0184 usbhub - ok
20:36:10.0718 0184 [ A717C8721046828520C9EDF31288FC00 ] usbprint C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
20:36:10.0734 0184 usbprint - ok
20:36:10.0765 0184 [ A0B8CF9DEB1184FBDD20784A58FA75D4 ] usbscan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
20:36:10.0765 0184 usbscan - ok
20:36:10.0796 0184 [ A32426D9B14A089EAA1D922E0C5801A9 ] USBSTOR C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
20:36:10.0796 0184 USBSTOR - ok
20:36:10.0843 0184 [ 26496F9DEE2D787FC3E61AD54821FFE6 ] usbuhci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
20:36:10.0843 0184 usbuhci - ok
20:36:10.0859 0184 [ 0D3A8FAFCEACD8B7625CD549757A7DF1 ] VgaSave C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
20:36:10.0875 0184 VgaSave - ok
20:36:10.0875 0184 ViaIde - ok
20:36:10.0921 0184 [ 4C8FCB5CC53AAB716D810740FE59D025 ] VolSnap C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
20:36:10.0921 0184 VolSnap - ok
20:36:11.0078 0184 [ 7A9DB3A67C333BF0BD42E42B8596854B ] VSS C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
20:36:11.0187 0184 VSS - ok
20:36:11.0187 0184 vToolbarUpdater12.2.6 - ok
20:36:11.0265 0184 [ 54AF4B1D5459500EF0937F6D33B1914F ] W32Time C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
20:36:11.0328 0184 W32Time - ok
20:36:11.0375 0184 [ E20B95BAEDB550F32DD489265C1DA1F6 ] Wanarp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
20:36:11.0406 0184 Wanarp - ok
20:36:11.0406 0184 WDICA - ok
20:36:11.0453 0184 [ 6768ACF64B18196494413695F0C3A00F ] wdmaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
20:36:11.0515 0184 wdmaud - ok
20:36:11.0593 0184 [ 77A354E28153AD2D5E120A5A8687BC06 ] WebClient C:\WINDOWS\System32\webclnt.dll
20:36:11.0609 0184 WebClient - ok
20:36:11.0687 0184 [ F45DD1E1365D857DD08BC23563370D0E ] WinDefend C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
20:36:11.0687 0184 WinDefend - ok
20:36:11.0828 0184 [ 2D0E4ED081963804CCC196A0929275B5 ] winmgmt C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
20:36:11.0859 0184 winmgmt - ok
20:36:11.0906 0184 [ C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D ] WmdmPmSN C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSNSv.dll
20:36:11.0921 0184 WmdmPmSN - ok
20:36:12.0000 0184 [ E0673F1106E62A68D2257E376079F821 ] WmiApSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
20:36:12.0046 0184 WmiApSrv - ok
20:36:12.0484 0184 [ F74E3D9A7FA9556C3BBB14D4E5E63D3B ] WMPNetworkSvc C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe
20:36:12.0843 0184 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
20:36:12.0921 0184 [ CF4DEF1BF66F06964DC0D91844239104 ] WpdUsb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wpdusb.sys
20:36:12.0937 0184 WpdUsb - ok
20:36:12.0984 0184 [ 6ABE6E225ADB5A751622A9CC3BC19CE8 ] WS2IFSL C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
20:36:12.0984 0184 WS2IFSL - ok
20:36:13.0046 0184 [ 7C278E6408D1DCE642230C0585A854D5 ] wscsvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
20:36:13.0078 0184 wscsvc - ok
20:36:13.0109 0184 [ C98B39829C2BBD34E454150633C62C78 ] WSTCODEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
20:36:13.0125 0184 WSTCODEC - ok
20:36:13.0156 0184 [ 35321FB577CDC98CE3EB3A3EB9E4610A ] wuauserv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
20:36:13.0156 0184 wuauserv - ok
20:36:13.0218 0184 [ F15FEAFFFBB3644CCC80C5DA584E6311 ] WudfPf C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys
20:36:13.0234 0184 WudfPf - ok
20:36:13.0296 0184 [ 28B524262BCE6DE1F7EF9F510BA3985B ] WudfRd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys
20:36:13.0375 0184 WudfRd - ok
20:36:13.0421 0184 [ 05231C04253C5BC30B26CBAAE680ED89 ] WudfSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
20:36:13.0437 0184 WudfSvc - ok
20:36:13.0640 0184 [ 81DC3F549F44B1C1FFF022DEC9ECF30B ] WZCSVC C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsvc.dll
20:36:13.0812 0184 WZCSVC - ok
20:36:13.0906 0184 [ 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 ] xmlprov C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprov.dll
20:36:13.0953 0184 xmlprov - ok
20:36:13.0953 0184 ================ Scan global ===============================
20:36:14.0015 0184 [ 42F1F4C0AFB08410E5F02D4B13EBB623 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
20:36:14.0187 0184 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
20:36:14.0390 0184 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
20:36:14.0453 0184 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:36:14.0453 0184 [Global] - ok
20:36:14.0453 0184 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
20:36:14.0484 0184 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
20:36:14.0765 0184 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
20:36:14.0765 0184 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
20:36:14.0765 0184 [ 4704CD823500F3B68D72DC6892A2552B ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
20:36:14.0765 0184 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
20:36:14.0765 0184 ============================================================
20:36:14.0765 0184 Scan finished
20:36:14.0765 0184 ============================================================
20:36:14.0781 4060 Detected object count: 0
20:36:14.0781 4060 Actual detected object count: 0
20:36:29.0937 2180 ============================================================
20:36:29.0937 2180 Scan started
20:36:29.0937 2180 Mode: Manual; 
20:36:29.0937 2180 ============================================================
20:36:30.0296 2180 ================ Scan system memory ========================
20:36:30.0296 2180 System memory - ok
20:36:30.0296 2180 ================ Scan services =============================
20:36:30.0625 2180 Abiosdsk - ok
20:36:30.0625 2180 abp480n5 - ok
20:36:30.0828 2180 [ 8FD99680A539792A30E97944FDAECF17 ] ACPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
20:36:30.0828 2180 ACPI - ok
20:36:30.0859 2180 [ 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 ] ACPIEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
20:36:30.0859 2180 ACPIEC - ok
20:36:30.0890 2180 [ B05F2367F62552A2DE7E3C352B7B9885 ] ADM8511 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ADM8511.SYS
20:36:30.0890 2180 ADM8511 - ok
20:36:31.0046 2180 [ 44C00A385CA9DBC1D5CF3781F8C26AEA ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
20:36:31.0046 2180 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
20:36:31.0062 2180 adpu160m - ok
20:36:31.0140 2180 [ 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 ] aec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
20:36:31.0140 2180 aec - ok
20:36:31.0171 2180 [ A7B8A3A79D35215D798A300DF49ED23F ] Afc C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Afc.sys
20:36:31.0187 2180 Afc - ok
20:36:31.0281 2180 [ 1E44BC1E83D8FD2305F8D452DB109CF9 ] AFD C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
20:36:31.0281 2180 AFD - ok
20:36:31.0281 2180 Aha154x - ok
20:36:31.0281 2180 aic78u2 - ok
20:36:31.0281 2180 aic78xx - ok
20:36:31.0312 2180 [ A9A3DAA780CA6C9671A19D52456705B4 ] Alerter C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
20:36:31.0312 2180 Alerter - ok
20:36:31.0359 2180 [ 8C515081584A38AA007909CD02020B3D ] ALG C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
20:36:31.0359 2180 ALG - ok
20:36:31.0359 2180 AliIde - ok
20:36:32.0171 2180 [ F6AF59D6EEE5E1C304F7F73706AD11D8 ] Ambfilt C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys
20:36:32.0187 2180 Ambfilt - ok
20:36:32.0187 2180 amsint - ok
20:36:32.0375 2180 [ 7EF47644B74EBE721CC32211D3C35E76 ] Apple Mobile Device C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
20:36:32.0375 2180 Apple Mobile Device - ok
20:36:32.0375 2180 AppMgmt - ok
20:36:32.0375 2180 asc - ok
20:36:32.0390 2180 asc3350p - ok
20:36:32.0390 2180 asc3550 - ok
20:36:32.0500 2180 [ 0E5E4957549056E2BF2C49F4F6B601AD ] aspnet_state C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe
20:36:32.0500 2180 aspnet_state - ok
20:36:32.0531 2180 [ B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC ] AsyncMac C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
20:36:32.0531 2180 AsyncMac - ok
20:36:32.0593 2180 [ 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 ] atapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
20:36:32.0593 2180 atapi - ok
20:36:32.0593 2180 Atdisk - ok
20:36:32.0656 2180 [ 9916C1225104BA14794209CFA8012159 ] Atmarpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
20:36:32.0656 2180 Atmarpc - ok
20:36:32.0734 2180 [ DEF7A7882BEC100FE0B2CE2549188F9D ] AudioSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\audiosrv.dll
20:36:32.0734 2180 AudioSrv - ok
20:36:32.0765 2180 [ D9F724AA26C010A217C97606B160ED68 ] audstub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
20:36:32.0781 2180 audstub - ok
20:36:33.0296 2180 [ 3A457C2F798CAD79CD30224E723E01FB ] AVG Security Toolbar Service C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
20:36:33.0296 2180 AVG Security Toolbar Service - ok
20:36:35.0593 2180 [ B41F0E54105801538D56623271A0AE49 ] AVGIDSAgent C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
20:36:35.0625 2180 AVGIDSAgent - ok
20:36:35.0765 2180 [ 2F47851015D8837976E481F6DAA46A67 ] AVGIDSDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys
20:36:35.0765 2180 AVGIDSDriver - ok
20:36:35.0875 2180 [ 303BDE0DCDC04CE597C6C1CD06C6F186 ] AVGIDSHX C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys
20:36:35.0875 2180 AVGIDSHX - ok
20:36:35.0906 2180 [ A8DE230CC8536790CA07D37FBCD87A74 ] AVGIDSShim C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys
20:36:35.0921 2180 AVGIDSShim - ok
20:36:35.0984 2180 [ D53D35031365A0ECCB1DC1BC1B15B18E ] Avgldx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
20:36:35.0984 2180 Avgldx86 - ok
20:36:36.0093 2180 [ 95889A9D23F3133250FA8AD13C982D58 ] Avglogx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys
20:36:36.0093 2180 Avglogx - ok
20:36:36.0140 2180 [ 6DF7236D3A16C8417FF72F2EB2ADD244 ] Avgmfx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
20:36:36.0140 2180 Avgmfx86 - ok
20:36:36.0187 2180 [ F3D57358DE0B8B3491013C615754A7C7 ] Avgrkx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
20:36:36.0187 2180 Avgrkx86 - ok
20:36:36.0281 2180 [ BA73B38E9033FC6018DB736B635706AE ] Avgtdix C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
20:36:36.0281 2180 Avgtdix - ok
20:36:36.0328 2180 [ 6F76908F065C3C151C4BFCA7DFD86979 ] avgtp C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
20:36:36.0343 2180 avgtp - ok
20:36:36.0500 2180 [ 0D2EB149AFF89A307E5D82D0A2B78439 ] avgwd C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
20:36:36.0515 2180 avgwd - ok
20:36:36.0562 2180 [ DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 ] Beep C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
20:36:36.0562 2180 Beep - ok
20:36:36.0750 2180 [ 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 ] BITS C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
20:36:36.0750 2180 BITS - ok
20:36:36.0968 2180 [ DB5BEA73EDAF19AC68B2C0FAD0F92B1A ] Bonjour Service C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
20:36:36.0968 2180 Bonjour Service - ok
20:36:37.0031 2180 [ CFD4E51402DA9838B5A04AE680AF54A0 ] Browser C:\WINDOWS\System32\browser.dll
20:36:37.0031 2180 Browser - ok
20:36:37.0109 2180 catchme - ok
20:36:37.0140 2180 [ 90A673FC8E12A79AFBED2576F6A7AAF9 ] cbidf2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
20:36:37.0140 2180 cbidf2k - ok
20:36:37.0171 2180 [ 0BE5AEF125BE881C4F854C554F2B025C ] CCDECODE C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
20:36:37.0171 2180 CCDECODE - ok
20:36:37.0171 2180 cd20xrnt - ok
20:36:37.0234 2180 [ C1B486A7658353D33A10CC15211A873B ] Cdaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
20:36:37.0234 2180 Cdaudio - ok
20:36:37.0265 2180 [ C885B02847F5D2FD45A24E219ED93B32 ] Cdfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
20:36:37.0265 2180 Cdfs - ok
20:36:37.0328 2180 [ 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE ] Cdrom C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
20:36:37.0343 2180 Cdrom - ok
20:36:37.0515 2180 [ 78E46FF4EA745D9024745A29D7B89394 ] cdudf_xp C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdudf_xp.sys
20:36:37.0515 2180 cdudf_xp - ok
20:36:37.0562 2180 [ 84853B3FD012251690570E9E7E43343F ] cercsr6 C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cercsr6.sys
20:36:37.0562 2180 cercsr6 - ok
20:36:37.0562 2180 Changer - ok
20:36:37.0593 2180 [ 1CFE720EB8D93A7158A4EBC3AB178BDE ] CiSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
20:36:37.0593 2180 CiSvc - ok
20:36:37.0625 2180 [ 34CBE729F38138217F9C80212A2A0C82 ] ClipSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
20:36:37.0625 2180 ClipSrv - ok
20:36:37.0671 2180 [ D87ACAED61E417BBA546CED5E7E36D9C ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
20:36:37.0687 2180 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
20:36:37.0687 2180 CmdIde - ok
20:36:37.0687 2180 COMSysApp - ok
20:36:37.0687 2180 Cpqarray - ok
20:36:37.0750 2180 [ 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B ] CryptSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptsvc.dll
20:36:37.0750 2180 CryptSvc - ok
20:36:37.0765 2180 dac2w2k - ok
20:36:37.0765 2180 dac960nt - ok
20:36:37.0953 2180 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] DcomLaunch C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
20:36:37.0953 2180 DcomLaunch - ok
20:36:38.0031 2180 [ 5E38D7684A49CACFB752B046357E0589 ] Dhcp C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
20:36:38.0031 2180 Dhcp - ok
20:36:38.0078 2180 [ 044452051F3E02E7963599FC8F4F3E25 ] Disk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
20:36:38.0078 2180 Disk - ok
20:36:38.0078 2180 dmadmin - ok
20:36:38.0562 2180 [ D992FE1274BDE0F84AD826ACAE022A41 ] dmboot C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
20:36:38.0562 2180 dmboot - ok
20:36:38.0687 2180 [ 7C824CF7BBDE77D95C08005717A95F6F ] dmio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
20:36:38.0703 2180 dmio - ok
20:36:38.0828 2180 [ E9317282A63CA4D188C0DF5E09C6AC5F ] dmload C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
20:36:38.0828 2180 dmload - ok
20:36:38.0937 2180 [ 57EDEC2E5F59F0335E92F35184BC8631 ] dmserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmserver.dll
20:36:38.0937 2180 dmserver - ok
20:36:39.0046 2180 [ 8A208DFCF89792A484E76C40E5F50B45 ] DMusic C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
20:36:39.0062 2180 DMusic - ok
20:36:39.0171 2180 [ 5F7E24FA9EAB896051FFB87F840730D2 ] Dnscache C:\WINDOWS\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
20:36:39.0171 2180 Dnscache - ok
20:36:39.0296 2180 [ 0F0F6E687E5E15579EF4DA8DD6945814 ] Dot3svc C:\WINDOWS\System32\dot3svc.dll
20:36:39.0296 2180 Dot3svc - ok
20:36:39.0296 2180 dpti2o - ok
20:36:39.0343 2180 [ 8F5FCFF8E8848AFAC920905FBD9D33C8 ] drmkaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
20:36:39.0343 2180 drmkaud - ok
20:36:39.0343 2180 DrvAgent32 - ok
20:36:39.0437 2180 [ 7DF2E645FBDA7CDE94FCABBA7F0DE4C2 ] drvmcdb C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drvmcdb.sys
20:36:39.0468 2180 drvmcdb - ok
20:36:39.0500 2180 [ BB23ADB69401EB3E86C09A6F986E63D2 ] dvd_2K C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dvd_2K.sys
20:36:39.0500 2180 dvd_2K - ok
20:36:39.0531 2180 [ 2187855A7703ADEF0CEF9EE4285182CC ] EapHost C:\WINDOWS\System32\eapsvc.dll
20:36:39.0531 2180 EapHost - ok
20:36:39.0578 2180 [ BC93B4A066477954555966D77FEC9ECB ] ERSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\ersvc.dll
20:36:39.0578 2180 ERSvc - ok
20:36:39.0656 2180 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] Eventlog C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:36:39.0671 2180 Eventlog - ok
20:36:39.0796 2180 [ D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE ] EventSystem C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
20:36:39.0796 2180 EventSystem - ok
20:36:39.0875 2180 [ DA7ED3A484A2A03FD8AEC1B3A0DB401C ] ezGOSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
20:36:39.0875 2180 ezGOSvc - ok
20:36:39.0968 2180 [ 38D332A6D56AF32635675F132548343E ] Fastfat C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
20:36:39.0968 2180 Fastfat - ok
20:36:40.0062 2180 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] FastUserSwitchingCompatibility C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:36:40.0062 2180 FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - ok
20:36:40.0093 2180 [ 92CDD60B6730B9F50F6A1A0C1F8CDC81 ] Fdc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
20:36:40.0093 2180 Fdc - ok
20:36:40.0140 2180 [ D45926117EB9FA946A6AF572FBE1CAA3 ] Fips C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
20:36:40.0140 2180 Fips - ok
20:36:40.0171 2180 [ 9D27E7B80BFCDF1CDD9B555862D5E7F0 ] Flpydisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
20:36:40.0171 2180 Flpydisk - ok
20:36:40.0250 2180 [ B2CF4B0786F8212CB92ED2B50C6DB6B0 ] FltMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
20:36:40.0250 2180 FltMgr - ok
20:36:40.0359 2180 [ 8BA7C024070F2B7FDD98ED8A4BA41789 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
20:36:40.0359 2180 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
20:36:40.0390 2180 [ 3E1E2BD4F39B0E2B7DC4F4D2BCC2779A ] Fs_Rec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
20:36:40.0390 2180 Fs_Rec - ok
20:36:40.0468 2180 [ 6AC26732762483366C3969C9E4D2259D ] Ftdisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
20:36:40.0468 2180 Ftdisk - ok
20:36:40.0562 2180 [ 8182FF89C65E4D38B2DE4BB0FB18564E ] GEARAspiWDM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
20:36:40.0562 2180 GEARAspiWDM - ok
20:36:40.0609 2180 [ 0A02C63C8B144BD8C86B103DEE7C86A2 ] Gpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
20:36:40.0609 2180 Gpc - ok
20:36:40.0750 2180 [ 8F0DE4FEF8201E306F9938B0905AC96A ] gupdate C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
20:36:40.0750 2180 gupdate - ok
20:36:40.0796 2180 [ 8F0DE4FEF8201E306F9938B0905AC96A ] gupdatem C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
20:36:40.0796 2180 gupdatem - ok
20:36:40.0921 2180 [ 5D4BC124FAAE6730AC002CDB67BF1A1C ] gusvc C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
20:36:40.0921 2180 gusvc - ok
20:36:41.0015 2180 [ 573C7D0A32852B48F3058CFD8026F511 ] HDAudBus C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
20:36:41.0015 2180 HDAudBus - ok
20:36:41.0140 2180 [ 4FCCA060DFE0C51A09DD5C3843888BCD ] helpsvc C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\pchsvc.dll
20:36:41.0140 2180 helpsvc - ok
20:36:41.0140 2180 HidServ - ok
20:36:41.0187 2180 [ CCF82C5EC8A7326C3066DE870C06DAF1 ] hidusb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
20:36:41.0187 2180 hidusb - ok
20:36:41.0250 2180 [ 8878BD685E490239777BFE51320B88E9 ] hkmsvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmsvc.dll
20:36:41.0250 2180 hkmsvc - ok
20:36:41.0250 2180 hpn - ok
20:36:41.0390 2180 [ F80A415EF82CD06FFAF0D971528EAD38 ] HTTP C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
20:36:41.0390 2180 HTTP - ok
20:36:41.0453 2180 [ 6100A808600F44D999CEBDEF8841C7A3 ] HTTPFilter C:\WINDOWS\System32\w3ssl.dll
20:36:41.0453 2180 HTTPFilter - ok
20:36:41.0453 2180 i2omgmt - ok
20:36:41.0468 2180 i2omp - ok
20:36:41.0515 2180 [ 4A0B06AA8943C1E332520F7440C0AA30 ] i8042prt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
20:36:41.0515 2180 i8042prt - ok
20:36:43.0843 2180 [ 48846B31BE5A4FA662CCFDE7A1BA86B9 ] ialm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys
20:36:43.0875 2180 ialm - ok
20:36:43.0984 2180 [ 6F95324909B502E2651442C1548AB12F ] IDriverT C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
20:36:43.0984 2180 IDriverT - ok
20:36:44.0375 2180 [ C01AC32DC5C03076CFB852CB5DA5229C ] idsvc c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
20:36:44.0375 2180 idsvc - ok
20:36:44.0421 2180 [ 083A052659F5310DD8B6A6CB05EDCF8E ] Imapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
20:36:44.0421 2180 Imapi - ok
20:36:44.0546 2180 [ 30DEAF54A9755BB8546168CFE8A6B5E1 ] ImapiService C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
20:36:44.0546 2180 ImapiService - ok
20:36:44.0546 2180 ini910u - ok
20:36:46.0500 2180 [ 9037C8BD3E896D7F2803A171FDEAEEF4 ] IntcAzAudAddService C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
20:36:46.0531 2180 IntcAzAudAddService - ok
20:36:46.0531 2180 IntelIde - ok
20:36:46.0578 2180 [ 8C953733D8F36EB2133F5BB58808B66B ] intelppm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
20:36:46.0578 2180 intelppm - ok
20:36:46.0625 2180 [ 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 ] Ip6Fw C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
20:36:46.0625 2180 Ip6Fw - ok
20:36:46.0671 2180 [ 731F22BA402EE4B62748ADAF6363C182 ] IpFilterDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
20:36:46.0671 2180 IpFilterDriver - ok
20:36:46.0718 2180 [ B87AB476DCF76E72010632B5550955F5 ] IpInIp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
20:36:46.0718 2180 IpInIp - ok
20:36:46.0781 2180 [ CC748EA12C6EFFDE940EE98098BF96BB ] IpNat C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
20:36:46.0796 2180 IpNat - ok
20:36:47.0140 2180 [ 57EDB35EA2FECA88F8B17C0C095C9A56 ] iPod Service C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
20:36:47.0140 2180 iPod Service - ok
20:36:47.0187 2180 [ 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 ] IPSec C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
20:36:47.0187 2180 IPSec - ok
20:36:47.0218 2180 [ C93C9FF7B04D772627A3646D89F7BF89 ] IRENUM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
20:36:47.0218 2180 IRENUM - ok
20:36:47.0281 2180 [ 05A299EC56E52649B1CF2FC52D20F2D7 ] isapnp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
20:36:47.0281 2180 isapnp - ok
20:36:47.0421 2180 [ C2C1660DDCC9BD67EB98D6D5F91C107F ] JavaQuickStarterService C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
20:36:47.0421 2180 JavaQuickStarterService - ok
20:36:47.0453 2180 [ 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 ] Kbdclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
20:36:47.0453 2180 Kbdclass - ok
20:36:47.0718 2180 [ 692BCF44383D056AED41B045A323D378 ] kmixer C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
20:36:47.0718 2180 kmixer - ok
20:36:47.0796 2180 [ B467646C54CC746128904E1654C750C1 ] KSecDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
20:36:47.0796 2180 KSecDD - ok
20:36:47.0875 2180 [ 3A7C3CBE5D96B8AE96CE81F0B22FB527 ] lanmanserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.dll
20:36:47.0875 2180 lanmanserver - ok
20:36:47.0968 2180 [ A8888A5327621856C0CEC4E385F69309 ] lanmanworkstation C:\WINDOWS\System32\wkssvc.dll
20:36:47.0968 2180 lanmanworkstation - ok
20:36:47.0968 2180 lbrtfdc - ok
20:36:48.0125 2180 [ A9033333ED0C188EFA567BC2341763F8 ] LexBceS C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
20:36:48.0125 2180 LexBceS - ok
20:36:48.0171 2180 [ A7DB739AE99A796D91580147E919CC59 ] LmHosts C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmhsvc.dll
20:36:48.0171 2180 LmHosts - ok
20:36:48.0234 2180 [ 1A7DB7A00A4B0D8DA24CD691A4547291 ] LVPr2Mon C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2Mon.sys
20:36:48.0234 2180 LVPr2Mon - ok
20:36:48.0359 2180 [ 0DDFDCAA92C7F553328DB06BA599BEA9 ] LVPrcSrv C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
20:36:48.0359 2180 LVPrcSrv - ok
20:36:48.0671 2180 [ 11F714F85530A2BD134074DC30E99FCA ] MDM C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
20:36:48.0671 2180 MDM - ok
20:36:48.0796 2180 [ 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 ] Messenger C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsvc.dll
20:36:48.0796 2180 Messenger - ok
20:36:48.0843 2180 [ 783F9FFE9CBFA9727B8A6D53EF1EBBA5 ] mmc_2K C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mmc_2K.sys
20:36:48.0843 2180 mmc_2K - ok
20:36:48.0875 2180 [ 4AE068242760A1FB6E1A44BF4E16AFA6 ] mnmdd C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
20:36:48.0875 2180 mnmdd - ok
20:36:48.0937 2180 [ D18F1F0C101D06A1C1ADF26EED16FCDD ] mnmsrvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
20:36:48.0937 2180 mnmsrvc - ok
20:36:48.0984 2180 [ DFCBAD3CEC1C5F964962AE10E0BCC8E1 ] Modem C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
20:36:48.0984 2180 Modem - ok
20:36:49.0531 2180 [ 9FA7207D1B1ADEAD88AE8EED9CDBBAA5 ] Monfilt C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys
20:36:49.0546 2180 Monfilt - ok
20:36:49.0578 2180 [ 35C9E97194C8CFB8430125F8DBC34D04 ] Mouclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
20:36:49.0578 2180 Mouclass - ok
20:36:49.0593 2180 [ B1C303E17FB9D46E87A98E4BA6769685 ] mouhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
20:36:49.0593 2180 mouhid - ok
20:36:49.0640 2180 [ A80B9A0BAD1B73637DBCBBA7DF72D3FD ] MountMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
20:36:49.0640 2180 MountMgr - ok
20:36:49.0718 2180 [ 8BE15F71DE6FF33FC56DCDE7B2B9EFE8 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
20:36:49.0718 2180 MozillaMaintenance - ok
20:36:49.0718 2180 mraid35x - ok
20:36:49.0812 2180 [ 11D42BB6206F33FBB3BA0288D3EF81BD ] MRxDAV C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
20:36:49.0812 2180 MRxDAV - ok
20:36:50.0031 2180 [ 7D304A5EB4344EBEEAB53A2FE3FFB9F0 ] MRxSmb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
20:36:50.0031 2180 MRxSmb - ok
20:36:50.0062 2180 [ A137F1470499A205ABBB9AAFB3B6F2B1 ] MSDTC C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
20:36:50.0062 2180 MSDTC - ok
20:36:50.0109 2180 [ C941EA2454BA8350021D774DAF0F1027 ] Msfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
20:36:50.0109 2180 Msfs - ok
20:36:50.0109 2180 MSIServer - ok
20:36:50.0125 2180 [ D1575E71568F4D9E14CA56B7B0453BF1 ] MSKSSRV C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
20:36:50.0125 2180 MSKSSRV - ok
20:36:50.0156 2180 [ 325BB26842FC7CCC1FCCE2C457317F3E ] MSPCLOCK C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
20:36:50.0156 2180 MSPCLOCK - ok
20:36:50.0187 2180 [ BAD59648BA099DA4A17680B39730CB3D ] MSPQM C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
20:36:50.0187 2180 MSPQM - ok
20:36:50.0218 2180 [ AF5F4F3F14A8EA2C26DE30F7A1E17136 ] mssmbios C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
20:36:50.0218 2180 mssmbios - ok
20:36:50.0250 2180 [ E53736A9E30C45FA9E7B5EAC55056D1D ] MSTEE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
20:36:50.0250 2180 MSTEE - ok
20:36:50.0359 2180 [ 56EFF572573E66BAE3599B3C615C3853 ] MtxDma0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MtxDma0.sys
20:36:50.0359 2180 MtxDma0 - ok
20:36:50.0421 2180 [ DE6A75F5C270E756C5508D94B6CF68F5 ] Mup C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
20:36:50.0421 2180 Mup - ok
20:36:50.0484 2180 [ 5B50F1B2A2ED47D560577B221DA734DB ] NABTSFEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
20:36:50.0484 2180 NABTSFEC - ok
20:36:50.0625 2180 [ 0102140028FAD045756796E1C685D695 ] napagent C:\WINDOWS\System32\qagentrt.dll
20:36:50.0625 2180 napagent - ok
20:36:50.0734 2180 [ 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D ] NDIS C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
20:36:50.0734 2180 NDIS - ok
20:36:50.0765 2180 [ 7FF1F1FD8609C149AA432F95A8163D97 ] NdisIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
20:36:50.0765 2180 NdisIP - ok
20:36:50.0796 2180 [ 0109C4F3850DFBAB279542515386AE22 ] NdisTapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
20:36:50.0796 2180 NdisTapi - ok
20:36:50.0828 2180 [ F927A4434C5028758A842943EF1A3849 ] Ndisuio C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
20:36:50.0828 2180 Ndisuio - ok
20:36:50.0875 2180 [ EDC1531A49C80614B2CFDA43CA8659AB ] NdisWan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
20:36:50.0875 2180 NdisWan - ok
20:36:50.0921 2180 [ 9282BD12DFB069D3889EB3FCC1000A9B ] NDProxy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
20:36:50.0921 2180 NDProxy - ok
20:36:50.0953 2180 [ 5D81CF9A2F1A3A756B66CF684911CDF0 ] NetBIOS C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
20:36:50.0953 2180 NetBIOS - ok
20:36:51.0046 2180 [ 74B2B2F5BEA5E9A3DC021D685551BD3D ] NetBT C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
20:36:51.0046 2180 NetBT - ok
20:36:51.0109 2180 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDE C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
20:36:51.0125 2180 NetDDE - ok
20:36:51.0171 2180 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDEdsdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
20:36:51.0171 2180 NetDDEdsdm - ok
20:36:51.0281 2180 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] Netlogon C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:51.0281 2180 Netlogon - ok
20:36:51.0390 2180 [ 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE ] Netman C:\WINDOWS\System32\netman.dll
20:36:51.0390 2180 Netman - ok
20:36:51.0468 2180 [ D34612C5D02D026535B3095D620626AE ] NetTcpPortSharing c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
20:36:51.0468 2180 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
20:36:51.0593 2180 [ 943337D786A56729263071623BBB9DE5 ] Nla C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
20:36:51.0593 2180 Nla - ok
20:36:51.0625 2180 [ 3182D64AE053D6FB034F44B6DEF8034A ] Npfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
20:36:51.0625 2180 Npfs - ok
20:36:51.0875 2180 [ 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA ] Ntfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
20:36:51.0875 2180 Ntfs - ok
20:36:51.0890 2180 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] NtLmSsp C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:51.0890 2180 NtLmSsp - ok
20:36:52.0078 2180 [ 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 ] NtmsSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
20:36:52.0093 2180 NtmsSvc - ok
20:36:52.0109 2180 [ 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD ] Null C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
20:36:52.0109 2180 Null - ok
20:36:52.0140 2180 [ B305F3FAD35083837EF46A0BBCE2FC57 ] NwlnkFlt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
20:36:52.0140 2180 NwlnkFlt - ok
20:36:52.0156 2180 [ C99B3415198D1AAB7227F2C88FD664B9 ] NwlnkFwd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
20:36:52.0156 2180 NwlnkFwd - ok
20:36:52.0234 2180 [ 7A56CF3E3F12E8AF599963B16F50FB6A ] ose C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
20:36:52.0234 2180 ose - ok
20:36:52.0296 2180 [ 5575FAF8F97CE5E713D108C2A58D7C7C ] Parport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
20:36:52.0296 2180 Parport - ok
20:36:52.0328 2180 [ BEB3BA25197665D82EC7065B724171C6 ] PartMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
20:36:52.0328 2180 PartMgr - ok
20:36:52.0359 2180 [ 70E98B3FD8E963A6A46A2E6247E0BEA1 ] ParVdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
20:36:52.0359 2180 ParVdm - ok
20:36:52.0421 2180 [ A219903CCF74233761D92BEF471A07B1 ] PCI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
20:36:52.0421 2180 PCI - ok
20:36:52.0421 2180 PCIDump - ok
20:36:52.0453 2180 [ CCF5F451BB1A5A2A522A76E670000FF0 ] PCIIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
20:36:52.0453 2180 PCIIde - ok
20:36:52.0515 2180 [ 9E89EF60E9EE05E3F2EEF2DA7397F1C1 ] Pcmcia C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
20:36:52.0515 2180 Pcmcia - ok
20:36:52.0984 2180 [ 984FCAF5834BDEA232822EF5CA20EC4E ] PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
20:36:53.0000 2180 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc - ok
20:36:53.0000 2180 PDCOMP - ok
20:36:53.0000 2180 PDFRAME - ok
20:36:53.0000 2180 PDRELI - ok
20:36:53.0015 2180 PDRFRAME - ok
20:36:53.0015 2180 perc2 - ok
20:36:53.0015 2180 perc2hib - ok
20:36:54.0234 2180 [ DD184D9ADFE2A8A21741DBDFE9E22F5C ] PID_PEPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LV302V32.SYS
20:36:54.0250 2180 PID_PEPI - ok
20:36:54.0312 2180 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] PlugPlay C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:36:54.0312 2180 PlugPlay - ok
20:36:54.0328 2180 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] PolicyAgent C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:54.0328 2180 PolicyAgent - ok
20:36:54.0390 2180 [ EFEEC01B1D3CF84F16DDD24D9D9D8F99 ] PptpMiniport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
20:36:54.0390 2180 PptpMiniport - ok
20:36:54.0421 2180 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] ProtectedStorage C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:54.0421 2180 ProtectedStorage - ok
20:36:54.0500 2180 [ 09298EC810B07E5D582CB3A3F9255424 ] PSched C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
20:36:54.0500 2180 PSched - ok
20:36:54.0671 2180 [ 80D317BD1C3DBC5D4FE7B1678C60CADD ] Ptilink C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
20:36:54.0671 2180 Ptilink - ok
20:36:54.0765 2180 [ 204F26A7511652D26DDAE9F17A68ADD1 ] pwd_2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pwd_2k.sys
20:36:54.0765 2180 pwd_2k - ok
20:36:54.0828 2180 [ 0457E25BB122B854E267CF552DCDC370 ] PxHelp20 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys
20:36:54.0828 2180 PxHelp20 - ok
20:36:54.0828 2180 ql1080 - ok
20:36:54.0843 2180 Ql10wnt - ok
20:36:54.0843 2180 ql12160 - ok
20:36:54.0843 2180 ql1240 - ok
20:36:54.0843 2180 ql1280 - ok
20:36:54.0875 2180 [ FE0D99D6F31E4FAD8159F690D68DED9C ] RasAcd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
20:36:54.0875 2180 RasAcd - ok
20:36:54.0921 2180 [ AD188BE7BDF94E8DF4CA0A55C00A5073 ] RasAuto C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasauto.dll
20:36:54.0937 2180 RasAuto - ok
20:36:54.0984 2180 [ 11B4A627BC9614B885C4969BFA5FF8A6 ] Rasl2tp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
20:36:54.0984 2180 Rasl2tp - ok
20:36:55.0078 2180 [ 76A9A3CBEADD68CC57CDA5E1D7448235 ] RasMan C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmans.dll
20:36:55.0093 2180 RasMan - ok
20:36:55.0125 2180 [ 5BC962F2654137C9909C3D4603587DEE ] RasPppoe C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
20:36:55.0125 2180 RasPppoe - ok
20:36:55.0140 2180 [ FDBB1D60066FCFBB7452FD8F9829B242 ] Raspti C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
20:36:55.0140 2180 Raspti - ok
20:36:55.0218 2180 [ 7AD224AD1A1437FE28D89CF22B17780A ] Rdbss C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
20:36:55.0218 2180 Rdbss - ok
20:36:55.0218 2180 [ 4912D5B403614CE99C28420F75353332 ] RDPCDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
20:36:55.0234 2180 RDPCDD - ok
20:36:55.0312 2180 [ 43AF5212BD8FB5BA6EED9754358BD8F7 ] RDPWD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
20:36:55.0312 2180 RDPWD - ok
20:36:55.0390 2180 [ 3C37BF86641BDA977C3BF8A840F3B7FA ] RDSessMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
20:36:55.0390 2180 RDSessMgr - ok
20:36:55.0437 2180 [ F828DD7E1419B6653894A8F97A0094C5 ] redbook C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
20:36:55.0437 2180 redbook - ok
20:36:55.0484 2180 [ 7E699FF5F59B5D9DE5390E3C34C67CF5 ] RemoteAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprdim.dll
20:36:55.0500 2180 RemoteAccess - ok
20:36:55.0812 2180 [ C8E8BD83CDCAE4E8615B143A1A99E557 ] RoxLiveShare C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe
20:36:55.0812 2180 RoxLiveShare - ok
20:36:56.0171 2180 [ F8076ABDA4B2A04983CBFBBC910F5477 ] RoxMediaDB C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
20:36:56.0171 2180 RoxMediaDB - ok
20:36:56.0234 2180 [ EA55292F82D5B3F932D13EAE4C84A0B1 ] RoxUPnPRenderer C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe
20:36:56.0234 2180 RoxUPnPRenderer - ok
20:36:56.0453 2180 [ 8233134765970AECD4A338FE09D19516 ] RoxUpnpServer C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe
20:36:56.0453 2180 RoxUpnpServer - ok
20:36:56.0546 2180 [ 99120CD3351D989107DAABE735998792 ] RoxWatch C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
20:36:56.0562 2180 RoxWatch - ok
20:36:56.0625 2180 [ AAED593F84AFA419BBAE8572AF87CF6A ] RpcLocator C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
20:36:56.0625 2180 RpcLocator - ok
20:36:56.0796 2180 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] RpcSs C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcss.dll
20:36:56.0796 2180 RpcSs - ok
20:36:56.0890 2180 [ 471B3F9741D762ABE75E9DEEA4787E47 ] RSVP C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
20:36:56.0890 2180 RSVP - ok
20:36:56.0984 2180 [ CB9310A5A910648D359C99A857E22A54 ] RTLE8023xp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys
20:36:56.0984 2180 RTLE8023xp - ok
20:36:57.0031 2180 [ 01E9138C7FD8CA87D07465DCE38DECB5 ] RxFilter C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RxFilter.sys
20:36:57.0031 2180 RxFilter - ok
20:36:57.0046 2180 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] SamSs C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:36:57.0046 2180 SamSs - ok
20:36:57.0109 2180 [ 86D007E7A654B9A71D1D7D856B104353 ] SCardSvr C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
20:36:57.0109 2180 SCardSvr - ok
20:36:57.0203 2180 [ 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA ] Schedule C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
20:36:57.0203 2180 Schedule - ok
20:36:57.0234 2180 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] Secdrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
20:36:57.0234 2180 Secdrv - ok
20:36:57.0281 2180 [ CBE612E2BB6A10E3563336191EDA1250 ] seclogon C:\WINDOWS\System32\seclogon.dll
20:36:57.0281 2180 seclogon - ok
20:36:57.0312 2180 [ 7FDD5D0684ECA8C1F68B4D99D124DCD0 ] SENS C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
20:36:57.0312 2180 SENS - ok
20:36:57.0328 2180 [ 0F29512CCD6BEAD730039FB4BD2C85CE ] serenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
20:36:57.0328 2180 serenum - ok
20:36:57.0375 2180 [ CCA207A8896D4C6A0C9CE29A4AE411A7 ] Serial C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
20:36:57.0375 2180 Serial - ok
20:36:57.0390 2180 [ 8E6B8C671615D126FDC553D1E2DE5562 ] Sfloppy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
20:36:57.0390 2180 Sfloppy - ok
20:36:57.0546 2180 [ 83F41D0D89645D7235C051AB1D9523AC ] SharedAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipnathlp.dll
20:36:57.0546 2180 SharedAccess - ok
20:36:57.0609 2180 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] ShellHWDetection C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:36:57.0609 2180 ShellHWDetection - ok
20:36:57.0609 2180 Simbad - ok
20:36:57.0750 2180 [ EA396139541706B4B433641D62EA53CE ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
20:36:57.0750 2180 SkypeUpdate - ok
20:36:57.0984 2180 [ 866D538EBE33709A5C9F5C62B73B7D14 ] SLIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
20:36:57.0984 2180 SLIP - ok
20:36:57.0984 2180 Sparrow - ok
20:36:58.0031 2180 [ AB8B92451ECB048A4D1DE7C3FFCB4A9F ] splitter C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
20:36:58.0031 2180 splitter - ok
20:36:58.0078 2180 [ 60784F891563FB1B767F70117FC2428F ] Spooler C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
20:36:58.0078 2180 Spooler - ok
20:36:58.0140 2180 [ 76BB022C2FB6902FD5BDD4F78FC13A5D ] sr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
20:36:58.0140 2180 sr - ok
20:36:58.0234 2180 [ 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 ] srservice C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
20:36:58.0234 2180 srservice - ok
20:36:58.0375 2180 [ 47DDFC2F003F7F9F0592C6874962A2E7 ] Srv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
20:36:58.0390 2180 Srv - ok
20:36:58.0437 2180 [ 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 ] SSDPSRV C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
20:36:58.0453 2180 SSDPSRV - ok
20:36:58.0609 2180 [ 8BAD69CBAC032D4BBACFCE0306174C30 ] stisvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
20:36:58.0609 2180 stisvc - ok
20:36:58.0656 2180 [ 77813007BA6265C4B6098187E6ED79D2 ] streamip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
20:36:58.0656 2180 streamip - ok
20:36:58.0671 2180 [ 3941D127AEF12E93ADDF6FE6EE027E0F ] swenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
20:36:58.0671 2180 swenum - ok
20:36:58.0703 2180 [ 8CE882BCC6CF8A62F2B2323D95CB3D01 ] swmidi C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
20:36:58.0703 2180 swmidi - ok
20:36:58.0718 2180 SwPrv - ok
20:36:58.0718 2180 symc810 - ok
20:36:58.0718 2180 symc8xx - ok
20:36:58.0718 2180 sym_hi - ok
20:36:58.0734 2180 sym_u3 - ok
20:36:58.0750 2180 [ 8B83F3ED0F1688B4958F77CD6D2BF290 ] sysaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
20:36:58.0750 2180 sysaudio - ok
20:36:58.0812 2180 [ C7ABBC59B43274B1109DF6B24D617051 ] SysmonLog C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
20:36:58.0812 2180 SysmonLog - ok
20:36:58.0921 2180 [ 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 ] TapiSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll
20:36:58.0937 2180 TapiSrv - ok
20:36:59.0203 2180 [ 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D ] Tcpip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
20:36:59.0203 2180 Tcpip - ok
20:36:59.0234 2180 [ 6471A66807F5E104E4885F5B67349397 ] TDPIPE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
20:36:59.0234 2180 TDPIPE - ok
20:36:59.0265 2180 [ C56B6D0402371CF3700EB322EF3AAF61 ] TDTCP C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
20:36:59.0265 2180 TDTCP - ok
20:36:59.0296 2180 [ 88155247177638048422893737429D9E ] TermDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
20:36:59.0296 2180 TermDD - ok
20:36:59.0437 2180 [ FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F ] TermService C:\WINDOWS\System32\termsrv.dll
20:36:59.0437 2180 TermService - ok
20:36:59.0515 2180 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] Themes C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:36:59.0515 2180 Themes - ok
20:36:59.0515 2180 TosIde - ok
20:36:59.0593 2180 [ 55BCA12F7F523D35CA3CB833C725F54E ] TrkWks C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
20:36:59.0593 2180 TrkWks - ok
20:36:59.0671 2180 [ 5787B80C2E3C5E2F56C2A233D91FA2C9 ] Udfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
20:36:59.0671 2180 Udfs - ok
20:36:59.0671 2180 ultra - ok
20:36:59.0843 2180 [ 402DDC88356B1BAC0EE3DD1580C76A31 ] Update C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
20:36:59.0843 2180 Update - ok
20:36:59.0968 2180 [ 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 ] upnphost C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnphost.dll
20:36:59.0968 2180 upnphost - ok
20:37:00.0015 2180 [ 05365FB38FCA1E98F7A566AAAF5D1815 ] UPS C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
20:37:00.0015 2180 UPS - ok
20:37:00.0062 2180 [ E919708DB44ED8543A7C017953148330 ] usbaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
20:37:00.0062 2180 usbaudio - ok
20:37:00.0109 2180 [ 173F317CE0DB8E21322E71B7E60A27E8 ] usbccgp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
20:37:00.0109 2180 usbccgp - ok
20:37:00.0156 2180 [ 65DCF09D0E37D4C6B11B5B0B76D470A7 ] usbehci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
20:37:00.0156 2180 usbehci - ok
20:37:00.0203 2180 [ 1AB3CDDE553B6E064D2E754EFE20285C ] usbhub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
20:37:00.0203 2180 usbhub - ok
20:37:00.0234 2180 [ A717C8721046828520C9EDF31288FC00 ] usbprint C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
20:37:00.0234 2180 usbprint - ok
20:37:00.0265 2180 [ A0B8CF9DEB1184FBDD20784A58FA75D4 ] usbscan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
20:37:00.0265 2180 usbscan - ok
20:37:00.0296 2180 [ A32426D9B14A089EAA1D922E0C5801A9 ] USBSTOR C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
20:37:00.0296 2180 USBSTOR - ok
20:37:00.0343 2180 [ 26496F9DEE2D787FC3E61AD54821FFE6 ] usbuhci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
20:37:00.0343 2180 usbuhci - ok
20:37:00.0359 2180 [ 0D3A8FAFCEACD8B7625CD549757A7DF1 ] VgaSave C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
20:37:00.0359 2180 VgaSave - ok
20:37:00.0359 2180 ViaIde - ok
20:37:00.0406 2180 [ 4C8FCB5CC53AAB716D810740FE59D025 ] VolSnap C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
20:37:00.0406 2180 VolSnap - ok
20:37:00.0546 2180 [ 7A9DB3A67C333BF0BD42E42B8596854B ] VSS C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
20:37:00.0546 2180 VSS - ok
20:37:00.0546 2180 vToolbarUpdater12.2.6 - ok
20:37:00.0640 2180 [ 54AF4B1D5459500EF0937F6D33B1914F ] W32Time C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
20:37:00.0640 2180 W32Time - ok
20:37:00.0687 2180 [ E20B95BAEDB550F32DD489265C1DA1F6 ] Wanarp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
20:37:00.0687 2180 Wanarp - ok
20:37:00.0687 2180 WDICA - ok
20:37:00.0734 2180 [ 6768ACF64B18196494413695F0C3A00F ] wdmaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
20:37:00.0734 2180 wdmaud - ok
20:37:00.0796 2180 [ 77A354E28153AD2D5E120A5A8687BC06 ] WebClient C:\WINDOWS\System32\webclnt.dll
20:37:00.0796 2180 WebClient - ok
20:37:00.0859 2180 [ F45DD1E1365D857DD08BC23563370D0E ] WinDefend  C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
20:37:00.0859 2180 WinDefend - ok
20:37:00.0984 2180 [ 2D0E4ED081963804CCC196A0929275B5 ] winmgmt C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
20:37:00.0984 2180 winmgmt - ok
20:37:01.0015 2180 [ C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D ] WmdmPmSN C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSNSv.dll
20:37:01.0015 2180 WmdmPmSN - ok
20:37:01.0093 2180 [ E0673F1106E62A68D2257E376079F821 ] WmiApSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
20:37:01.0093 2180 WmiApSrv - ok
20:37:01.0484 2180 [ F74E3D9A7FA9556C3BBB14D4E5E63D3B ] WMPNetworkSvc C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe
20:37:01.0500 2180 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
20:37:01.0546 2180 [ CF4DEF1BF66F06964DC0D91844239104 ] WpdUsb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wpdusb.sys
20:37:01.0546 2180 WpdUsb - ok
20:37:01.0593 2180 [ 6ABE6E225ADB5A751622A9CC3BC19CE8 ] WS2IFSL C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
20:37:01.0593 2180 WS2IFSL - ok
20:37:01.0671 2180 [ 7C278E6408D1DCE642230C0585A854D5 ] wscsvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
20:37:01.0671 2180 wscsvc - ok
20:37:01.0703 2180 [ C98B39829C2BBD34E454150633C62C78 ] WSTCODEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
20:37:01.0703 2180 WSTCODEC - ok
20:37:01.0734 2180 [ 35321FB577CDC98CE3EB3A3EB9E4610A ] wuauserv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
20:37:01.0750 2180 wuauserv - ok
20:37:01.0812 2180 [ F15FEAFFFBB3644CCC80C5DA584E6311 ] WudfPf C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys
20:37:01.0812 2180 WudfPf - ok
20:37:01.0890 2180 [ 28B524262BCE6DE1F7EF9F510BA3985B ] WudfRd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys
20:37:01.0890 2180 WudfRd - ok
20:37:01.0937 2180 [ 05231C04253C5BC30B26CBAAE680ED89 ] WudfSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
20:37:01.0937 2180 WudfSvc - ok
20:37:02.0171 2180 [ 81DC3F549F44B1C1FFF022DEC9ECF30B ] WZCSVC C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsvc.dll
20:37:02.0171 2180 WZCSVC - ok
20:37:02.0250 2180 [ 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 ] xmlprov C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprov.dll
20:37:02.0250 2180 xmlprov - ok
20:37:02.0250 2180 ================ Scan global ===============================
20:37:02.0312 2180 [ 42F1F4C0AFB08410E5F02D4B13EBB623 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
20:37:02.0437 2180 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
20:37:02.0546 2180 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
20:37:02.0609 2180 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:37:02.0609 2180 [Global] - ok
20:37:02.0609 2180 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
20:37:02.0640 2180 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
20:37:02.0906 2180 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
20:37:02.0906 2180 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
20:37:02.0906 2180 [ 4704CD823500F3B68D72DC6892A2552B ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
20:37:02.0906 2180 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
20:37:02.0906 2180 ============================================================
20:37:02.0906 2180 Scan finished
20:37:02.0906 2180 ============================================================
20:37:02.0921 2668 Detected object count: 0
20:37:02.0921 2668 Actual detected object count: 0
20:42:12.0718 2276 ============================================================
20:42:12.0718 2276 Scan started
20:42:12.0718 2276 Mode: Manual; 
20:42:12.0718 2276 ============================================================
20:42:12.0875 2276 ================ Scan system memory ========================
20:42:12.0875 2276 System memory - ok
20:42:12.0875 2276 ================ Scan services =============================
20:42:13.0171 2276 Abiosdsk - ok
20:42:13.0171 2276 abp480n5 - ok
20:42:13.0281 2276 [ 8FD99680A539792A30E97944FDAECF17 ] ACPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
20:42:13.0281 2276 ACPI - ok
20:42:13.0312 2276 [ 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 ] ACPIEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
20:42:13.0312 2276 ACPIEC - ok
20:42:13.0343 2276 [ B05F2367F62552A2DE7E3C352B7B9885 ] ADM8511 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ADM8511.SYS
20:42:13.0343 2276 ADM8511 - ok
20:42:13.0500 2276 [ 44C00A385CA9DBC1D5CF3781F8C26AEA ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
20:42:13.0500 2276 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
20:42:13.0500 2276 adpu160m - ok
20:42:13.0593 2276 [ 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 ] aec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
20:42:13.0593 2276 aec - ok
20:42:13.0625 2276 [ A7B8A3A79D35215D798A300DF49ED23F ] Afc C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Afc.sys
20:42:13.0625 2276 Afc - ok
20:42:13.0718 2276 [ 1E44BC1E83D8FD2305F8D452DB109CF9 ] AFD C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
20:42:13.0718 2276 AFD - ok
20:42:13.0734 2276 Aha154x - ok
20:42:13.0734 2276 aic78u2 - ok
20:42:13.0734 2276 aic78xx - ok
20:42:13.0781 2276 [ A9A3DAA780CA6C9671A19D52456705B4 ] Alerter C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
20:42:13.0781 2276 Alerter - ok
20:42:13.0812 2276 [ 8C515081584A38AA007909CD02020B3D ] ALG C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
20:42:13.0828 2276 ALG - ok
20:42:13.0828 2276 AliIde - ok
20:42:14.0484 2276 [ F6AF59D6EEE5E1C304F7F73706AD11D8 ] Ambfilt C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys
20:42:14.0484 2276 Ambfilt - ok
20:42:14.0500 2276 amsint - ok
20:42:14.0656 2276 [ 7EF47644B74EBE721CC32211D3C35E76 ] Apple Mobile Device C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
20:42:14.0656 2276 Apple Mobile Device - ok
20:42:14.0671 2276 AppMgmt - ok
20:42:14.0671 2276 asc - ok
20:42:14.0671 2276 asc3350p - ok
20:42:14.0671 2276 asc3550 - ok
20:42:14.0796 2276 [ 0E5E4957549056E2BF2C49F4F6B601AD ] aspnet_state C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe
20:42:14.0796 2276 aspnet_state - ok
20:42:14.0828 2276 [ B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC ] AsyncMac C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
20:42:14.0828 2276 AsyncMac - ok
20:42:14.0890 2276 [ 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 ] atapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
20:42:14.0890 2276 atapi - ok
20:42:14.0890 2276 Atdisk - ok
20:42:14.0953 2276 [ 9916C1225104BA14794209CFA8012159 ] Atmarpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
20:42:14.0953 2276 Atmarpc - ok
20:42:15.0000 2276 [ DEF7A7882BEC100FE0B2CE2549188F9D ] AudioSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\audiosrv.dll
20:42:15.0000 2276 AudioSrv - ok
20:42:15.0031 2276 [ D9F724AA26C010A217C97606B160ED68 ] audstub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
20:42:15.0031 2276 audstub - ok
20:42:15.0500 2276 [ 3A457C2F798CAD79CD30224E723E01FB ] AVG Security Toolbar Service C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
20:42:15.0515 2276 AVG Security Toolbar Service - ok
20:42:17.0796 2276 [ B41F0E54105801538D56623271A0AE49 ] AVGIDSAgent C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
20:42:17.0828 2276 AVGIDSAgent - ok
20:42:17.0921 2276 [ 2F47851015D8837976E481F6DAA46A67 ] AVGIDSDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys
20:42:17.0921 2276 AVGIDSDriver - ok
20:42:17.0984 2276 [ 303BDE0DCDC04CE597C6C1CD06C6F186 ] AVGIDSHX C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys
20:42:17.0984 2276 AVGIDSHX - ok
20:42:18.0000 2276 [ A8DE230CC8536790CA07D37FBCD87A74 ] AVGIDSShim C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys
20:42:18.0000 2276 AVGIDSShim - ok
20:42:18.0093 2276 [ D53D35031365A0ECCB1DC1BC1B15B18E ] Avgldx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
20:42:18.0093 2276 Avgldx86 - ok
20:42:18.0171 2276 [ 95889A9D23F3133250FA8AD13C982D58 ] Avglogx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys
20:42:18.0171 2276 Avglogx - ok
20:42:18.0234 2276 [ 6DF7236D3A16C8417FF72F2EB2ADD244 ] Avgmfx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
20:42:18.0234 2276 Avgmfx86 - ok
20:42:18.0281 2276 [ F3D57358DE0B8B3491013C615754A7C7 ] Avgrkx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
20:42:18.0281 2276 Avgrkx86 - ok
20:42:18.0359 2276 [ BA73B38E9033FC6018DB736B635706AE ] Avgtdix C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
20:42:18.0359 2276 Avgtdix - ok
20:42:18.0406 2276 [ 6F76908F065C3C151C4BFCA7DFD86979 ] avgtp C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
20:42:18.0406 2276 avgtp - ok
20:42:18.0515 2276 [ 0D2EB149AFF89A307E5D82D0A2B78439 ] avgwd C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
20:42:18.0515 2276 avgwd - ok
20:42:18.0562 2276 [ DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 ] Beep C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
20:42:18.0562 2276 Beep - ok
20:42:18.0765 2276 [ 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 ] BITS C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
20:42:18.0765 2276 BITS - ok
20:42:18.0968 2276 [ DB5BEA73EDAF19AC68B2C0FAD0F92B1A ] Bonjour Service C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
20:42:18.0968 2276 Bonjour Service - ok
20:42:19.0031 2276 [ CFD4E51402DA9838B5A04AE680AF54A0 ] Browser C:\WINDOWS\System32\browser.dll
20:42:19.0031 2276 Browser - ok
20:42:19.0125 2276 catchme - ok
20:42:19.0156 2276 [ 90A673FC8E12A79AFBED2576F6A7AAF9 ] cbidf2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
20:42:19.0156 2276 cbidf2k - ok
20:42:19.0171 2276 [ 0BE5AEF125BE881C4F854C554F2B025C ] CCDECODE C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
20:42:19.0187 2276 CCDECODE - ok
20:42:19.0187 2276 cd20xrnt - ok
20:42:19.0218 2276 [ C1B486A7658353D33A10CC15211A873B ] Cdaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
20:42:19.0218 2276 Cdaudio - ok
20:42:19.0250 2276 [ C885B02847F5D2FD45A24E219ED93B32 ] Cdfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
20:42:19.0250 2276 Cdfs - ok
20:42:19.0312 2276 [ 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE ] Cdrom C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
20:42:19.0312 2276 Cdrom - ok
20:42:19.0453 2276 [ 78E46FF4EA745D9024745A29D7B89394 ] cdudf_xp C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdudf_xp.sys
20:42:19.0453 2276 cdudf_xp - ok
20:42:19.0484 2276 [ 84853B3FD012251690570E9E7E43343F ] cercsr6 C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cercsr6.sys
20:42:19.0484 2276 cercsr6 - ok
20:42:19.0484 2276 Changer - ok
20:42:19.0500 2276 [ 1CFE720EB8D93A7158A4EBC3AB178BDE ] CiSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
20:42:19.0500 2276 CiSvc - ok
20:42:19.0531 2276 [ 34CBE729F38138217F9C80212A2A0C82 ] ClipSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
20:42:19.0546 2276 ClipSrv - ok
20:42:19.0593 2276 [ D87ACAED61E417BBA546CED5E7E36D9C ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
20:42:19.0593 2276 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
20:42:19.0593 2276 CmdIde - ok
20:42:19.0593 2276 COMSysApp - ok
20:42:19.0609 2276 Cpqarray - ok
20:42:19.0671 2276 [ 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B ] CryptSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptsvc.dll
20:42:19.0671 2276 CryptSvc - ok
20:42:19.0671 2276 dac2w2k - ok
20:42:19.0671 2276 dac960nt - ok
20:42:19.0859 2276 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] DcomLaunch C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
20:42:19.0875 2276 DcomLaunch - ok
20:42:19.0953 2276 [ 5E38D7684A49CACFB752B046357E0589 ] Dhcp C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
20:42:19.0953 2276 Dhcp - ok
20:42:19.0984 2276 [ 044452051F3E02E7963599FC8F4F3E25 ] Disk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
20:42:19.0984 2276 Disk - ok
20:42:19.0984 2276 dmadmin - ok
20:42:20.0312 2276 [ D992FE1274BDE0F84AD826ACAE022A41 ] dmboot C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
20:42:20.0312 2276 dmboot - ok
20:42:20.0390 2276 [ 7C824CF7BBDE77D95C08005717A95F6F ] dmio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
20:42:20.0390 2276 dmio - ok
20:42:20.0406 2276 [ E9317282A63CA4D188C0DF5E09C6AC5F ] dmload C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
20:42:20.0406 2276 dmload - ok
20:42:20.0437 2276 [ 57EDEC2E5F59F0335E92F35184BC8631 ] dmserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmserver.dll
20:42:20.0437 2276 dmserver - ok
20:42:20.0484 2276 [ 8A208DFCF89792A484E76C40E5F50B45 ] DMusic C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
20:42:20.0484 2276 DMusic - ok
20:42:20.0531 2276 [ 5F7E24FA9EAB896051FFB87F840730D2 ] Dnscache C:\WINDOWS\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
20:42:20.0531 2276 Dnscache - ok
20:42:20.0609 2276 [ 0F0F6E687E5E15579EF4DA8DD6945814 ] Dot3svc C:\WINDOWS\System32\dot3svc.dll
20:42:20.0625 2276 Dot3svc - ok
20:42:20.0625 2276 dpti2o - ok
20:42:20.0656 2276 [ 8F5FCFF8E8848AFAC920905FBD9D33C8 ] drmkaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
20:42:20.0656 2276 drmkaud - ok
20:42:20.0656 2276 DrvAgent32 - ok
20:42:20.0734 2276 [ 7DF2E645FBDA7CDE94FCABBA7F0DE4C2 ] drvmcdb C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drvmcdb.sys
20:42:20.0734 2276 drvmcdb - ok
20:42:20.0765 2276 [ BB23ADB69401EB3E86C09A6F986E63D2 ] dvd_2K C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dvd_2K.sys
20:42:20.0765 2276 dvd_2K - ok
20:42:20.0796 2276 [ 2187855A7703ADEF0CEF9EE4285182CC ] EapHost C:\WINDOWS\System32\eapsvc.dll
20:42:20.0796 2276 EapHost - ok
20:42:20.0859 2276 [ BC93B4A066477954555966D77FEC9ECB ] ERSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\ersvc.dll
20:42:20.0859 2276 ERSvc - ok
20:42:20.0921 2276 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] Eventlog C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:42:20.0937 2276 Eventlog - ok
20:42:21.0062 2276 [ D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE ] EventSystem C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
20:42:21.0062 2276 EventSystem - ok
20:42:21.0109 2276 [ DA7ED3A484A2A03FD8AEC1B3A0DB401C ] ezGOSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
20:42:21.0109 2276 ezGOSvc - ok
20:42:21.0203 2276 [ 38D332A6D56AF32635675F132548343E ] Fastfat C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
20:42:21.0203 2276 Fastfat - ok
20:42:21.0281 2276 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] FastUserSwitchingCompatibility C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:42:21.0281 2276 FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - ok
20:42:21.0312 2276 [ 92CDD60B6730B9F50F6A1A0C1F8CDC81 ] Fdc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
20:42:21.0312 2276 Fdc - ok
20:42:21.0328 2276 [ D45926117EB9FA946A6AF572FBE1CAA3 ] Fips C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
20:42:21.0328 2276 Fips - ok
20:42:21.0343 2276 [ 9D27E7B80BFCDF1CDD9B555862D5E7F0 ] Flpydisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
20:42:21.0343 2276 Flpydisk - ok
20:42:21.0421 2276 [ B2CF4B0786F8212CB92ED2B50C6DB6B0 ] FltMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
20:42:21.0421 2276 FltMgr - ok
20:42:21.0531 2276 [ 8BA7C024070F2B7FDD98ED8A4BA41789 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
20:42:21.0531 2276 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
20:42:21.0546 2276 [ 3E1E2BD4F39B0E2B7DC4F4D2BCC2779A ] Fs_Rec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
20:42:21.0562 2276 Fs_Rec - ok
20:42:21.0640 2276 [ 6AC26732762483366C3969C9E4D2259D ] Ftdisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
20:42:21.0640 2276 Ftdisk - ok
20:42:21.0687 2276 [ 8182FF89C65E4D38B2DE4BB0FB18564E ] GEARAspiWDM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
20:42:21.0687 2276 GEARAspiWDM - ok
20:42:21.0718 2276 [ 0A02C63C8B144BD8C86B103DEE7C86A2 ] Gpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
20:42:21.0718 2276 Gpc - ok
20:42:21.0859 2276 [ 8F0DE4FEF8201E306F9938B0905AC96A ] gupdate C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
20:42:21.0859 2276 gupdate - ok
20:42:21.0921 2276 [ 8F0DE4FEF8201E306F9938B0905AC96A ] gupdatem C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
20:42:21.0921 2276 gupdatem - ok
20:42:22.0031 2276 [ 5D4BC124FAAE6730AC002CDB67BF1A1C ] gusvc C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
20:42:22.0046 2276 gusvc - ok
20:42:22.0140 2276 [ 573C7D0A32852B48F3058CFD8026F511 ] HDAudBus C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
20:42:22.0140 2276 HDAudBus - ok
20:42:22.0265 2276 [ 4FCCA060DFE0C51A09DD5C3843888BCD ] helpsvc C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\pchsvc.dll
20:42:22.0265 2276 helpsvc - ok
20:42:22.0265 2276 HidServ - ok
20:42:22.0296 2276 [ CCF82C5EC8A7326C3066DE870C06DAF1 ] hidusb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
20:42:22.0296 2276 hidusb - ok
20:42:22.0359 2276 [ 8878BD685E490239777BFE51320B88E9 ] hkmsvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmsvc.dll
20:42:22.0359 2276 hkmsvc - ok
20:42:22.0359 2276 hpn - ok
20:42:22.0484 2276 [ F80A415EF82CD06FFAF0D971528EAD38 ] HTTP C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
20:42:22.0484 2276 HTTP - ok
20:42:22.0515 2276 [ 6100A808600F44D999CEBDEF8841C7A3 ] HTTPFilter C:\WINDOWS\System32\w3ssl.dll
20:42:22.0515 2276 HTTPFilter - ok
20:42:22.0515 2276 i2omgmt - ok
20:42:22.0515 2276 i2omp - ok
20:42:22.0562 2276 [ 4A0B06AA8943C1E332520F7440C0AA30 ] i8042prt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
20:42:22.0562 2276 i8042prt - ok
20:42:24.0796 2276 [ 48846B31BE5A4FA662CCFDE7A1BA86B9 ] ialm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys
20:42:24.0828 2276 ialm - ok
20:42:24.0937 2276 [ 6F95324909B502E2651442C1548AB12F ] IDriverT C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
20:42:24.0937 2276 IDriverT - ok
20:42:25.0312 2276 [ C01AC32DC5C03076CFB852CB5DA5229C ] idsvc c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
20:42:25.0312 2276 idsvc - ok
20:42:25.0359 2276 [ 083A052659F5310DD8B6A6CB05EDCF8E ] Imapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
20:42:25.0359 2276 Imapi - ok
20:42:25.0453 2276 [ 30DEAF54A9755BB8546168CFE8A6B5E1 ] ImapiService C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
20:42:25.0453 2276 ImapiService - ok
20:42:25.0468 2276 ini910u - ok
20:42:27.0406 2276 [ 9037C8BD3E896D7F2803A171FDEAEEF4 ] IntcAzAudAddService C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
20:42:27.0437 2276 IntcAzAudAddService - ok
20:42:27.0453 2276 IntelIde - ok
20:42:27.0484 2276 [ 8C953733D8F36EB2133F5BB58808B66B ] intelppm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
20:42:27.0484 2276 intelppm - ok
20:42:27.0531 2276 [ 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 ] Ip6Fw C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
20:42:27.0531 2276 Ip6Fw - ok
20:42:27.0562 2276 [ 731F22BA402EE4B62748ADAF6363C182 ] IpFilterDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
20:42:27.0562 2276 IpFilterDriver - ok
20:42:27.0578 2276 [ B87AB476DCF76E72010632B5550955F5 ] IpInIp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
20:42:27.0578 2276 IpInIp - ok
20:42:27.0656 2276 [ CC748EA12C6EFFDE940EE98098BF96BB ] IpNat C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
20:42:27.0656 2276 IpNat - ok
20:42:28.0000 2276 [ 57EDB35EA2FECA88F8B17C0C095C9A56 ] iPod Service C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
20:42:28.0000 2276 iPod Service - ok
20:42:28.0062 2276 [ 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 ] IPSec C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
20:42:28.0062 2276 IPSec - ok
20:42:28.0093 2276 [ C93C9FF7B04D772627A3646D89F7BF89 ] IRENUM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
20:42:28.0093 2276 IRENUM - ok
20:42:28.0140 2276 [ 05A299EC56E52649B1CF2FC52D20F2D7 ] isapnp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
20:42:28.0140 2276 isapnp - ok
20:42:28.0281 2276 [ C2C1660DDCC9BD67EB98D6D5F91C107F ] JavaQuickStarterService C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
20:42:28.0281 2276 JavaQuickStarterService - ok
20:42:28.0296 2276 [ 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 ] Kbdclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
20:42:28.0296 2276 Kbdclass - ok
20:42:28.0375 2276 [ 692BCF44383D056AED41B045A323D378 ] kmixer C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
20:42:28.0375 2276 kmixer - ok
20:42:28.0453 2276 [ B467646C54CC746128904E1654C750C1 ] KSecDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
20:42:28.0453 2276 KSecDD - ok
20:42:28.0515 2276 [ 3A7C3CBE5D96B8AE96CE81F0B22FB527 ] lanmanserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.dll
20:42:28.0531 2276 lanmanserver - ok
20:42:28.0609 2276 [ A8888A5327621856C0CEC4E385F69309 ] lanmanworkstation C:\WINDOWS\System32\wkssvc.dll
20:42:28.0609 2276 lanmanworkstation - ok
20:42:28.0609 2276 lbrtfdc - ok
20:42:28.0750 2276 [ A9033333ED0C188EFA567BC2341763F8 ] LexBceS C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
20:42:28.0765 2276 LexBceS - ok
20:42:28.0796 2276 [ A7DB739AE99A796D91580147E919CC59 ] LmHosts C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmhsvc.dll
20:42:28.0796 2276 LmHosts - ok
20:42:28.0843 2276 [ 1A7DB7A00A4B0D8DA24CD691A4547291 ] LVPr2Mon C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2Mon.sys
20:42:28.0843 2276 LVPr2Mon - ok
20:42:28.0968 2276 [ 0DDFDCAA92C7F553328DB06BA599BEA9 ] LVPrcSrv C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
20:42:28.0968 2276 LVPrcSrv - ok
20:42:29.0125 2276 [ 11F714F85530A2BD134074DC30E99FCA ] MDM C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
20:42:29.0125 2276 MDM - ok
20:42:29.0171 2276 [ 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 ] Messenger C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsvc.dll
20:42:29.0171 2276 Messenger - ok
20:42:29.0203 2276 [ 783F9FFE9CBFA9727B8A6D53EF1EBBA5 ] mmc_2K C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mmc_2K.sys
20:42:29.0203 2276 mmc_2K - ok
20:42:29.0234 2276 [ 4AE068242760A1FB6E1A44BF4E16AFA6 ] mnmdd C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
20:42:29.0234 2276 mnmdd - ok
20:42:29.0281 2276 [ D18F1F0C101D06A1C1ADF26EED16FCDD ] mnmsrvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
20:42:29.0281 2276 mnmsrvc - ok
20:42:29.0312 2276 [ DFCBAD3CEC1C5F964962AE10E0BCC8E1 ] Modem C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
20:42:29.0312 2276 Modem - ok
20:42:29.0859 2276 [ 9FA7207D1B1ADEAD88AE8EED9CDBBAA5 ] Monfilt C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys
20:42:29.0875 2276 Monfilt - ok
20:42:29.0906 2276 [ 35C9E97194C8CFB8430125F8DBC34D04 ] Mouclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
20:42:29.0906 2276 Mouclass - ok
20:42:29.0921 2276 [ B1C303E17FB9D46E87A98E4BA6769685 ] mouhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
20:42:29.0921 2276 mouhid - ok
20:42:29.0968 2276 [ A80B9A0BAD1B73637DBCBBA7DF72D3FD ] MountMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
20:42:29.0968 2276 MountMgr - ok
20:42:30.0046 2276 [ 8BE15F71DE6FF33FC56DCDE7B2B9EFE8 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
20:42:30.0046 2276 MozillaMaintenance - ok
20:42:30.0046 2276 mraid35x - ok
20:42:30.0156 2276 [ 11D42BB6206F33FBB3BA0288D3EF81BD ] MRxDAV C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
20:42:30.0156 2276 MRxDAV - ok
20:42:30.0343 2276 [ 7D304A5EB4344EBEEAB53A2FE3FFB9F0 ] MRxSmb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
20:42:30.0343 2276 MRxSmb - ok
20:42:30.0375 2276 [ A137F1470499A205ABBB9AAFB3B6F2B1 ] MSDTC C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
20:42:30.0375 2276 MSDTC - ok
20:42:30.0406 2276 [ C941EA2454BA8350021D774DAF0F1027 ] Msfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
20:42:30.0406 2276 Msfs - ok
20:42:30.0406 2276 MSIServer - ok
20:42:30.0421 2276 [ D1575E71568F4D9E14CA56B7B0453BF1 ] MSKSSRV C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
20:42:30.0421 2276 MSKSSRV - ok
20:42:30.0453 2276 [ 325BB26842FC7CCC1FCCE2C457317F3E ] MSPCLOCK C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
20:42:30.0453 2276 MSPCLOCK - ok
20:42:30.0468 2276 [ BAD59648BA099DA4A17680B39730CB3D ] MSPQM C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
20:42:30.0468 2276 MSPQM - ok
20:42:30.0500 2276 [ AF5F4F3F14A8EA2C26DE30F7A1E17136 ] mssmbios C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
20:42:30.0500 2276 mssmbios - ok
20:42:30.0546 2276 [ E53736A9E30C45FA9E7B5EAC55056D1D ] MSTEE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
20:42:30.0546 2276 MSTEE - ok
20:42:30.0640 2276 [ 56EFF572573E66BAE3599B3C615C3853 ] MtxDma0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MtxDma0.sys
20:42:30.0640 2276 MtxDma0 - ok
20:42:30.0703 2276 [ DE6A75F5C270E756C5508D94B6CF68F5 ] Mup C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
20:42:30.0703 2276 Mup - ok
20:42:30.0750 2276 [ 5B50F1B2A2ED47D560577B221DA734DB ] NABTSFEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
20:42:30.0750 2276 NABTSFEC - ok
20:42:30.0890 2276 [ 0102140028FAD045756796E1C685D695 ] napagent C:\WINDOWS\System32\qagentrt.dll
20:42:30.0890 2276 napagent - ok
20:42:30.0984 2276 [ 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D ] NDIS C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
20:42:30.0984 2276 NDIS - ok
20:42:31.0000 2276 [ 7FF1F1FD8609C149AA432F95A8163D97 ] NdisIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
20:42:31.0000 2276 NdisIP - ok
20:42:31.0031 2276 [ 0109C4F3850DFBAB279542515386AE22 ] NdisTapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
20:42:31.0031 2276 NdisTapi - ok
20:42:31.0062 2276 [ F927A4434C5028758A842943EF1A3849 ] Ndisuio C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
20:42:31.0062 2276 Ndisuio - ok
20:42:31.0125 2276 [ EDC1531A49C80614B2CFDA43CA8659AB ] NdisWan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
20:42:31.0125 2276 NdisWan - ok
20:42:31.0156 2276 [ 9282BD12DFB069D3889EB3FCC1000A9B ] NDProxy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
20:42:31.0156 2276 NDProxy - ok
20:42:31.0171 2276 [ 5D81CF9A2F1A3A756B66CF684911CDF0 ] NetBIOS C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
20:42:31.0171 2276 NetBIOS - ok
20:42:31.0265 2276 [ 74B2B2F5BEA5E9A3DC021D685551BD3D ] NetBT C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
20:42:31.0265 2276 NetBT - ok
20:42:31.0328 2276 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDE C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
20:42:31.0343 2276 NetDDE - ok
20:42:31.0390 2276 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDEdsdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
20:42:31.0390 2276 NetDDEdsdm - ok
20:42:31.0421 2276 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] Netlogon C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:42:31.0421 2276 Netlogon - ok
20:42:31.0531 2276 [ 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE ] Netman C:\WINDOWS\System32\netman.dll
20:42:31.0531 2276 Netman - ok
20:42:31.0609 2276 [ D34612C5D02D026535B3095D620626AE ] NetTcpPortSharing c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
20:42:31.0609 2276 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
20:42:31.0734 2276 [ 943337D786A56729263071623BBB9DE5 ] Nla C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
20:42:31.0734 2276 Nla - ok
20:42:31.0750 2276 [ 3182D64AE053D6FB034F44B6DEF8034A ] Npfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
20:42:31.0750 2276 Npfs - ok
20:42:32.0000 2276 [ 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA ] Ntfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
20:42:32.0000 2276 Ntfs - ok
20:42:32.0031 2276 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] NtLmSsp C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:42:32.0031 2276 NtLmSsp - ok
20:42:32.0265 2276 [ 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 ] NtmsSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
20:42:32.0265 2276 NtmsSvc - ok
20:42:32.0296 2276 [ 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD ] Null C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
20:42:32.0296 2276 Null - ok
20:42:32.0343 2276 [ B305F3FAD35083837EF46A0BBCE2FC57 ] NwlnkFlt  C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
20:42:32.0343 2276 NwlnkFlt - ok
20:42:32.0359 2276 [ C99B3415198D1AAB7227F2C88FD664B9 ] NwlnkFwd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
20:42:32.0359 2276 NwlnkFwd - ok
20:42:32.0421 2276 [ 7A56CF3E3F12E8AF599963B16F50FB6A ] ose C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
20:42:32.0437 2276 ose - ok
20:42:32.0484 2276 [ 5575FAF8F97CE5E713D108C2A58D7C7C ] Parport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
20:42:32.0500 2276 Parport - ok
20:42:32.0531 2276 [ BEB3BA25197665D82EC7065B724171C6 ] PartMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
20:42:32.0531 2276 PartMgr - ok
20:42:32.0562 2276 [ 70E98B3FD8E963A6A46A2E6247E0BEA1 ] ParVdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
20:42:32.0562 2276 ParVdm - ok
20:42:32.0625 2276 [ A219903CCF74233761D92BEF471A07B1 ] PCI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
20:42:32.0625 2276 PCI - ok
20:42:32.0625 2276 PCIDump - ok
20:42:32.0656 2276 [ CCF5F451BB1A5A2A522A76E670000FF0 ] PCIIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
20:42:32.0656 2276 PCIIde - ok
20:42:32.0718 2276 [ 9E89EF60E9EE05E3F2EEF2DA7397F1C1 ] Pcmcia C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
20:42:32.0718 2276 Pcmcia - ok
20:42:33.0015 2276 [ 984FCAF5834BDEA232822EF5CA20EC4E ] PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
20:42:33.0031 2276 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc - ok
20:42:33.0031 2276 PDCOMP - ok
20:42:33.0031 2276 PDFRAME - ok
20:42:33.0031 2276 PDRELI - ok
20:42:33.0031 2276 PDRFRAME - ok
20:42:33.0046 2276 perc2 - ok
20:42:33.0046 2276 perc2hib - ok
20:42:34.0093 2276 [ DD184D9ADFE2A8A21741DBDFE9E22F5C ] PID_PEPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LV302V32.SYS
20:42:34.0093 2276 PID_PEPI - ok
20:42:34.0156 2276 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] PlugPlay C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:42:34.0156 2276 PlugPlay - ok
20:42:34.0171 2276 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] PolicyAgent C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:42:34.0171 2276 PolicyAgent - ok
20:42:34.0218 2276 [ EFEEC01B1D3CF84F16DDD24D9D9D8F99 ] PptpMiniport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
20:42:34.0218 2276 PptpMiniport - ok
20:42:34.0250 2276 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] ProtectedStorage C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:42:34.0250 2276 ProtectedStorage - ok
20:42:34.0296 2276 [ 09298EC810B07E5D582CB3A3F9255424 ] PSched C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
20:42:34.0296 2276 PSched - ok
20:42:34.0296 2276 [ 80D317BD1C3DBC5D4FE7B1678C60CADD ] Ptilink C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
20:42:34.0296 2276 Ptilink - ok
20:42:34.0375 2276 [ 204F26A7511652D26DDAE9F17A68ADD1 ] pwd_2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pwd_2k.sys
20:42:34.0375 2276 pwd_2k - ok
20:42:34.0437 2276 [ 0457E25BB122B854E267CF552DCDC370 ] PxHelp20 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys
20:42:34.0437 2276 PxHelp20 - ok
20:42:34.0437 2276 ql1080 - ok
20:42:34.0437 2276 Ql10wnt - ok
20:42:34.0453 2276 ql12160 - ok
20:42:34.0453 2276 ql1240 - ok
20:42:34.0453 2276 ql1280 - ok
20:42:34.0468 2276 [ FE0D99D6F31E4FAD8159F690D68DED9C ] RasAcd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
20:42:34.0468 2276 RasAcd - ok
20:42:34.0531 2276 [ AD188BE7BDF94E8DF4CA0A55C00A5073 ] RasAuto C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasauto.dll
20:42:34.0531 2276 RasAuto - ok
20:42:34.0578 2276 [ 11B4A627BC9614B885C4969BFA5FF8A6 ] Rasl2tp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
20:42:34.0578 2276 Rasl2tp - ok
20:42:34.0671 2276 [ 76A9A3CBEADD68CC57CDA5E1D7448235 ] RasMan C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmans.dll
20:42:34.0687 2276 RasMan - ok
20:42:34.0718 2276 [ 5BC962F2654137C9909C3D4603587DEE ] RasPppoe C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
20:42:34.0718 2276 RasPppoe - ok
20:42:34.0734 2276 [ FDBB1D60066FCFBB7452FD8F9829B242 ] Raspti C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
20:42:34.0734 2276 Raspti - ok
20:42:34.0812 2276 [ 7AD224AD1A1437FE28D89CF22B17780A ] Rdbss C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
20:42:34.0812 2276 Rdbss - ok
20:42:34.0828 2276 [ 4912D5B403614CE99C28420F75353332 ] RDPCDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
20:42:34.0828 2276 RDPCDD - ok
20:42:34.0921 2276 [ 43AF5212BD8FB5BA6EED9754358BD8F7 ] RDPWD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
20:42:34.0921 2276 RDPWD - ok
20:42:34.0984 2276 [ 3C37BF86641BDA977C3BF8A840F3B7FA ] RDSessMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
20:42:35.0000 2276 RDSessMgr - ok
20:42:35.0046 2276 [ F828DD7E1419B6653894A8F97A0094C5 ] redbook C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
20:42:35.0046 2276 redbook - ok
20:42:35.0093 2276 [ 7E699FF5F59B5D9DE5390E3C34C67CF5 ] RemoteAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprdim.dll
20:42:35.0093 2276 RemoteAccess - ok
20:42:35.0265 2276 [ C8E8BD83CDCAE4E8615B143A1A99E557 ] RoxLiveShare C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe
20:42:35.0265 2276 RoxLiveShare - ok
20:42:35.0625 2276 [ F8076ABDA4B2A04983CBFBBC910F5477 ] RoxMediaDB C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
20:42:35.0625 2276 RoxMediaDB - ok
20:42:35.0671 2276 [ EA55292F82D5B3F932D13EAE4C84A0B1 ] RoxUPnPRenderer C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe
20:42:35.0671 2276 RoxUPnPRenderer - ok
20:42:35.0906 2276 [ 8233134765970AECD4A338FE09D19516 ] RoxUpnpServer C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe
20:42:35.0906 2276 RoxUpnpServer - ok
20:42:36.0015 2276 [ 99120CD3351D989107DAABE735998792 ] RoxWatch C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
20:42:36.0015 2276 RoxWatch - ok
20:42:36.0062 2276 [ AAED593F84AFA419BBAE8572AF87CF6A ] RpcLocator C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
20:42:36.0062 2276 RpcLocator - ok
20:42:36.0234 2276 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] RpcSs C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcss.dll
20:42:36.0234 2276 RpcSs - ok
20:42:36.0343 2276 [ 471B3F9741D762ABE75E9DEEA4787E47 ] RSVP C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
20:42:36.0343 2276 RSVP - ok
20:42:36.0453 2276 [ CB9310A5A910648D359C99A857E22A54 ] RTLE8023xp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys
20:42:36.0453 2276 RTLE8023xp - ok
20:42:36.0500 2276 [ 01E9138C7FD8CA87D07465DCE38DECB5 ] RxFilter C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RxFilter.sys
20:42:36.0500 2276 RxFilter - ok
20:42:36.0515 2276 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] SamSs C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
20:42:36.0515 2276 SamSs - ok
20:42:36.0562 2276 [ 86D007E7A654B9A71D1D7D856B104353 ] SCardSvr C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
20:42:36.0578 2276 SCardSvr - ok
20:42:36.0671 2276 [ 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA ] Schedule C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
20:42:36.0671 2276 Schedule - ok
20:42:36.0703 2276 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] Secdrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
20:42:36.0703 2276 Secdrv - ok
20:42:36.0750 2276 [ CBE612E2BB6A10E3563336191EDA1250 ] seclogon C:\WINDOWS\System32\seclogon.dll
20:42:36.0750 2276 seclogon - ok
20:42:36.0781 2276 [ 7FDD5D0684ECA8C1F68B4D99D124DCD0 ] SENS C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
20:42:36.0781 2276 SENS - ok
20:42:36.0796 2276 [ 0F29512CCD6BEAD730039FB4BD2C85CE ] serenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
20:42:36.0796 2276 serenum - ok
20:42:36.0828 2276 [ CCA207A8896D4C6A0C9CE29A4AE411A7 ] Serial C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
20:42:36.0843 2276 Serial - ok
20:42:36.0890 2276 [ 8E6B8C671615D126FDC553D1E2DE5562 ] Sfloppy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
20:42:36.0890 2276 Sfloppy - ok
20:42:37.0046 2276 [ 83F41D0D89645D7235C051AB1D9523AC ] SharedAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipnathlp.dll
20:42:37.0046 2276 SharedAccess - ok
20:42:37.0109 2276 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] ShellHWDetection C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:42:37.0109 2276 ShellHWDetection - ok
20:42:37.0109 2276 Simbad - ok
20:42:37.0234 2276 [ EA396139541706B4B433641D62EA53CE ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
20:42:37.0234 2276 SkypeUpdate - ok
20:42:37.0296 2276 [ 866D538EBE33709A5C9F5C62B73B7D14 ] SLIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
20:42:37.0296 2276 SLIP - ok
20:42:37.0296 2276 Sparrow - ok
20:42:37.0328 2276 [ AB8B92451ECB048A4D1DE7C3FFCB4A9F ] splitter C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
20:42:37.0328 2276 splitter - ok
20:42:37.0390 2276 [ 60784F891563FB1B767F70117FC2428F ] Spooler C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
20:42:37.0406 2276 Spooler - ok
20:42:37.0453 2276 [ 76BB022C2FB6902FD5BDD4F78FC13A5D ] sr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
20:42:37.0453 2276 sr - ok
20:42:37.0546 2276 [ 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 ] srservice C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
20:42:37.0546 2276 srservice - ok
20:42:37.0703 2276 [ 47DDFC2F003F7F9F0592C6874962A2E7 ] Srv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
20:42:37.0703 2276 Srv - ok
20:42:37.0765 2276 [ 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 ] SSDPSRV C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
20:42:37.0765 2276 SSDPSRV - ok
20:42:37.0921 2276 [ 8BAD69CBAC032D4BBACFCE0306174C30 ] stisvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
20:42:37.0921 2276 stisvc - ok
20:42:37.0984 2276 [ 77813007BA6265C4B6098187E6ED79D2 ] streamip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
20:42:37.0984 2276 streamip - ok
20:42:38.0015 2276 [ 3941D127AEF12E93ADDF6FE6EE027E0F ] swenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
20:42:38.0015 2276 swenum - ok
20:42:38.0046 2276 [ 8CE882BCC6CF8A62F2B2323D95CB3D01 ] swmidi C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
20:42:38.0046 2276 swmidi - ok
20:42:38.0046 2276 SwPrv - ok
20:42:38.0046 2276 symc810 - ok
20:42:38.0062 2276 symc8xx - ok
20:42:38.0062 2276 sym_hi - ok
20:42:38.0062 2276 sym_u3 - ok
20:42:38.0093 2276 [ 8B83F3ED0F1688B4958F77CD6D2BF290 ] sysaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
20:42:38.0093 2276 sysaudio - ok
20:42:38.0156 2276 [ C7ABBC59B43274B1109DF6B24D617051 ] SysmonLog C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
20:42:38.0156 2276 SysmonLog - ok
20:42:38.0265 2276 [ 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 ] TapiSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll
20:42:38.0265 2276 TapiSrv - ok
20:42:38.0453 2276 [ 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D ] Tcpip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
20:42:38.0453 2276 Tcpip - ok
20:42:38.0484 2276 [ 6471A66807F5E104E4885F5B67349397 ] TDPIPE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
20:42:38.0484 2276 TDPIPE - ok
20:42:38.0515 2276 [ C56B6D0402371CF3700EB322EF3AAF61 ] TDTCP C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
20:42:38.0515 2276 TDTCP - ok
20:42:38.0546 2276 [ 88155247177638048422893737429D9E ] TermDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
20:42:38.0546 2276 TermDD - ok
20:42:38.0718 2276 [ FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F ] TermService C:\WINDOWS\System32\termsrv.dll
20:42:38.0718 2276 TermService - ok
20:42:38.0796 2276 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] Themes C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
20:42:38.0796 2276 Themes - ok
20:42:38.0796 2276 TosIde - ok
20:42:38.0875 2276 [ 55BCA12F7F523D35CA3CB833C725F54E ] TrkWks C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
20:42:38.0875 2276 TrkWks - ok
20:42:38.0921 2276 [ 5787B80C2E3C5E2F56C2A233D91FA2C9 ] Udfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
20:42:38.0921 2276 Udfs - ok
20:42:38.0937 2276 ultra - ok
20:42:39.0093 2276 [ 402DDC88356B1BAC0EE3DD1580C76A31 ] Update C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
20:42:39.0093 2276 Update - ok
20:42:39.0218 2276 [ 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 ] upnphost C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnphost.dll
20:42:39.0218 2276 upnphost - ok
20:42:39.0250 2276 [ 05365FB38FCA1E98F7A566AAAF5D1815 ] UPS C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
20:42:39.0250 2276 UPS - ok
20:42:39.0312 2276 [ E919708DB44ED8543A7C017953148330 ] usbaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
20:42:39.0312 2276 usbaudio - ok
20:42:39.0359 2276 [ 173F317CE0DB8E21322E71B7E60A27E8 ] usbccgp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
20:42:39.0359 2276 usbccgp - ok
20:42:39.0406 2276 [ 65DCF09D0E37D4C6B11B5B0B76D470A7 ] usbehci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
20:42:39.0406 2276 usbehci - ok
20:42:39.0453 2276 [ 1AB3CDDE553B6E064D2E754EFE20285C ] usbhub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
20:42:39.0453 2276 usbhub - ok
20:42:39.0484 2276 [ A717C8721046828520C9EDF31288FC00 ] usbprint C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
20:42:39.0484 2276 usbprint - ok
20:42:39.0515 2276 [ A0B8CF9DEB1184FBDD20784A58FA75D4 ] usbscan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
20:42:39.0515 2276 usbscan - ok
20:42:39.0546 2276 [ A32426D9B14A089EAA1D922E0C5801A9 ] USBSTOR C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
20:42:39.0546 2276 USBSTOR - ok
20:42:39.0578 2276 [ 26496F9DEE2D787FC3E61AD54821FFE6 ] usbuhci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
20:42:39.0593 2276 usbuhci - ok
20:42:39.0609 2276 [ 0D3A8FAFCEACD8B7625CD549757A7DF1 ] VgaSave C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
20:42:39.0609 2276 VgaSave - ok
20:42:39.0609 2276 ViaIde - ok
20:42:39.0656 2276 [ 4C8FCB5CC53AAB716D810740FE59D025 ] VolSnap C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
20:42:39.0656 2276 VolSnap - ok
20:42:39.0812 2276 [ 7A9DB3A67C333BF0BD42E42B8596854B ] VSS C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
20:42:39.0812 2276 VSS - ok
20:42:39.0812 2276 vToolbarUpdater12.2.6 - ok
20:42:39.0906 2276 [ 54AF4B1D5459500EF0937F6D33B1914F ] W32Time C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
20:42:39.0906 2276 W32Time - ok
20:42:39.0953 2276 [ E20B95BAEDB550F32DD489265C1DA1F6 ] Wanarp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
20:42:39.0953 2276 Wanarp - ok
20:42:39.0968 2276 WDICA - ok
20:42:40.0000 2276 [ 6768ACF64B18196494413695F0C3A00F ] wdmaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
20:42:40.0000 2276 wdmaud - ok
20:42:40.0062 2276 [ 77A354E28153AD2D5E120A5A8687BC06 ] WebClient C:\WINDOWS\System32\webclnt.dll
20:42:40.0062 2276 WebClient - ok
20:42:40.0140 2276 [ F45DD1E1365D857DD08BC23563370D0E ] WinDefend C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
20:42:40.0140 2276 WinDefend - ok
20:42:40.0265 2276 [ 2D0E4ED081963804CCC196A0929275B5 ] winmgmt C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
20:42:40.0265 2276 winmgmt - ok
20:42:40.0296 2276 [ C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D ] WmdmPmSN C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSNSv.dll
20:42:40.0296 2276 WmdmPmSN - ok
20:42:40.0375 2276 [ E0673F1106E62A68D2257E376079F821 ] WmiApSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
20:42:40.0375 2276 WmiApSrv - ok
20:42:40.0765 2276 [ F74E3D9A7FA9556C3BBB14D4E5E63D3B ] WMPNetworkSvc C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe
20:42:40.0781 2276 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
20:42:40.0828 2276 [ CF4DEF1BF66F06964DC0D91844239104 ] WpdUsb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wpdusb.sys
20:42:40.0828 2276 WpdUsb - ok
20:42:40.0875 2276 [ 6ABE6E225ADB5A751622A9CC3BC19CE8 ] WS2IFSL C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
20:42:40.0890 2276 WS2IFSL - ok
20:42:40.0953 2276 [ 7C278E6408D1DCE642230C0585A854D5 ] wscsvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
20:42:40.0953 2276 wscsvc - ok
20:42:40.0984 2276 [ C98B39829C2BBD34E454150633C62C78 ] WSTCODEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
20:42:40.0984 2276 WSTCODEC - ok
20:42:41.0015 2276 [ 35321FB577CDC98CE3EB3A3EB9E4610A ] wuauserv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
20:42:41.0015 2276 wuauserv - ok
20:42:41.0078 2276 [ F15FEAFFFBB3644CCC80C5DA584E6311 ] WudfPf C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys
20:42:41.0078 2276 WudfPf - ok
20:42:41.0156 2276 [ 28B524262BCE6DE1F7EF9F510BA3985B ] WudfRd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys
20:42:41.0156 2276 WudfRd - ok
20:42:41.0187 2276 [ 05231C04253C5BC30B26CBAAE680ED89 ] WudfSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
20:42:41.0187 2276 WudfSvc - ok
20:42:41.0406 2276 [ 81DC3F549F44B1C1FFF022DEC9ECF30B ] WZCSVC C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsvc.dll
20:42:41.0406 2276 WZCSVC - ok
20:42:41.0484 2276 [ 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 ] xmlprov C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprov.dll
20:42:41.0500 2276 xmlprov - ok
20:42:41.0500 2276 ================ Scan global ===============================
20:42:41.0546 2276 [ 42F1F4C0AFB08410E5F02D4B13EBB623 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
20:42:41.0671 2276 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
20:42:41.0781 2276 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
20:42:41.0843 2276 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
20:42:41.0843 2276 [Global] - ok
20:42:41.0843 2276 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
20:42:41.0859 2276 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
20:42:42.0140 2276 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
20:42:42.0140 2276 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
20:42:42.0140 2276 [ 4704CD823500F3B68D72DC6892A2552B ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
20:42:42.0140 2276 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
20:42:42.0156 2276 ============================================================
20:42:42.0156 2276 Scan finished
20:42:42.0156 2276 ============================================================
20:42:42.0156 2532 Detected object count: 0
20:42:42.0156 2532 Actual detected object count: 0


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Said there were no threats found, but there is the report anyway.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run the following on-line scanner. Note that you must use Internet Explorer to perform the scan.

Note: If you're running a 64-bit system you have to choose the 32-bit option in IE. To do that, go to the Start Menu and right-click the Internet Explorer (32-bit) icon and then select 'Run as administrator' from the right-click menu.

http://www.eset.com/online-scanner

Accept the Terms of Use and then press the Start button

Allow the ActiveX control to be installed.

Put a check by Remove found threats and then run the scan.

When the scan is finished, you will see the results in a window.

A log.txt file is created here: C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\log.txt.

Open the log file with Notepad and copy and paste the contents here please.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

C:\AOL Instant Messenger\AIM.exe Win32/Adware.WBug.A application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]\components\lptlf.dll a variant of Win32/Adware.Gamevance.BR application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\lptlf.dll a variant of Win32/Adware.Gamevance.BR application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Unused Desktop Shortcuts\My Documents\CouponPrinter.exe probably a variant of Win32/Adware.Softomate.AD application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Unused Desktop Shortcuts\My Documents\MyFunCardsSetup2.1.60.1.exe a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.O application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\MyFunCardsSetup2.1.60.1.exe a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.O application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\AudioConverterSetup(1).exe a variant of Win32/InstallCore.AF application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\AudioConverterSetup.exe a variant of Win32/InstallCore.AF application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\OptimizerPro.exe a variant of Win32/SpeedingUpMyPC application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\PopularScreenSavers.exe Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application deleted - quarantined
C:\Program Files\AudioConverter\AudioConverter.exe a variant of Win32/InstallCore.A application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Program Files\AudioConverter\Uninstall\Uninstall.exe a variant of Win32/InstallCore.AF application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\Internet Explorer\msimg32.dll.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3CJpeg.dll.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3DTactl.dll.vir a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.A application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3HISTSW.DLL.vir Win32/FunWeb application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3HTMLMU.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.B application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3HTTPCT.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3IMSTUB.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3POPSWT.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3PSSAVR.SCR.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3REPROX.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3RESTUB.DLL.vir Win32/FunWeb application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SCHMON.EXE.vir Win32/FunWeb application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SCrctr.dll.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SHLLVW.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3WPHOOK.DLL.vir Win32/FunWeb application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3FFXTBR.JAR.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3HTML.DLL.vir a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.F application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3IDLE.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3NTSTBR.JAR.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.Morpheus application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SKIN.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SKPLAY.EXE.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SLSRCH.EXE.vir a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.J application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOESTB.DLL.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\f3PSSavr.scr.vir Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP832\A0115778.dll a variant of Win32/Toolbar.Babylon application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP832\A0115780.exe probably a variant of Win32/Toolbar.Babylon application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122834.dll Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122835.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122836.DLL a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.A application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122837.DLL Win32/FunWeb application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122838.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.B application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122839.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122840.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122841.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122842.SCR Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122843.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122844.DLL Win32/FunWeb application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122845.EXE Win32/FunWeb application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122846.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122847.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122848.DLL Win32/FunWeb application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122850.DLL a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.F application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122851.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122854.DLL Win32/Toolbar.Morpheus application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122855.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122856.EXE Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122857.EXE a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.J application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122858.EXE Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122860.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP882\A0122862.scr Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP886\A0123638.exe Win32/Adware.WBug.A application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP886\A0123639.dll a variant of Win32/Adware.Gamevance.BR application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP886\A0123640.dll a variant of Win32/Adware.Gamevance.BR application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP886\A0123641.exe probably a variant of Win32/Adware.Softomate.AD application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP886\A0123642.exe a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.O application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP886\A0123644.exe a variant of Win32/InstallCore.A application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{6CDF59BD-E5CA-41B0-91D2-1F8EAB252415}\RP886\A0123646.exe a variant of Win32/InstallCore.AF application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\10312012_144953\C_Program Files\LivingPlay Games\lplaytl.dll a variant of Win32/Adware.Gamevance.BR application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\10312012_144953\C_Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.K application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\10312012_144953\C_Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application cleaned by deleting - quarantined


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!! Did I really have all that bad stuff on my computer?? 
How do I keep from getting that again? I see something about AOL/AIM instant messenger..... I like to text people from my computer. Did that give me a virus? I also see something about My Fun Cards and Popular Screen Savers, which I never use, nor have I received a 'fun card' in years.
I have AVG, but I read somewhere that AVAST is better? Advice??
I'm on my way to bed now, but I will explore this more tomorrow morning, do you think this may have done the trick? I'll let you know. THANKS!!!


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

AM..........So far I have 4 tabs open, and no sign has come up telling I'm using too much memory. I still have problems with the sound. I have Pandora Radio playing, and it still has a stutter and a static, a lull every once in a while. The newscasts are still bad, but the guy who said 'you've got mail' sounded fine this morning!!!!
The scanner will still not download my pics from the camera card, but maybe if I 'reinstall' it? Will have to see. 
Could the sound card be bad? Is this what happens when it does go bad?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Aim messenger is just considered adware so there was no virus transmitted there.

The sound card could be bad but it could also be a corrupt driver so we'll check on that possiblity.

Please go to *Sart *- *Run *- type in *dxdiag *and click OK. It will open a screen called DirectX Diagnostic Tool which will run for a minute to collect information from the system. Once it's finished, to the bottom right you will see a button called "Save All Information". Please click on that and save it to Notepad and then copy and paste the contents here.

To answer your question, I would recommend Microsoft Security Essentials for your virus protection.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/5/2012, 20:40:27
Machine name: DIANEXP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D945GCR_
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3318MB RAM
Page File: 1007MB used, 4193MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4926 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-08F0-0CF6A3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0xD6068086
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D606&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5841 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 4/27/2009 19:26:00, 5074944 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: USB Audio Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.5512 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/13/2008 23:15:14, 60032 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0x4

Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5841 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/27/2009 19:26:00, 5074944 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | Location: USB OPTICAL MOUSE
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:24, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 120.3 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160215A

Drive: D:
Model: SONY CD-RW CRX230E
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 22:06:06, 144384 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 151040 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 1670144 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2643968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 27024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 48128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 256536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 530968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 208896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 141848 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 166424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 137752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2334720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4926.dll, 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 147456 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\4&360A6DE&0&00E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.736.0728.2009 (English), 7/28/2009 16:55:00, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 7/8/2009 12:05:20, 73728 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:22 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:20 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 01:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 08:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:50 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:51:34 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 1292288 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:00:21 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:46:38 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:52 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 12:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
ROXIO MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioMP3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,8.00.0001.0076
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.0603
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Arcsoft PutDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcPutDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Roxio VOB Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,RoxioVOBSplitter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft Realtime Mplex Filter,0x00200000,2,1,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0037
Arcsoft Mpeg MPlex Filter,0x00200000,2,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0018
Elecard MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,EMP4Demux.ax,1.03.0002.50803
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0008
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Mpeg Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,NavigatorFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Sony CF AVC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,sjvtdfcf.ax,1.88.0105.12040
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.0602
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Sonic DVD-VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,SonicDVDDashVRNav.dll,1.02.0000.0107
Arcsoft GetDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcGetDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0007
ArcSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,2.04.0002.0016
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3002
Sony CF MP4 File Source,0x00800000,0,1,MP4FileSource.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MainConcept AAC Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdaac.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0001.0004
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,Divxdec.ax,6.00.0000.1571
ArcSoft VideoEffect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ArcVideoEffect.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
CuttlefishSubtitleParser Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CuttlefishSubtitleParser.ax,1.88.0105.12040
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Sony CF AAC decoder,0x00600000,1,1,cfaac.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAC3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft DV Transition,0x00200000,1,1,DVTransition.ax,2.01.0000.0004
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audmf.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,CLAUD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.0602
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0522
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Sonic Cinemaster® MCE Audio Decoder,0x00710000,1,1,CinemasterAudio.DLL,2.05.0004.1414
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Mp3 Encoder (SC),0x00600000,1,1,RxDSMp3Encoder.ax,1.00.0000.0001
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft WMV/ASF Splitter,0x00200000,1,0,ArcWmvSpl.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Mpeg2Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,Mpeg2AudioEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0007
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,8.00.0001.0080
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PsiParser.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft Snapshot Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcSnap.ax,1.00.0000.0016
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft MPEG Splitter,0x00400000,1,2,ArcSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0039
ArcSoft TS Stream,0x00400000,1,2,ArcTSSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0037
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Sonic Cinemaster® DS Video Decoder,0x00710000,2,1,CinemasterVideo.DLL,2.07.0006.9076
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Menu Source Bitmap Filter,0x00200000,0,1,MenuDShowSource.ax,
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio VOB Reader,0x00200000,0,1,RoxioVOBReader.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sonic Cinemaster® DS VCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CinemasterVCDNav.dll,1.00.0000.0179
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgvideo.ax,2.04.0000.0048
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio Thumbnail Extractor,0x00200000,1,0,RoxThumbExtractor.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ArcSoft Mpeg Encode Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

Audio Capture Sources:
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161

Device Control Filters:
Arcsoft Mpeg Mplex Filter,0x00200000,0,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.0530
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,11,1,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What is the make and model of your computer?

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 66 69 72 65 66 6f firefo
0018: 78 2e 65 78 65 20 31 36 x.exe 16
0020: 2e 30 2e 32 2e 34 36 38 .0.2.468
0028: 30 20 69 6e 20 68 75 6e 0 in hun
0030: 67 61 70 70 20 30 2e 30 gapp 0.0
0038: 2e 30 2e 30 20 61 74 20 .0.0 at 
0040: 6f 66 66 73 65 74 20 30 offset 0
0048: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 0000000 

0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 66 69 72 65 66 6f firefo
0018: 78 2e 65 78 65 20 31 36 x.exe 16
0020: 2e 30 2e 32 2e 34 36 38 .0.2.468
0028: 30 20 69 6e 20 68 75 6e 0 in hun
0030: 67 61 70 70 20 30 2e 30 gapp 0.0
0038: 2e 30 2e 30 20 61 74 20 .0.0 at 
0040: 6f 66 66 73 65 74 20 30 offset 0
0048: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 0000000 

0000: 00 00 08 00 02 00 58 00 ......X.
0008: 00 00 00 00 02 00 07 c0 .......À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

0000: 00 00 08 00 02 00 58 00 ......X.
0008: 00 00 00 00 02 00 07 c0 .......À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

This one is Service control Manager event 7006 and won't give me access.
Same with event 7000, it says "the vToolbarUpdater 12.26 service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.

The next one. event 7022.says "the Terminal Services service hung on starting.

NExt one, 7001, says "The Fast User Switching Compatibility service depends on the Terminal Services service which failed to start because of the following error: After starting, the service hung in a start-pending state.

Those were on 11/5

11/6

0000: 00 00 08 00 02 00 58 00 ......X.
0008: 00 00 00 00 02 00 07 c0 .......À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

0000: 00 00 08 00 02 00 58 00 ......X.
0008: 00 00 00 00 02 00 07 c0 .......À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event 7006
The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: Access is denied.

7000 The vToolbarUpdater 12.2.6 service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.

Event 10010
The server (1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF) did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

There were two WARNINGS:
Event 1003, "Your computer was not able to renew its address fron the network from the DHCP server for the NEtwork card with network address 001CC064A301. The following error occurred. The semaphore timeout period has expired. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own fron the network address server.

Event 1007, "Your computer has automatically configured the IP address for the Network Card with network address 001CC064A301. The IP address being used is 169.254.172,191


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Hope I did those right. I don't know what kind of computer I have, my son has updated stuff and replaced things through the years. I don't think any of it is from 1998 anymore. I will have to ask him if he ever replaced the sound card.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's not 1998, it's Windows XP. I just need to know the brand name (HP, Dell, etc.) and the model which should be somewhere on the case.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I meant that I first got the computer in 98, but it's been 're-built' through the years, and also Windows XP was added. The tower has Cybertron on the front. Is that enough? Or do I need to look inside?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, let's try installing a newer version of the Realtek sound driver from the following site:

http://majorgeeks.com/Realtek_High_Definition_Audio_for_2KXP03_d4902.html

Once that's installed reboot the machine and let me know if there's any improvement in the sound.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I messed something up. WHen I went into the site you gave me, I kept getting on all these other places that would scan me, or whatever, and ended up with some UniBlue site wanting to charge me $29 for new drivers. Another RegCleanPro says I have 400 something errors & then an Alert for Advanced system Protector has detected 93 items that I should clean immediately..............I didn't download Advanced System Protector, and somehow I down loaded the other two.

I will try once more to download what you sent me, and hopefully, I will get my sound back????


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Went in a different way, and ended up getting scanned again by a DriverBoost site, and they say I have 20 out of date drivers, and and want me to register to update....I haven't gotten that far yet to see if they want to charge also. I did at least start on the Realtek driver site this time. I thought I downloaded updates on my drivers, but I still have NO SOUND at all now.
I'm sorry, I didn't mean to mess it up..................


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Got in and rolled back to the Realtek, it's still 'warped' but I now have sound. I'm sort of leery about trying to update it again. Should I get rid of all that stuff I downloaded first?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You certainly downloaded a bunch of stuff you don't need. Please uninstall everything you downloaded other than the Realtek driver.

What do you mean that you "rolled back" to Realtek? And what does "warped" mean?

Please run dxdiag again and post the new report so I can see what version of the driver is now installed.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/7/2012, 16:17:46
Machine name: DIANEXP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D945GCR_
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3318MB RAM
Page File: 721MB used, 4479MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4926 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-08F0-0CF6A3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0xD6068086
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D606&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5841 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 4/27/2009 19:26:00, 5074944 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5841 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/27/2009 19:26:00, 5074944 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: USB Audio Device
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.5512 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/13/2008 23:15:14, 60032 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0x4

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | Location: USB OPTICAL MOUSE
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:24, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 119.5 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160215A

Drive: D:
Model: SONY CD-RW CRX230E
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 22:06:06, 144384 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 151040 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 1670144 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2643968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 27024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 48128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 256536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 530968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 208896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 141848 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 166424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 137752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2334720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4926.dll, 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 147456 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\4&360A6DE&0&00E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.736.0728.2009 (English), 7/28/2009 16:55:00, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 7/8/2009 12:05:20, 73728 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:22 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:20 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 01:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 08:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:50 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:51:34 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 1292288 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:00:21 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:46:38 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:52 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 12:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
ROXIO MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioMP3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,8.00.0001.0076
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.0603
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Arcsoft PutDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcPutDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Roxio VOB Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,RoxioVOBSplitter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft Realtime Mplex Filter,0x00200000,2,1,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0037
Arcsoft Mpeg MPlex Filter,0x00200000,2,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0018
Elecard MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,EMP4Demux.ax,1.03.0002.50803
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0008
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Mpeg Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,NavigatorFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Sony CF AVC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,sjvtdfcf.ax,1.88.0105.12040
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.0602
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Sonic DVD-VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,SonicDVDDashVRNav.dll,1.02.0000.0107
Arcsoft GetDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcGetDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0007
ArcSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,2.04.0002.0016
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3002
Sony CF MP4 File Source,0x00800000,0,1,MP4FileSource.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MainConcept AAC Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdaac.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0001.0004
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,Divxdec.ax,6.00.0000.1571
ArcSoft VideoEffect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ArcVideoEffect.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
CuttlefishSubtitleParser Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CuttlefishSubtitleParser.ax,1.88.0105.12040
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Sony CF AAC decoder,0x00600000,1,1,cfaac.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAC3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft DV Transition,0x00200000,1,1,DVTransition.ax,2.01.0000.0004
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audmf.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,CLAUD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.0602
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0522
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Sonic Cinemaster® MCE Audio Decoder,0x00710000,1,1,CinemasterAudio.DLL,2.05.0004.1414
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Mp3 Encoder (SC),0x00600000,1,1,RxDSMp3Encoder.ax,1.00.0000.0001
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft WMV/ASF Splitter,0x00200000,1,0,ArcWmvSpl.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Mpeg2Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,Mpeg2AudioEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0007
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,8.00.0001.0080
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PsiParser.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft Snapshot Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcSnap.ax,1.00.0000.0016
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft MPEG Splitter,0x00400000,1,2,ArcSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0039
ArcSoft TS Stream,0x00400000,1,2,ArcTSSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0037
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Sonic Cinemaster® DS Video Decoder,0x00710000,2,1,CinemasterVideo.DLL,2.07.0006.9076
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Menu Source Bitmap Filter,0x00200000,0,1,MenuDShowSource.ax,
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio VOB Reader,0x00200000,0,1,RoxioVOBReader.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sonic Cinemaster® DS VCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CinemasterVCDNav.dll,1.00.0000.0179
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgvideo.ax,2.04.0000.0048
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio Thumbnail Extractor,0x00200000,1,0,RoxThumbExtractor.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ArcSoft Mpeg Encode Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161

Device Control Filters:
Arcsoft Mpeg Mplex Filter,0x00200000,0,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.0530
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,11,1,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I haven't tried to download the Realtek driver because it sent me to the other places, downloaded them and wanted me to register first.
I went into 'my computer' and saw that I had no driver or anything for sound, and I found an option to 'rollback' to what I had before, so I did. Warped just means the sound goes sluggish and lulls, and it still gargles.
I undid all those things I accidentally downloaded, and now the computer takes like 10 minutes to boot, and is really slow. I guess I undid some of what I fixed...........we were so close, and now I messed it up again. I don't think I should go back to the Realtek site you gave me again........
It WAS working really well too. Is there another way to download the Realtek driver?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How did you undo those things?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I did the "uninstall' on each of them.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK. Why don't you want to download that driver? You just have to click on "[email protected]" under Download Locations.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, I guess I was scared I was going to download all the other stuff like before. 
I did it earlier this evening before I went out, and it didn't seem to do anything, even though it did download. And I just did it again, in case I didn't do it right, and I'm going to bed and shutting it down (since they want me to restart it), and hopefully it'll be "all better" in the morning!!!!!???
I will let you know.
Again I really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess I really messed up when I accidentally downloaded those other programs. It takes my computer over 5 minutes to boot (it's still doing it) and two errors come up.
One says Crogrom Files\uniblue\Driver Scanner PYTHON 27.DLL
The other says: The specified module could not be found: LoadLibrary (pythondll) failed.

Also the drive download did not change my sound. One of the things I noticed, also is that if it's a video I'm watching with sound, the video 'lulls' or 'slurs' also along with the sound. Could that be another kind of driver?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run dxdiag again and post the new report.

Also, please run DDS again and post the new logs.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/8/2012, 12:29:19
Machine name: DIANEXP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D945GCR_
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3318MB RAM
Page File: 889MB used, 4311MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file igxprd32.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: The file RtkHDAud.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
 Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4926 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-08F0-0CF6A3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0xD6068086
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D606&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: No
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 16:54:20, 6141584 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 16:54:20, 6141584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: USB Audio Device
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.5512 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/13/2008 23:15:14, 60032 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0x4

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | Location: USB OPTICAL MOUSE
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:24, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 118.8 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160215A

Drive: D:
Model: SONY CD-RW CRX230E
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 22:06:06, 144384 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 151040 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 1670144 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2643968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 27024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 48128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 256536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 530968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 208896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 141848 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 166424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 137752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2334720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4926.dll, 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 147456 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\4&360A6DE&0&00E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.736.0728.2009 (English), 7/28/2009 16:55:00, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 7/8/2009 12:05:20, 73728 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:22 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:20 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 01:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 08:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:50 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:51:34 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 1292288 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:00:21 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:52 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 12:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
ROXIO MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioMP3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,8.00.0001.0076
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.0603
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Arcsoft PutDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcPutDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Roxio VOB Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,RoxioVOBSplitter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft Realtime Mplex Filter,0x00200000,2,1,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0037
Arcsoft Mpeg MPlex Filter,0x00200000,2,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0018
Elecard MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,EMP4Demux.ax,1.03.0002.50803
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0008
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Mpeg Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,NavigatorFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Sony CF AVC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,sjvtdfcf.ax,1.88.0105.12040
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.0602
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Sonic DVD-VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,SonicDVDDashVRNav.dll,1.02.0000.0107
Arcsoft GetDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcGetDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0007
ArcSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,2.04.0002.0016
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3002
Sony CF MP4 File Source,0x00800000,0,1,MP4FileSource.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MainConcept AAC Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdaac.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0001.0004
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,Divxdec.ax,6.00.0000.1571
ArcSoft VideoEffect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ArcVideoEffect.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
CuttlefishSubtitleParser Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CuttlefishSubtitleParser.ax,1.88.0105.12040
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Sony CF AAC decoder,0x00600000,1,1,cfaac.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAC3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft DV Transition,0x00200000,1,1,DVTransition.ax,2.01.0000.0004
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audmf.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,CLAUD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.0602
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0522
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Sonic Cinemaster® MCE Audio Decoder,0x00710000,1,1,CinemasterAudio.DLL,2.05.0004.1414
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Mp3 Encoder (SC),0x00600000,1,1,RxDSMp3Encoder.ax,1.00.0000.0001
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft WMV/ASF Splitter,0x00200000,1,0,ArcWmvSpl.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Mpeg2Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,Mpeg2AudioEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0007
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,8.00.0001.0080
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PsiParser.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft Snapshot Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcSnap.ax,1.00.0000.0016
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft MPEG Splitter,0x00400000,1,2,ArcSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0039
ArcSoft TS Stream,0x00400000,1,2,ArcTSSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0037
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Sonic Cinemaster® DS Video Decoder,0x00710000,2,1,CinemasterVideo.DLL,2.07.0006.9076
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Menu Source Bitmap Filter,0x00200000,0,1,MenuDShowSource.ax,
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio VOB Reader,0x00200000,0,1,RoxioVOBReader.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sonic Cinemaster® DS VCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CinemasterVCDNav.dll,1.00.0000.0179
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgvideo.ax,2.04.0000.0048
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio Thumbnail Extractor,0x00200000,1,0,RoxThumbExtractor.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ArcSoft Mpeg Encode Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161

Device Control Filters:
Arcsoft Mpeg Mplex Filter,0x00200000,0,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.0530
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,11,1,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

DDS (Ver_2012-11-07.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.5.1
Run by DIANE at 12:49:52 on 2012-11-08
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3317.2235 [GMT -5:00]
.
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013 *Enabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = about:blank
uURLSearchHooks: AOLMAILTBSearch Class: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
uURLSearchHooks: <No Name>: - LocalServer32 - <no file>
mURLSearchHooks: AOLMAILTBSearch Class: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
dURLSearchHooks: {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - <orphaned>
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\program files\oracle\javafx 2.1 runtime\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer: {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - c:\program files\oracle\javafx 2.1 runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: AOL Email Toolbar Loader: {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: AOL Email Toolbar: {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB: AOL Email Toolbar: {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
uRun: [GameXN GO] "c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\gamexn\GameXNGO.exe" /startup
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
mRun: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [Persistence] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [APSDaemon] "c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [AVG_UI] "c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
mRun: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Windows\System: Allow-LogonScript-NetbiosDisabled = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
IE: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\aol email toolbar\ietoolbar\resources\en-us\local\search.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~3\office11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
.
INFO: HKCU has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
.
INFO: HKLM has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328
DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - hxxp://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1352266324921
DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - hxxp://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} - hxxp://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
TCP: Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - <orphaned>
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\program files\common files\skype\Skype4COM.dll
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: Microsoft AntiMalware ShellExecuteHook - {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - c:\program files\windows defender\MpShHook.dll
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014
FF - plugin: c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\air\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\livingplay games\nplplaypop.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\oracle\javafx 2.1 runtime\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\sony\media go\npmediago.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\sony\playstation network downloader\nppsndl.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npptools.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npwmsdrm.dll
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2011-09-15 02:03; [email protected]; c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\mozilla\extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2012-4-19 55008]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2012-8-9 177376]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2010-9-7 93536]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2010-9-7 35552]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2011-12-23 177504]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [2011-12-23 19936]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2010-9-7 159712]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2010-9-7 164832]
R1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [2012-9-3 27496]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgidsagent.exe [2012-10-2 5783672]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2012-10-2 193568]
R2 ezGOSvc;Easybits GO Services for Windows;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2004-8-4 14336]
R2 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc;PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service;c:\program files\common files\pc tools\smonitor\StartManSvc.exe [2010-4-27 632792]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\skype\updater\Updater.exe [2012-7-3 160944]
S2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\windows defender\MsMpEng.exe [2006-11-3 13592]
S3 ADM8511;ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS [2010-3-11 20160]
S3 Ambfilt;Ambfilt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys [2010-3-11 1691480]
S3 AVG Security Toolbar Service;AVG Security Toolbar Service;c:\program files\avg\avg10\toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe [2011-5-20 1025352]
S3 DrvAgent32;DrvAgent32;\??\c:\windows\system32\drivers\drvagent32.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\DrvAgent32.sys [?]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\wpf\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 753504]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-11-07 13:44:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Norton PC Checkup 3.0
2012-11-07 13:43:57 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Norton
2012-11-07 04:20:24 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\PCCUStubInstaller
2012-11-07 03:41:25 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\Systweak
2012-11-07 03:41:20 15544 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\roboot.exe
2012-11-07 03:37:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Uniblue
2012-11-07 01:36:57 6141584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
2012-11-07 01:36:50 65640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RtkCoInstIIXP.dll
2012-11-07 01:36:50 11368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RtkCoLDRXP.dll
2012-11-07 01:36:44 25548 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT
2012-11-07 01:31:19 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\Uniblue
2012-11-05 01:02:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\ESET
2012-11-01 00:17:09 -------- dcsha-r- C:\cmdcons
2012-11-01 00:14:48 98816 ----a-w- c:\windows\sed.exe
2012-11-01 00:14:48 256000 ----a-w- c:\windows\PEV.exe
2012-11-01 00:14:48 208896 ----a-w- c:\windows\MBR.exe
2012-10-31 18:49:53 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTL
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-10-09 05:14:19 73656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-10-09 05:14:19 696760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-10-02 07:30:38 159712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2012-09-21 07:46:06 164832 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2012-09-21 07:46:00 177376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2012-09-21 07:45:54 19936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2012-09-21 07:45:52 55008 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2012-09-14 07:05:20 35552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2012-09-13 07:11:20 177504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2012-09-03 16:16:24 27496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2012-08-28 15:14:53 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-08-28 15:14:53 43520 ------w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-08-28 15:14:52 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-08-28 12:07:15 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-08-24 13:53:22 177664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-08-21 13:33:26 2148864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-08-21 12:58:09 2027520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
.
============= FINISH: 12:50:15.12 ===============


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-07.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 3/11/2010 1:22:24 PM
System Uptime: 11/8/2012 8:22:28 AM (4 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Intel Corporation | | D945GCNL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz | LGA 775 | 2593/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
A: is Removable
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 149 GiB total, 116.021 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP817: 8/10/2012 7:22:32 PM - System Checkpoint
RP818: 8/19/2012 7:39:56 PM - System Checkpoint
RP819: 8/20/2012 12:52:44 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP820: 8/21/2012 9:05:40 AM - System Checkpoint
RP821: 8/22/2012 10:08:40 AM - System Checkpoint
RP822: 8/23/2012 11:37:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP823: 8/24/2012 1:45:46 PM - System Checkpoint
RP824: 8/25/2012 2:16:45 PM - System Checkpoint
RP825: 8/26/2012 3:25:55 PM - System Checkpoint
RP826: 8/27/2012 5:32:09 PM - System Checkpoint
RP827: 8/28/2012 6:16:41 PM - System Checkpoint
RP828: 8/29/2012 6:38:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP829: 8/30/2012 9:18:09 PM - System Checkpoint
RP830: 9/1/2012 12:52:45 AM - System Checkpoint
RP831: 9/2/2012 9:39:44 AM - System Checkpoint
RP832: 9/3/2012 10:21:47 AM - System Checkpoint
RP833: 9/4/2012 11:01:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP834: 9/5/2012 3:32:51 PM - System Checkpoint
RP835: 9/6/2012 3:37:10 PM - System Checkpoint
RP836: 9/7/2012 3:54:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP837: 9/8/2012 7:53:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP838: 9/9/2012 8:14:13 PM - System Checkpoint
RP839: 9/10/2012 8:19:30 PM - System Checkpoint
RP840: 9/11/2012 9:46:52 PM - System Checkpoint
RP841: 9/12/2012 11:00:16 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP842: 9/13/2012 11:42:18 AM - System Checkpoint
RP843: 9/14/2012 12:15:07 PM - System Checkpoint
RP844: 9/15/2012 12:23:35 PM - System Checkpoint
RP845: 9/16/2012 1:14:12 PM - System Checkpoint
RP846: 9/17/2012 2:30:33 PM - System Checkpoint
RP847: 9/18/2012 2:45:33 PM - System Checkpoint
RP848: 9/19/2012 6:43:54 PM - System Checkpoint
RP849: 9/20/2012 9:06:44 PM - System Checkpoint
RP850: 9/21/2012 9:12:25 PM - System Checkpoint
RP851: 9/22/2012 10:27:17 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP852: 10/1/2012 7:50:00 PM - System Checkpoint
RP853: 10/2/2012 10:24:37 PM - System Checkpoint
RP854: 10/4/2012 8:57:23 AM - System Checkpoint
RP855: 10/5/2012 10:38:59 AM - System Checkpoint
RP856: 10/6/2012 10:45:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP857: 10/6/2012 2:47:28 PM - Installed AVG 2013
RP858: 10/6/2012 2:48:13 PM - Installed AVG 2013
RP859: 10/7/2012 4:08:15 PM - System Checkpoint
RP860: 10/8/2012 4:47:28 PM - System Checkpoint
RP861: 10/8/2012 5:00:19 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP862: 10/9/2012 6:01:26 PM - System Checkpoint
RP863: 10/10/2012 8:15:38 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP864: 10/11/2012 8:40:05 AM - System Checkpoint
RP865: 10/12/2012 9:53:48 AM - System Checkpoint
RP866: 10/13/2012 10:59:13 AM - System Checkpoint
RP867: 10/14/2012 11:38:39 AM - System Checkpoint
RP868: 10/15/2012 12:35:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP869: 10/16/2012 1:36:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP870: 10/17/2012 1:51:14 PM - System Checkpoint
RP871: 10/18/2012 3:23:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP872: 10/19/2012 3:49:12 PM - System Checkpoint
RP873: 10/20/2012 3:52:02 PM - System Checkpoint
RP874: 10/21/2012 6:28:19 PM - System Checkpoint
RP875: 10/22/2012 6:47:49 PM - System Checkpoint
RP876: 10/23/2012 7:31:29 PM - System Checkpoint
RP877: 10/24/2012 9:27:57 PM - System Checkpoint
RP878: 10/26/2012 11:46:51 AM - System Checkpoint
RP879: 10/27/2012 12:27:05 PM - System Checkpoint
RP880: 10/28/2012 1:23:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP881: 10/29/2012 8:58:03 PM - System Checkpoint
RP882: 10/30/2012 10:03:28 PM - System Checkpoint
RP883: 11/1/2012 8:45:10 AM - System Checkpoint
RP884: 11/2/2012 10:10:28 AM - System Checkpoint
RP885: 11/3/2012 1:06:12 PM - System Checkpoint
RP886: 11/4/2012 12:50:13 PM - System Checkpoint
RP887: 11/5/2012 12:58:34 PM - System Checkpoint
RP888: 11/6/2012 1:07:46 PM - System Checkpoint
RP889: 11/6/2012 8:36:31 PM - Installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RP890: 11/6/2012 11:15:55 PM - Installed DriverBoost.
RP891: 11/7/2012 6:21:17 PM - Installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RP892: 11/8/2012 12:13:27 AM - Installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.5.2
After Dark Games
AOL Email Toolbar
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 6
ArcSoft Print Creations
Audio Converter
AVG 2013
Bonjour
CCleaner
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Dasher 4.11
EPSON CX8400 User's Guide
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON Scan
EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series Scanner Driver Update
ESET Online Scanner v3
GameXN GO
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2158563)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2756822)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
iTunes
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 7 Update 5
JavaFX 2.1.1
Lexmark 510 Series
Logitech Vid HD
Logitech Webcam Software
Matrox Imaging Products
Media Go
Media Go Video Playback Engine 1.88.105.12040
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable - KB2467175
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Mystery P.I. - The Lottery Ticket 1.0.0.5
NWZ-E460 WALKMAN Guide
PictureGear Studio 2.0
PlayStation(R)Network Downloader
PlayStation(R)Store
PowerDVD
QuickTime
REALTEK GbE & FE Ethernet PCI-E NIC Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Roxio Easy Media Creator 8 Suite
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2183461)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2360131)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2416400)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2482017)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2497640)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2530548)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2559049)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2586448)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2744842)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2160329)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503658)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506223)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2510581)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2511455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2555917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2639417)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2660465)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2724197)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982802)
Sierra Utilities
Skype Toolbars
Skype™ 5.10
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB980182)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Video Poker 1.0
WebFldrs XP
Windows Defender
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WordPerfect Office 11
Zune Desktop Theme
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
11/8/2012 8:30:03 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.
11/8/2012 8:30:03 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
11/7/2012 7:31:29 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the LiveShare P2P Server service to connect.
11/7/2012 4:03:04 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The AVGIDSAgent service hung on starting.
11/6/2012 8:48:54 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the iPod Service service to connect.
11/6/2012 8:48:54 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The iPod Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
11/6/2012 8:48:50 PM, error: DCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "%1053" attempting to start the service iPod Service with arguments "" in order to run the server: {063D34A4-BF84-4B8D-B699-E8CA06504DDE}
11/6/2012 8:45:28 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service terminated with the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
11/5/2012 9:12:02 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Terminal Services service hung on starting.
11/5/2012 9:12:02 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Fast User Switching Compatibility service depends on the Terminal Services service which failed to start because of the following error: After starting, the service hung in a start-pending state.
11/3/2012 12:40:41 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: Access is denied.
11/3/2012 12:40:41 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The vToolbarUpdater12.2.6 service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
11/3/2012 12:38:47 PM, error: MtxDma0 [2] - Information from Matrox Driver (): Problems with the Bios32 services..
11/3/2012 12:38:47 PM, error: MtxDma0 [2] - Information from Matrox Driver (): No access to BIOS32 service.
11/1/2012 4:52:20 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Process Monitor service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's roll back that driver to the one you had before.

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *devmgmt.msc* to open the Device Manager. Click on the + beside "Sound, video and game controllers" then double-click on the Realtek High Definition Audio Driver to open it. Then click on the Driver tab and click on the button that says "Roll Back Driver" then click OK.

After doing that please reboot the machine and run dxdiag again and post that log.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/8/2012, 19:29:08
Machine name: DIANEXP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D945GCR_
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3318MB RAM
Page File: 738MB used, 4462MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4926 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-08F0-0CF6A3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0xD6068086
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D606&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 16:54:20, 6141584 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 16:54:20, 6141584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: USB Audio Device
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.5512 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/13/2008 23:15:14, 60032 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0x4

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | Location: USB OPTICAL MOUSE
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:24, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 117.7 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160215A

Drive: D:
Model: SONY CD-RW CRX230E
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 22:06:06, 144384 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 151040 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 1670144 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2643968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 27024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 48128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 256536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 530968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 208896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 141848 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 166424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 137752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2334720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4926.dll, 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 147456 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\4&360A6DE&0&00E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.736.0728.2009 (English), 7/28/2009 16:55:00, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 7/8/2009 12:05:20, 73728 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:22 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:20 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 01:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 08:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:50 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:51:34 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 1292288 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:00:21 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:52 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 12:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
ROXIO MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioMP3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,8.00.0001.0076
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.0603
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Arcsoft PutDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcPutDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Roxio VOB Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,RoxioVOBSplitter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft Realtime Mplex Filter,0x00200000,2,1,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0037
Arcsoft Mpeg MPlex Filter,0x00200000,2,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0018
Elecard MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,EMP4Demux.ax,1.03.0002.50803
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0008
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Mpeg Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,NavigatorFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Sony CF AVC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,sjvtdfcf.ax,1.88.0105.12040
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.0602
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Sonic DVD-VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,SonicDVDDashVRNav.dll,1.02.0000.0107
Arcsoft GetDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcGetDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0007
ArcSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,2.04.0002.0016
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3002
Sony CF MP4 File Source,0x00800000,0,1,MP4FileSource.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MainConcept AAC Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdaac.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0001.0004
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,Divxdec.ax,6.00.0000.1571
ArcSoft VideoEffect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ArcVideoEffect.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
CuttlefishSubtitleParser Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CuttlefishSubtitleParser.ax,1.88.0105.12040
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Sony CF AAC decoder,0x00600000,1,1,cfaac.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAC3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft DV Transition,0x00200000,1,1,DVTransition.ax,2.01.0000.0004
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audmf.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,CLAUD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.0602
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0522
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Sonic Cinemaster® MCE Audio Decoder,0x00710000,1,1,CinemasterAudio.DLL,2.05.0004.1414
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Mp3 Encoder (SC),0x00600000,1,1,RxDSMp3Encoder.ax,1.00.0000.0001
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft WMV/ASF Splitter,0x00200000,1,0,ArcWmvSpl.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Mpeg2Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,Mpeg2AudioEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0007
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,8.00.0001.0080
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PsiParser.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft Snapshot Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcSnap.ax,1.00.0000.0016
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft MPEG Splitter,0x00400000,1,2,ArcSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0039
ArcSoft TS Stream,0x00400000,1,2,ArcTSSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0037
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Sonic Cinemaster® DS Video Decoder,0x00710000,2,1,CinemasterVideo.DLL,2.07.0006.9076
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Menu Source Bitmap Filter,0x00200000,0,1,MenuDShowSource.ax,
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio VOB Reader,0x00200000,0,1,RoxioVOBReader.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sonic Cinemaster® DS VCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CinemasterVCDNav.dll,1.00.0000.0179
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgvideo.ax,2.04.0000.0048
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio Thumbnail Extractor,0x00200000,1,0,RoxThumbExtractor.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ArcSoft Mpeg Encode Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161

Device Control Filters:
Arcsoft Mpeg Mplex Filter,0x00200000,0,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.0530
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming System Devices:
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,11,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

*forgot to reboot...................here it is after rebooting..........*

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/8/2012, 19:49:44
Machine name: DIANEXP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D945GCR_
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3318MB RAM
Page File: 668MB used, 4532MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4926 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-08F0-0CF6A3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0xD6068086
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D606&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 16:54:20, 6141584 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 16:54:20, 6141584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: USB Audio Device
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.5512 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/13/2008 23:15:14, 60032 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0x4

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | Location: USB OPTICAL MOUSE
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:28, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:24, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 117.7 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160215A

Drive: D:
Model: SONY CD-RW CRX230E
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 22:06:06, 144384 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 5854752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 151040 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 1670144 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2643968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 3/11/2010 14:13:55, 27024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 48128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 256536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 530968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 208896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 141848 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:59, 166424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 137752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:14:00, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:53, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 2334720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4926 (English), 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4926.dll, 3/11/2010 14:13:54, 147456 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\4&360A6DE&0&00E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.736.0728.2009 (English), 7/28/2009 16:55:00, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 7/8/2009 12:05:20, 73728 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:22 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:20 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 01:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 08:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:50 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:51:34 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 10:28:36 1292288 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:00:21 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:52 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 12:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
ROXIO MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioMP3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,8.00.0001.0076
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.0603
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Arcsoft PutDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcPutDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Roxio VOB Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,RoxioVOBSplitter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft Realtime Mplex Filter,0x00200000,2,1,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0037
Arcsoft Mpeg MPlex Filter,0x00200000,2,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0018
Elecard MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,EMP4Demux.ax,1.03.0002.50803
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0008
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Mpeg Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,NavigatorFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Sony CF AVC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,sjvtdfcf.ax,1.88.0105.12040
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.0602
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Sonic DVD-VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,SonicDVDDashVRNav.dll,1.02.0000.0107
Arcsoft GetDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcGetDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0007
ArcSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,2.04.0002.0016
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3002
Sony CF MP4 File Source,0x00800000,0,1,MP4FileSource.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MainConcept AAC Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdaac.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ArcSoft Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0001.0004
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,Divxdec.ax,6.00.0000.1571
ArcSoft VideoEffect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ArcVideoEffect.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
CuttlefishSubtitleParser Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CuttlefishSubtitleParser.ax,1.88.0105.12040
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,8.00.0001.0080
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Sony CF AAC decoder,0x00600000,1,1,cfaac.ax,1.88.0105.12040
ROXIO AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAC3Enc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft DV Transition,0x00200000,1,1,DVTransition.ax,2.01.0000.0004
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList.ax,8.00.0001.0080
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audmf.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom.ax,8.00.0001.0080
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,CLAUD.ax,5.00.0000.0603
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.0602
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0522
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Sonic Cinemaster® MCE Audio Decoder,0x00710000,1,1,CinemasterAudio.DLL,2.05.0004.1414
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency.ax,8.00.0001.0080
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio Mp3 Encoder (SC),0x00600000,1,1,RxDSMp3Encoder.ax,1.00.0000.0001
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0020
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft WMV/ASF Splitter,0x00200000,1,0,ArcWmvSpl.ax,1.00.0000.0009
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Mpeg2Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,Mpeg2AudioEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0007
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,8.00.0001.0080
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PsiParser.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump.ax,8.00.0001.0080
Arcsoft Snapshot Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcSnap.ax,1.00.0000.0016
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ArcSoft MPEG Splitter,0x00400000,1,2,ArcSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0039
ArcSoft TS Stream,0x00400000,1,2,ArcTSSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0037
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,8.00.0001.0076
Sonic Cinemaster® DS Video Decoder,0x00710000,2,1,CinemasterVideo.DLL,2.07.0006.9076
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Menu Source Bitmap Filter,0x00200000,0,1,MenuDShowSource.ax,
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper.ax,8.00.0001.0080
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio VOB Reader,0x00200000,0,1,RoxioVOBReader.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,8.00.0001.0080
MPEG Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,8.00.0001.0080
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sonic Cinemaster® DS VCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CinemasterVCDNav.dll,1.00.0000.0179
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgvideo.ax,2.04.0000.0048
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Roxio Thumbnail Extractor,0x00200000,1,0,RoxThumbExtractor.dll,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,8.00.0001.0080
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,8.00.0001.0080
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ArcSoft Mpeg Encode Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0000.0013
ArcSoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0022
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,8.00.0001.0080
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Sonic) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161

Device Control Filters:
Arcsoft Mpeg Mplex Filter,0x00200000,0,0,MplexFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.0530
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,11,1,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
At the top put a check mark in the box beside "Scan All Users".
Under the *Additional Scans *section put a check in the box next to Disabled MS Config Items, NetSvcs and EventViewer logs (Last 10 errors)
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I did it right....I mean the attachment.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry but the attachment is not there.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

```
OTS logfile created on: 11/9/2012 10:28:36 AM - Run 1
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy
 
3.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 3.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 84.00% Memory free
5.00 Gb Paging File | 5.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 91.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 114.91 Gb Free Space | 77.10% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: DIANEXP
Current User Name: DIANE
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/11/09 10:20:39 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
avgui.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe -> [2012/11/06 19:00:32 | 003,143,800 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgidsagent.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -> [2012/11/06 19:00:04 | 005,814,392 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgrsx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe -> [2012/10/30 04:59:56 | 000,726,648 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgwdsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -> [2012/10/22 13:05:08 | 000,196,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgnsx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe -> [2012/10/22 13:04:32 | 001,116,792 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgcsrvx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe -> [2012/10/22 13:03:46 | 000,440,440 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
jqs.exe -> C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe -> [2012/05/04 18:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
jucheck.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe -> [2012/01/17 10:07:58 | 000,505,736 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
startmansvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -> [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools)
lvprcsrv.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -> [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
roxmediadb.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
roxwatch.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
 
[Modules - No Company Name]
zlib1.dll -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll -> [2011/06/24 21:56:36 | 000,087,328 | ---- | M] ()
libxml2.dll -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll -> [2011/06/24 21:56:14 | 001,241,888 | ---- | M] ()
ezgosvc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -> [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] ()
roxipp4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll -> [2005/09/19 16:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] ()
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(HidServ) Human Interface Device Access [Disabled | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AVGIDSAgent) AVGIDSAgent [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -> [2012/11/06 19:00:04 | 005,814,392 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(MozillaMaintenance) Mozilla Maintenance Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -> [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation)
(avgwd) AVG WatchDog [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -> [2012/10/22 13:05:08 | 000,196,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) Adobe Flash Player Update Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -> [2012/10/09 00:14:20 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
(SkypeUpdate) Skype Updater [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -> [2012/07/03 12:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies)
(JavaQuickStarterService) Java Quick Starter [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe -> [2012/05/04 18:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
(AVG Security Toolbar Service) AVG Security Toolbar Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe -> [2011/09/01 08:17:00 | 001,025,352 | ---- | M] ()
(ezGOSvc) Easybits GO Services for Windows [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -> [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] ()
(PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc) PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -> [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools)
(LVPrcSrv) Process Monitor [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -> [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
(WinDefend) Windows Defender [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -> [2006/11/03 18:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(RoxLiveShare) LiveShare P2P Server [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RoxMediaDB) RoxMediaDB [On_Demand | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RoxWatch) Roxio Hard Drive Watcher [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RoxUPnPRenderer) RoxUPnPRenderer [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -> [2005/09/19 15:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RoxUpnpServer) RoxUpnpServer [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -> [2005/09/19 15:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(AVGIDSDriver) AVGIDSDriver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -> [2012/10/22 13:02:46 | 000,179,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(AVGIDSHX) AVGIDSHX [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys -> [2012/10/15 03:48:52 | 000,055,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(Avgmfx86) AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield [File_System | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys -> [2012/10/05 03:32:50 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Avgldx86) AVG AVI Loader Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -> [2012/10/02 02:30:38 | 000,159,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Avgtdix) AVG TDI Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -> [2012/09/21 02:46:06 | 000,164,832 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Avglogx) AVG Logging Driver [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys -> [2012/09/21 02:46:00 | 000,177,376 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(AVGIDSShim) AVGIDSShim [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -> [2012/09/21 02:45:54 | 000,019,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(Avgrkx86) AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver [File_System | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys -> [2012/09/14 02:05:20 | 000,035,552 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(avgtp) avgtp [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -> [2012/09/03 11:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies)
(IntcAzAudAddService) Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -> [2012/06/19 16:54:20 | 006,141,584 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
(Monfilt) Monfilt [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -> [2009/11/18 07:17:00 | 001,395,800 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.)
(Ambfilt) Ambfilt [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -> [2009/11/18 07:16:00 | 001,691,480 | ---- | M] (Creative)
(LVPr2Mon) Logitech LVPr2Mon Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -> [2009/10/07 00:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] ()
(RTLE8023xp) Realtek 10/100/1000 PCI-E NIC Family NDIS XP Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -> [2009/07/28 16:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation                           )
(PID_PEPI) Logitech QuickCam IM(PID_PEPI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -> [2009/04/30 21:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
(cdudf_xp) cdudf_xp [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -> [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(pwd_2k) pwd_2k [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -> [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(dvd_2K) dvd_2K [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -> [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(mmc_2K) mmc_2K [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -> [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RxFilter) RxFilter [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -> [2005/09/19 18:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(Afc) PPdus ASPI Shell [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -> [2005/02/23 13:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.)
(MtxDma0) Matrox Dma Manager (0) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MtxDma0.sys -> [2002/07/09 22:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.)
(ADM8511) ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -> [2001/08/17 12:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: URLSearchHooks\\"{98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOLMAILTBSearch Class] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: URLSearchHooks\\"{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: URLSearchHooks\\"{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\: Main\\"SearchDefaultBranded" -> 1 -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\: Main\\"Start Page" -> about:blank -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\: URLSearchHooks\\"" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Value error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\: URLSearchHooks\\"{98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOLMAILTBSearch Class] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\: "ProxyOverride" -> *.local -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.search.useDBForOrder -> true ->
browser.startup.homepage -> "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014" ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:3.11.3.15590 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.6030 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209 ->
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\COMPONENTS] -> [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\PLUGINS] -> [2012/11/02 21:55:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2010/03/13 01:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions -> [2012/10/22 19:30:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
"AOL Mail Toolbar"   -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28} -> [2012/05/25 09:54:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/09/15 01:03:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox SearchPlugins [User Folders] > -> 
 aol-search.xml -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\aol-search.xml -> [2012/09/04 00:46:29 | 000,002,560 | ---- | M] ()
< FireFox Extensions [Program Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions -> [2012/10/27 14:22:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
LivingPlay TextLinks -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\6OGJH2YZ.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected] -> [2011/09/15 01:03:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Components [Program Folders] > -> 
< HOSTS File > ([2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] - 1 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [Spybot-S&D IE Protection] -> [2009/01/26 15:31:02 | 001,879,896 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Limited)
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\ssv.dll [Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper] -> [2012/05/04 18:29:48 | 000,453,504 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll [Skype add-on for Internet Explorer] -> [2010/02/08 12:28:14 | 000,804,136 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll [Google Toolbar Notifier BHO] -> [2012/08/20 13:45:19 | 001,002,992 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll [Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper] -> [2012/05/04 18:29:42 | 000,157,576 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
{fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOL Email Toolbar Loader] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOL Email Toolbar] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOL Email Toolbar] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"APSDaemon" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"] -> [2012/02/20 20:28:32 | 000,059,240 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
"AVG_UI" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe ["C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY] -> [2012/11/06 19:00:32 | 003,143,800 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"GameXN GO" -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe ["C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe" /startup] -> [2011/12/03 10:21:57 | 000,347,008 | ---- | M] (EasyBits Software AS)
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Default User Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< DIANE Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" ->  [1] -> File not found
\\"NoCDBurning" ->  [0] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\ -> 
&AOL Email Toolbar Search -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html] -> [2008/05/22 09:44:38 | 000,000,747 | ---- | M] ()
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}:{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll [Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer] -> [2010/02/08 12:28:14 | 000,804,136 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}:{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll [Menu: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer] -> [2010/02/08 12:28:14 | 000,804,136 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
{DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2}:{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [Menu: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration] -> [2009/01/26 15:31:02 | 001,879,896 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Limited)
< Internet Explorer Plugins [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\ -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 7769 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 36 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 7770 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 36 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 7770 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 36 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 7767 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 36 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} [HKLM] -> http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 [WUWebControl Class] -> 
{6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} [HKLM] -> http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1352266324921 [MUWebControl Class] -> 
{7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} [HKLM] -> http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab [OnlineScanner Control] -> 
{E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} [HKLM] -> http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab [Driver Agent ActiveX Control] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12   (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller) -> 
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
*UserInit* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\UserInit -> 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> [2008/04/14 05:42:40 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< ShellExecuteHooks [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks -> 
"{091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll [Microsoft AntiMalware ShellExecuteHook] -> [2006/11/03 18:20:00 | 000,083,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgdiagex.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgdiagex.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgdiagex.exe:*:Enabled:AVG Diagnostics 2013] -> [2012/10/22 13:04:36 | 002,743,928 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgmfapx.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgmfapx.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgmfapx.exe:*:Enabled:AVG Installer] -> [2012/11/08 18:19:13 | 007,227,432 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe:*:Enabled:Online Shield] -> [2012/10/22 13:04:32 | 001,116,792 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe:*:Enabled:WebKit] -> [2012/02/20 20:28:54 | 000,014,184 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe [C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe:*:Enabled:Logitech Vid HD] -> [2010/08/27 16:57:12 | 005,904,896 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe [C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe:*:Enabled:Roxio Upnp Service] -> [2005/09/19 15:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2010/03/11 13:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = ComFile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig Registry Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\ -> 
F.lux hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe -> [2009/08/29 01:00:12 | 000,966,656 | ---- | M] ()
GameXN hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe -> [2011/12/03 10:21:57 | 000,347,008 | ---- | M] (EasyBits Software AS)
GameXN (news) hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe -> [2011/12/03 10:21:57 | 000,347,008 | ---- | M] (EasyBits Software AS)
GameXN (update) hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe -> [2011/12/03 10:21:57 | 000,347,008 | ---- | M] (EasyBits Software AS)
GameXN GO hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe -> [2011/12/03 10:21:57 | 000,347,008 | ---- | M] (EasyBits Software AS)
LogitechQuickCamRibbon hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe -> [2009/10/14 12:36:56 | 002,793,304 | ---- | M] ()
MSMSGS hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe -> [2008/04/14 05:42:30 | 001,695,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
RoxioDragToDisc hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Drag to Disc\DrgToDsc.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:53:50 | 001,687,552 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
RoxWatchTray hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatchTray.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:29:54 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] ()
Skype hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe -> [2012/07/13 12:33:24 | 017,418,928 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost > -> ->
*netsvcs* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost\\netsvcs ->
6to4 ->  -> File not found
AppMgmt ->  -> File not found
HidServ ->  -> File not found
Ias ->  -> File not found
Iprip ->  -> File not found
Irmon ->  -> File not found
NWCWorkstation ->  -> File not found
Nwsapagent ->  -> File not found
WmdmPmSp ->  -> File not found
ezGOSvc -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -> [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] ()
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< EventViewer Logs - Last 10 Errors > -> Event Information -> Description
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:15 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:17 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:18 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:19 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:20 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:21 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:22 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:23 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:25 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
Application [ Error ] 11/8/2012 1:46:26 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1416) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ".  The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).
System [ Error ] 11/8/2012 8:38:00 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = MtxDma0 | ID = 458754 -> Description = Information from Matrox Driver (): Problems with the Bios32 services..
System [ Error ] 11/8/2012 8:40:33 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009 -> Description = Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the AVG WatchDog service to connect.
System [ Error ] 11/8/2012 8:40:33 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The AVG WatchDog service failed to start due to the following error:   %%1053
System [ Error ] 11/8/2012 8:41:25 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005 -> Description = DCOM got error "%1053" attempting to start the service iPod Service with arguments ""  in order to run the server:  {063D34A4-BF84-4B8D-B699-E8CA06504DDE}
System [ Error ] 11/8/2012 8:41:25 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009 -> Description = Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the iPod Service service to connect.
System [ Error ] 11/8/2012 8:41:25 PM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The iPod Service service failed to start due to the following error:   %%1053
System [ Error ] 11/9/2012 9:56:23 AM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = MtxDma0 | ID = 458754 -> Description = Information from Matrox Driver (): No access to BIOS32 service.
System [ Error ] 11/9/2012 9:56:23 AM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = MtxDma0 | ID = 458754 -> Description = Information from Matrox Driver (): Problems with the Bios32 services..
System [ Error ] 11/9/2012 9:58:17 AM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006 -> Description = The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error:   %%5
System [ Error ] 11/9/2012 9:58:17 AM Computer Name = DIANEXP | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006 -> Description = The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error:   %%5
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/11/09 10:20:29 | 000,646,656 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools)
 AVG -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\AVG -> [2012/11/08 18:27:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Recent -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent -> [2012/11/07 09:34:33 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C]
 Norton PC Checkup 3.0 -> C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup 3.0 -> [2012/11/07 08:44:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Norton -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton -> [2012/11/07 08:43:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 PCCUStubInstaller -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PCCUStubInstaller -> [2012/11/06 23:20:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Systweak -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Systweak -> [2012/11/06 22:41:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 roboot.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\roboot.exe -> [2012/11/06 22:41:20 | 000,015,544 | ---- | C] (Systweak Inc., (www.systweak.com))
 Uniblue -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Uniblue -> [2012/11/06 22:37:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Uniblue -> C:\Program Files\Uniblue -> [2012/11/06 22:37:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 RtkHDAud.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -> [2012/11/06 20:36:57 | 006,141,584 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 RtkCoInstIIXP.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkCoInstIIXP.dll -> [2012/11/06 20:36:50 | 000,065,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 RtkCoLDRXP.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkCoLDRXP.dll -> [2012/11/06 20:36:50 | 000,011,368 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 Uniblue -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Uniblue -> [2012/11/06 20:31:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ESET -> C:\Program Files\ESET -> [2012/11/04 20:02:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 tdsskiller.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe -> [2012/11/03 19:34:58 | 002,213,976 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
 RECYCLER -> C:\RECYCLER -> [2012/11/01 17:45:44 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe -> [2012/11/01 15:50:30 | 004,991,994 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 cmdcons -> C:\cmdcons -> [2012/10/31 19:17:09 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C]
 SWREG.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWSC.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWXCACLS.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 NIRCMD.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft)
 Qoobox -> C:\Qoobox -> [2012/10/31 19:14:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 erdnt -> C:\WINDOWS\erdnt -> [2012/10/31 19:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 _OTL -> C:\_OTL -> [2012/10/31 13:49:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 aleseski'a tree -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree -> [2012/10/30 15:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Mozilla Firefox -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox -> [2012/10/27 14:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 aleseski's tree -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree -> [2012/10/16 10:33:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/11/09 10:20:39 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
 Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> [2012/11/09 10:14:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] ()
 DriverScanner.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\DriverScanner.job -> [2012/11/09 10:13:30 | 000,000,260 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2012/11/09 09:49:00 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2012/11/09 08:56:35 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2012/11/09 08:56:12 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 AVG 2013.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk -> [2012/11/08 18:27:57 | 000,000,702 | ---- | M] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2012/11/08 17:42:12 | 000,596,926 | ---- | M] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2012/11/08 17:42:12 | 000,104,402 | ---- | M] ()
 BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr -> [2012/11/08 09:38:56 | 000,017,408 | ---- | M] ()
 wklnhst.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat -> [2012/11/08 09:38:56 | 000,001,842 | ---- | M] ()
 wpa.dbl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl -> [2012/11/07 00:52:12 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] ()
 DriverScanner.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DriverScanner.lnk -> [2012/11/06 22:37:16 | 000,000,835 | ---- | M] ()
 img084.jpg -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img084.jpg -> [2012/11/06 17:30:33 | 000,857,483 | ---- | M] ()
 scu.dat -> C:\scu.dat -> [2012/11/04 21:56:20 | 000,001,441 | ---- | M] ()
 LEXSTAT.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI -> [2012/11/04 19:50:50 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] ()
 Skype.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk -> [2012/11/04 11:42:32 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] ()
 Vitamins.wdb -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb -> [2012/11/04 00:13:22 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] ()
 tdsskiller.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe -> [2012/11/03 19:35:01 | 002,213,976 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
 LUInstall.LiveUpdate -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LUInstall.LiveUpdate -> [2012/11/03 14:49:37 | 000,002,107 | ---- | M] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2012/11/02 16:07:21 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] ()
 Shortcut to My Computer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk -> [2012/11/02 16:06:53 | 000,000,104 | ---- | M] ()
 hosts -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> [2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] ()
 boot.ini -> C:\boot.ini -> [2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] ()
 puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:13:15 | 004,991,994 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 Shortcut to OTL.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk -> [2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] ()
 avgidsdriverx.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -> [2012/10/22 13:02:46 | 000,179,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
 avgidshx.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -> [2012/10/15 03:48:52 | 000,055,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
 8 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 DriverScanner.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\DriverScanner.job -> [2012/11/06 22:37:28 | 000,000,260 | ---- | C] ()
 DriverScanner.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DriverScanner.lnk -> [2012/11/06 22:37:16 | 000,000,835 | ---- | C] ()
 RTAIODAT.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT -> [2012/11/06 20:36:44 | 000,025,548 | ---- | C] ()
 img084.jpg -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img084.jpg -> [2012/11/06 17:29:07 | 000,857,483 | ---- | C] ()
 scu.dat -> C:\scu.dat -> [2012/11/04 20:07:09 | 000,001,441 | ---- | C] ()
 LUInstall.LiveUpdate -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LUInstall.LiveUpdate -> [2012/11/03 14:49:30 | 000,002,107 | ---- | C] ()
 Shortcut to My Computer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk -> [2012/11/02 16:06:52 | 000,000,104 | ---- | C] ()
 Boot.bak -> C:\Boot.bak -> [2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] ()
 cmldr -> C:\cmldr -> [2012/10/31 19:17:14 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] ()
 PEV.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] ()
 MBR.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] ()
 sed.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] ()
 grep.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] ()
 zip.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] ()
 Shortcut to OTL.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk -> [2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] ()
 dt.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat -> [2012/08/25 09:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] ()
 iacenc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll -> [2012/02/15 21:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] ()
 mlfcache.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat -> [2011/09/01 08:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] ()
 ezGOSvc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll -> [2011/06/24 11:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2011/01/30 15:07:58 | 000,009,728 | ---- | C] ()
 
[Alternate Data Streams]
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img084.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
< End of report >
```


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

sent it both ways? did this one work this time?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When did you first notice the problem with the sound?

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
YY -> (AVG Security Toolbar Service) AVG Security Toolbar Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> 
YN -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: URLSearchHooks\\"{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> 
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: URLSearchHooks\\"{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\prefs.js
YN -> extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:3.11.3.15590
YN -> extensions.enabledItems -> {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.6030
< FireFox Extensions [Program Folders] > -> 
YY -> LivingPlay TextLinks -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\6OGJH2YZ.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected]
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\
YN -> {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} [HKLM] -> http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab [Driver Agent ActiveX Control]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  Norton PC Checkup 3.0 -> C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup 3.0
NY ->  Norton -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton
NY ->  PCCUStubInstaller -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PCCUStubInstaller
NY ->  Systweak -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Systweak
NY ->  roboot.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\roboot.exe
NY ->  Uniblue -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Uniblue
NY ->  Uniblue -> C:\Program Files\Uniblue
NY ->  Uniblue -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Uniblue
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  LUInstall.LiveUpdate -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LUInstall.LiveUpdate
NY ->  8 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp
[Files - No Company Name]
NY ->  DriverScanner.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\DriverScanner.job
NY ->  DriverScanner.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DriverScanner.lnk
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[EmptyJava]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

*Around November 1st, I wasn't having any trouble with the sound before that

*All Processes Killed
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
Service AVG Security Toolbar Service stopped successfully!
Service AVG Security Toolbar Service deleted successfully!
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe moved successfully.
[Registry - Safe List]
Registry value HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}\ not found.
Prefs.js: [email protected]:3.11.3.15590 removed from extensions.enabledItems
Prefs.js: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.6030 removed from extensions.enabledItems
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\6OGJH2YZ.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected]\components folder moved successfully.
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\6OGJH2YZ.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected]\chrome folder moved successfully.
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\6OGJH2YZ.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected] folder moved successfully.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941}
C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\driveragent.inf moved successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941}\ deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup 3.0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\PC Checkup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PCCUStubInstaller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Systweak folder moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\roboot.exe moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Uniblue folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\DriverScanner\locale\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\DriverScanner\locale folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\DriverScanner folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Uniblue folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Uniblue\DriverScanner folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Uniblue folder moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.TMP deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp folder deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LUInstall.LiveUpdate moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JET1420.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JET2EDC.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JET3EBB.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JET930A.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JETA0A6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JETBE21.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JETCB0D.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JETFB8E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JETFD77.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\plf8E.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\temp\REG1.tmp deleted successfully.
[Files - No Company Name]
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\DriverScanner.job moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DriverScanner.lnk moved successfully.
[Empty Temp Folders]

User: All Users

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes

User: DIANE
->Temp folder emptied: 152709118 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 3986154 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 203328144 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Apple Safari cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 5090 bytes

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 66016 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32902 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 160255 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 31295396 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 77456 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 374.00 mb

< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2 fix logfile created on 11102012_164224

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You mentioned in your first post that you got this GameXN Go thing somehow so I assume it's not something you wanted. Therefore, you have no need for the EasyBits Go services that it came with. Is that correct?

Please run OTL agai and post the new log.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't have the problem any more of being bumped off line. It's now just really slow booting up and the sound and actually, I guess it's also the videos slurring and scratching.
I did uninstall the GameXN on my little net book, but it still did the notice that I was using too much memory. The net book didn't go off line, but I don't use it very much anymore. When I uninstalled it, the company came back with a "why do you want to uninstall" questionnaire, like they were 'hurt' that I didn't want it anymore. 
I never had a problem with the sound until recently, and I think I've had those games for maybe since Spring. 
If you think that is causing the problem? Then we could get rid of them I suppose, less time I would be on the computer (LOL). 
By the way, I believe since we ran that last fix, I don't have those two pop up errors I developed since I accidentally downloaded all that stuff.

Here's the OTL results, again, thank you for your time and energy. I knit and crochet, I would love to make you something in return?
OTL logfile created on: 11/11/2012 9:52:16 AM - Run 6
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.24 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.50 Gb Available Physical Memory | 77.26% Memory free
5.08 Gb Paging File | 4.43 Gb Available in Paging File | 87.27% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 115.49 Gb Free Space | 77.49% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DIANEXP | User Name: DIANE | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/11/06 19:00:32 | 003,143,800 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2012/11/06 19:00:04 | 005,814,392 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 18:06:52 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 04:59:56 | 000,726,648 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,917,984 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
PRC - [2012/10/22 13:05:08 | 000,196,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/10/22 13:04:32 | 001,116,792 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2012/10/22 13:03:46 | 000,440,440 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2012/05/04 18:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2012/01/17 10:07:58 | 000,505,736 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
PRC - [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
PRC - [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 002,295,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 00:14:19 | 009,814,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 21:56:36 | 000,087,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2011/06/24 21:56:14 | 001,241,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 16:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll -- (HidServ)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2012/11/06 19:00:04 | 005,814,392 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/10/22 13:05:08 | 000,196,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2012/10/09 00:14:20 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/07/03 12:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2012/05/04 18:29:46 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -- (ezGOSvc)
SRV - [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -- (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc)
SRV - [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -- (LVPrcSrv)
SRV - [2006/11/03 18:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -- (RoxLiveShare)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -- (RoxMediaDB)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -- (RoxWatch)
SRV - [2005/09/19 15:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -- (RoxUPnPRenderer)
SRV - [2005/09/19 15:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -- (RoxUpnpServer)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys -- (DrvAgent32)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - [2012/10/22 13:02:46 | 000,179,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2012/10/15 03:48:52 | 000,055,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2012/10/05 03:32:50 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2012/10/02 02:30:38 | 000,159,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2012/09/21 02:46:06 | 000,164,832 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2012/09/21 02:46:00 | 000,177,376 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2012/09/21 02:45:54 | 000,019,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2012/09/14 02:05:20 | 000,035,552 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2012/09/03 11:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2012/06/19 16:54:20 | 006,141,584 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2009/11/18 07:17:00 | 001,395,800 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -- (Monfilt)
DRV - [2009/11/18 07:16:00 | 001,691,480 | ---- | M] (Creative) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -- (Ambfilt)
DRV - [2009/10/07 00:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -- (LVPr2Mon)
DRV - [2009/07/28 16:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -- (RTLE8023xp)
DRV - [2009/04/30 21:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -- (PID_PEPI)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -- (cdudf_xp)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -- (pwd_2k)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -- (dvd_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -- (mmc_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 18:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -- (RxFilter)
DRV - [2005/02/23 13:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -- (Afc)
DRV - [2002/07/09 22:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtxdma0.sys -- (MtxDma0)
DRV - [2001/08/17 12:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -- (ADM8511)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{2A93D176-E30F-4486-B4AC-E9A0A4522972}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=B8DFDF&pc=B8DF&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SKPB_en
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.8104
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: 
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.5.1: C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@playstation.com/PsndlCheck,version=1.00: C:\Program Files\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloader\nppsndl.dll (Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@SonyCreativeSoftware.com/Media Go,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Sony\Media Go\npmediago.dll (Sony Network Entertainment International LLC)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\npDisplayEngine: C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\nplplaypop.dll ( )

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/11/02 21:55:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/03/13 01:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/10/22 19:30:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions
[2012/05/25 09:54:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("AOL Mail Toolbar") -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}
[2012/09/04 00:46:29 | 000,002,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\aol-search.xml
[2012/10/27 14:22:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2011/09/15 01:03:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (LivingPlay TextLinks) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\EXTENSIONS\{EC8030F7-C20A-464F-9B0E-13A3A9E97384}\[email protected]
[2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,261,600 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/08/29 20:02:19 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/10/12 17:01:48 | 000,002,058 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AOL Email Toolbar Loader) - {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [GameXN GO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe (EasyBits Software AS)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html ()
O9 - Extra Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1352266324921 (MUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (OnlineScanner Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2010/03/11 13:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/10 16:42:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTS
[2012/11/09 10:20:29 | 000,646,656 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe
[2012/11/08 18:27:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\AVG
[2012/11/07 09:34:33 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent
[2012/11/06 20:36:57 | 006,141,584 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
[2012/11/06 20:36:50 | 000,065,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkCoInstIIXP.dll
[2012/11/06 20:36:50 | 000,011,368 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkCoLDRXP.dll
[2012/11/04 20:02:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ESET
[2012/11/03 19:34:58 | 002,213,976 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[2012/11/01 17:45:44 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2012/11/01 15:50:30 | 004,991,994 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe
[2012/10/31 19:17:09 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\cmdcons
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/10/31 19:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\erdnt
[2012/10/31 13:49:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2012/10/30 15:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree
[2012/10/27 14:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
[2012/10/16 10:33:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/11 09:49:00 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/11/11 09:14:15 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/11/11 08:53:23 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/11/11 08:52:46 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/11/09 10:20:39 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe
[2012/11/08 18:27:57 | 000,000,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
[2012/11/08 17:42:12 | 000,596,926 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2012/11/08 17:42:12 | 000,104,402 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2012/11/08 09:38:56 | 000,017,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr
[2012/11/08 09:38:56 | 000,001,842 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/11/07 00:52:12 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/11/06 17:30:33 | 000,857,483 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img084.jpg
[2012/11/04 21:56:20 | 000,001,441 | ---- | M] () -- C:\scu.dat
[2012/11/04 19:50:50 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI
[2012/11/04 11:42:32 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2012/11/04 00:13:22 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb
[2012/11/03 19:35:01 | 002,213,976 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[2012/11/02 16:07:21 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/11/02 16:06:53 | 000,000,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk
[2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2012/10/31 19:13:15 | 004,991,994 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe
[2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/22 13:02:46 | 000,179,936 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
[2012/10/15 03:48:52 | 000,055,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/11/06 20:36:44 | 000,025,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT
[2012/11/06 17:29:07 | 000,857,483 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img084.jpg
[2012/11/04 20:07:09 | 000,001,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\scu.dat
[2012/11/02 16:06:52 | 000,000,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk
[2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2012/10/31 19:17:14 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\cmldr
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/08/25 09:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat
[2012/02/15 21:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2011/09/01 08:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2011/06/24 11:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll
[2011/01/30 15:07:58 | 000,009,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010/09/24 19:53:16 | 000,061,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JPR.{PB
[2010/09/24 19:53:16 | 000,012,358 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JCM.{PB
[2010/09/22 13:31:42 | 000,001,842 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2010/11/05 10:57:08 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 05:42:06 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 07:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 05:42:10 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img084.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream

< End of report >


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The games would not be causing the issue so we can leave them.

Please explain what sounds are affected. Do you mean computer sounds when starting up, an e-mail arrives, that sort of thing?

For videos, what player are you using?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Windows Media Player is what plays the videos when I get one from a friend. I don't know how to tell what plays the videos when I run one on like Huffington Post or just the regular news.
I play Pandora online radio, and have for a long time. Now that will play, then sometimes slur, or growl or stutter so to speak. Just the beginning of the computer coming on it is static-y, and when the guy says "you've got mail' he gargles.
Sometimes a video or a song will start out badly, and then sort of 'get better," and then at the end of the song it'll go bad.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please check the connections to each of the speakers as well as the one to the back of the computer tower. Something may have become loose.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I checked the speakers, and plugged them back in the computer again, only to have this Realtek HD audio manager come up asking me what I plugged in. It gives me a test where there is a buzzing bee or a ball with 'loopy' music (that's what they call it) and it's a 3D audio demo. I ran it, and from what I could tell, it doesn't static or waver or anything with the demos. Although the buzzing (annoying) bee is hard to tell if it's static or scratchy.
Went back to the computer, listened to a 'news' program, and it did what it's been doing. Right now I am listening to Pandora, and it's doing it too.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not exactly an audio expert and haven't read through the thread. Two things that I can think of that maybe could be in play.

AVG may be stealing too many CPU cycles. Do a test with AVG disabled. Or even uninstall it, run the AVG Remover, and then reinstall it after testing.

Power supply could be getting fatigued and not supplying enough juice.

(Blame Cookiegal for this post; she likes to challenge us from time to time.  )


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's only because she needs help from time to time.  Thanks Terry.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd recommend uninstalling the Realtek driver using Add & Remove Programs in the Control Panel, rebooting and then installing the newly downloaded driver. You may have a corrupt setting or an equalizer setting that is causing the problem.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Good idea. Thanks Rob.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OK.... I disabled AVG and rebooted, with no good results. I re-installed Microsoft Security Essentials, and it turned out fine, until upon rebooting again it says I don't have a firewall, and I did before, and it won't let me get it back.

I next uninstalled Realtek and had no sound when I rebooted. So I've gone to google to find a Realtek driver, only to be lead down a road of "download driver detection programs' and them telling me I have so many out of date drivers (each program has told me different numbers) and that I have to 'register' to continue.
The last time I went down this kind of road, I downloaded a whole lot of problems on top of what I had. I thought I could do this by myself...........HAHAHA........

So, the bottom line is now I have no driver.......or firewall.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cookiegal gave you a link for the Realtek drivers, not sure where you are finding all these driver scanners unless you are clicking on the ads and not the actual driver download.

To make it easier, go straight to the Realtek website and download the driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Get the file thats the 7th one down "Windows 2000, Windows XP/2003(32/64 bits) Driver only (Executable file)".


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Downloaded driver successfully, but no luck in fixing the sound. It actually seems worse.
Have a firewall now, but it still takes over 5-8 minutes to boot up, and it's working real slow.......did I mess up again with all the crap I was getting trying to download the driver?

Do I need a new sound card? If so, how does that go? Store, on line, what? (You realize I'm thinking something like a 'charge' card.......


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know what else to tell you about the sound. I was hoping our "helpers" would have other suggestions.

In the meantime, let's run ComboFix again. But first, please remove the version you have by dragging it to the Recycle Bin and then grab the latest version.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

ComboFix 12-11-13.03 - DIANE 11/14/2012 0:22.3.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3317.2638 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7095}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-10-14 to 2012-11-14 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-11-13 16:54 . 2012-11-13 16:54 56200 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{21612C4A-5729-4D2D-A4D3-BE6227F3754B}\offreg.dll
2012-11-13 16:54 . 2012-11-13 16:54 29904 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{21612C4A-5729-4D2D-A4D3-BE6227F3754B}\MpKslbaf36dd1.sys
2012-11-13 16:50 . 2012-10-12 03:56 6918632 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{21612C4A-5729-4D2D-A4D3-BE6227F3754B}\mpengine.dll
2012-11-13 03:29 . 2012-11-13 03:27 143872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2012-11-13 03:28 . 2012-11-13 03:28 93672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2012-11-13 03:26 . 2012-11-13 03:26 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2012-11-13 03:07 . 2012-11-13 03:07 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\RTCOM
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:15 359016 ----a-w- c:\windows\vncutil.exe
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2011-06-30 21:15 891496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RTSndMgr.CPL
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:15 84584 ----a-w- c:\windows\SOUNDMAN.EXE
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:15 1833576 ----a-w- c:\windows\SkyTel.exe
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2012-05-04 15:15 1493608 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtlUpd.exe
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:15 9721960 ----a-w- c:\windows\RTLCPL.EXE
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2012-06-19 21:54 6141584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:14 129640 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtkAudioService.exe
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2012-06-06 19:00 20065936 ----a-w- c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2012-05-11 19:14 25548 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2009-11-18 12:17 1395800 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2010-11-03 23:14 2180712 ----a-w- c:\windows\MicCal.exe
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2010-11-03 23:13 285288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2009-11-18 12:16 1691480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2010-11-03 23:13 2815592 ----a-w- c:\windows\ALCWZRD.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2010-11-03 23:13 64104 ----a-w- c:\windows\ALCMTR.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2012-05-25 23:06 1706640 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtlExUpd.dll
2012-11-13 02:43 . 2012-11-13 02:43 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\UAB
2012-11-13 02:43 . 2012-11-13 02:43 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters
2012-11-13 02:41 . 2012-11-13 02:41 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool
2012-11-13 02:39 . 2012-11-13 02:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Driver Tool
2012-11-13 02:27 . 2012-11-13 03:12 13024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys
2012-11-13 02:27 . 2012-11-13 02:27 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc
2012-11-13 00:14 . 2012-10-12 03:56 6918632 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-11-13 00:12 . 2012-01-31 12:44 237072 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-11-13 00:09 . 2012-11-13 00:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-11-10 21:42 . 2012-11-10 21:42 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTS
2012-11-07 01:36 . 2012-05-10 22:34 65640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RtkCoInstIIXP.dll
2012-11-07 01:36 . 2011-11-22 21:28 11368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RtkCoLDRXP.dll
2012-11-05 01:02 . 2012-11-05 01:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\ESET
2012-10-31 18:49 . 2012-10-31 18:49 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTL
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-11-13 03:27 . 2012-06-20 18:30 821736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2012-11-13 03:27 . 2012-06-20 18:30 746984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2012-10-09 05:14 . 2012-04-03 13:41 696760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-10-09 05:14 . 2011-05-14 12:50 73656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-09-03 16:16 . 2012-09-03 16:16 27496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2012-08-31 03:03 . 2012-08-31 03:03 193552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\MpFilter.sys
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 43520 ------w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-08-28 12:07 . 2004-08-04 12:00 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-08-24 13:53 . 2004-08-04 12:00 177664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-08-21 13:33 . 2004-08-04 12:00 2148864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-08-21 12:58 . 2004-08-03 22:59 2027520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-10-27 19:22 . 2012-10-27 19:22 261600 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GameXN GO"="c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe" [2011-12-03 347008]
"Driver Tool"="c:\program files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe" [2012-10-12 3522488]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2010-03-11 141848]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2010-03-11 166424]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2010-03-11 137752]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2012-07-31 38872]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-07-11 919008]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2012-09-12 947176]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2012-06-06 20065936]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\F.lux]
2009-08-29 06:00 966656 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN (news)]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN (update)]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN GO]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogitechQuickCamRibbon]
2009-10-14 17:36 2793304 ----a-w- c:\program files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
2008-04-14 10:42 1695232 ------w- c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxioDragToDisc]
2005-09-19 21:53 1687552 ----a-w- c:\program files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Drag to Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxWatchTray]
2005-09-19 21:29 163840 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatchTray.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2012-07-13 17:33 17418928 ----a-r- c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Roxio\\Easy Media Creator 8\\Digital Home\\RoxUpnpServer.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\Vid HD\\Vid.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
.
R1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [9/3/2012 11:16 AM 27496]
R1 MpKslbaf36dd1;MpKslbaf36dd1;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{21612C4A-5729-4D2D-A4D3-BE6227F3754B}\MpKslbaf36dd1.sys [11/13/2012 11:54 AM 29904]
R2 ezGOSvc;Easybits GO Services for Windows;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [8/4/2004 7:00 AM 14336]
R2 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc;PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service;c:\program files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe [4/27/2010 8:45 AM 632792]
S1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys --> c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys [?]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [7/3/2012 12:19 PM 160944]
S2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [11/3/2006 6:19 PM 13592]
S3 ADM8511;ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS [3/11/2010 1:26 PM 20160]
S3 Ambfilt;Ambfilt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys [11/12/2012 10:05 PM 1691480]
S3 DrvAgent32;DrvAgent32;\??\c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys [?]
S3 SWDUMon;SWDUMon;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys [11/12/2012 9:27 PM 13024]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - MPKSLBAF36DD1
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - NetSvcs
ezGOSvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-11-14 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-03 05:14]
.
2012-01-24 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01 21:57]
.
2012-11-13 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-19 00:44]
.
2012-11-14 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-19 00:44]
.
2012-11-13 c:\windows\Tasks\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan.job
- c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\MpCmdRun.exe [2012-09-12 22:25]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = about:blank
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
AddRemove-Audio Converter - c:\program files\AudioConverter\Uninstall\Uninstall.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-11-14 00:29
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_4_402_287_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_4_402_287_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2856)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
Completion time: 2012-11-14 00:33:37
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-11-14 05:33
ComboFix2.txt 2012-11-01 21:03
ComboFix3.txt 2012-11-01 00:30
.
Pre-Run: 123,314,618,368 bytes free
Post-Run: 123,317,342,208 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 8B72753FCB18C979E5AEDEED9024EF41


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:filefind
*RtkHDAud*
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 15:40 on 14/11/2012 by DIANE
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "*RtkHDAud*"
C:\DRIVERS\AUD_allOS_5841_PV_RTL\WDM\RTKHDAUD.sys --a---- 5074944 bytes [00:26 28/04/2009] [00:26 28/04/2009] 9037C8BD3E896D7F2803A171FDEAEEF4
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\Drivers\WDM\RtkHDAud.sys ------- 6141584 bytes [03:06 13/11/2012] [21:54 19/06/2012] 063DD51CBDC37B8668E09148E0A118BC
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys --a---- 6141584 bytes [03:06 13/11/2012] [21:54 19/06/2012] 063DD51CBDC37B8668E09148E0A118BC

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks. I just wanted to be sure the correct version of the driver was indeed installed.

Do you have your XP installation CD?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

No, unfortunately, I think someone lifted it a while back ago.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Does anyone have a pair of speakers you could try to see if yours may be faulty?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll have to check & get back to you.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

One thing though, in a video, like on a news clip, it will actually slow down and get back to normal besides the static and stuttering. Would that be the speakers?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dianedianegeorge said:


> One thing though, in a video, like on a news clip, it will actually slow down and get back to normal besides the static and stuttering. Would that be the speakers?


Probably not but it was worth a try.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try running chkdsk.

Click Start and My Computer. Right-click the hard drive you want to check, and click Properties. Select the Tools tab and click Check Now. Check both boxes. Click Start. You'll get a message that the computer must be rebooted to run a complete check. Click Yes and reboot. Chkdsk will take a while, so run it when you don't need to use the computer for something else.

To view results log:

Go to *Start *- *Run *and type in *eventvwr.msc*, and hit enter.
When Event Viewer opens, click on "Application", then scroll down to "Winlogon" and double-click on it to open it up. This is the log created after running chkdsk. Click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper to copy it and then paste it here please.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, sorry for my stupidity, but I got it to where I click on the two pieces of paper, and nothing happens. It says it copies to the "clipboard' but I don't know where that is, and it won't let me highlight and copy & paste.

I'll keep trying.............


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Once it's copied (you won't see anything happen) then you just have to rignt-click in the reply box and select "paste" and the text should appear.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Event Type: Information
Event Source: Winlogon
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1001
Date: 11/15/2012
Time: 5:25:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DIANEXP
Description:
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
Cleaning up 2111 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 2111 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 2111 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
Free space verification is complete.

156280288 KB total disk space.
35343156 KB in 83867 files.
33312 KB in 10535 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
278024 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
120625796 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
39070072 total allocation units on disk.
30156449 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
b0 f5 02 00 f9 6f 01 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 00 00 .....o..R.......
93 49 00 00 03 00 00 00 66 0f 00 00 00 00 00 00 .I......f.......
74 81 67 2f 00 00 00 00 fe f9 46 b1 00 00 00 00 t.g/......F.....
06 dc 1f 8a 00 00 00 00 e4 1d d5 1a 22 00 00 00 ............"...
fa 5b 5d 88 05 00 00 00 40 60 97 2b 29 00 00 00 .[][email protected]`.+)...
b0 6e 96 9a 00 00 00 00 a0 38 07 00 9b 47 01 00 .n.......8...G..
00 00 00 00 00 d0 2c 6d 08 00 00 00 27 29 00 00 ......,m....')..

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW! It's magic!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What version of Flash do you currently have? To find out, please go to Control Panel - Flash - then click on the Advanced Tab and let me know what it says for the versions beside the "Check Now" button.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

ActiveX Version: 11.4.402.287
Plug-in Version: 11.4.402.287


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's update Flash and see if that helps.

The latest version is 11.5.502.110.

You will have to do this twice, once with Internet Explorer to download the ActiveX version (it will recognize the browser) and a second time with Firefox to download the plugin.

Visit the following site to get the downloads. Be careful to uncheck whatever supplementary download is offerred like The Google Toolbar or McAfee Security Scan as those are not needed and only add clutter to your system.

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

Once they are both installed please reboot the machine and let me know if the sound has improved.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

nope..................}


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

actually it seems to have gotten worse..............
Sometimes after it was going for a while (like on Pandora) it would get better, then only 'slur' every once in a while.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

also something called rundll32.exe is not responding. I was trying to put the screensaver back in.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have music--even Windows' samples--on your hard drive or a CD, and if so do you have the same audio trouble?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I have songs in my library, and it does the same thing, crackles, slurs, and slows down.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thinking mostly along the lines of probably the sound card (or--horrors--the motherboard) or the speakers. How can it be the speakers causing a slow-down? Don't really know, but when electronics (even anything just electrical) go bad it's impossible to predict what wild things can happen. Trying other speakers as Cookiegal suggested, or yours on another machine, still seems like a good idea to me.

You asked earlier about sound cards. You can buy one (just checked quickly on Amazon and there you can pay anywhere from $10 to $260). Your original/current one may be a PCI one that you replace or, I think, may be integrated with the motherboard in which case you just disable it and add the new one (to an empty PCI slot). I have no experience with them, so am already outside my comfort level.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When the sound issues occur, does the CPU or memory usage spike or go very high?

Try updating the Intel chipset drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...indows XP Professional*&DownloadType=Drivers

You can also try uninstalling the current Realtek drivers and trying the older Intel provided Realtek drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...indows XP Professional*&DownloadType=Drivers

Also, post a screenshot of HW Monitor: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html
If the system is overheating it could also be causing lowered performance and side effects such as audio or video glitches.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good ideas, Rob. 

By the way, lest we overlook an "obvious" way to test--"other speakers" could be earbuds and for "another machine" you may have a radio with the right kind of jack. I've also used such speakers on an MP3 player.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I will get some other speakers tomorrow and let you know how that works out. 
Also I will ask my son if he remembers what the sound card is as he put in a new motherboard and sound card not too many years ago for me. 

It's funny, but the original problem has been fixed basically, and now I have a new one.......... 
I really appreciate all of you guys help!!! Thanks & I will let you know tomorrow how other speakers sound.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The dxdiag report is not showing any other sound card but the Realtek one. Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *devmgmt.msc *and hit Enter to open the Device Manager then expand "Sound, video and game controllers". Let us know all of the entries listed under that section please.

Also, please try Triple6's suggestions in his last post (no. 109).


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

So far, I tried new speakers, and the problem still exists. Sorry I didn't see Triple6's suggestions until later. I did do the first suggestion (chip set), and still no cure. Will try the others shortly.
ALSO..... yes the CPU does spike.
My son believes it's an integrated sound card. He said he will check when he can get over someday.......
Will be trying the other stuff through out the day and report back.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Realtek High Definition Audio
USB Audio Device
Video Codecs


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Dowloaded the free download manager only to get a PCSpeed Fix that I had to uninstall, and now I have all these ads and something coming up saying that something wants to change my settings and click here to keep them.......
Why do I always do this??? I don't even know if I downloaded the right thing, I now have some 'head' of a guy in both right top and bottom corners. 
So before I go any further, did I do something wrong????


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, and I'm also now getting ads in my Facebook page.........what did I do??????


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dianedianegeorge said:


> Dowloaded the free download manager only to get a PCSpeed Fix that I had to uninstall, and now I have all these ads and something coming up saying that something wants to change my settings and click here to keep them.......
> Why do I always do this??? I don't even know if I downloaded the right thing, I now have some 'head' of a guy in both right top and bottom corners.
> So before I go any further, did I do something wrong????


What download manager are you referring to? There was no need to download anything but the driver installation file.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

On post 109, the HW Monitor, I clicked on that, and got all sorts of stuff..................should I uninstall it? I'm sorry, I just clicked to install whatever was on that site, now I have all sorts of ads all over, even in my emails, on my facebook page. I'm so sorry I keep messing up...........


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you click on the Download button at the top? If so, that's an advertisement. The correct download is on the right-hand side a bit lower down.

Please run DDS again and post both logs so I can see what got installed.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I uninstalled all the things, except they said some things had to be undone manually. THen after the one unistalation it said to restart. Then I got a blue screen, and I restarted it again, Microsoft said there was an error and this is what I got. I will do the DDS again.
*Consider BIOS upgrade*

Microsoft is unable to determine the exact cause of this error. However, this problem was most likely caused by an error in your computer's random access memory (RAM). RAM is the main internal storage area the computer uses to run programs and store data.
During the crash analysis, we noticed the basic input/output system (BIOS) version on this computer does not match the specifications for the central processing unit (CPU), also known as a processor, that is installed on your computer. This can occur when a newer processor is installed on an older system board or older BIOS. Using a BIOS that does not support the installed processor can result in Windows system crashes. Contact your computer manufacturer or motherboard manufacturer for an updated version of BIOS for your computer's processor.
How do I find my computer manufacturer?
*Notes*


 Upgrading the BIOS version may require moderate to advanced troubleshooting skills. If you are uncomfortable with performing these steps, you might want to consider consulting with paid technical support.
 If your computer contains an Intel desktop board, tap or click the following link to go online for more info:
Intel desktop board BIOS update instructions


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

DDS (Ver_2012-11-07.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.9.2
Run by DIANE at 11:48:23 on 2012-11-16
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3317.2307 [GMT -5:00]
.
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7095}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor\visicom_antiphishing.exe
C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3247201
uURLSearchHooks: AOLMAILTBSearch Class: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
uURLSearchHooks: <No Name>: - LocalServer32 - <no file>
uURLSearchHooks: InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar: {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - c:\program files\internethelper1.5\prxtbInte.dll
mURLSearchHooks: AOLMAILTBSearch Class: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
BHO: InfoAtoms: {103089DA-0F31-4A8B-843F-7D24A7FE8345} - c:\program files\infoatoms\ie32\InfoAtomsClientIE.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar: {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - c:\program files\internethelper1.5\prxtbInte.dll
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer: {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: AOL Email Toolbar Loader: {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: AOL Email Toolbar: {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB: AOL Email Toolbar: {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - c:\program files\aol email toolbar\aolmailtb.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB: InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar: {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - c:\program files\internethelper1.5\prxtbInte.dll
uRun: [GameXN GO] "c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\gamexn\GameXNGO.exe" /startup
uRun: [Driver Tool] c:\program files\driver tool\driver tool\DriverTool.exe /applicationMode:systemTray /showWelcome:false
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
mRun: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [Persistence] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [APSDaemon] "c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [MSC] "c:\program files\microsoft security client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
mRun: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
mRun: [Anti-phishing Domain Advisor] "c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\anti-phishing domain advisor\visicom_antiphishing.exe"
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Windows\System: Allow-LogonScript-NetbiosDisabled = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
IE: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\aol email toolbar\ietoolbar\resources\en-us\local\search.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~3\office11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
.
INFO: HKCU has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
.
INFO: HKLM has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328
DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - hxxp://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1352266324921
DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - hxxp://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
TCP: Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\program files\common files\skype\Skype4COM.dll
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: Microsoft AntiMalware ShellExecuteHook - {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - c:\program files\windows defender\MpShHook.dll
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - InternetHelper1.5 Customized Web Search
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3247201&SearchSource=2&q=
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d}\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\air\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\livingplay games\nplplaypop.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\sony\media go\npmediago.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\sony\playstation network downloader\nppsndl.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_110.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npptools.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npwmsdrm.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2012-11-16 10:50; {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d}; c:\documents and settings\diane\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d}
FF - ExtSQL: 2012-11-16 10:51; [email protected]; c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2012-11-16 10:51; [email protected]; c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\[email protected]
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 MpFilter;Microsoft Malware Protection Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\MpFilter.sys [2012-8-30 193552]
R1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [2012-9-3 27496]
R1 MpKsl13a8ad1a;MpKsl13a8ad1a;c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\microsoft antimalware\definition updates\{bff85fde-5598-4e99-bcdf-53efeb60d646}\MpKsl13a8ad1a.sys [2012-11-16 29904]
R2 ezGOSvc;Easybits GO Services for Windows;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2004-8-4 14336]
R2 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc;PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service;c:\program files\common files\pc tools\smonitor\StartManSvc.exe [2010-4-27 632792]
S1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [?]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\skype\updater\Updater.exe [2012-7-3 160944]
S2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\windows defender\MsMpEng.exe [2006-11-3 13592]
S3 ADM8511;ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS [2010-3-11 20160]
S3 Ambfilt;Ambfilt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys [2012-11-12 1691480]
S3 DrvAgent32;DrvAgent32;\??\c:\windows\system32\drivers\drvagent32.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\DrvAgent32.sys [?]
S3 SWDUMon;SWDUMon;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys [2012-11-12 13024]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\wpf\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 753504]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-11-16 16:34:59 29904 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\microsoft antimalware\definition updates\{bff85fde-5598-4e99-bcdf-53efeb60d646}\MpKsl13a8ad1a.sys
2012-11-16 15:52:37 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\local settings\application data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn
2012-11-16 15:52:34 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
2012-11-16 15:52:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Free Download Manager
2012-11-16 15:51:25 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\InfoAtoms
2012-11-16 15:51:18 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Conduit
2012-11-16 15:51:02 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\local settings\application data\InternetHelper1.5
2012-11-16 15:51:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\local settings\application data\Conduit
2012-11-16 15:50:48 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\InternetHelper1.5
2012-11-15 21:45:00 6918632 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\microsoft antimalware\definition updates\{bff85fde-5598-4e99-bcdf-53efeb60d646}\mpengine.dll
2012-11-14 17:11:11 6918632 ------w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\microsoft antimalware\definition updates\backup\mpengine.dll
2012-11-13 03:29:17 143872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2012-11-13 03:28:58 93672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2012-11-13 03:07:04 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\RTCOM
2012-11-13 03:06:16 359016 ----a-w- c:\windows\vncutil.exe
2012-11-13 03:06:14 891496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RTSndMgr.CPL
2012-11-13 03:06:14 84584 ----a-w- c:\windows\SOUNDMAN.EXE
2012-11-13 03:06:14 1833576 ----a-w- c:\windows\SkyTel.exe
2012-11-13 03:06:13 1493608 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtlUpd.exe
2012-11-13 03:06:10 9721960 ----a-w- c:\windows\RTLCPL.EXE
2012-11-13 03:06:09 6141584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
2012-11-13 03:06:09 129640 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtkAudioService.exe
2012-11-13 03:05:53 25548 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT
2012-11-13 03:05:53 20065936 ----a-w- c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05:53 1395800 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys
2012-11-13 03:05:52 2180712 ----a-w- c:\windows\MicCal.exe
2012-11-13 03:05:47 285288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL
2012-11-13 03:05:47 1691480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys
2012-11-13 03:05:46 64104 ----a-w- c:\windows\ALCMTR.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05:46 2815592 ----a-w- c:\windows\ALCWZRD.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05:10 1706640 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtlExUpd.dll
2012-11-13 02:43:23 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\UAB
2012-11-13 02:43:21 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\local settings\application data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters
2012-11-13 02:41:40 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Driver Tool
2012-11-13 02:39:53 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Driver Tool
2012-11-13 02:27:18 13024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys
2012-11-13 02:27:16 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\diane\local settings\application data\SlimWare Utilities Inc
2012-11-13 00:12:44 237072 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-11-13 00:09:49 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-11-10 21:42:24 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTS
2012-11-07 01:36:50 65640 ----a-w-  c:\windows\system32\RtkCoInstIIXP.dll
2012-11-07 01:36:50 11368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RtkCoLDRXP.dll
2012-11-05 01:02:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\ESET
2012-11-01 00:17:09 -------- dcsha-r- C:\cmdcons
2012-11-01 00:14:48 98816 ----a-w- c:\windows\sed.exe
2012-11-01 00:14:48 256000 ----a-w- c:\windows\PEV.exe
2012-11-01 00:14:48 208896 ----a-w- c:\windows\MBR.exe
2012-10-31 18:49:53 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTL
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-11-15 21:42:11 697272 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-11-15 21:42:10 73656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-11-13 03:27:45 821736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2012-11-13 03:27:44 746984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2012-10-22 08:37:31 1866368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-10-02 18:04:21 58368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\synceng.dll
2012-09-03 16:16:24 27496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2012-08-31 03:03:50 193552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\MpFilter.sys
2012-08-28 15:14:53 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-08-28 15:14:53 43520 ------w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-08-28 15:14:52 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-08-28 12:07:15 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-08-24 13:53:22 177664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-08-21 13:33:26 2148864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-08-21 12:58:09 2027520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
.
============= FINISH: 11:49:50.29 ===============
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-07.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 3/11/2010 1:22:24 PM
System Uptime: 11/16/2012 11:30:38 AM (0 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Intel Corporation | | D945GCNL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @ 2.60GHz | LGA 775 | 2593/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
A: is Removable
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 149 GiB total, 113.786 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP818: 8/19/2012 7:39:56 PM - System Checkpoint
RP819: 8/20/2012 12:52:44 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP820: 8/21/2012 9:05:40 AM - System Checkpoint
RP821: 8/22/2012 10:08:40 AM - System Checkpoint
RP822: 8/23/2012 11:37:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP823: 8/24/2012 1:45:46 PM - System Checkpoint
RP824: 8/25/2012 2:16:45 PM - System Checkpoint
RP825: 8/26/2012 3:25:55 PM - System Checkpoint
RP826: 8/27/2012 5:32:09 PM - System Checkpoint
RP827: 8/28/2012 6:16:41 PM - System Checkpoint
RP828: 8/29/2012 6:38:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP829: 8/30/2012 9:18:09 PM - System Checkpoint
RP830: 9/1/2012 12:52:45 AM - System Checkpoint
RP831: 9/2/2012 9:39:44 AM - System Checkpoint
RP832: 9/3/2012 10:21:47 AM - System Checkpoint
RP833: 9/4/2012 11:01:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP834: 9/5/2012 3:32:51 PM - System Checkpoint
RP835: 9/6/2012 3:37:10 PM - System Checkpoint
RP836: 9/7/2012 3:54:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP837: 9/8/2012 7:53:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP838: 9/9/2012 8:14:13 PM - System Checkpoint
RP839: 9/10/2012 8:19:30 PM - System Checkpoint
RP840: 9/11/2012 9:46:52 PM - System Checkpoint
RP841: 9/12/2012 11:00:16 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP842: 9/13/2012 11:42:18 AM - System Checkpoint
RP843: 9/14/2012 12:15:07 PM - System Checkpoint
RP844: 9/15/2012 12:23:35 PM - System Checkpoint
RP845: 9/16/2012 1:14:12 PM - System Checkpoint
RP846: 9/17/2012 2:30:33 PM - System Checkpoint
RP847: 9/18/2012 2:45:33 PM - System Checkpoint
RP848: 9/19/2012 6:43:54 PM - System Checkpoint
RP849: 9/20/2012 9:06:44 PM - System Checkpoint
RP850: 9/21/2012 9:12:25 PM - System Checkpoint
RP851: 9/22/2012 10:27:17 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP852: 10/1/2012 7:50:00 PM - System Checkpoint
RP853: 10/2/2012 10:24:37 PM - System Checkpoint
RP854: 10/4/2012 8:57:23 AM - System Checkpoint
RP855: 10/5/2012 10:38:59 AM - System Checkpoint
RP856: 10/6/2012 10:45:38 AM - System Checkpoint
RP857: 10/6/2012 2:47:28 PM - Installed AVG 2013
RP858: 10/6/2012 2:48:13 PM - Installed AVG 2013
RP859: 10/7/2012 4:08:15 PM - System Checkpoint
RP860: 10/8/2012 4:47:28 PM - System Checkpoint
RP861: 10/8/2012 5:00:19 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP862: 10/9/2012 6:01:26 PM - System Checkpoint
RP863: 10/10/2012 8:15:38 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP864: 10/11/2012 8:40:05 AM - System Checkpoint
RP865: 10/12/2012 9:53:48 AM - System Checkpoint
RP866: 10/13/2012 10:59:13 AM - System Checkpoint
RP867: 10/14/2012 11:38:39 AM - System Checkpoint
RP868: 10/15/2012 12:35:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP869: 10/16/2012 1:36:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP870: 10/17/2012 1:51:14 PM - System Checkpoint
RP871: 10/18/2012 3:23:21 PM - System Checkpoint
RP872: 10/19/2012 3:49:12 PM - System Checkpoint
RP873: 10/20/2012 3:52:02 PM - System Checkpoint
RP874: 10/21/2012 6:28:19 PM - System Checkpoint
RP875: 10/22/2012 6:47:49 PM - System Checkpoint
RP876: 10/23/2012 7:31:29 PM - System Checkpoint
RP877: 10/24/2012 9:27:57 PM - System Checkpoint
RP878: 10/26/2012 11:46:51 AM - System Checkpoint
RP879: 10/27/2012 12:27:05 PM - System Checkpoint
RP880: 10/28/2012 1:23:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP881: 10/29/2012 8:58:03 PM - System Checkpoint
RP882: 10/30/2012 10:03:28 PM - System Checkpoint
RP883: 11/1/2012 8:45:10 AM - System Checkpoint
RP884: 11/2/2012 10:10:28 AM - System Checkpoint
RP885: 11/3/2012 1:06:12 PM - System Checkpoint
RP886: 11/4/2012 12:50:13 PM - System Checkpoint
RP887: 11/5/2012 12:58:34 PM - System Checkpoint
RP888: 11/6/2012 1:07:46 PM - System Checkpoint
RP889: 11/6/2012 8:36:31 PM - Installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RP890: 11/6/2012 11:15:55 PM - Installed DriverBoost.
RP891: 11/7/2012 6:21:17 PM - Installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RP892: 11/8/2012 12:13:27 AM - Installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RP893: 11/8/2012 5:00:42 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP894: 11/9/2012 6:00:32 PM - System Checkpoint
RP895: 11/10/2012 6:04:17 PM - System Checkpoint
RP896: 11/11/2012 6:10:41 PM - System Checkpoint
RP897: 11/12/2012 7:12:43 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP898: 11/12/2012 9:06:29 PM - Removed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RP899: 11/12/2012 9:39:51 PM - Installed Driver Tool.
RP900: 11/12/2012 10:05:46 PM - Installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RP901: 11/12/2012 10:24:25 PM - Removed Java(TM) 7 Update 5
RP902: 11/12/2012 11:18:52 PM - Removed DriverUpdate
RP903: 11/13/2012 11:50:07 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP904: 11/14/2012 12:10:51 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP905: 11/15/2012 11:48:57 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP906: 11/15/2012 5:00:38 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.5.2
After Dark Games
Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
AOL Email Toolbar
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 6
ArcSoft Print Creations
Bonjour
CCleaner
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Dasher 4.11
Driver Tool
EPSON CX8400 User's Guide
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON Scan
EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series Scanner Driver Update
ESET Online Scanner v3
GameXN GO
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2158563)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2756822)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
InfoAtoms
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar
iTunes
Java 7 Update 9
Java Auto Updater
JavaFX 2.1.1
Lexmark 510 Series
Logitech Vid HD
Logitech Webcam Software
Matrox Imaging Products
Media Go
Media Go Video Playback Engine 1.88.105.12040
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable - KB2467175
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Mystery P.I. - The Lottery Ticket 1.0.0.5
NWZ-E460 WALKMAN Guide
PictureGear Studio 2.0
PlayStation(R)Network Downloader
PlayStation(R)Store
PowerDVD
QuickTime
REALTEK GbE & FE Ethernet PCI-E NIC Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Roxio Easy Media Creator 8 Suite
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2183461)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2360131)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2416400)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2482017)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2497640)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2530548)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2559049)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2586448)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2744842)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2160329)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503658)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506223)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2510581)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2511455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2555917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2639417)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2660465)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2724197)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2727528)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2761226)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982802)
Sierra Utilities
Skype Toolbars
Skype™ 5.10
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB980182)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Video Poker 1.0
WebFldrs XP
Windows Defender
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WordPerfect Office 11
Zune Desktop Theme
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
11/16/2012 11:34:52 AM, error: System Error [1003] - Error code 10000050, parameter1 f000e2da, parameter2 00000000, parameter3 bf891031, parameter4 00000002.
11/13/2012 9:13:54 PM, error: Dhcp [1002] - The IP address lease 192.168.1.2 for the Network Card with network address 001CC064A301 has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
11/12/2012 9:20:07 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Application Management service terminated with the following error: The specified module could not be found.
11/12/2012 9:17:47 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service terminated with the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
11/12/2012 9:10:59 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: AVGIDSDriver
11/12/2012 9:09:28 PM, error: MtxDma0 [2] - Information from Matrox Driver (): Problems with the Bios32 services..
11/12/2012 9:09:28 PM, error: MtxDma0 [2] - Information from Matrox Driver (): No access to BIOS32 service.
11/12/2012 8:46:54 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: Access is denied.
11/12/2012 10:12:34 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.
11/12/2012 10:12:34 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
11/10/2012 4:42:27 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The RoxMediaDB service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
11/10/2012 4:42:27 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Roxio Hard Drive Watcher service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
11/10/2012 4:42:27 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The iPod Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
11/10/2012 4:42:26 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Process Monitor service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
11/10/2012 4:42:26 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
11/10/2012 4:42:26 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Java Quick Starter service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
11/10/2012 4:42:26 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Bonjour Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
11/10/2012 4:42:25 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The LexBce Server service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
11/10/2012 4:42:25 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

To download HW Monitor use the "1.21 setup, english (installation, includes 32 and 64-bit binaries)" from the right hand side. You appear to have clicked on an ad and downloaded something else.

Do you have a Lexmark printer? Do you have an Apple product? The PC Tools program may not be needed either.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a Lexmark Printer, don't have an Apple product that I know of. I will try to do the Monitor again.........
Will we be able to get rid of all these ads that are now in my outgoing email and facebook? It seems to be for travelers insurance mostly.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You did pick up some adware stuff there.

Please uninstall this via Add or Remove Programs in the Control Panel:

Anti-phishing Domain Advisor

You already have AdwCleaner installed so please run it again and select "Search" (do not select "Delete" at this time)

Once the scan is finished it will ask to reboot so please allow this.

After the reboot a log will be produced. Please copy and paste the log into your next reply.


Hopefully Rob will have other suggestions regarding the sound problem.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The Apple stuff was there when you posted the first DDS log at the very beginning so it didn't just get installed.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I have the CPUID hardware monitor info, but don't know how to transfer it to you.

Intel Core 2 duo E4700 temps
core#0 42C 42C 47C
core#1 40C 40c 45c

St 3160215A
Assembly 38c 38c 38c
Air flow 38c 38c 38c

What Is the apple stuff??? 
I will now do what you instructed in 124!!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Go to Add & Remove Programs and uninstall anything starting with Apple, iTunes/iPod, and Bonjour.

The temps look fine, that shouldn't be the issue.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

# AdwCleaner v2.006 - Logfile created 11/16/2012 at 12:56:26
# Updated 30/10/2012 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : DIANE - DIANEXP
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Search]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Folder Found : C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\CT3247201
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\CT3247201
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d}
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\Smartbar
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Conduit
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5

***** [Registry] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Ask.com.tmp
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKCU\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Found : HKCU\Software\InternetHelper1.5
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{AFDBDDAA-5D3F-42EE-B79C-185A7020515B}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\SmartBar
Key Found : HKCU\Toolbar
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CF0A6C67-CFD0-40B0-A375-4B9893C2B339}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar.CT3247201
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKLM\Software\InternetHelper1.5
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{BCCECD35-C7C5-4029-A727-3419D531C4DB}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{FAB2DC33-9D53-4B61-9899-2DAE92325EE5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{CF0A6C67-CFD0-40B0-A375-4B9893C2B339}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-839522115-492894223-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{AFDBDDAA-5D3F-42EE-B79C-185A7020515B}
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main - Start Page] = hxxp://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3247201

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v16.0.2 (en-US)

Profile name : default 
File : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\prefs.js

Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000082.isDisplayHidden", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000082.state", "{\"state\":\"stopped\",\"text\":\"Californi...\",\"description[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_TMP_city", "PITTSBURGH");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_TMP_country", "US");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_locId", "USPA1290");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_location", "Pittsburgh, PA");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_region", "US");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_temp_dis", "f");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_wind_dis", "mph");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.weatherData", "{\"icon\":\"30.png\",\"temperature\":\"46°F\",\"temperat[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.CT3247201ads1.enc", "JTdCJTIyYWRzJTIyJTNBJTVCJTdCJTIyYWlkJTIyJTNBJTIyMzY2ODElMj[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.CT3247201current_term.enc", "AA==");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.CT3247201sdate.enc", "MTY=");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"tru[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.FirstTime", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.LoginRevertSettingsEnabled", false);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.RevertSettingsEnabled", false);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.SearchFromAddressBarUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT324[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.UserID", "UN66141794306378888");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.autoDisableScopes", -1);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", true);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.defaultSearch", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"10000002\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"crossDomainAjax[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.enableAlerts", "always");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.fixUrls", true);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.hxxp___pinterest_aot_im.isEnabled.enc", "WQ==");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.installId", "air6f.exe");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.installType", "conduitnsisintegration");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.isNewTabEnabled", false);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.isPerformedSmartBarTransition", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.keyword", true);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"\",\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_TITLE\":\"[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.openThankYouPage", "false");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.openUninstallPage", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.search.searchAppId", "10000002");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.search.searchCount", "0");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.searchProtector.notifyChanges", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"d[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"d[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data[...]
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1353081057663");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_appTracking_lastUpdate", "1353081203687");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1353081057656");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1353081060417");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_login_10.13.40.15_lastUpdate", "1353081203691");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1353081060471");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1353081057052");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1353081056504");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1353081060374");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1353081056838");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1353081058154");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.settingsINI", true);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.smartbar.CTID", "CT3247201");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.smartbar.homepage", true);
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.smartbar.toolbarName", "InternetHelper1.5 ");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.toolbarBornServerTime", "16-11-2012");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "16-11-2012");
Found : user_pref("CT3247201_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\"[...]
Found : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitHomepagesList", "");
Found : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchEngineList", "");
Found : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchUrlList", "");
Found : user_pref("Smartbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT3247201");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.date", "65");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastDate", "16");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastMonth", "10");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastYear", "2012");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.month", "2888");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.prevMonth", "0");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.total", "2902");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.week", "666");
Found : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.year", "2888");
Found : user_pref("aolmail_toolbar.winamp.volume", "");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "InternetHelper1.5 Customized Web Search");
Found : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3247201&SearchSource=2&q=[...]
Found : user_pref("smartbar.conduitHomepageList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3247201&SearchSource=13[...]
Found : user_pref("smartbar.conduitSearchAddressUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT[...]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [22486 octets] - [30/10/2012 12:21:15]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [24498 octets] - [02/11/2012 21:55:28]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [11070 octets] - [16/11/2012 12:56:26]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [11131 octets] ##########


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Trip6,
Uninstalled everything you told me to. Do you still want me to do the second thing in #109? I thought we did 'rollback' to the original drivers before.............(hey, listen to me sounding like I know what I'm doing.........LOL!) 

I'm still getting all the ADS in my emails, coming in and out.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Had you uninstalled Anti-phishing Domain Advisor before running the AdwCleaner program?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I do believe I did, only because that's what you told me to do in #124, so I did that first.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Run AdwCleaner again and have it delete those items this time.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

When I started it, was I just supposed to hit delete, or was I supposed to do a search first?

Anyway, here is the report:
# AdwCleaner v2.006 - Logfile created 11/16/2012 at 14:33:36
# Updated 30/10/2012 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : DIANE - DIANEXP
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\CT3247201
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\CT3247201
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d}
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\Smartbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\InternetHelper1.5
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{AFDBDDAA-5D3F-42EE-B79C-185A7020515B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CF0A6C67-CFD0-40B0-A375-4B9893C2B339}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar.CT3247201
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\InternetHelper1.5
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{BCCECD35-C7C5-4029-A727-3419D531C4DB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{FAB2DC33-9D53-4B61-9899-2DAE92325EE5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{CF0A6C67-CFD0-40B0-A375-4B9893C2B339}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main - Start Page] = hxxp://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3247201 --> hxxp://www.google.com

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v16.0.2 (en-US)

Profile name : default 
File : C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\prefs.js

Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000082.isDisplayHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000082.shrinkState", "shrinked");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000082.state", "{\"state\":\"stopped\",\"text\":\"Californi...\",\"description[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_TMP_city", "PITTSBURGH");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_TMP_country", "US");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_locId", "USPA1290");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_location", "Pittsburgh, PA");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_region", "US");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_temp_dis", "f");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.TWC_wind_dis", "mph");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.1000234.weatherData", "{\"icon\":\"32.png\",\"temperature\":\"49°F\",\"temperat[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.CT3247201ads1.enc", "JTdCJTIyYWRzJTIyJTNBJTVCJTdCJTIyYWlkJTIyJTNBJTIyMzY2ODElMj[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.CT3247201current_term.enc", "AA==");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.CT3247201sdate.enc", "MTY=");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"tru[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.FirstTime", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.LoginRevertSettingsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.RevertSettingsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.SearchFromAddressBarUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT324[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.UserID", "UN66141794306378888");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.autoDisableScopes", -1);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.defaultSearch", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"10000002\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"crossDomainAjax[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.enableAlerts", "always");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.fixUrls", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.hxxp___pinterest_aot_im.isEnabled.enc", "WQ==");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.installId", "air6f.exe");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.installType", "conduitnsisintegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.isNewTabEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.isPerformedSmartBarTransition", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.keyword", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxp%3A%2F%2Fmail.aol.com%2F3[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.openThankYouPage", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.openUninstallPage", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.search.searchAppId", "10000002");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.search.searchCount", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.searchProtector.notifyChanges", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1353081057663");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_appTracking_lastUpdate", "1353081203687");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1353081057656");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1353081060417");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_login_10.13.40.15_lastUpdate", "1353081203691");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1353081060471");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1353081057052");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1353081056504");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1353081060374");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1353088256931");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1353081058154");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.settingsINI", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.smartbar.CTID", "CT3247201");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.smartbar.homepage", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.smartbar.toolbarName", "InternetHelper1.5 ");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.toolbarBornServerTime", "16-11-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "16-11-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3247201_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitHomepagesList", "");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchEngineList", "");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchUrlList", "");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT3247201");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.date", "114");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastDate", "16");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastMonth", "10");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastYear", "2012");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.month", "2937");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.prevMonth", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.total", "2951");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.week", "715");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.year", "2937");
Deleted : user_pref("aolmail_toolbar.winamp.volume", "");
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "InternetHelper1.5 Customized Web Search");
Deleted : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3247201&SearchSource=2&q=[...]
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.conduitHomepageList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3247201&SearchSource=13[...]
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.conduitSearchAddressUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT[...]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [22486 octets] - [30/10/2012 12:21:15]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [24498 octets] - [02/11/2012 21:55:28]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [11201 octets] - [16/11/2012 12:56:26]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [11144 octets] - [16/11/2012 14:33:36]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [11205 octets] ##########


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

The ads are still going strong, and the sound is still bad..................sigh............


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

The Traveler's insurance ads at the top of my emails makes it so I can't see the very bottom of the email if it's a long one. WHY and HOW did I do this??? And why can't I get rid of it?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You did this by downloading an advertisement. They often dig their hooks into browsers and change settings, etc. Please run OTL again. They should show up there. You should still have it on your desktop.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OTL logfile created on: 11/16/2012 3:33:55 PM - Run 7
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.24 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.37 Gb Available Physical Memory | 73.13% Memory free
5.08 Gb Paging File | 4.42 Gb Available in Paging File | 87.02% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 113.67 Gb Free Space | 76.27% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DIANEXP | User Name: DIANE | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/11/12 22:27:58 | 000,161,768 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 18:06:52 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,917,984 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
PRC - [2012/10/12 15:31:30 | 003,522,488 | ---- | M] (PC Drivers Headquarters) -- C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe
PRC - [2012/09/12 17:25:22 | 000,020,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
PRC - [2012/09/12 17:19:44 | 000,947,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
PRC - [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
PRC - [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 05:42:38 | 000,538,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\spider.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:27 | 000,119,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\XPBurnComponent\d338d035d27aa3d6cd5ad270da662e64\XPBurnComponent.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:26 | 000,150,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Practices#\e49139c23d0f6318fc514fef923a4d20\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.Cryptography.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:24 | 000,304,128 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Practices#\08fc113d3d2364efe7d95f312215a226\Microsoft.Practices.ObjectBuilder.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:23 | 000,309,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Practices#\e6f51611fbc1f3da588aa9428e1d66a8\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Common.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:21 | 000,235,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Applicati#\f9cea023def9c1268f4241da70a06416\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:19 | 001,778,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\RuleEngine\9e721c633d0bccbc13ee53bd4c9a9bab\RuleEngine.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:17 | 000,357,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Win32.Tas#\1ed6f36df438cec139d8daf03992aa60\Microsoft.Win32.TaskScheduler.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:16 | 000,837,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Agent.Communication\090eea590c4dfa40860e687eb1b28b99\Agent.Communication.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:14 | 000,202,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Interop.WUApiLib\73c79e98374677d7da3215587bfc6c37\Interop.WUApiLib.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:00 | 000,771,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\d7ec47c4afad694faa491abd6b45928a\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:23:40 | 011,817,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\b809681da85a58046cb39f268b6697ad\System.Web.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:23:19 | 001,840,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\7fba5762199fc6763c8aaddc16abebcd\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:23:07 | 000,998,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\d8ca3b9fefcda19eeecd55c239f504ba\System.Management.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:23:04 | 000,060,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ExceptionLogging\9f2bbd56a89d6892129e3da760f4d508\ExceptionLogging.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:23:02 | 002,283,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Common\8bcff32d0fb8541f4b12334596394ec0\Common.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:22:58 | 000,768,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Agent.Common\0560d43d7067aa5e50fecc121f5f8f01\Agent.Common.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:22:22 | 000,971,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\41cac4885974d07de06f0b4fec9883f0\System.Configuration.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:22:13 | 007,626,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Agent\85c180e16db8c5528158af690438ea2e\Agent.ni.exe
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:16:39 | 005,450,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\d35b50eb6bb7b1bfb6592419d9feba47\System.Xml.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:16:14 | 012,433,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\6585a5fcaaa1b49b9a1bd9ca5c5c306e\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:15:20 | 001,592,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\da4bcb702feb770ce40cf1371b0c4d02\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:14:20 | 006,616,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\d309c7e5107b3aed78e097659f94543b\System.Data.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:10:22 | 007,977,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\90ad0c96693527ae685ff40019bb33b0\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:09:56 | 011,492,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\3add69b075f3da012fb97ce00cd795c0\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:06:49 | 002,933,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 16:42:07 | 014,586,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_110.dll
MOD - [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 002,295,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll
MOD - [2012/10/12 15:31:32 | 000,720,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\ThemePack.DriverTool.dll
MOD - [2012/10/12 15:06:10 | 000,313,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\Agent.Communication.XmlSerializers.dll
MOD - [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 16:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll -- (HidServ)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2012/11/15 16:42:11 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/11/12 22:27:58 | 000,161,768 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/09/12 17:25:22 | 000,020,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe -- (MsMpSvc)
SRV - [2012/07/03 12:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -- (ezGOSvc)
SRV - [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -- (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc)
SRV - [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -- (LVPrcSrv)
SRV - [2006/11/03 18:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -- (RoxLiveShare)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -- (RoxMediaDB)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -- (RoxWatch)
SRV - [2005/09/19 15:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -- (RoxUPnPRenderer)
SRV - [2005/09/19 15:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -- (RoxUpnpServer)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys -- (DrvAgent32)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2012/11/12 22:12:52 | 000,013,024 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys -- (SWDUMon)
DRV - [2012/09/03 11:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2012/06/19 16:54:20 | 006,141,584 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2009/11/18 07:17:00 | 001,395,800 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -- (Monfilt)
DRV - [2009/11/18 07:16:00 | 001,691,480 | ---- | M] (Creative) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -- (Ambfilt)
DRV - [2009/10/07 00:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -- (LVPr2Mon)
DRV - [2009/07/28 16:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -- (RTLE8023xp)
DRV - [2009/04/30 21:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -- (PID_PEPI)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -- (cdudf_xp)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -- (pwd_2k)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -- (dvd_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -- (mmc_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 18:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -- (RxFilter)
DRV - [2005/02/23 13:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -- (Afc)
DRV - [2002/07/09 22:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtxdma0.sys -- (MtxDma0)
DRV - [2001/08/17 12:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -- (ADM8511)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{2A93D176-E30F-4486-B4AC-E9A0A4522972}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=B8DFDF&pc=B8DF&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SKPB_en
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tbar/ws/redir?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.8947
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.4.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: 
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_110.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.9.2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.9.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@playstation.com/PsndlCheck,version=1.00: C:\Program Files\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloader\nppsndl.dll (Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@SonyCreativeSoftware.com/Media Go,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Sony\Media Go\npmediago.dll (Sony Network Entertainment International LLC)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\npDisplayEngine: C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\nplplaypop.dll ( )

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected] [2012/11/16 10:51:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/11/02 21:55:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/03/13 01:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/11/16 14:33:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions
[2012/11/12 21:18:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("AOL Mail Toolbar") -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}
[2012/11/16 10:59:48 | 000,002,531 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\aol-search.xml
[2012/11/16 10:57:23 | 000,001,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\internethelper15-customized-web-search.xml
[2012/11/16 10:51:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/11/16 10:51:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (InfoAtoms) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
[2011/09/15 01:03:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (LivingPlay TextLinks) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\EXTENSIONS\{EC8030F7-C20A-464F-9B0E-13A3A9E97384}\[email protected]
[2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,261,600 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/08/29 20:02:19 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/10/12 17:01:48 | 000,002,058 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (InfoAtoms) - {103089DA-0F31-4A8B-843F-7D24A7FE8345} - C:\Program Files\InfoAtoms\IE32\InfoAtomsClientIE.dll (InfoAtoms Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AOL Email Toolbar Loader) - {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSC] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Driver Tool] C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe (PC Drivers Headquarters)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [GameXN GO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe (EasyBits Software AS)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html ()
O9 - Extra Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1352266324921 (MUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (OnlineScanner Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2010/03/11 13:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\CPUID
[2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CPUID
[2012/11/16 11:32:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Minidump
[2012/11/16 10:52:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager
[2012/11/16 10:51:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\InfoAtoms
[2012/11/15 09:55:39 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2012/11/14 00:07:50 | 005,001,477 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
[2012/11/12 23:18:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Config.Msi
[2012/11/12 22:59:04 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent
[2012/11/12 22:29:17 | 000,143,872 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2012/11/12 22:29:16 | 000,246,760 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2012/11/12 22:28:58 | 000,174,056 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2012/11/12 22:28:58 | 000,174,056 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2012/11/12 22:28:58 | 000,093,672 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2012/11/12 22:26:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Java
[2012/11/12 22:07:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCOM
[2012/11/12 22:06:16 | 000,359,016 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Crop.) -- C:\WINDOWS\vncutil.exe
[2012/11/12 22:06:14 | 000,891,496 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTSndMgr.CPL
[2012/11/12 22:06:14 | 000,084,584 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
[2012/11/12 22:06:13 | 001,493,608 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\RtlUpd.exe
[2012/11/12 22:06:10 | 009,721,960 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\RTLCPL.EXE
[2012/11/12 22:06:09 | 006,141,584 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
[2012/11/12 22:06:09 | 000,129,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor) -- C:\WINDOWS\RtkAudioService.exe
[2012/11/12 22:05:53 | 001,395,800 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Monfilt.sys
[2012/11/12 22:05:52 | 002,180,712 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\MicCal.exe
[2012/11/12 22:05:47 | 001,691,480 | ---- | C] (Creative) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys
[2012/11/12 22:05:47 | 000,285,288 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ALSNDMGR.CPL
[2012/11/12 22:05:46 | 002,815,592 | ---- | C] (RealTek Semicoductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
[2012/11/12 22:05:46 | 000,064,104 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
[2012/11/12 22:05:10 | 001,706,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\RtlExUpd.dll
[2012/11/12 21:43:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\UAB
[2012/11/12 21:43:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters
[2012/11/12 21:41:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool
[2012/11/12 21:40:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Driver Tool
[2012/11/12 21:39:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Driver Tool
[2012/11/12 21:27:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc
[2012/11/12 21:26:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Downloaded Installers
[2012/11/12 19:12:44 | 000,237,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MpSigStub.exe
[2012/11/12 19:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client
[2012/11/10 16:42:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTS
[2012/11/09 10:20:29 | 000,646,656 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe
[2012/11/06 20:36:50 | 000,065,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkCoInstIIXP.dll
[2012/11/06 20:36:50 | 000,011,368 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkCoLDRXP.dll
[2012/11/04 20:02:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ESET
[2012/11/03 19:34:58 | 002,213,976 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[2012/10/31 19:17:09 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\cmdcons
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/10/31 19:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\erdnt
[2012/10/31 13:49:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2012/10/30 15:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree
[2012/10/27 14:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/16 15:14:15 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/11/16 14:49:00 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/11/16 14:48:18 | 000,000,384 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan.job
[2012/11/16 14:36:29 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/11/16 14:36:25 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/11/16 13:51:19 | 000,078,522 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\cc_20121116_135046.reg
[2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,778 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CPUID HWMonitor.lnk
[2012/11/16 10:51:22 | 000,000,009 | ---- | M] () -- C:\END
[2012/11/15 18:14:57 | 000,390,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2012/11/15 17:54:10 | 000,596,926 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2012/11/15 17:54:10 | 000,104,402 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2012/11/15 17:13:00 | 000,001,393 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
[2012/11/15 16:42:11 | 000,697,272 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2012/11/15 16:42:10 | 000,073,656 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2012/11/14 16:28:56 | 000,017,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr
[2012/11/14 16:28:56 | 000,001,842 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/11/14 15:39:29 | 000,139,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\SystemLook.exe
[2012/11/14 00:08:04 | 005,001,477 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
[2012/11/12 22:28:03 | 000,093,672 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2012/11/12 22:27:47 | 000,246,760 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2012/11/12 22:27:47 | 000,174,056 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2012/11/12 22:27:47 | 000,174,056 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2012/11/12 22:27:47 | 000,143,872 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2012/11/12 22:27:45 | 000,821,736 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npDeployJava1.dll
[2012/11/12 22:27:44 | 000,746,984 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deployJava1.dll
[2012/11/12 22:12:52 | 000,013,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys
[2012/11/12 21:53:34 | 000,001,917 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\epplauncher.mif
[2012/11/12 21:40:09 | 000,001,969 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Driver Tool.lnk
[2012/11/12 21:32:46 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/11/09 10:20:39 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe
[2012/11/04 21:56:20 | 000,001,441 | ---- | M] () -- C:\scu.dat
[2012/11/04 19:50:50 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI
[2012/11/04 11:42:32 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2012/11/04 00:13:22 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb
[2012/11/03 19:35:01 | 002,213,976 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[2012/11/02 21:54:28 | 000,540,977 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
[2012/11/02 16:07:21 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/11/02 16:06:53 | 000,000,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk
[2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/10/22 03:37:31 | 001,866,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys
[2012/10/22 03:37:31 | 001,866,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win32k.sys

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/11/16 13:51:16 | 000,078,522 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\cc_20121116_135046.reg
[2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,778 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CPUID HWMonitor.lnk
[2012/11/16 10:51:21 | 000,000,009 | ---- | C] () -- C:\END
[2012/11/15 17:12:53 | 000,001,393 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
[2012/11/14 15:39:27 | 000,139,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\SystemLook.exe
[2012/11/12 22:05:53 | 000,025,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT
[2012/11/12 21:40:09 | 000,001,969 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Driver Tool.lnk
[2012/11/12 21:27:18 | 000,013,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys
[2012/11/12 19:20:33 | 000,000,384 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan.job
[2012/11/12 19:10:52 | 000,001,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\epplauncher.mif
[2012/11/12 19:10:35 | 000,001,698 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Security Essentials.lnk
[2012/11/04 20:07:09 | 000,001,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\scu.dat
[2012/11/02 21:54:26 | 000,540,977 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
[2012/11/02 16:06:52 | 000,000,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk
[2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2012/10/31 19:17:14 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\cmldr
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/08/25 09:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat
[2012/02/15 21:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2011/09/01 08:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2011/06/24 11:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll
[2011/01/30 15:07:58 | 000,009,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010/09/24 19:53:16 | 000,061,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JPR.{PB
[2010/09/24 19:53:16 | 000,012,358 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JCM.{PB
[2010/09/22 13:31:42 | 000,001,842 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2010/11/05 10:57:08 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 05:42:06 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 07:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 05:42:10 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream

< End of report >


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rob, do you think the sound issue could have anything to do with Roxio?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's possible, not a huge fan of that software as it installs too much background services and programs. But it might also be a hardware issue and require a cheap PCI card to resolve.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Would it be worth trying to uninstall and reinstall Roxio? I don't really know much about it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Diane,

Can you tell me what files this folder contains?

C:\*END*


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

It is not music or picture, anything I try to open it with just says:

Word: ConduitOK
Works: Field 1:ConduitOK
XML editor: ConduitOK


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, that's part of the adware that installed, as I suspected.

Please run OTL again. Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom paste in the following:


```
:OTL
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tb...?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{a17cc547-016c-4a35-a95b-de64acafa170}: "URL" = http://ws.infospace.com/playsushi_tb...?_iceUrl=true& user_id=%userid&tool_id=60231&qkw={searchTerms}
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.4.0.0
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\npDisplayEngine: C:\Program Files\LivingPlay Games\nplplaypop.dll ( )
[2012/11/16 10:59:48 | 000,002,531 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\aol-search.xml
[2012/11/16 10:57:23 | 000,001,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\internethelper 15-customized-web-search.xml
[2012/11/16 10:51:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (InfoAtoms) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
[2011/09/15 01:03:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (LivingPlay TextLinks) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\EXTENSIONS\{EC8030F7-C20A-464F-9B0E-13A3A9E97384}\[email protected]
O2 - BHO: (InfoAtoms) - {103089DA-0F31-4A8B-843F-7D24A7FE8345} - C:\Program Files\InfoAtoms\IE32\InfoAtomsClientIE.dll (InfoAtoms Inc.)
[2012/11/16 10:52:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager
[2012/11/16 10:51:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\InfoAtoms
[2012/11/16 10:51:22 | 000,000,009 | ---- | M] () -- C:\END
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot the PC when it is done
Open OTL again and click the Quick Scan button. Post the log it produces in your next reply.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cookigal, you could have her try uninstalling Roxio but I have only the slightest feeling that it may help.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OTL logfile created on: 11/16/2012 7:09:33 PM - Run 8
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.24 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.74 Gb Available Physical Memory | 84.49% Memory free
5.08 Gb Paging File | 4.75 Gb Available in Paging File | 93.55% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 113.92 Gb Free Space | 76.44% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DIANEXP | User Name: DIANE | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/11/12 22:27:58 | 000,161,768 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 18:06:52 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/10/12 15:31:30 | 003,522,488 | ---- | M] (PC Drivers Headquarters) -- C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe
PRC - [2012/09/12 17:25:22 | 000,020,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
PRC - [2012/09/12 17:19:44 | 000,947,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
PRC - [2011/12/03 10:21:57 | 000,347,008 | ---- | M] (EasyBits Software AS) -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
PRC - [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
PRC - [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
PRC - [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/11/15 17:24:17 | 000,357,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Win32.Tas#\1ed6f36df438cec139d8daf03992aa60\Microsoft.Win32.TaskScheduler.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:23:02 | 002,283,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Common\8bcff32d0fb8541f4b12334596394ec0\Common.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:22:58 | 000,768,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Agent.Common\0560d43d7067aa5e50fecc121f5f8f01\Agent.Common.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:22:13 | 007,626,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Agent\85c180e16db8c5528158af690438ea2e\Agent.ni.exe
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:10:22 | 007,977,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\90ad0c96693527ae685ff40019bb33b0\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2012/11/15 17:09:56 | 011,492,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\3add69b075f3da012fb97ce00cd795c0\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll
MOD - [2005/09/19 16:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll -- (HidServ)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2012/11/15 16:42:11 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/11/12 22:27:58 | 000,161,768 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/09/12 17:25:22 | 000,020,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe -- (MsMpSvc)
SRV - [2012/07/03 12:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -- (ezGOSvc)
SRV - [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -- (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc)
SRV - [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -- (LVPrcSrv)
SRV - [2006/11/03 18:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -- (RoxLiveShare)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -- (RoxMediaDB)
SRV - [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -- (RoxWatch)
SRV - [2005/09/19 15:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -- (RoxUPnPRenderer)
SRV - [2005/09/19 15:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -- (RoxUpnpServer)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys -- (DrvAgent32)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\DIANE\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2012/11/16 19:08:43 | 000,029,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- c:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{BBF55A96-BEE2-4B3E-BA5B-7AEA0896BBB1}\MpKsl011aaac7.sys -- (MpKsl011aaac7)
DRV - [2012/11/12 22:12:52 | 000,013,024 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys -- (SWDUMon)
DRV - [2012/09/03 11:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2012/06/19 16:54:20 | 006,141,584 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2009/11/18 07:17:00 | 001,395,800 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -- (Monfilt)
DRV - [2009/11/18 07:16:00 | 001,691,480 | ---- | M] (Creative) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -- (Ambfilt)
DRV - [2009/10/07 00:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -- (LVPr2Mon)
DRV - [2009/07/28 16:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -- (RTLE8023xp)
DRV - [2009/04/30 21:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -- (PID_PEPI)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -- (cdudf_xp)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -- (pwd_2k)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -- (dvd_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -- (mmc_2K)
DRV - [2005/09/19 18:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -- (RxFilter)
DRV - [2005/02/23 13:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -- (Afc)
DRV - [2002/07/09 22:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtxdma0.sys -- (MtxDma0)
DRV - [2001/08/17 12:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -- (ADM8511)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: - No CLSID value found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{2A93D176-E30F-4486-B4AC-E9A0A4522972}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=B8DFDF&pc=B8DF&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4b5c-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}: "URL" = http://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=843&query={SearchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ie-aolmailtb-chromesbox-en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SKPB_en
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: 
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}:5.22.35.8947
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: 
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: 
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_110.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.9.2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.9.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@playstation.com/PsndlCheck,version=1.00: C:\Program Files\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloader\nppsndl.dll (Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@SonyCreativeSoftware.com/Media Go,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Sony\Media Go\npmediago.dll (Sony Network Entertainment International LLC)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/11/02 21:55:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/03/13 01:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/11/16 14:33:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions
[2012/11/12 21:18:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("AOL Mail Toolbar") -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28}
[2012/11/16 10:57:23 | 000,001,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\internethelper15-customized-web-search.xml
[2012/11/16 19:08:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
File not found (No name found) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\DIANE\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\EXTENSIONS\{EC8030F7-C20A-464F-9B0E-13A3A9E97384}\[email protected]
File not found (No name found) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\EXTENSIONS\[email protected]
[2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,261,600 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/08/29 20:02:19 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/10/12 17:01:48 | 000,002,058 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AOL Email Toolbar Loader) - {fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (AOL Email Toolbar) - {A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577} - C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll (AOL LLC)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSC] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Driver Tool] C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe (PC Drivers Headquarters)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [GameXN GO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe (EasyBits Software AS)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html ()
O9 - Extra Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1352266324921 (MUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (OnlineScanner Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2010/03/11 13:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\CPUID
[2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CPUID
[2012/11/16 11:32:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Minidump
[2012/11/15 09:55:39 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2012/11/14 00:07:50 | 005,001,477 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
[2012/11/12 23:18:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Config.Msi
[2012/11/12 22:59:04 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent
[2012/11/12 22:26:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Java
[2012/11/12 22:07:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCOM
[2012/11/12 22:06:16 | 000,359,016 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Crop.) -- C:\WINDOWS\vncutil.exe
[2012/11/12 22:06:09 | 000,129,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor) -- C:\WINDOWS\RtkAudioService.exe
[2012/11/12 22:05:47 | 001,691,480 | ---- | C] (Creative) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys
[2012/11/12 22:05:46 | 002,815,592 | ---- | C] (RealTek Semicoductor Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
[2012/11/12 21:43:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\UAB
[2012/11/12 21:43:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters
[2012/11/12 21:41:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool
[2012/11/12 21:40:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Driver Tool
[2012/11/12 21:39:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Driver Tool
[2012/11/12 21:27:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc
[2012/11/12 21:26:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Downloaded Installers
[2012/11/12 19:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client
[2012/11/10 16:42:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTS
[2012/11/09 10:20:29 | 000,646,656 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe
[2012/11/04 20:02:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ESET
[2012/11/03 19:34:58 | 002,213,976 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[2012/10/31 19:17:09 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\cmdcons
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/10/31 19:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\erdnt
[2012/10/31 13:49:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2012/10/30 15:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree
[2012/10/27 14:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/11/16 19:17:46 | 000,000,384 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan.job
[2012/11/16 19:14:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/11/16 19:07:16 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/11/16 19:07:07 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/11/16 18:49:00 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/11/16 17:11:48 | 000,001,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/11/16 13:51:19 | 000,078,522 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\cc_20121116_135046.reg
[2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,778 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CPUID HWMonitor.lnk
[2012/11/15 18:14:57 | 000,390,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2012/11/15 17:54:10 | 000,596,926 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2012/11/15 17:54:10 | 000,104,402 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2012/11/15 17:13:00 | 000,001,393 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
[2012/11/14 16:28:56 | 000,017,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr
[2012/11/14 15:39:29 | 000,139,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\SystemLook.exe
[2012/11/14 00:08:04 | 005,001,477 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe.exe
[2012/11/12 22:12:52 | 000,013,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys
[2012/11/12 21:53:34 | 000,001,917 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\epplauncher.mif
[2012/11/12 21:40:09 | 000,001,969 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Driver Tool.lnk
[2012/11/12 21:32:46 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/11/09 10:20:39 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe
[2012/11/04 21:56:20 | 000,001,441 | ---- | M] () -- C:\scu.dat
[2012/11/04 19:50:50 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI
[2012/11/04 11:42:32 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2012/11/04 00:13:22 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb
[2012/11/03 19:35:01 | 002,213,976 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[2012/11/02 21:54:28 | 000,540,977 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
[2012/11/02 16:07:21 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/11/02 16:06:53 | 000,000,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk
[2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/11/16 13:51:16 | 000,078,522 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\cc_20121116_135046.reg
[2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,778 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CPUID HWMonitor.lnk
[2012/11/15 17:12:53 | 000,001,393 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
[2012/11/14 15:39:27 | 000,139,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\SystemLook.exe
[2012/11/12 22:05:53 | 000,025,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT
[2012/11/12 21:40:09 | 000,001,969 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Driver Tool.lnk
[2012/11/12 21:27:18 | 000,013,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys
[2012/11/12 19:20:33 | 000,000,384 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan.job
[2012/11/12 19:10:52 | 000,001,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\epplauncher.mif
[2012/11/12 19:10:35 | 000,001,698 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Security Essentials.lnk
[2012/11/04 20:07:09 | 000,001,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\scu.dat
[2012/11/02 21:54:26 | 000,540,977 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
[2012/11/02 16:06:52 | 000,000,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk
[2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2012/10/31 19:17:14 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\cmldr
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk
[2012/08/25 09:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat
[2012/02/15 21:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2011/09/01 08:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2011/06/24 11:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll
[2011/01/30 15:07:58 | 000,009,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010/09/24 19:53:16 | 000,061,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JPR.{PB
[2010/09/24 19:53:16 | 000,012,358 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\PFP110JCM.{PB
[2010/09/22 13:31:42 | 000,001,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2010/11/05 10:57:08 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 05:42:06 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 07:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 05:42:10 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/11/12 18:50:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Security Toolbar
[2010/03/11 16:03:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg9
[2012/05/01 10:46:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ClubSanDisk
[2010/11/13 09:58:59 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Common Files
[2012/11/12 21:41:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool
[2011/09/01 08:11:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Easybits GO
[2010/03/19 19:17:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON
[2012/11/16 19:09:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN
[2011/09/19 22:30:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
[2010/05/05 07:27:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SpinTop Games
[2012/11/12 21:43:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\UAB
[2011/08/30 15:12:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521}
[2010/08/23 18:39:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{AB89557A-DCAD-4657-A970-8F9A3EFFB34D}
[2010/08/23 18:39:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{BB0B547D-781C-4EE3-84A3-6DC5212AE2E2}
[2010/08/23 18:39:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{E23E3BED-ADD9-4DF7-B375-5EC5E69FD666}
[2010/03/13 19:32:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\AVG9
[2011/05/12 00:31:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\dasher.rc
[2012/11/16 19:09:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\go
[2010/03/18 19:31:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Leadertech
[2012/06/20 13:30:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Oracle
[2011/09/19 21:04:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Sony
[2010/08/08 17:06:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Stamps.com Internet Postage
[2010/09/22 13:32:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Template
[2012/10/06 13:50:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\TuneUp Software

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream

< End of report >


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you still getting the ads?

Please run SystemLook. 
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:dir
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\go
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Triple6 said:


> Cookigal, you could have her try uninstalling Roxio but I have only the slightest feeling that it may help.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry. I forgot to post it. NO MORE ADS!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 20:26 on 16/11/2012 by DIANE
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== dir ==========

C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\go - Parameters: "(none)"

---Files---
2012-11-08-2.ezlog --a---- 55320 bytes [00:41 09/11/2012] [04:50 09/11/2012]
2012-11-09-1.ezlog --a---- 184 bytes [13:58 09/11/2012] [13:58 09/11/2012]
2012-11-10-0.ezlog --a---- 248 bytes [12:59 10/11/2012] [12:59 10/11/2012]
2012-11-10-1.ezlog --a---- 248 bytes [14:52 10/11/2012] [14:52 10/11/2012]
2012-11-10-2.ezlog --a---- 215392 bytes [21:49 10/11/2012] [04:58 11/11/2012]
2012-11-11-0.ezlog --a---- 3728 bytes [05:03 11/11/2012] [06:48 11/11/2012]
2012-11-12-1.ezlog --a---- 248 bytes [13:47 12/11/2012] [13:47 12/11/2012]
2012-11-12-2.ezlog --a---- 45640 bytes [23:54 12/11/2012] [03:13 13/11/2012]
2012-11-13-1.ezlog --a---- 0 bytes [13:02 13/11/2012] [13:02 13/11/2012]
2012-11-14-0.ezlog --a---- 0 bytes [12:49 14/11/2012] [12:49 14/11/2012]
2012-11-15-2.ezlog --a---- 0 bytes [21:48 15/11/2012] [21:48 15/11/2012]
2012-11-16-0.ezlog --a---- 248 bytes [12:33 16/11/2012] [12:33 16/11/2012]
2012-11-16-1.ezlog --a---- 440 bytes [16:34 16/11/2012] [19:37 16/11/2012]
2012-11-16-2.ezlog --a---- 0 bytes [00:09 17/11/2012] [00:09 17/11/2012]

---Folders---
None found.

-= EOF =-


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> Any other suggestions?


I think I'd be trying a PCI sound card myself.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download aswMBR.exe and save it to your desktop.

Double click aswMBR.exe to start the tool (Vista/Windows 7 users - right click to run as administrator) and allow it to download the Avast database.

Click *Scan*.

Upon completion of the scan, click *Save log* then save it to your desktop and post that log in your next reply for review. 
*Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, I'm going to do this now, but first an observation. If I play Pandora or the music on my computer, it sounds OK now!!!! I've been experimenting and so far have noticed that the only time it spiked on the CPU usage was when I opened a program from my documents.
ALSO it still slurs and spikes, etc. on the videos on line, like the news videos.
So would that help in figuring out what would be wrong with my sound? (Watch, after posting this I'll have major problems..........LOL!)


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Also......just noticed.. Pandora now has ads, and it had a video for a movie and it stuttered and spiked when it started. It does sometimes correct itself, but not always. Is there a separate driver or card or whatever for videos?
Downloading aswMRB.exe now.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

aswMBR version 0.9.9.1707 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2012-11-17 11:07:42
-----------------------------
11:07:42.093 OS Version: Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
11:07:42.109 Number of processors: 2 586 0xF0B
11:07:42.109 ComputerName: DIANEXP UserName: DIANE
11:07:45.031 Initialize success
11:09:46.031 AVAST engine defs: 12111700
11:10:24.109 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

oops.....scan to follow


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dianedianegeorge said:


> OK, I'm going to do this now, but first an observation. If I play Pandora or the music on my computer, it sounds OK now!!!! I've been experimenting and so far have noticed that the only time it spiked on the CPU usage was *when I opened a program from my documents.*
> 
> 
> > What program are you opening from "My Documents"?
> ...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It may be a graphics driver problem is if skips on videos or when opening new programs where the computer has to draw/display new windows,

Download this driver from Intel for your motherboard: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...indows XP Professional*&DownloadType=Drivers

Do not install it just yet. First go to Add & Remove Programs in the Control Panel and uninstall the current Intel graphics drivers and reboot as required.

After the reboot install the downloaded drivers.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

aswMBR version 0.9.9.1707 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2012-11-17 11:07:42
-----------------------------
11:07:42.093 OS Version: Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
11:07:42.109 Number of processors: 2 586 0xF0B
11:07:42.109 ComputerName: DIANEXP UserName: DIANE
11:07:45.031 Initialize success
11:09:46.031 AVAST engine defs: 12111700
11:10:24.109 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"
11:11:29.687 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T1L0-c
11:11:29.687 Disk 0 Vendor: ST3160215A 3.AAD Size: 152627MB BusType: 3
11:11:29.718 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
11:11:29.718 Disk 0 MBR scan
11:11:29.812 Disk 0 Windows XP default MBR code
11:11:29.828 Disk 0 Partition 1 80 (A) 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 152617 MB offset 63
11:11:29.859 Disk 0 scanning sectors +312560640
11:11:29.968 Disk 0 scanning C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
11:12:18.625 Service scanning
11:13:10.921 Service MpKsl1cbf31cf c:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{BBF55A96-BEE2-4B3E-BA5B-7AEA0896BBB1}\MpKsl1cbf31cf.sys **LOCKED** 32
11:14:00.468 Modules scanning
11:14:49.046 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
11:14:49.078 ntkrnlpa.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys hal.dll atapi.sys pciide.sys 
11:14:49.078 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0x8b094ab8]
11:14:49.078 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[ba0e8fd7] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\00000060[0x8b0999e8]
11:14:49.078 5 ACPI.sys[b9f7f620] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T1L0-c[0x8b097d98]
11:14:51.812 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS
11:15:23.953 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32
11:28:19.750 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
11:29:02.406 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE
11:54:48.203 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
11:56:21.296 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\MBR.dat"
11:56:21.312 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Also, when I play spider solitaire it sounds scratchy & lulls.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go ahead and follow Triple6's instructions for that Intel driver. You shouldn't have any problems with that one. Use the download button on the right-hand side under "Available Downloads".


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you also check that your hard drive is in DMA Mode, see here how to check it: http://techlogon.com/2011/03/28/how-to-fix-hard-drive-stuck-in-pio-mode/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks again Rob. I'd rather try these things to troubleshoot before getting a new card, if that's necessary.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.aol.com/video/construction-workers-save-boy-pinned-under-car/517541584/?ncid=webmail19

DAMMMMMITTTTT.. after the scan, I put on Pandora, and it did it again, so I guess I take it all back............ I was hoping we had a solution....

I am playing the above site now, and it slurred and now corrected itself. So should I do the above anyway???


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, please follow Rob's instructions.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I did the test (second thing) and I changed the thing to DMA if available and after rebooting it still said PIO mode. The other two were fine.

Did you want me to do the first thing with the Intel Driver??


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If the hard drive is in PIO mode then that can cause CPU spikes and poor performance. In the same link on how to check it, go the section "If A Drive Still Shows Current Transfer Mode As PIO Mode" and follow those instructions exactly as described.

Lets hold off on the graphics driver for now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That involves editing the registry and can be quite tricky if you don't know what you're doing in there.

Let's create a backup of the registry first so we can restore if you go wrong.

Let's run ComboFix first. It will create a backup of the registry that we can use to restore the system if necessary. Please drag the current version to the Recycle Bin and grab the latest version.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Please post that log as well so I can take a look at it.

If you find the registry instructions difficult to follow let us know. I can probably write a registry fix to do the same thing.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

ComboFix 12-11-16.02 - DIANE 11/17/2012 13:41:55.4.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3317.2615 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7095}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-10-17 to 2012-11-17 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-11-17 17:47 . 2012-11-17 17:47 29904 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{BBF55A96-BEE2-4B3E-BA5B-7AEA0896BBB1}\MpKsl693d93a1.sys
2012-11-16 18:14 . 2012-10-12 03:56 6918632 ------w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{BBF55A96-BEE2-4B3E-BA5B-7AEA0896BBB1}\mpengine.dll
2012-11-16 17:25 . 2012-11-16 17:25 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CPUID
2012-11-15 21:45 . 2012-10-12 03:56 6918632 ------w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-11-13 03:29 . 2012-11-13 03:27 143872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2012-11-13 03:28 . 2012-11-13 03:28 93672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2012-11-13 03:26 . 2012-11-13 03:26 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2012-11-13 03:07 . 2012-11-13 03:07 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\RTCOM
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:15 359016 ----a-w- c:\windows\vncutil.exe
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2011-06-30 21:15 891496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RTSndMgr.CPL
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:15 84584 ----a-w- c:\windows\SOUNDMAN.EXE
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:15 1833576 ----a-w- c:\windows\SkyTel.exe
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2012-05-04 15:15 1493608 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtlUpd.exe
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:15 9721960 ----a-w- c:\windows\RTLCPL.EXE
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2012-06-19 21:54 6141584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
2012-11-13 03:06 . 2010-11-03 23:14 129640 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtkAudioService.exe
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2012-06-06 19:00 20065936 ----a-w- c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2012-05-11 19:14 25548 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2009-11-18 12:17 1395800 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2010-11-03 23:14 2180712 ----a-w- c:\windows\MicCal.exe
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2010-11-03 23:13 285288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2009-11-18 12:16 1691480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2010-11-03 23:13 2815592 ----a-w- c:\windows\ALCWZRD.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2010-11-03 23:13 64104 ----a-w- c:\windows\ALCMTR.EXE
2012-11-13 03:05 . 2012-05-25 23:06 1706640 ----a-w- c:\windows\RtlExUpd.dll
2012-11-13 02:43 . 2012-11-13 02:43 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\UAB
2012-11-13 02:43 . 2012-11-13 02:43 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters
2012-11-13 02:41 . 2012-11-13 02:41 -------- dc----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool
2012-11-13 02:39 . 2012-11-13 02:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Driver Tool
2012-11-13 02:27 . 2012-11-13 03:12 13024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys
2012-11-13 02:27 . 2012-11-13 02:27 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc
2012-11-13 00:12 . 2012-01-31 12:44 237072 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-11-13 00:09 . 2012-11-13 00:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-11-10 21:42 . 2012-11-10 21:42 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTS
2012-11-07 01:36 . 2012-05-10 22:34 65640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RtkCoInstIIXP.dll
2012-11-07 01:36 . 2011-11-22 21:28 11368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RtkCoLDRXP.dll
2012-11-05 01:02 . 2012-11-05 01:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\ESET
2012-10-31 18:49 . 2012-10-31 18:49 -------- dc----w- C:\_OTL
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-11-15 21:42 . 2012-04-03 13:41 697272 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-11-15 21:42 . 2011-05-14 12:50 73656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-11-13 03:27 . 2012-06-20 18:30 821736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2012-11-13 03:27 . 2012-06-20 18:30 746984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2012-10-22 08:37 . 2004-08-04 12:00 1866368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-10-02 18:04 . 2004-08-04 12:00 58368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\synceng.dll
2012-09-03 16:16 . 2012-09-03 16:16 27496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2012-08-31 03:03 . 2012-08-31 03:03 193552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\MpFilter.sys
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 43520 ------w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-08-28 15:14 . 2004-08-04 12:00 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-08-28 12:07 . 2004-08-04 12:00 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-08-24 13:53 . 2004-08-04 12:00 177664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-08-21 13:33 . 2004-08-04 12:00 2148864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-08-21 12:58 . 2004-08-03 22:59 2027520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-10-27 19:22 . 2012-10-27 19:22 261600 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GameXN GO"="c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe" [2011-12-03 347008]
"Driver Tool"="c:\program files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe" [2012-10-12 3522488]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2010-03-11 141848]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2010-03-11 166424]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2010-03-11 137752]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2012-07-31 38872]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-07-11 919008]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2012-09-12 947176]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2012-06-06 20065936]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\F.lux]
2009-08-29 06:00 966656 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN (news)]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN (update)]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\GameXN GO]
2011-12-03 15:21 347008 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogitechQuickCamRibbon]
2009-10-14 17:36 2793304 ----a-w- c:\program files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
2008-04-14 10:42 1695232 ------w- c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxioDragToDisc]
2005-09-19 21:53 1687552 ----a-w- c:\program files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Drag to Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxWatchTray]
2005-09-19 21:29 163840 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatchTray.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2012-07-13 17:33 17418928 ----a-r- c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\Vid HD\\Vid.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Roxio\\Easy Media Creator 8\\Digital Home\\RoxUpnpServer.exe"=
.
R1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [9/3/2012 11:16 AM 27496]
R1 MpKsl693d93a1;MpKsl693d93a1;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{BBF55A96-BEE2-4B3E-BA5B-7AEA0896BBB1}\MpKsl693d93a1.sys [11/17/2012 12:47 PM 29904]
R2 ezGOSvc;Easybits GO Services for Windows;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [8/4/2004 7:00 AM 14336]
R2 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc;PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service;c:\program files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe [4/27/2010 8:45 AM 632792]
S1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys --> c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys [?]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [7/3/2012 12:19 PM 160944]
S2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [11/3/2006 6:19 PM 13592]
S3 ADM8511;ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS [3/11/2010 1:26 PM 20160]
S3 Ambfilt;Ambfilt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys [11/12/2012 10:05 PM 1691480]
S3 DrvAgent32;DrvAgent32;\??\c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys [?]
S3 SWDUMon;SWDUMon;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys [11/12/2012 9:27 PM 13024]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - MPKSL693D93A1
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - NetSvcs
ezGOSvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-11-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-03 21:42]
.
2012-11-17 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-19 00:44]
.
2012-11-17 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-19 00:44]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
IE: &AOL Email Toolbar Search - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
AddRemove-InfoAtoms - c:\program files\InfoAtoms\Uninstall.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-11-17 13:51
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_110_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_110_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(3684)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
Completion time: 2012-11-17 13:58:07
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-11-17 18:58
ComboFix2.txt 2012-11-14 05:33
ComboFix3.txt 2012-11-01 21:03
ComboFix4.txt 2012-11-01 00:30
.
Pre-Run: 122,240,950,272 bytes free
Post-Run: 122,501,087,232 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 8A498EE147E209DE8E6EE8E2158CD12B

*Did I do this right?*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Now do you want me to do what Trip6 said in #157? Or do you think I'll mess this up?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you ever been in the registry before?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

no
is it pretty self-explanatory?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It can be daunting for someone who's never made any changes there. I'll write up a fix for you that you will just have to import into the registry. But first, I need you to export a key so I can see what your values are.

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following then click OK:

*regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}"*

You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the report it creates at C:\look.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"Class"="hdc"
@="IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers"
"Icon"="-9"
"Installer32"="SysSetup.Dll,HdcClassInstaller"
"TroubleShooter-0"="hcp://help/tshoot/tsdrive.htm"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
"InfPath"="oem4.inf"
"InfSection"="pciide_Inst"
"ProviderName"="Intel"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,40,e1,ac,5f,15,ca,01
"DriverDate"="8-5-2009"
"DriverVersion"="9.1.1.1016"
"MatchingDeviceId"="pci\\ven_8086&dev_27df"
"DriverDesc"="Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF"
"MasterOnMask"=dword:00000080
"MasterOnConfigOffset"=dword:00000041
"SlaveOnMask"=dword:00000080
"SlaveOnConfigOffset"=dword:00000043

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001]
"InfPath"="oem4.inf"
"InfSection"="pciide_Inst"
"ProviderName"="Intel"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,40,e1,ac,5f,15,ca,01
"DriverDate"="8-5-2009"
"DriverVersion"="9.1.1.1016"
"MatchingDeviceId"="pci\\ven_8086&dev_27c0"
"DriverDesc"="Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0"
"MasterOnMask"=dword:00000080
"MasterOnConfigOffset"=dword:00000041
"SlaveOnMask"=dword:00000080
"SlaveOnConfigOffset"=dword:00000043

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002]
"EnumPropPages32"="storprop.dll,IdePropPageProvider"
"InfPath"="mshdc.inf"
"InfSection"="atapi_Inst_primary"
"ProviderName"="Microsoft"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,80,62,c5,c0,01,c1,01
"DriverDate"="7-1-2001"
"DriverVersion"="5.1.2600.2180"
"MatchingDeviceId"="primary_ide_channel"
"DriverDesc"="Primary IDE Channel"
"MasterDeviceType"=dword:00000002
"SlaveDeviceType"=dword:00000001
"MasterDeviceTimingMode"=dword:00000010
"MasterDeviceTimingModeAllowed"=dword:0000001f
"MasterIdDataCheckSum"=dword:0001e69e
"SlaveDeviceTimingMode"=dword:00000010
"SlaveDeviceTimingModeAllowed"=dword:0000001f
"SlaveIdDataCheckSum"=dword:000166ea
"UserMasterDeviceTimingModeAllowed"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003]
"EnumPropPages32"="storprop.dll,IdePropPageProvider"
"InfPath"="mshdc.inf"
"InfSection"="atapi_Inst_secondary"
"ProviderName"="Microsoft"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,80,62,c5,c0,01,c1,01
"DriverDate"="7-1-2001"
"DriverVersion"="5.1.2600.2180"
"MatchingDeviceId"="secondary_ide_channel"
"DriverDesc"="Secondary IDE Channel"
"MasterDeviceType"=dword:00000000
"SlaveDeviceType"=dword:00000000
"MasterDeviceTimingMode"=dword:00000000
"SlaveDeviceTimingMode"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004]
"EnumPropPages32"="storprop.dll,IdePropPageProvider"
"InfPath"="mshdc.inf"
"InfSection"="atapi_Inst_secondary"
"ProviderName"="Microsoft"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,80,62,c5,c0,01,c1,01
"DriverDate"="7-1-2001"
"DriverVersion"="5.1.2600.2180"
"MatchingDeviceId"="secondary_ide_channel"
"DriverDesc"="Secondary IDE Channel"
"MasterDeviceType"=dword:00000000
"SlaveDeviceType"=dword:00000000
"MasterDeviceTimingMode"=dword:00000000
"SlaveDeviceTimingMode"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0005]
"EnumPropPages32"="storprop.dll,IdePropPageProvider"
"InfPath"="mshdc.inf"
"InfSection"="atapi_Inst_primary"
"ProviderName"="Microsoft"
"DriverDateData"=hex:00,80,62,c5,c0,01,c1,01
"DriverDate"="7-1-2001"
"DriverVersion"="5.1.2600.2180"
"MatchingDeviceId"="primary_ide_channel"
"DriverDesc"="Primary IDE Channel"
"MasterDeviceType"=dword:00000000
"SlaveDeviceType"=dword:00000000
"MasterDeviceTimingMode"=dword:00000000
"SlaveDeviceTimingMode"=dword:00000000

I this right? What next?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, that's correct.

Before proceeding, in addition to the registry backup we have, let's create a new system restore point as well to cover all bases. Go to Start - All Programs - Accessories - System Tools - System Restore and click on "Create a restore point" and name it "Before registry fix" and then click on "Create".

I've prepared a registry fix that will make the changes they say to do on the site Triple6 referenced. It's uploaded as an attachment (a zipped file) called FixDiane.zip. Download the file and save it on your desktop. Then right-click on it and select "Extract All..." and follow the prompts to extract the file it contains to your desktop. It should now be called FixDiane.reg and look like a blue Rubik's cube with a white piece of paper behind it with some of the cubes breaking away from it (that's my best description  ).

Now, double-click the FixDiane.reg file and if prompted, allow it to merge into the registry. Once that file has been merged, restart the computer. The following is quoted from the web site: "_On restart you should see a message telling you that your hardware has changed and you need to restart  this is a good sign. Shut down your computer and restart again_" so please follow those directives. Then let us know if there's been any improvement.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Question, are we doing what Trip6 said to do in 157or in 166?
I just realized I was going to do 157, and it was said to hold off on the graphics driver?
Sorry, I don't want to mess up again


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Post 166.

Yes, he said to hold off on installing the driver until we see if this works.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Whewwww...It's now on Ultra DMA Mode2 on the 0, and Ultra DMA Mode 5 on the 1.
The sound is wonderful, and can you believe it, I'm crying right now....mostly from relief after all this.
I don't know how you want to leave this as far as 'solved' or not, or if I'm jumping the gun on this.
I really really want to thank you and your friends for all your help. I enjoyed meeting you. (I really meant it when I said I crochet and knit if you want me to make you something in return,)
I can't thank you enough.........
Namaste
Diane


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear that. It was a great call by Triple6. I wouldn't have even thought of that. Hardware is not my specialty and that's why I asked for help on this sound issue. 

A big thanks to Rob (Triple6) for all of his help with this issue and Terry too. :up:

Did you say there were still some ads playing somewhere or is everything OK now?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the offer to knit me something but I really do this because I enjoy helping people and actually prefer not to accept any gifts or rewards of any kind as that would change the entire dynamic for me. I don't know if that makes any sense and hope you can understand.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that the sound is working better :up:


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

I do understand that you don't want to accept anything and that you enjoy helping people. Tell you what, I will 'pay it forward.' 
No ads, no scratching, no stuttering....right now I'm listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn and enjoying a Beam and Water to celebrate solving a solution to my problem. I toast to you!!!!
Only question is do I un-do all of these programs I have on my desktop? 
Thank you again...........all of you...neat, how do you make that 'thumbs up icon?
Diane


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can click on the "Go Advanced" button next to "Quick Reply" and you'll get additional post options, or for the thumbs up you can type the word up enclosed in two colons, like this :up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Tell you what, I will 'pay it forward.'


Be careful. I tried that more than seven years ago and got addicted. 

That find by Rob was really digging deep!

Glad your PC is working well now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run OTS again (not OTL) and post that log.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

```
OTS logfile created on: 11/17/2012 11:11:56 PM - Run 2
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy
 
3.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 71.00% Memory free
5.00 Gb Paging File | 4.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 75.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 2046 4092 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 149.04 Gb Total Space | 113.91 Gb Free Space | 76.43% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: DIANEXP
Current User Name: DIANE
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
jqs.exe -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:27:58 | 000,161,768 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/11/09 10:20:39 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
firefox.exe -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe -> [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,917,984 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
drivertool.exe -> C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe -> [2012/10/12 15:31:30 | 003,522,488 | ---- | M] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
msmpeng.exe -> c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe -> [2012/09/12 17:25:22 | 000,020,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
msseces.exe -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe -> [2012/09/12 17:19:44 | 000,947,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
vid.exe -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe -> [2010/08/27 16:57:12 | 005,904,896 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
startmansvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -> [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools)
lvprcsrv.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -> [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
roxmediadb.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
roxwatch.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
 
[Modules - No Company Name]
xpburncomponent.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\XPBurnComponent\d338d035d27aa3d6cd5ad270da662e64\XPBurnComponent.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:27 | 000,119,296 | ---- | M] ()
microsoft.practices.enterpriselibrary.security.cryptography.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Practices#\e49139c23d0f6318fc514fef923a4d20\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.Cryptography.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:26 | 000,150,528 | ---- | M] ()
microsoft.practices.objectbuilder.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Practices#\08fc113d3d2364efe7d95f312215a226\Microsoft.Practices.ObjectBuilder.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:24 | 000,304,128 | ---- | M] ()
microsoft.practices.enterpriselibrary.common.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Practices#\e6f51611fbc1f3da588aa9428e1d66a8\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Common.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:23 | 000,309,248 | ---- | M] ()
microsoft.applicationblocks.updater.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Applicati#\f9cea023def9c1268f4241da70a06416\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:21 | 000,235,520 | ---- | M] ()
ruleengine.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\RuleEngine\9e721c633d0bccbc13ee53bd4c9a9bab\RuleEngine.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:19 | 001,778,688 | ---- | M] ()
microsoft.win32.taskscheduler.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Win32.Tas#\1ed6f36df438cec139d8daf03992aa60\Microsoft.Win32.TaskScheduler.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:17 | 000,357,376 | ---- | M] ()
agent.communication.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Agent.Communication\090eea590c4dfa40860e687eb1b28b99\Agent.Communication.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:16 | 000,837,120 | ---- | M] ()
interop.wuapilib.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Interop.WUApiLib\73c79e98374677d7da3215587bfc6c37\Interop.WUApiLib.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:14 | 000,202,240 | ---- | M] ()
system.runtime.remoting.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\d7ec47c4afad694faa491abd6b45928a\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:24:00 | 000,771,584 | ---- | M] ()
system.web.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\b809681da85a58046cb39f268b6697ad\System.Web.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:23:40 | 011,817,472 | ---- | M] ()
system.web.services.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\7fba5762199fc6763c8aaddc16abebcd\System.Web.Services.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:23:19 | 001,840,640 | ---- | M] ()
system.management.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\d8ca3b9fefcda19eeecd55c239f504ba\System.Management.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:23:07 | 000,998,400 | ---- | M] ()
exceptionlogging.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ExceptionLogging\9f2bbd56a89d6892129e3da760f4d508\ExceptionLogging.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:23:04 | 000,060,416 | ---- | M] ()
common.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Common\8bcff32d0fb8541f4b12334596394ec0\Common.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:23:02 | 002,283,008 | ---- | M] ()
agent.common.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Agent.Common\0560d43d7067aa5e50fecc121f5f8f01\Agent.Common.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:22:58 | 000,768,512 | ---- | M] ()
system.configuration.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\41cac4885974d07de06f0b4fec9883f0\System.Configuration.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:22:22 | 000,971,264 | ---- | M] ()
agent.ni.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Agent\85c180e16db8c5528158af690438ea2e\Agent.ni.exe -> [2012/11/15 17:22:13 | 007,626,240 | ---- | M] ()
system.xml.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\d35b50eb6bb7b1bfb6592419d9feba47\System.Xml.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:16:39 | 005,450,752 | ---- | M] ()
system.windows.forms.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\6585a5fcaaa1b49b9a1bd9ca5c5c306e\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:16:14 | 012,433,920 | ---- | M] ()
system.drawing.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\da4bcb702feb770ce40cf1371b0c4d02\System.Drawing.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:15:20 | 001,592,320 | ---- | M] ()
system.data.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\d309c7e5107b3aed78e097659f94543b\System.Data.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:14:20 | 006,616,576 | ---- | M] ()
system.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\90ad0c96693527ae685ff40019bb33b0\System.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:10:22 | 007,977,472 | ---- | M] ()
mscorlib.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\3add69b075f3da012fb97ce00cd795c0\mscorlib.ni.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:09:56 | 011,492,352 | ---- | M] ()
system.data.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll -> [2012/11/15 17:06:49 | 002,933,248 | ---- | M] ()
npswf32_11_5_502_110.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_110.dll -> [2012/11/15 16:42:07 | 014,586,808 | ---- | M] ()
mozjs.dll -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll -> [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 002,295,264 | ---- | M] ()
themepack.drivertool.dll -> C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\ThemePack.DriverTool.dll -> [2012/10/12 15:31:32 | 000,720,840 | ---- | M] ()
agent.communication.xmlserializers.dll -> C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\Agent.Communication.XmlSerializers.dll -> [2012/10/12 15:06:10 | 000,313,320 | ---- | M] ()
quartz.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\quartz.dll -> [2011/11/03 10:28:36 | 001,292,288 | ---- | M] ()
ezgosvc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -> [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] ()
vpxmd.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\vpxmd.dll -> [2010/08/27 16:54:38 | 000,751,616 | ---- | M] ()
sdl.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\SDL.dll -> [2010/08/27 16:53:36 | 000,027,472 | ---- | M] ()
lvapi11.dll -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LvApi11\LvApi11.dll -> [2009/10/14 12:36:34 | 000,181,592 | ---- | M] ()
qtnetwork4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\QtNetwork4.dll -> [2009/04/22 16:53:56 | 000,969,040 | ---- | M] ()
qtcore4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\QtCore4.dll -> [2009/04/09 18:04:56 | 002,141,008 | ---- | M] ()
qjpeg4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\plugins\imageformats\qjpeg4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:18:08 | 000,138,064 | ---- | M] ()
qico4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\plugins\imageformats\qico4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:18:06 | 000,035,152 | ---- | M] ()
qgif4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\plugins\imageformats\qgif4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:18:06 | 000,029,008 | ---- | M] ()
qtwebkit4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\QtWebKit4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:17:46 | 011,311,952 | ---- | M] ()
qtxml4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\QtXml4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:17:46 | 000,363,856 | ---- | M] ()
qtsql4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\QtSql4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:17:44 | 000,200,016 | ---- | M] ()
qtopengl4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\QtOpenGL4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:17:40 | 000,475,472 | ---- | M] ()
qtgui4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\QtGui4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:17:38 | 007,704,400 | ---- | M] ()
phonon4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\phonon4.dll -> [2009/03/03 17:17:32 | 000,291,664 | ---- | M] ()
msdmo.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll -> [2008/04/14 05:42:00 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] ()
devenum.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll -> [2008/04/14 05:41:52 | 000,059,904 | ---- | M] ()
roxipp4.dll -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\ROXIPP4.dll -> [2005/09/19 16:07:36 | 004,243,456 | R--- | M] ()
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(HidServ) Human Interface Device Access [Disabled | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) Adobe Flash Player Update Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -> [2012/11/15 16:42:11 | 000,250,808 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
(JavaQuickStarterService) Java Quick Starter [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:27:58 | 000,161,768 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
(MozillaMaintenance) Mozilla Maintenance Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -> [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation)
(MsMpSvc) Microsoft Antimalware Service [Auto | Running] -> c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe -> [2012/09/12 17:25:22 | 000,020,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(SkypeUpdate) Skype Updater [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -> [2012/07/03 12:19:28 | 000,160,944 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies)
(ezGOSvc) Easybits GO Services for Windows [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezGOSvc.dll -> [2011/06/11 17:35:05 | 000,073,600 | ---- | M] ()
(PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc) PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -> [2010/04/08 08:14:22 | 000,632,792 | ---- | M] (PC Tools)
(LVPrcSrv) Process Monitor [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -> [2009/10/07 00:47:34 | 000,154,136 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
(WinDefend) Windows Defender [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -> [2006/11/03 18:19:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(RoxLiveShare) LiveShare P2P Server [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:25:20 | 000,229,376 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RoxMediaDB) RoxMediaDB [On_Demand | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:24:00 | 000,856,064 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RoxWatch) Roxio Hard Drive Watcher [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe -> [2005/09/19 16:20:58 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RoxUPnPRenderer) RoxUPnPRenderer [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe -> [2005/09/19 15:57:14 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RoxUpnpServer) RoxUpnpServer [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe -> [2005/09/19 15:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(SWDUMon) SWDUMon [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys -> [2012/11/12 22:12:52 | 000,013,024 | ---- | M] ()
(avgtp) avgtp [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -> [2012/09/03 11:16:24 | 000,027,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies)
(IntcAzAudAddService) Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -> [2012/06/19 16:54:20 | 006,141,584 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
(Monfilt) Monfilt [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -> [2009/11/18 07:17:00 | 001,395,800 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.)
(Ambfilt) Ambfilt [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -> [2009/11/18 07:16:00 | 001,691,480 | ---- | M] (Creative)
(LVPr2Mon) Logitech LVPr2Mon Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -> [2009/10/07 00:46:36 | 000,025,752 | ---- | M] ()
(RTLE8023xp) Realtek 10/100/1000 PCI-E NIC Family NDIS XP Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Rtenicxp.sys -> [2009/07/28 16:55:00 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation                           )
(PID_PEPI) Logitech QuickCam IM(PID_PEPI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LV302V32.SYS -> [2009/04/30 21:55:58 | 002,687,512 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
(cdudf_xp) cdudf_xp [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Cdudf_xp.sys -> [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,309,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(pwd_2k) pwd_2k [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Pwd_2k.sys -> [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,119,168 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(dvd_2K) dvd_2K [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys -> [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(mmc_2K) mmc_2K [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys -> [2005/09/19 23:05:00 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(RxFilter) RxFilter [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RxFilter.sys -> [2005/09/19 18:08:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(Afc) PPdus ASPI Shell [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -> [2005/02/23 13:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.)
(MtxDma0) Matrox Dma Manager (0) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MtxDma0.sys -> [2002/07/09 22:33:12 | 000,182,248 | ---- | M] (Matrox Electronic Systems Ltd.)
(ADM8511) ADMtek ADM8511/AN986 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADM8511.SYS -> [2001/08/17 12:11:18 | 000,020,160 | ---- | M] (ADMtek Incorporated)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: URLSearchHooks\\"{98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOLMAILTBSearch Class] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"SearchDefaultBranded" -> 1 -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.google.com -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: URLSearchHooks\\"" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Value error.] -> File not found
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: URLSearchHooks\\"{98572e47-b5fe-43de-9aea-492a1d3064cd}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOLMAILTBSearch Class] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.search.useDBForOrder -> true ->
browser.startup.homepage -> "http://www.aol.com/?mtmhp=hyplogusaolp00000014" ->
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected] -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\EXTENSIONS\[email protected] -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Components -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\COMPONENTS] -> [2012/10/27 14:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2\extensions\\Plugins -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\PLUGINS] -> [2012/11/02 21:55:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2010/03/13 01:45:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions -> [2012/11/16 14:33:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
"AOL Mail Toolbar"   -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\extensions\{fa1cfe8c-66b4-4469-b360-b60c79d70c28} -> [2012/11/12 21:18:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox SearchPlugins [User Folders] > -> 
 internethelper15-customized-web-search.xml -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\internethelper15-customized-web-search.xml -> [2012/11/16 10:57:23 | 000,001,064 | ---- | M] ()
< FireFox Extensions [Program Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions -> [2012/11/16 19:08:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] - 1 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [Spybot-S&D IE Protection] -> [2009/01/26 15:31:02 | 001,879,896 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Limited)
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll [Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper] -> [2012/11/12 22:28:02 | 000,449,512 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll [Skype add-on for Internet Explorer] -> [2010/02/08 12:28:14 | 000,804,136 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll [Google Toolbar Notifier BHO] -> [2012/08/20 13:45:19 | 001,002,992 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll [Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper] -> [2012/11/12 22:27:57 | 000,155,384 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
{fbea8524-8c72-4208-9d12-7fb73e9926eb} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOL Email Toolbar Loader] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{a3704fa3-dbf6-46b5-b95e-0677dfd39577}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOL Email Toolbar] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{A3704FA3-DBF6-46B5-B95E-0677DFD39577}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AOL Email Toolbar\aolmailtb.dll [AOL Email Toolbar] -> [2010/01/22 11:03:06 | 001,275,216 | ---- | M] (AOL LLC)
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"MSC" -> c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe ["c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey] -> [2012/09/12 17:19:44 | 000,947,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< Run [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"Driver Tool" -> C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe [C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe /applicationMode:systemTray /showWelcome:false] -> [2012/10/12 15:31:30 | 003,522,488 | ---- | M] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
"GameXN GO" -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe ["C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GameXN\GameXNGO.exe" /startup] -> [2011/12/03 10:21:57 | 000,347,008 | ---- | M] (EasyBits Software AS)
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< DIANE Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities
\Activities\\"NoActivities" ->  [1] -> File not found
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" ->  [1] -> File not found
\\"NoCDBurning" ->  [0] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\ -> 
&AOL Email Toolbar Search -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL Email Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html] -> [2008/05/22 09:44:38 | 000,000,747 | ---- | M] ()
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}:{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll [Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer] -> [2010/02/08 12:28:14 | 000,804,136 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}:{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll [Menu: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer] -> [2010/02/08 12:28:14 | 000,804,136 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
{DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2}:{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [Menu: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration] -> [2009/01/26 15:31:02 | 001,879,896 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Limited)
< Internet Explorer Plugins [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\ -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 7769 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 36 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 7767 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 36 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} [HKLM] -> http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1268332401328 [WUWebControl Class] -> 
{6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} [HKLM] -> http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1352266324921 [MUWebControl Class] -> 
{7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} [HKLM] -> http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab [OnlineScanner Control] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{87CE2A75-B4F6-4682-A874-0DC7A792B231}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.1 71.252.0.12   (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller) -> 
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
*UserInit* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\UserInit -> 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> [2008/04/14 05:42:40 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< ShellExecuteHooks [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks -> 
"{091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpShHook.dll [Microsoft AntiMalware ShellExecuteHook] -> [2006/11/03 18:20:00 | 000,083,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe [C:\Program Files\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe:*:Enabled:Logitech Vid HD] -> [2010/08/27 16:57:12 | 005,904,896 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe [C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe:*:Enabled:Roxio Upnp Service] -> [2005/09/19 15:56:32 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvsetup.exe [C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft DirectPlay Voice Test] -> [2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 000,083,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2010/03/11 13:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = ComFile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 RECYCLER -> C:\RECYCLER -> [2012/11/17 20:14:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe -> [2012/11/17 13:18:18 | 005,002,404 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 aswMBR.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aswMBR.exe -> [2012/11/17 11:07:08 | 004,732,416 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software)
 CPUID -> C:\Program Files\CPUID -> [2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 CPUID -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CPUID -> [2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Minidump -> C:\WINDOWS\Minidump -> [2012/11/16 11:32:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Config.Msi -> C:\Config.Msi -> [2012/11/12 23:18:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Recent -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Recent -> [2012/11/12 22:59:04 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C]
 javacpl.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl -> [2012/11/12 22:29:17 | 000,143,872 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation)
 javaws.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:29:16 | 000,246,760 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation)
 javaw.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:28:58 | 000,174,056 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation)
 java.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:28:58 | 000,174,056 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation)
 WindowsAccessBridge.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll -> [2012/11/12 22:28:58 | 000,093,672 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation)
 Java -> C:\Program Files\Java -> [2012/11/12 22:26:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 RTCOM -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCOM -> [2012/11/12 22:07:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 vncutil.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\vncutil.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:06:16 | 000,359,016 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Crop.)
 RTSndMgr.CPL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTSndMgr.CPL -> [2012/11/12 22:06:14 | 000,891,496 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 SOUNDMAN.EXE -> C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE -> [2012/11/12 22:06:14 | 000,084,584 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 RtlUpd.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\RtlUpd.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:06:13 | 001,493,608 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 RTLCPL.EXE -> C:\WINDOWS\RTLCPL.EXE -> [2012/11/12 22:06:10 | 009,721,960 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 RtkHDAud.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -> [2012/11/12 22:06:09 | 006,141,584 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 RtkAudioService.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\RtkAudioService.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:06:09 | 000,129,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor)
 Monfilt.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Monfilt.sys -> [2012/11/12 22:05:53 | 001,395,800 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.)
 MicCal.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\MicCal.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:05:52 | 002,180,712 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 Ambfilt.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys -> [2012/11/12 22:05:47 | 001,691,480 | ---- | C] (Creative)
 ALSNDMGR.CPL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ALSNDMGR.CPL -> [2012/11/12 22:05:47 | 000,285,288 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 ALCWZRD.EXE -> C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE -> [2012/11/12 22:05:46 | 002,815,592 | ---- | C] (RealTek Semicoductor Corp.)
 ALCMTR.EXE -> C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE -> [2012/11/12 22:05:46 | 000,064,104 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 RtlExUpd.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\RtlExUpd.dll -> [2012/11/12 22:05:10 | 001,706,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 UAB -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\UAB -> [2012/11/12 21:43:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 PC_Drivers_Headquarters -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters -> [2012/11/12 21:43:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Driver Tool -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool -> [2012/11/12 21:41:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Driver Tool -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Driver Tool -> [2012/11/12 21:40:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Driver Tool -> C:\Program Files\Driver Tool -> [2012/11/12 21:39:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SlimWare Utilities Inc -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc -> [2012/11/12 21:27:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Downloaded Installers -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Downloaded Installers -> [2012/11/12 21:26:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 MpSigStub.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\MpSigStub.exe -> [2012/11/12 19:12:44 | 000,237,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 Microsoft Security Client -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client -> [2012/11/12 19:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 _OTS -> C:\_OTS -> [2012/11/10 16:42:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/11/09 10:20:29 | 000,646,656 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools)
 RtkCoInstIIXP.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkCoInstIIXP.dll -> [2012/11/06 20:36:50 | 000,065,640 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 RtkCoLDRXP.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkCoLDRXP.dll -> [2012/11/06 20:36:50 | 000,011,368 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
 ESET -> C:\Program Files\ESET -> [2012/11/04 20:02:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 tdsskiller.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe -> [2012/11/03 19:34:58 | 002,213,976 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
 cmdcons -> C:\cmdcons -> [2012/10/31 19:17:09 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C]
 SWREG.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWSC.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWXCACLS.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 NIRCMD.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft)
 Qoobox -> C:\Qoobox -> [2012/10/31 19:14:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 erdnt -> C:\WINDOWS\erdnt -> [2012/10/31 19:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 _OTL -> C:\_OTL -> [2012/10/31 13:49:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 aleseski'a tree -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree -> [2012/10/30 15:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Mozilla Firefox -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox -> [2012/10/27 14:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> [2012/11/17 23:14:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2012/11/17 22:49:00 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] ()
 xmas 96.JPG -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\xmas 96.JPG -> [2012/11/17 20:13:58 | 000,889,373 | ---- | M] ()
 Skype.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk -> [2012/11/17 20:08:18 | 000,002,265 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2012/11/17 16:40:10 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2012/11/17 16:40:08 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 FixDiane.reg -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\FixDiane.reg -> [2012/11/17 16:26:03 | 000,000,881 | ---- | M] ()
 FixDiane.zip -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\FixDiane.zip -> [2012/11/17 16:08:10 | 000,000,379 | ---- | M] ()
 puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\puppy.exe -> [2012/11/17 13:18:35 | 005,002,404 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 MBR.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\MBR.dat -> [2012/11/17 11:56:21 | 000,000,512 | ---- | M] ()
 aswMBR.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aswMBR.exe -> [2012/11/17 11:07:11 | 004,732,416 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software)
 Vitamins.wdb -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Vitamins.wdb -> [2012/11/17 10:49:41 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] ()
 wklnhst.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\wklnhst.dat -> [2012/11/17 10:49:41 | 000,001,866 | ---- | M] ()
 cc_20121116_135046.reg -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\cc_20121116_135046.reg -> [2012/11/16 13:51:19 | 000,078,522 | ---- | M] ()
 CPUID HWMonitor.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CPUID HWMonitor.lnk -> [2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,778 | ---- | M] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2012/11/15 18:14:57 | 000,390,384 | ---- | M] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2012/11/15 17:54:10 | 000,596,926 | ---- | M] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2012/11/15 17:54:10 | 000,104,402 | ---- | M] ()
 imsins.BAK -> C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK -> [2012/11/15 17:13:00 | 000,001,393 | ---- | M] ()
 FlashPlayerApp.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe -> [2012/11/15 16:42:11 | 000,697,272 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> [2012/11/15 16:42:10 | 000,073,656 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\BOWLING LEAGUE STUFF.xlr -> [2012/11/14 16:28:56 | 000,017,920 | ---- | M] ()
 SystemLook.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\SystemLook.exe -> [2012/11/14 15:39:29 | 000,139,264 | ---- | M] ()
 WindowsAccessBridge.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll -> [2012/11/12 22:28:03 | 000,093,672 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
 javaws.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:27:47 | 000,246,760 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
 javaw.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:27:47 | 000,174,056 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
 java.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe -> [2012/11/12 22:27:47 | 000,174,056 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
 javacpl.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl -> [2012/11/12 22:27:47 | 000,143,872 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
 npDeployJava1.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\npDeployJava1.dll -> [2012/11/12 22:27:45 | 000,821,736 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
 deployJava1.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\deployJava1.dll -> [2012/11/12 22:27:44 | 000,746,984 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
 SWDUMon.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys -> [2012/11/12 22:12:52 | 000,013,024 | ---- | M] ()
 epplauncher.mif -> C:\WINDOWS\epplauncher.mif -> [2012/11/12 21:53:34 | 000,001,917 | ---- | M] ()
 Driver Tool.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Driver Tool.lnk -> [2012/11/12 21:40:09 | 000,001,969 | ---- | M] ()
 wpa.dbl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl -> [2012/11/12 21:32:46 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] ()
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/11/09 10:20:39 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
 scu.dat -> C:\scu.dat -> [2012/11/04 21:56:20 | 000,001,441 | ---- | M] ()
 LEXSTAT.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI -> [2012/11/04 19:50:50 | 000,000,304 | ---- | M] ()
 tdsskiller.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe -> [2012/11/03 19:35:01 | 002,213,976 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
 adwcleaner.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe -> [2012/11/02 21:54:28 | 000,540,977 | ---- | M] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2012/11/02 16:07:21 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] ()
 Shortcut to My Computer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk -> [2012/11/02 16:06:53 | 000,000,104 | ---- | M] ()
 hosts -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> [2012/10/31 19:25:52 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] ()
 boot.ini -> C:\boot.ini -> [2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] ()
 Shortcut to OTL.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk -> [2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] ()
 win32k.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys -> [2012/10/22 03:37:31 | 001,866,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 win32k.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win32k.sys -> [2012/10/22 03:37:31 | 001,866,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 2 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 xmas 96.JPG -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\xmas 96.JPG -> [2012/11/17 20:13:56 | 000,889,373 | ---- | C] ()
 FixDiane.zip -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\FixDiane.zip -> [2012/11/17 16:08:07 | 000,000,379 | ---- | C] ()
 FixDiane.reg -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\FixDiane.reg -> [2012/11/17 15:43:20 | 000,000,881 | ---- | C] ()
 MBR.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\MBR.dat -> [2012/11/17 11:56:21 | 000,000,512 | ---- | C] ()
 cc_20121116_135046.reg -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\cc_20121116_135046.reg -> [2012/11/16 13:51:16 | 000,078,522 | ---- | C] ()
 CPUID HWMonitor.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CPUID HWMonitor.lnk -> [2012/11/16 12:25:46 | 000,000,778 | ---- | C] ()
 imsins.BAK -> C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK -> [2012/11/15 17:12:53 | 000,001,393 | ---- | C] ()
 SystemLook.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\SystemLook.exe -> [2012/11/14 15:39:27 | 000,139,264 | ---- | C] ()
 RTAIODAT.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT -> [2012/11/12 22:05:53 | 000,025,548 | ---- | C] ()
 Driver Tool.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Driver Tool.lnk -> [2012/11/12 21:40:09 | 000,001,969 | ---- | C] ()
 SWDUMon.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys -> [2012/11/12 21:27:18 | 000,013,024 | ---- | C] ()
 epplauncher.mif -> C:\WINDOWS\epplauncher.mif -> [2012/11/12 19:10:52 | 000,001,917 | ---- | C] ()
 Microsoft Security Essentials.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Security Essentials.lnk -> [2012/11/12 19:10:35 | 000,001,698 | ---- | C] ()
 scu.dat -> C:\scu.dat -> [2012/11/04 20:07:09 | 000,001,441 | ---- | C] ()
 adwcleaner.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe -> [2012/11/02 21:54:26 | 000,540,977 | ---- | C] ()
 Shortcut to My Computer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to My Computer.lnk -> [2012/11/02 16:06:52 | 000,000,104 | ---- | C] ()
 Boot.bak -> C:\Boot.bak -> [2012/10/31 19:17:20 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] ()
 cmldr -> C:\cmldr -> [2012/10/31 19:17:14 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] ()
 PEV.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] ()
 MBR.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] ()
 sed.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] ()
 grep.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] ()
 zip.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe -> [2012/10/31 19:14:48 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] ()
 Shortcut to OTL.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Shortcut to OTL.lnk -> [2012/10/30 18:07:57 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] ()
 dt.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\dt.dat -> [2012/08/25 09:20:09 | 000,027,520 | ---- | C] ()
 iacenc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll -> [2012/02/15 21:51:29 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] ()
 mlfcache.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat -> [2011/09/01 08:12:10 | 000,087,604 | -H-- | C] ()
 ezGOSvc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezGOSvc.dll -> [2011/06/24 11:00:25 | 000,073,600 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2011/01/30 15:07:58 | 000,009,728 | ---- | C] ()
 
[Alternate Data Streams]
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski'a tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\aleseski's tree:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Already Backed Up Pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\bob's assessment pictures:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Exported on Monday, June 04, 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\fall '12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Games:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\img079.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\June12:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\new folder 2:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Spring 2012 090.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\spring 2012:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer 062 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 001.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\summer '12 002.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\tole painting:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\Toro snowblower manual:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Desktop\xmas 96.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Corel User Files:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\coupon:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\CyberLink:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Gabe_School_1_spring_2012.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img020.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img022.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\img024.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\January_2012_214.JPG:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\k&j's pics8.jpeg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Media Go:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Data Sources:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\My Podcasts:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 12.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\Picture 2.jpg:Roxio EMC Stream
@Alternate Data Stream - 76 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\My Documents\SightSpeed Recordings:Roxio EMC Stream
< End of report >
```


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Be careful. I tried that more than seven years ago and got addicted.
> 
> That find by Rob was really digging deep!
> 
> Glad your PC is working well now.


Thank you! I'm glad too!!! Thrilled actually!

I don't think I will be 'paying it forward' with my computer knowledge though! ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> 
YN -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: URLSearchHooks\\"" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Value error.]
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
YY -> HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected] -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\EXTENSIONS\[email protected]
< FireFox SearchPlugins [User Folders] > -> 
YY ->  internethelper15-customized-web-search.xml -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\internethelper15-customized-web-search.xml
< Run [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YY -> "Driver Tool" -> C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe [C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe /applicationMode:systemTray /showWelcome:false]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  PC_Drivers_Headquarters -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters
NY ->  Driver Tool -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool
NY ->  Driver Tool -> C:\Program Files\Driver Tool
NY ->  SlimWare Utilities Inc -> C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  2 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[EmptyJava]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

All Processes Killed
[Registry - Safe List]
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\ deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected] deleted successfully.
File C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\EXTENSIONS\[email protected] not found.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\6ogjh2yz.default\searchplugins\internethelper15-customized-web-search.xml moved successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\Driver Tool deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DriverTool.exe moved successfully.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters\DriverTool.exe_Url_m3f25rqtacerdmnzse0nqedwaugbhsqm\8.0.0.67 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters\DriverTool.exe_Url_m3f25rqtacerdmnzse0nqedwaugbhsqm folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\RuleEngine folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool\Driver Tool\DDSM folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool\Driver Tool folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Driver Tool folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Driver Tool\Driver Tool folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Driver Tool folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc\DriverUpdate\Logs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc\DriverUpdate\Images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc\DriverUpdate folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\DIANE\Local Settings\Application Data\SlimWare Utilities Inc folder moved successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JET92CA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JETD03B.tmp deleted successfully.
[Empty Temp Folders]

User: All Users

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes

User: DIANE
->Temp folder emptied: 793632 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 1964129 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 340781831 bytes
->Apple Safari cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 6297 bytes

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32902 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 8832 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 123110 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 429024 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 328.00 mb

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Default User

User: DIANE
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: LocalService

User: NetworkService

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYJAVA]

User: All Users

User: Default User

User: DIANE

User: LocalService

User: NetworkService

Total Java Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2 fix logfile created on 11182012_193924

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are there any problems remaining with the system?


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been beautiful!!! I love listening to my music again when I'm on the computer. 
I really haven't used it much since you had me do the very last thing, but I see no problems. What shall I do with all the 'downloaded to my desktop' things? Should I put them in a folder somewhere for (hopefully not) future use?

Again thanks a bunch for what you did......


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. 

Here are some final instructions for you.

As with any infection, I recommend that you change all passwords for logging into to sites that you use on your computer as a precaution.

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and all of its files and components.*

 Click *START* then *RUN*
 Now type *ComboFix /uninstall* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the */uninstall*, it needs to be there (the screenshot is just for illustration purposes but the actual command uses the entire word "uninstall" and not just the "u" as shown in the picture).










Please open OTS again and click on the button that says "CleanUp" at the top. This will remove some of the tools we've used and will also uninstall the OTS program itself. Let me know if any tools remain and I'll tell you how to remove them.

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

All that is done. I figure all the notepad logs from the results of some of the programs can be just 'deleted?'
I still have: OTL
aswMBR
adwCleaner
CPUID HWmonitor
FixDiane (both)
I will work on changing my passwords.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dianedianegeorge said:


> All that is done. I figure all the notepad logs from the results of some of the programs can be just 'deleted?'


Yes, that's correct.


> I still have: OTL
> aswMBR
> adwCleaner
> CPUID HWmonitor
> ...


Hmmmm. I would have thought OTS would have uninstalled OTL. But if not, OTL has the same clean-up routine so please open the program and click on the CleanUp button.

As for aswMBR, you can drag that to the Recycle Bin.

AdwCleaner has its own uninstall routine. Try right-clicking the program and see if there's an uninstall option there.

For CPUID HW monitor please look to see if it's listed in Add or Remove Program (I believe it is) and if so, uninstall it from there.

Yes, you can delete the FixDiane files.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Done, done and ...done....
Thanks again and I'm going to miss you ..............don't want anything to happen again to my computer, but I know where to come to get it fixed if I do! 
I'd say Happy Thanksgiving, but do you have it in Canada?
Anyway, you and yours have a happy holiday season!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's sweet of you. We had our Thanksgiving in October. Happy Thanksgiving and Happy Holidays to you too. It was a pleasure working with you.


----------



## dianedianegeorge (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to tell you this (air brain that I am), you were very good in giving instructions on how to do things, and people like me need that kind of guidance! (as you probably noticed on occasion LOL!) I used to plead 'dumb blonde' but now the hair's going gray and it's "senility."


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dianedianegeorge said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you this (air brain that I am), you were very good in giving instructions on how to do things, and people like me need that kind of guidance! (as you probably noticed on occasion LOL!)


Working with computers can be scary at times. You're lucky you didn't have to go into the registry. You may have had nightmares for a while after that. 


> I used to plead 'dumb blonde' but now the hair's going gray and it's "senility."


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------

